# La teoría de Ominae sobre vinculos psicopatía-izquierda



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

Creo que merece hilo propio, y hubiese preferido obviamente que lo hubiera abierto el propio @ominae pero de mientras lo abro yo.

La teoría es la siguiente:

-Igual que a los hombres nos gustan las mujeres, pero a algunos no y nos puede costar creerlo pero sabemos que es así, sucede algo con la parte cerebral. Hay un porcentaje determinado de gente (nada que ver con el tema heterosexual-homosexual), que tiene la corteza prefrontal distinta/dañada y esa parte afecta a la racionalidad-emocionalidad-moral, y por tanto reacciona de forma totalmente distinta a cualquier persona normal

Esta gente tendría estas caracteristicas:

-No tienen capacidad para interpretar la moral, de hecho, ante una injusticia no son capaces de verlo o sentir nada
-Les gusta el engaño y el caos. Suelen meterse en la izquierda porque es una ideologia basada en esto (en mentir, tergiversar hechos historicos, hacer revoluciones -o roboluciones, montar follon, poder cometer crimenes impunemente, etc
-Tienen mucha fuerza con el tema del lenguaje, a falta de tener capacidad moral
-Cuando entran a un debate lo hacen con el proposito de engañar, no de entender a la otra persona, o para llegar a conclusiones. Sueltan un engaño propagandistico, y aunque se lo desmientas, no sirve de nada, ya que no tienen capacidad para analizar racionalmente, solo emocionalmente
-Insultan y buscan el follon y la tension constantemente.
-Como es un tema cerebral, esta gente actúa igual en cualquier epoca y lugar. Es decir, tienen formas de actuar similares aunque fueran de hace decadas o en otra parte del mundo
AÑADIDA A POSTERIORI: No reconocen actos de bondad hacia ellos, o de ayuda. Es decir, si odian a quien consideren enemigo, seguiran odiandole independientemente de los gestos de voluntad del otro

Hay mas, pero esto sería una lista. El tipico rojo que está por aqui llamando "facha-caca-culo-pedo-pis", odiando por odiar, sería el ejemplo de esto mismo. Pueden lanzar cualquier mentira, pero aunque se la desmientras volveran a lo mismo

Por cierto, si Ominae lee este hilo, me gustaría que opinar sobre este capitulo bíblico, y si ve patrones en algunos de las personas que aparecen



Spoiler



Muy de mañana, habiendo tenido consejo los principales sacerdotes con los ancianos, con los escribas y con todo el concilio, llevaron a Jesús atado, y le entregaron a Pilato.

2 Pilato le preguntó: ¿Eres tú el Rey de los judíos? Respondiendo él, le dijo: Tú lo dices.

3 Y los principales sacerdotes le acusaban mucho.

4 Otra vez le preguntó Pilato, diciendo: ¿Nada respondes? Mira de cuántas cosas te acusan.

5 Mas Jesús ni aun con eso respondió; de modo que Pilato se maravillaba.

*Jesús sentenciado a muerte
(Mt. 27.15-31; Lc. 23.13-25; Jn. 18.38--19.16)*
6 Ahora bien, en el día de la fiesta les soltaba un preso, cualquiera que pidiesen.

7 Y había uno que se llamaba Barrabás, preso con sus compañeros de motín que habían cometido homicidio en una revuelta.

8 Y viniendo la multitud, comenzó a pedir que hiciese como siempre les había hecho.

9 Y Pilato les respondió diciendo: ¿Queréis que os suelte al Rey de los judíos?

10 Porque conocía que por envidia le habían entregado los principales sacerdotes.

11 Mas los principales sacerdotes incitaron a la multitud para que les soltase más bien a Barrabás.

12 Respondiendo Pilato, les dijo otra vez: ¿Qué, pues, queréis que haga del que llamáis Rey de los judíos?

13 Y ellos volvieron a dar voces: !!Crucifícale!

14 Pilato les decía: ¿Pues qué mal ha hecho? Pero ellos gritaban aun más: !!Crucifícale!

15 Y Pilato, queriendo satisfacer al pueblo, les soltó a Barrabás, y entregó a Jesús, después de azotarle, para que fuese crucificado.

16 Entonces los soldados le llevaron dentro del atrio, esto es, al pretorio, y convocaron a toda la compañía.

17 Y le vistieron de púrpura, y poniéndole una corona tejida de espinas,

18 comenzaron luego a saludarle: !!Salve, Rey de los judíos!

19 Y le golpeaban en la cabeza con una caña, y le escupían, y puestos de rodillas le hacían reverencias.

20 Después de haberle escarnecido, le desnudaron la púrpura, y le pusieron sus propios vestidos, y le sacaron para crucificarle.

*Crucifixión y muerte de Jesús
(Mt. 27.32-56; Lc. 23.26-49; Jn. 19.17-30)*
21 Y obligaron a uno que pasaba, Simón de Cirene, padre de Alejandro y de Rufo, que venía del campo, a que le llevase la cruz.

22 Y le llevaron a un lugar llamado Gólgota, que traducido es: Lugar de la Calavera.

23 Y le dieron a beber vino mezclado con mirra; mas él no lo tomó.

24 Cuando le hubieron crucificado, repartieron entre sí sus vestidos, echando suertes sobre ellos para ver qué se llevaría cada uno.

25 Era la hora tercera cuando le crucificaron.

26 Y el título escrito de su causa era: EL REY DE LOS JUDÍOS.

27 Crucificaron también con él a dos ladrones, uno a su derecha, y el otro a su izquierda.

28 Y se cumplió la Escritura que dice: Y fue contado con los inicuos.

29 Y los que pasaban le injuriaban, meneando la cabeza y diciendo: !!Bah! tú que derribas el templo de Dios, y en tres días lo reedificas,

30 sálvate a ti mismo, y desciende de la cruz.

31 De esta manera también los principales sacerdotes, escarneciendo, se decían unos a otros, con los escribas: A otros salvó, a sí mismo no se puede salvar.

32 El Cristo, Rey de Israel, descienda ahora de la cruz, para que veamos y creamos. También los que estaban crucificados con él le injuriaban.

33 Cuando vino la hora sexta, hubo tinieblas sobre toda la tierra hasta la hora novena.

34 Y a la hora novena Jesús clamó a gran voz, diciendo: Eloi, Eloi, ¿lama sabactani? que traducido es: Dios mío, Dios mío, ¿por qué me has desamparado?

35 Y algunos de los que estaban allí decían, al oírlo: Mirad, llama a Elías.

36 Y corrió uno, y empapando una esponja en vinagre, y poniéndola en una caña, le dio a beber, diciendo: Dejad, veamos si viene Elías a bajarle.

37 Mas Jesús, dando una gran voz, expiró.

38 Entonces el velo del templo se rasgó en dos, de arriba abajo.

39 Y el centurión que estaba frente a él, viendo que después de clamar había expirado así, dijo: Verdaderamente este hombre era Hijo de Dios.

40 También había algunas mujeres mirando de lejos, entre las cuales estaban María Magdalena, María la madre de Jacobo el menor y de José, y Salomé,

41 quienes, cuando él estaba en Galilea, le seguían y le servían; y otras muchas que habían subido con él a Jerusalén.

*Jesús es sepultado
(Mt. 27.57-61; Lc. 23.50-56; Jn. 19.38-42)*
42 Cuando llegó la noche, porque era la preparación, es decir, la víspera del día de reposo,[a]

43 José de Arimatea, miembro noble del concilio, que también esperaba el reino de Dios, vino y entró osadamente a Pilato, y pidió el cuerpo de Jesús.

44 Pilato se sorprendió de que ya hubiese muerto; y haciendo venir al centurión, le preguntó si ya estaba muerto.

45 E informado por el centurión, dio el cuerpo a José,

46 el cual compró una sábana, y quitándolo, lo envolvió en la sábana, y lo puso en un sepulcro que estaba cavado en una peña, e hizo rodar una piedra a la entrada del sepulcro.

47 Y María Magdalena y María madre de José miraban dónde lo ponían.



Ejemplo de Cataluña

Esplendor Psicopata en Cataluña


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Por cierto, si Ominae lee este hilo, me gustaría que opinar sobre este capitulo bíblico, y si ve patrones en algunos de las personas que aparecen



Es un excelente resumen el que has hecho y es más o menos así. En cada época van naciendo este tipo de personas con esas cualidades cerebrales y es tal y como dices, es como los homosexuales, tienen una asociación emocional cerebral que les lleva a comportarse de in modo similar aunque no se conozcan, por simple configuración cerebral. Igual que si dos personas escuchan la misma canción y les gusta y a otra no le dice nada. Pues esto es más o menos lo mismo.

Sobre la crucifixión y los pasajes que has puesto pues los leeré más despacio y te diré que hoy es tarde ya.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Jul 2019)

No digo que parte de los izquierdistas no sean psicopatas, pero estamos hablando de la mitad de la poblacion, y se supone que los psicopatas son alrededor del 10% de la poblacion. Estadisticamente es imposible que todos lo sean, aunque si estoy de acuerdo que es una ideologia que puede resultar atrayente para esta gente.


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

La teoría de ominae, no es extraño comprobar que a quien más se aplica es a él mismo: engañar, no entrar a debate, etc. En otro hilo incluso le pregunto si se define defensor de la democracia, me dice que sí, y luego es incapaz de contestarme a nada más, comienza con ataques ad hominem, probables multinick metiéndose por en medio... todo porque evidentemente alguien que dice esas gilipolleces de "los izquierdistas" no puede ser un liberal que defiende la democracia, y acaba diciendo viniendo a decir cosas del estilo que se pueda votar sólo que él decida.

Esto que digo puede verse por ejemplo aquí: Escritora Zoe Valdés le dice por twitter a Lucía Etxevarría "Vete a lavar el chocho que te huele a fana"


De hecho, empecé pensando que era algún tipo de CM psicópata y ahora veo bastante plausible que en el fondo sea un izquierdista queriendo dejar en buen lugar a la izquierda, al decir tal sarta de burradas que oculte verdaderas críticas a la izquierda.

También puede ser un CM con similar objetivo: dejar en buen lugar al Sistema al intentar ocultar las críticas legítimas que al mismo se hagan con su monserga idiopsicopática.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No digo que parte de los izquierdistas no sean psicopatas, pero estamos hablando de la mitad de la poblacion, y se supone que los psicopatas son alrededor del 10% de la poblacion. Estadisticamente es imposible que todos lo sean, aunque si estoy de acuerdo que es una ideologia que puede resultar atrayente para esta gente.



Esto Ominae lo ha explicado, no es que todos los izquierdsitas sean psicoptas, pero como tienen medios (educacion, television, justicia...) crean vinculos emocionales en gente normal, de los que ya luego no saldrá


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Esto Ominae lo ha explicado, no es que todos los izquierdsitas sean psicoptas, pero como tienen medios (educacion, television, justicia...) crean vinculos emocionales en gente normal, de los que ya luego no saldrá



Ya, bueno, pero llamar a esos que poseen medios de comunicación, justicia, poder, etc "izquierdistas", es tan acertado, como llamarles reptilianos. No, de hecho es menos acertado que llamarles reptilianos.

Eso es una treta tan burda, un abuso y un retorcimiento del lenguaje tan grande, en definitiva un engaño tan putapénico, que me extraña que no os hayáis dado cuenta y le hayáis escupido en la cara ya a ese C.M.


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No digo que parte de los izquierdistas no sean psicopatas, pero estamos hablando de la mitad de la poblacion, y se supone que los psicopatas son alrededor del 10% de la poblacion. Estadisticamente es imposible que todos lo sean, aunque si estoy de acuerdo que es una ideologia que puede resultar atrayente para esta gente.



Y no sólo eso. Es que cómo puede alguien decirse liberal y defensor de la democracia y al mismo tiempo creer en todas esas historias. O una cosa, o la otra. No dice la verdad ni cuando da la hora, si es que te la da, que más bien parece el prototipo de tipejo que nunca te va a dar lo que le pidas ni mucho menos una verdad.


----------



## Lammero (1 Jul 2019)

La teoría no es suya, proviene de un culto político izquierdoso.
(the ironing)

Con algunas modificaciones si acaso, pero tiene el mismo poder esclarecedor.
(ninguno)





KIKOMASONIC DISINFO (from 2010)

Much of this is COINTELPRO. Other aspects include money-makoing scams, and the work of delusionoids and narcissists.​​One of these kind of scams, and another facet of the globalists’ stratagy, is the Cult of Cassiopaean Ponerology. Cassiopaeanism was established by the Irland-Knight cell, via their communications with the prophetic 6th Density Entities of the planet Corsoca, in the constellation Cassiopaea, from when the Sun is in Libra. The cult, under Knight (from the “school” of Jordan Maxwell and other Luciferians; now known as Laura Knight-Jadczyk), then leeched on to and promoted the “translation” of “Dr Łobaczewski”. The main point of this is to distract people away from the role of Kikism, Kikes, Judaism and Freemasonry in the CFR, Bilberbergers, Trilaterals, etc, and instead get people obsessed on pseudo-scientific analyses of supernatural agents. In this scheme Zionism has nothing to do with the poor downtrodden Kikes (or "J-ws" as some Cassiopaeans say). They generally end up blaming everything on ubiquitous "far-right wing" "fascist" psychopaths. "They're everywhere!" they scream, instilling paranoia and a sense of hopelessness.​


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

No describe totalmente a nadie, ni son rasgos necesariamente unidos a la izquierda política, pero es un dardo en el centro de la diana.
Hace de puente, o de lente, permite llegar a entender comportamientos que de otra manera no parecen posibles. Aunque poca gente cumpla con la definición, puedes verles a través de ella.

Este discurso me pareció interesante:

Jon Ronson: Respuestas insólitas al test del psicópata


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

no me creo nada dijo:


> Ya, bueno, pero llamar a esos que poseen medios de comunicación, justicia, poder, etc "izquierdistas", es tan acertado, como llamarles reptilianos. No, de hecho es menos acertado que llamarles reptilianos.
> 
> Eso es una treta tan burda, un abuso y un retorcimiento del lenguaje tan grande, en definitiva un engaño tan putapénico, que me extraña que no os hayáis dado cuenta y le hayáis escupido en la cara ya a ese C.M.





no me creo nada dijo:


> Y no sólo eso. Es que cómo puede alguien decirse liberal y defensor de la democracia y al mismo tiempo creer en todas esas historias. O una cosa, o la otra. No dice la verdad ni cuando da la hora, si es que te la da, que más bien parece el prototipo de tipejo que nunca te va a dar lo que le pidas ni mucho menos una verdad.



*-Insultan y buscan el follon y la tension constantemente. *

*
Sueltan un engaño propagandistico, y aunque se lo desmientas, no sirve de nada, ya que no tienen capacidad para analizar racionalmente, solo emocionalmente *



Lammero dijo:


> La teoría no es suya, proviene de un culto político izquierdoso.
> (the ironing)
> 
> Con algunas modificaciones si acaso, pero tiene el mismo poder esclarecedor.
> ...



*
-No tienen capacidad para interpretar la moral, de hecho, ante una injusticia no son capaces de verlo o sentir nada *


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

Por ejemplo, no creo que alguien incapaz, no de amor, sino ni siquiera de empatía, pueda casarse y formar una familia, que es algo que requiere mucha dedicación. Pero tienes a personas como Marx, que aunque forma una familia, deja morir de hambre a tres o cuatro de sus hijos, simplemente por no preocuparle lo suficiente. Sin embargo otra gente del tipo psicoizquierdista parecen tener buenas relaciones familiares.


----------



## HArtS (1 Jul 2019)

Recuerdo haber leído un trabajo realizado en los años 70-80 en que hicieron el siguiente experimento (lamentablemente no recuerdo el título del artículo porque lo leí hace demasiado tiempo): Hicieron que un grupo de personas infringiese dolor a otras, administraban el dolor y podían escuchar las quejas ajenas; las conclusiones del estudio fueron contundentes y escalofriantes, la gente que estaba en la posición de infringir dolor a otros disfrutaba haciéndolo y era de hecho muy difícil conseguir que acabasen la "tortura".

Pienso yo en mi mente que el hombre en realidad disfruta la violencia, le encanta, la adora, es un animal creado por y para la lucha y la guerra. Que sea en la guerra cuando se vean las maniobras más brillantes, los mayores trazos de genialidad y los más grandes logros (y las mayores atrocidades) no es casual pues el hombre está haciendo aquello para lo que está programado y se esfuerza en hacerlo lo mejor posible.

¿A qué voy? Simple, ese impulso violento se reprime porque si no se hiciera así no sería posible la existencia de ningún tipo de sociedad. Para ello existe la moral (derivada de sentimientos y emociones, la sensación de "sentirnos mal" al hacer daño a otros) y también las leyes (que son la materialización más racionalizada de esa moral), entre ambas logran que desde la infancia más temprana nos quede claro que *no se debe recurrir a la violencia (salvo que sea para defender la propia vida) *y nos privemos de hacerlo. El problema empieza porque hay gente que conoce esto y entonces recurre aun truco asqueroso pero efectivo, el de trastocar las normas, la moral y las leyes de forma lenta hasta conseguir que la violencia sin restricciones hacia un colectivo en particular sea legal y se tolere por parte de la sociedad... Entonces simplemente se desata el impulso natural, el que tiende a la violencia y ahora se ve libre de restricción alguna.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Sólo hay que ver este hilo y más respuestas de los izquierdistas para aunque no sea algo demostrable al 100% darse cuenta que el comportamiento de esta gente muy normal no es y que casa con lo escrito en el primer mensaje.

Y es que es igual siempre, yo lo llevo viendo 20 años o más , entiendo que una persona de nuevas esto le suene a chino, pero es que es siempre igual.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> *-Insultan y buscan el follon y la tension constantemente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los dos foreros citados son hispanchistas por cierto, quienes llevan sembrando cizaña años en este subforo de Temas Calientes, quienes con total naturalidad seguían intoxicando cuando se les desmentía en sus mentiras y desvaríos, amén de trolleos 24 horas para evitar debates que les eran incómodos. 

El tal "no me creo nada" es de hecho el enésimo multinick del tal Glasterthum.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

DUFFMANNN. dijo:


> Los dos foreros citados son hispanchistas por cierto, quienes llevan sembrando cizaña años en este subforo de Temas Calientes, quienes con total naturalidad seguían intoxicando cuando se les desmentía en sus mentiras y desvaríos, amén de trolleos 24 horas para evitar debates que les eran incómodos.
> 
> El tal "no me creo nada" es de hecho el enésimo multinick del tal Glasterthum.



Disfrutan haciendo eso. Meterse en un foro a reírse puede ser algo normal y hasta divertido una vez. Pero estos tíos llevan años engañando a la gente y disfrutan con ello. No aciertan nunca ni tienen nunca razón en lo que dice pero les da igual, no entran en un foro por eso, sino por la sensación de placer que les da engañar a la gente.

Es decir ellos sienten placer si te engañan de una forma habitual en estos psicopatas que es hacerse pasar por un “camarada” de ideología e ir metiendo puyas o razonamientos delirantes y casi ridiculos y ver cómo les sigues el rollo. En los grupos de amigos hacen igual. Ligeramente se descojonan por dentro y les da un aire de superioridad por engañarte. Por eso lo hace todos los días porque les produce placer.


----------



## HArtS (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Disfrutan haciendo eso. Meterse en un foro a reírse puede ser algo normal y hasta divertido una vez. Pero estos tíos llevan años engañando a la gente y disfrutan con ello. No aciertan nunca ni tienen nunca razón en lo que dice pero les da igual, no entran en un foro por eso, sino por la sensación de placer que les da engañar a la gente.



Básicamente la izquierda está sufriendo ahora el mismo fenómeno. Convirtieron sus ideas en una suerte de culto religioso y ahora son el objeto de las burlas, los apestados y todo eso...

Engañan aún a algunas personas pero muy pocas en relación a otros tiempos.


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> *-Insultan y buscan el follon y la tension constantemente. *



Ése es ominae. Pero claro es la típica y pueril táctica de "y si se meten con ominae, les acuso de izquierdistas".

Por cierto que yo no soy izquierdista. Más bien soy muy de derechas.


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

DUFFMANNN. dijo:


> Los dos foreros citados son hispanchistas por cierto, quienes llevan sembrando cizaña años en este subforo de Temas Calientes, quienes con total naturalidad seguían intoxicando cuando se les desmentía en sus mentiras y desvaríos, amén de trolleos 24 horas para evitar debates que les eran incómodos.
> 
> El tal "no me creo nada" es de hecho el enésimo multinick del tal Glasterthum.



¿Te estás proyectando, verdad? ¿O de verdad eres capaz de mentir con tanto cinismo?


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Disfrutan haciendo eso. Meterse en un foro a reírse puede ser algo normal y hasta divertido una vez. Pero estos tíos llevan años engañando a la gente y disfrutan con ello. No aciertan nunca ni tienen nunca razón en lo que dice pero les da igual, no entran en un foro por eso, sino por la sensación de placer que les da engañar a la gente.
> 
> Es decir ellos sienten placer si te engañan de una forma habitual en estos psicopatas que es hacerse pasar por un “camarada” de ideología e ir metiendo puyas o razonamientos delirantes y casi ridiculos y ver cómo les sigues el rollo. En los grupos de amigos hacen igual. Ligeramente se descojonan por dentro y les da un aire de superioridad por engañarte. Por eso lo hace todos los días porque les produce placer.



No sé de qué foreros habláis, pero estaría bien que dijerais en qué he engañado yo a nadie, o alguno de esos foreros que decís en qué han engañado y a quién.

Porque si no sois capaces de decirlo y sólo os quedáis en las vaguedades y generalidades, dejáis claro que los mentirosos, los esparcemierdas y los que tratan de ocultar el debate, sois vosotros.

Cosa por cierto que está sobradamente clara de otros mensajes, tampoco hacía falta que lo confirmarais una vez más.

Y esos análisis psicológicos que haces, con diagnóstico Paco del todo a 100 incluido, no es ya que sean más acertados o desacertados, o que busques insultar y descalificar por encima de todas las cosas mientras huyes como un cobarde del debate, es que aunque quisiéramos tomarlos en serio, no definen para nada a un izquierdista, simplemente eso, a una persona que disfruta emponzoñando en un foro. Lo cual tú mismo te has preocupado de decir que eso no tiene nada de malo y es hasta normal, eso sí, arbitrariamente te has inventado un límite de tiempo de 2 años, pasado el cual, su eminencia dice que ya hace a quien lo hace "mala persona", antes no, antes está bien. Eso debe de ser porque eres el primero en haberlo hecho.  En fin... que tú mismo das a entender que no puedes tomarte el foro en serio, como es lógico, pese a lo cual acabas recayendo en tu impostura y contradiciéndote a ti mismo inventándote límites de tiempo.

Por lo demás, ya te dije en el otro hilo, y está claro para nadie que no tenga anteojeras puestas, que no respondes a nada. En este hilo por ejemplo has sido incapaz de intentar refutar nada de lo que se te ha dicho, o siquiera dar una definición de izquierdista.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (1 Jul 2019)

Ominae es el amo.

Ellos solos se dejan en evidencia ante su presencia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

Sí, porque ademas me he dejado otras caracteristicas que aqui se cumplen.

Por ejemplo, Ominae comenta que se dedican a poner parrafadas sin sentido y sin cosa directa. Me la he dejado en las características iniciales, pero lo vemos con estos que estna entrando

El problema este entonces es muy grave, porque parece obvio que tiene razón, y no son pocos




DUFFMANNN. dijo:


> Ominae es el amo.
> 
> Ellos solos se dejan en evidencia ante su presencia.


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

DUFFMANNN. dijo:


> Ominae es el amo.
> 
> Ellos solos se dejan en evidencia ante su presencia.



Es increíble lo ciegos que estáis, idiotas. Ominae será vuestro amo, que no el amo, sí, porque no dais para más, tú y csrd.

Sois tan rematadamente tontos que creéis ver un amigo en él cuando precisamente él es todo aquello de lo que acusa a los "izquierdistas" tm y os la está metiendo doblada hasta el fondo. Pero bueno en el pecado lleváis la penitencia. Disfrutad de ominae, chiquillos, disfrutad.

Por cierto DUFFMANNN, tu amiguito csrd, que lo sepas, es un "cucktólico", o cuando menos un cristiano devoto, de esos que tanto te gustan.


----------



## Triste_figura (1 Jul 2019)

Añadir, que les gusta mandar leer, cuando la mayoría no ha leído ni un artículo de prensa completo en la vida. Todo lo que sea más largo que un Tweet les desborda, y tampoco sienten la necesidad de leerlo, puesto que son superiores moral e intelectualmente al que lo ha redactado.


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Sí, porque ademas me he dejado otras caracteristicas que aqui se cumplen.
> 
> Por ejemplo, Ominae comenta que se dedican a poner parrafadas sin sentido y sin cosa directa. Me la he dejado en las características iniciales, pero lo vemos con estos que estna entrando
> 
> El problema este entonces es muy grave, porque parece obvio que tiene razón, y no son pocos








Ahí lo tenemos, repitiéndose como el ajo y sin atreverse a contestar a nada. Tal y como ya dije:
"Ése es ominae. Pero claro es la típica y pueril táctica de "y si se meten con ominae, les acuso de izquierdistas".

Por cierto que yo no soy izquierdista. Más bien soy muy de derechas."


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

Otra cosa que me estoy dando cuenta es la siguiente. Normalmente dice Ominae que esta gente disfruta con el engaño, el follon y demas, los insultos. Entonces cuando les rebates con argumentos ellos reaccionan de la forma expuesta anteriormente

Pero no obstante, cuando Ominae debate con ellos, muchas veces en vez de responderle con argumentos (a veces sí, pero en las otras cambio...)lo que hace es simplemente describirles . Es decir. mostrar que son enfermos

Y al igual que el alcoholico niega serlo, esta gente cuando les tocas este punto entonces es cuando responden agresivamente, pero no por burlarse del oponente, sino realmente enfadados.

Puedo estar equivocado, porque esto es nuevo para mí, pero parece serlo. Mirad como responden cabreados, en vez de simplemente burlarse del oponente como cuando les exponen argumentos


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

Tal cual. No buscan el debate, y toda la basura que sueltan no es sino un ejercicio de pura proyección.

Si no fuera porque sería admitir que estamos ante un psicópata tarado de marca mayor, es tan idéntica la táctica de hacerse el sordo de csrd a la de ominae, de repetir sus pueriles gilipolleces todo el rato... además de la casualidad de que aparezca csrd a echarle un capote y defender sus teorías si es que no lamerle el culo descaradamente, justo cuando en otro hilo estaba yo dando cera a ominae, pensaría que csrd es un multinick de ominae.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Otra cosa que me estoy dando cuenta es la siguiente. Normalmente dice Ominae que esta gente disfruta con el engaño, el follon y demas, los insultos. Entonces cuando les rebates con argumentos ellos reaccionan de la forma expuesta anteriormente
> 
> Pero no obstante, cuando Ominae debate con ellos, muchas veces en vez de responderle con argumentos (a veces sí, pero en las otras cambio...)lo que hace es simplemente describirles . Es decir. mostrar que son enfermos
> 
> ...



Es tal y como dices, cuando no pueden engañarte o no respondes como ellos quieren se enfadan. Esto lo explica piñuel en alguno de sus vídeos, la ira es la emoción básica del psicopata.

Para que veáis que no lo digo yo podéis mirar alguno de sus vídeos y lo suele mencionar bastante.

Simplemente si ves sus vídeos y quitas el amor y las relaciones de pareja y lo pasas al entorno político ves que es exactamente igual.


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

Correcto. Pero eso, que estaba ya acostumbrado a vérselo al tarado de ominae y habérselo dicho a las claras, veo hoy asombrado y así lo digo en otro hilo, que debe de tener multinicks. Porque no es muy normal que semejante nivel de indigencia mental y moral se alcance al mismo tiempo, en el mismo exacto segundo, en distintos foreros. Y justo cuando ominae ha sido expuesto y está haciendo un ridículo cada vez mayor. Es como si varios multinicks hubieran acudido al rescate, a simular, con su murmullo de fondo, que no es un penoso tarado y que su opinión es compartida por más gente. Vamos, justo el comportamiento psicopático del que acusa a lo que llama "la izquierda".

¿Quién iba a dedicarse a eso con multinicks en paralelo? CuatroC parece multinick de ominae y así lo dije en otro hilo ya que parecía obvio. En este parece sumarse csrd.

¿Hablamos de un tarado psicópata de marca mayor? ¿O de un CM psicópata?


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

Hay otros individuos que se comportan de un modo parcialmente similar:
Están los pesimistas o cenizos. Me refiero a los que todo, siempre, les parece mal. Seguramente no es así, pero disfrutan amargándole la vida a los demás, y si escriben, es exclusivamente para eso.
La gente de este tipo forma una gruesa capa entera del mundo intelectual desde la invención de la imprenta. Desde Lutero hasta tantos que escriben en internet, un objetivo: amargarte la existencia.
Muchos periodistas, la gente que se dedica a dar las malas noticias, también tienen ese perfil.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Otra de las tácticas que usan es la técnica del espejo, es decir, acusarte de lo que tú les acusas a ellos. Esto ya digo que quien no lo crea que vea los vídeos y que compre el libro de piñuel.

Como veis es lo mismo que está haciendo este forero justo en este momento.

Podéis ver los vídeos y el libro si no me creéis a mi.


----------



## Lammero (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Es tal y como dices, cuando no pueden engañarte o no respondes como ellos quieren se enfadan. Esto lo explica piñuel en alguno de sus vídeos, la ira es la emoción básica del psicopata.




Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


KIKOMASONIC DISINFO (from 2010)

"Incog [a blogger] may fit in the category of: ESSENTIAL PSYCHOPATHY​​​"“Psychopaths are social predators who charm, manipulate, and ruthlessly plow their way through life, leaving a broad trail of broken hearts, shattered expectations, and empty wallets. Completely lacking in conscience and in feelings for others, the selfishly take what they want and do as they please, violating social norms and expectations without the slightest sense of guilt or regret. Their bewildered victims desperately ask, ‘Who are these people?’ ‘What makes them they way they are?’ ‘How can we protect ourselves?’” (Hare, xi)​​​"“Psychopaths have what it takes to defraud and bilk others: They are fast-talking, charming, self-assured, at ease in social situations, *cool under pressure, unfazed by the possibility of being found out*, and totally ruthless.” (Hare 121)​​​"But I must confess: what they need is psychiatric help..."​​


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Otra de las tácticas que usan es la técnica del espejo, es decir, acusarte de lo que tú les acusas a ellos. Esto ya digo que quien no lo crea que vea los vídeos y que compre el libro de piñuel.
> 
> Como veis es lo mismo que está haciendo este forero justo en este momento.
> 
> Podéis ver los vídeos y el libro si no me creéis a mi.



Tiene delito, que le hayamos dicho que es justo lo que él hace, y con todo el descaro repita el argumento.

Un tarado psicopático de marca mayor. Pura escoria que nunca queda claro con sus frases si son más fruto de lo subnormal que es, o de lo psicópata y cínico que es.


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

También están los codiciosos. Me refiero a la gente devorada por el poder del dinero, y que se empeñan constantemente en difundir el principio de "sola pecunia". Pero el dinero, (que creo que es algo bueno), es una energía peligrosa. Es como el opio con respecto a la tranquilidad. Y lo difunden incansablemente, mentes narcotizadas que desean a los demás el mismo vacío.


----------



## liantres (1 Jul 2019)

nuestro sistema es una máquina de crear estos engendros y destruir la corteza prefrontal.

el palmitato de paliperidona nos salvará...


----------



## no me creo nada (1 Jul 2019)

Ya ves cómo con todo el descaro ominae acaba de copiarnos, casi al pie de la letra. Lo dicho: no sé qué es más, si subnormal o tarado psicópata.

Y mientras tanto, por supuesto, tus mensajes siguen sin contestar. Es lo que siempre hace la purria ésa.


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

liantres dijo:


> nuestro sistema es una máquina de crear estos engendros y destruir la corteza prefrontal.
> 
> el palmitato de paliperidona nos salvará...



¿A qué te refieres con nuestro sistema?


----------



## liantres (1 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con nuestro sistema?



Nuestra primera muerte vino de la mano de zp y nuestra segunda muerte de la mano de Sánchez.
Ambos peones de la chafacabezas.

Todavía hay quien cree que existe separación entre iglesia y estado... 

Muchas caretas para el mismo carnaval.


----------



## autsaider (1 Jul 2019)

Los subhumanos llevan décadas tomando medidas para supuestamente revitalizar el uso del catalán. Pero curiosamente el catalán cada vez lo habla menos gente:
¿No será que a ellos revitalizar el catalán en realidad se la sopla?
¿No será que revitalizar el catalán era solo una cortina de humo bajo la cual podían ocultar sus verdaderas intenciones?
¿No será que todas las medidas que han tomado han sido con la única intención de fastidiar todo lo posible a la gente?
¿No será que ellos conocen perfectamente la diferencia entre el bien y el mal, saben que existe gente buena, saben que ellos son abominaciones, y por eso todo lo que hacen es siempre con engaños?

Pues aplicad lo anterior a todo lo que hacen porque es siempre igual. Ellos siempre buscan maneras de crear problemas. Y siempre lo hacen todo con engaños.


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Los subhumanos llevan décadas tomando medidas para supuestamente revitalizar el uso del catalán. Pero curiosamente el catalán cada vez lo habla menos gente:
> ¿No será que a ellos revitalizar el catalán en realidad se la sopla?
> ¿No será que revitalizar el catalán era solo una cortina de humo bajo la cual podían ocultar sus verdaderas intenciones?
> ¿No será que todas las medidas que han tomado han sido con la única intención de fastidiar todo lo posible a la gente?
> ...



Sí, son gente que vive "en la lucha", y es porque han nacido perdiendo. Los tipos humanos monstrencos del catalanista te lo confirman.


----------



## xavik (1 Jul 2019)

Estaría bien añadir al post inicial libros y otras fuentes de esta teoría, como el libro "Sin conciencia" de Robert D. Hare.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> *-Insultan y buscan el follon y la tension constantemente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, es verdad, he visto la luz... por ejemplo negando la memoria histórica y los cientos de miles de muertos en cunetas que sus familiares SÓLO quieren rescatar para dar sepultura digna.... oh wait!


----------



## JMK (1 Jul 2019)

Más razón que un Santo lleva. 

Evidentemente no todo el que vota a la izquierda es un psicópata. También están los que tienen alguna otra tara mental.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

A ver, analizando el hilo tenemos que:

-Por un lado, la encuesta es bastante clara. Hay mayoría obvia de ver el problema (18-2), y de los 2, al menos 1, el otro no lo conozco , es de esta gente , con lo cual su voto no tiene validez, porque quiero ver la opinion de la gente normal

-Se cumple lo que dice Ominae, tambien el tema este de que esta gente de la corteza prefrontal dañada empiezan a poner parrafos sin sentido o ideas sin venir a cuento lo que se debate, de forma emocional

-Si esto es realmente así hay que empezar a difundir esto y saber como actuar. No debatiendo chorramente con argumentos sino exponiendo este asunto de "corteza prefrontal dañada - falta de moral - defenderan las ideas de izquierda independientemente de argumntaciones - buscan caos, follon, insultos, problemas---" etc


----------



## xavik (1 Jul 2019)

JMK dijo:


> Más razón que un Santo lleva.
> 
> Evidentemente no todo el que vota a la izquierda es un psicópata. También están los que tienen alguna otra tara mental.



Digamos que en esencia, hay un porcentaje de la población (5-15%) con características psicopáticas, en mayor o menor grado. Esta gente consigue crear en el resto una vinculación emocional que les permite controlarlos y manipularlos. Así, gente supuestamente normal defenderá cosas contradictorias, inmorales, injusticias, simplemente al estar emocionalmente vinculados a ello por los psicópatas.

Un ejemplo no relacionado podrían ser mujeres víctimas de violencia de género (reales). Un gran porcentaje de maltratadores son psicópatas, y manipulan a la víctima emocionalmente (después de pegarle le dice "te quiero más que nada", "me has obligado", etc). Esto sorprende a mucha gente pues cuando intentas ayudar a la víctima, ésta defenderá al maltratador como si fuera la mejor persona del mundo. Incluso te atacará a tí por hacerlo.

Lo mismo con estas ideologías. Intentas ayudar a estas personas a comprender lo que les están haciendo y resulta que SÓLO quieren que haya (su) "memoria histórica" y desenterrar a poco menos que billones de muertos de las cunetas.


----------



## JMK (1 Jul 2019)

xavik dijo:


> Digamos que en esencia, hay un porcentaje de la población (5-15%) con características psicopáticas, en mayor o menor grado. Esta gente consigue crear en el resto una vinculación emocional que les permite controlarlos y manipularlos. Así, gente supuestamente normal defenderá cosas contradictorias, inmorales, injusticias, simplemente al estar emocionalmente vinculados a ello por los psicópatas.
> 
> Un ejemplo no relacionado podrían ser mujeres víctimas de violencia de género (reales). Un gran porcentaje de maltratadores son psicópatas, y manipulan a la víctima emocionalmente (después de pegarle le dice "te quiero más que nada", "me has obligado", etc). Esto sorprende a mucha gente pues cuando intentas ayudar a la víctima, ésta defenderá al maltratador como si fuera la mejor persona del mundo. Incluso te atacará a tí por hacerlo.
> 
> Lo mismo con estas ideologías. Intentas ayudar a estas personas a comprender lo que les están haciendo y resulta que SÓLO quieren que haya (su) "memoria histórica" y desenterrar a poco menos que billones de muertos de las cunetas.



Todo esto se resume en un gay de izquierdas con una camiseta del Che Guevara.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

En resumen: ideas arbitrarias paridas con sesgo de confirmación y signos claros de trastorno paranoico.

Palabra de psicópata.


----------



## xavik (1 Jul 2019)

JMK dijo:


> Todo esto se resume en un gay de izquierdas con una camiseta del Che Guevara.



Exacto. Y gays que apoyan el islam, feministas que apoyan el burka, feministas que rechazan la gestión subrogada, etc...


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Jul 2019)

A pesar de que nos resulte cómodo pensarlo así, la separación izquierda-derecha no es un absoluto, sino un continuo que va desde la extrema izquierda a la extrema derecha. Tengo amigos que se definen de izquierdas que están en contra de la imposición nacionalista con el lenguaje y otros privilegios de las autonomías, tengo otros que se definen de centro y están a favor de la lucha LGTBI y contra el cambio climático pero organizan actos a favor de las víctimas del terrorismo de ETA y demonizan a la extrema izquierda, tengo amigos que han votado siempre al PP y que piensan que los mejores trabajadores que han tenido y tienen en su mansión son marroquíes y que la inmigración no es mala "per se".

Viendo esta variedad en el espectro, la teoría de Ominae queda desacreditada por ser una reducción al absurdo. Quizás pueda aplicarse a ciertos extremos políticos, pero aún así, habría que demostrarlo.


----------



## xavik (1 Jul 2019)

¿Ahora las feministas no son de izquierdas? Pero si en la manifestación del 8M pusieron como lema "contra la opresión capitalista".



eljusticiero dijo:


> A pesar de que nos resulte cómodo pensarlo así, la separación izquierda-derecha no es un absoluto, sino un continuo que va desde la extrema izquierda a la extrema derecha. Tengo amigos que se definen de izquierdas que están en contra de la imposición nacionalista con el lenguaje y otros privilegios de las autonomías, tengo otros que se definen de centro y están a favor de la lucha LGTBI y contra el cambio climático pero organizan actos a favor de las víctimas del terrorismo de ETA y demonizan a la extrema izquierda, tengo amigos que han votado siempre al PP y que piensan que los mejores trabajadores que han tenido y tienen en su mansión son marroquíes y que la inmigración no es mala "per se".
> 
> Viendo esta variedad en el espectro, la teoría de Ominae queda desacreditada por ser una reducción al absurdo. Quizás pueda aplicarse a ciertos extremos políticos, pero aún así, habría que demostrarlo.



Como uno se autodenomine importa poco. Yo me puedo considerar feminista pero si quiero que la mujer no salga nunca de casa por ley pues no lo soy.

Uno de los problemas que aparece constantemente al debatir política es que la gente describe el espectro político en 1 dimensión (izquierda-derecha), cuando en realidad el espectro es de 2 dimensiones (por lo menos):







Dicho esto, aunque en esta teoría normalmente se asocie la psicopatía a la izquierda, no es algo sólo de ella y se dice más por resumir que otra cosa (en realidad sería más bien socialismo que izquierda). De hecho, supongo que se le dice izquierda simplemente porque así se autodenominan los que siguen este tipo de ideologías que engloban una serie de políticas autodestructivas y de comportamientos propios de psicópatas (vinculación y manipulación emocional, acoso psicológico al adversario, uso del lenguaje como arma, debates emocionales sin fondo lógico, etc).


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Hay otros individuos que se comportan de un modo parcialmente similar:
> Están los pesimistas o cenizos. Me refiero a los que todo, siempre, les parece mal. Seguramente no es así, pero disfrutan amargándole la vida a los demás, y si escriben, es exclusivamente para eso.
> La gente de este tipo forma una gruesa capa entera del mundo intelectual desde la invención de la imprenta. Desde Lutero hasta tantos que escriben en internet, un objetivo: amargarte la existencia.
> Muchos periodistas, la gente que se dedica a dar las malas noticias, también tienen ese perfil.



Narcisismo encubierto. Son tipos impotentes cuya disonancia cognitiva les empuja a buscar la causa de su nula capacidad en los demás. Los narcisistas no entienden los límites entre personas y ven a los demás como extensiones propias, por eso proyectan su mierda sobre ellos.

El meme de the Virgin vs Chad es una contraposición de dos tipos de narcisismo, donde el primero es el del narcisista encubierto, que podrían ser el 95% de usuarios de Twitter o de este foro. 

Los intelectuales desmoralizadores no son más que eso, y su mensaje no es otra cosa que una rumiación en voz alta de su depresión narcisista, causada por un desarrollo personal deficiente antes de la mayoría de edad que les ha imposibilitado desarrollar su identidad y se ven incapaces de posicionarse en la realidad. El mensaje desmoralizador pretende colocarlos, no soy yo el que está mal, es el mundo. Suena a burbuja,no? Es el mensaje de la izquierda, Podemos en especial.

Y llevándolo al Femimarxismo: Un maltratador, ya sea hombre o mujer, es exactamente el mismo tipo de persona. Un narcisista que alimenta su imagen propia dañada mediante el control total sobre una persona. En el momento que se rompe ese esquema de control y la víctima escapa, se produce el desenlace, por ejemplo el asesinato, porque el insulto de abandonarlo no es tolareable por su ego. La dialéctica del crimen machista es increíblemente falaz y dañina, puesto que quiere identificar a la masculinidad con el narcisismo, cuando en realidad son contrapuestos, porque el narcisismo es justamente la inexistencia de identidad propia. El asesinato en el seno de pareja tiene todo que ver con el narcisismo y nada con el género. El Femimarxismo ,como movimiento narcisista, busca romper identidades y buscar una nueva (esto solo lo necesitan hacer narcisistas), ósea que una femimarxista y un maltratador tienen más en común que un maltratador y un hombre cualquiera.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

La psicopatía es la nueva posesión demoniaca.

Lo que muchos no entendéis es que no hace falta ser un psicópata para tner ciertos comportamientos, de hecho TODOS los que estamos aquí si se dan las determinadas circunstancias mataríamos a otras personas incluso por simple diversión.

Tan sólo es necesario identifiarse dentro de un marco de referencia en el que a un grupo de personas determinado se les despoje del atributo "humanidad" (derechos humanos, we are the world, we are the people, bla bla). Y un modo de hacerlo, es por ejemplo tacharlos de psicópatas.

Sólo somos animales. TODOS.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Jul 2019)

El liberalismo es igual de psicopático que la izquierda pero lo hace en campos diferentes.

La izquierda quiere romper las normas de mercado e instaurar una economía de mentira basada en el control, eso es resultado de una rumiacion narcisista que sueña con resolver su vacío ejerciendo el control total de la realidad, corrigiéndola y así completandose a si mismo.
Una quimera peligrosa.


----------



## Carlx (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Creo que merece hilo propio, y hubiese preferido obviamente que lo hubiera abierto el propio @ominae pero de mientras lo abro yo.
> 
> La teoría es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Ominae está mal de la cabeza


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Jul 2019)

El liberalismo pretende liberarse del viejo orden, el socialismo quiere instaurar un orden nuevo. Cosa que viene a ser lo mismo en apariencia pero que no lo es.

El pensamiento socialista es el pensamiento de un herrero, quiere moldear la realidad como quien coge un hierro y le da forma a martillazos. Solo una me te enferma quiere controlar a los demás.

La psicopatía en el liberalismo está en no querer entender que los límites son totalmente necesarios y surgen naturalmente. No hay libertad sin límites.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Jul 2019)

No se hamijo, si quieres te doy un pin.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Muchisima gente se ha dado cuenta de que hay algo maligno en la izquierda no solo yo. El mas famoso probablemente fuese el psiquiatra español del franquismo Vallejo Najera. El problema es que en esa epoca no sabiamos casi nada del cerebro ni entendiamos que los comportamientos humanos son extraordinariamente dependientes de la morfologia cerebral. Por lo tanto la forma de explicar esto siempre ha estado coja. Tambien estan el escritor paul jonhson, con su obra "intelectuales", el biografo de marx que escribio "el principe de las tinieblas", etc... etc... hasta un tio muy mayor que yo conocia y que decia literalemnte "los rojos son unos hijos de puta", son simplemente formas de expresar algo que ha llamado la atención de mucha gente, y cada uno lo expresa de una forma basado en su formación o conocimiento.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> La psicopatía es la nueva posesión demoniaca.
> 
> Lo que muchos no entendéis es que no hace falta ser un psicópata para tner ciertos comportamientos, de hecho TODOS los que estamos aquí si se dan las determinadas circunstancias mataríamos a otras personas incluso por simple diversión.
> 
> ...



tu mensaje es un evidente ejemplo de lo que yo digo, se define por si mismo. Poco mas se puede añadir.


----------



## estadounido (1 Jul 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No digo que parte de los izquierdistas no sean psicopatas, pero estamos hablando de la mitad de la poblacion, y se supone que los psicopatas son alrededor del 10% de la poblacion. Estadisticamente es imposible que todos lo sean, aunque si estoy de acuerdo que es una ideologia que puede resultar atrayente para esta gente.



Evidentemente no todos los que votan izquierda son psicópatas, pero los izquierdistas militantes, sobre todo los más extremistas sí lo son la mayoría. Yo recuerdo, de tiempos del instituto, cuando ya la gente empezaba a posicionarse politicamente, que los de extrema izquierda, los que iban a salvar a la humanidad de los malvados opresores, eran las peores personas, normalmente los que hacían bullying a los débiles.

Este es un tema muy curioso: los izquierdistas son gente de mucho ego, e incluso los que se lo creen de verdad, lo que están haciendo es enmascarar una maldad de fondo con supuestas buenas intenciones.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> -Si esto es realmente así hay que empezar a difundir esto y saber como actuar. No debatiendo chorramente con argumentos sino exponiendo este asunto de "corteza prefrontal dañada - falta de moral - defenderan las ideas de izquierda independientemente de argumntaciones - buscan caos, follon, insultos, problemas---" etc



eso no va a funcionar porque la gente normal no entiende lo que es un psicopata ni la importancia de esta mentalidad en la sociedad. ni los propios psicologos que lo estudian lo entienden hasta que estan con uno delante o conviven con alguien asi, imaginate una persona sin formación ni interes a la que le cuentas esto, te mirara raro y seguira su camino.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> tu mensaje es un evidente ejemplo de lo que yo digo, se define por si mismo. Poco mas se puede añadir.



Me estás diciendo que TODOS los alemanes de 1939 eran psicópatas? Me estás diciendo que TODOS los ciudadanos romanos, sumerios, mongoles, etc... eran psicópatas?

Lo que es evidente es que Eres tu quien está TARADO porque estás PARANOICO. Y digo ESTÁS, no ERES.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

estadounido dijo:


> Evidentemente no todos los que votan izquierda son psicópatas, pero los izquierdistas militantes, sobre todo los más extremistas sí lo son la mayoría. Yo recuerdo, de tiempos del instituto, cuando ya la gente empezaba a posicionarse politicamente, que los de extrema izquierda, los que iban a salvar a la humanidad de los malvados opresores, eran las peores personas, normalmente los que hacían bullying a los débiles.
> 
> Este es un tema muy curioso: los izquierdistas son gente de mucho ego, e incluso los que se lo creen de verdad, lo que están haciendo es enmascarar una maldad de fondo con supuestas buenas intenciones.



Asi es , una persona puede votar por muchas razones y eso no quiere decir que la politica tenga una importancia predominante en sus vidas ni que le dediquen tiempo ni que les importe lo mas minimo. Estamos hablando de gente politizada y de personas con evidente interes en la politica, gente que participamos en twitter, foros etc.. etc... no de un señor que va cada cuatro años a votar a un partido porque sus padres votaban a ese o porque le cae bien el señor que sacan por la tele.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Me estás diciendo que TODOS los alemanes de 1939 eran psicópatas? Me estás diciendo que TODOS los ciudadanos romanos, sumerios, mongoles, etc... eran psicópatas?
> 
> Lo que es evidente es que Eres tu quien está TARADO porque estás PARANOICO. Y digo ESTÁS, no ERES.



yo he mencionado a nigun aleman de 1939 ni a los sumerios, he respondido a un mensaje en donde usted dice que matariamos por diversión porque a usted le parece lo mas normal del mundo, pero el resto de seres humanos no somos asi. Hay ciertas memeces qeu solo se les ocurren a personas como vosotros, como demuestran tus mensajes.


----------



## estadounido (1 Jul 2019)

¿os habeis dado cuenta que los progres entran en este tipo de hilos solo para insultar, y nunca argumentan?. Es una confirmación de lo que venimos diciendo.


----------



## Limón (1 Jul 2019)

Eso encaja a la perfeccion con los socialistas rusos de primera hora, que han tenido una influencia decisiva en el desarrollo del movimiento desde el siglo XIX.
Ha habido muchos mas psicopatas, por supuesto, desde Pol pot a Ceaucescu, pero en general lo que define a la piara izmierdista es que son unos RESENTIDOS.

Odian la virtud y odian a las personas que la representan, porque las identifican de forma espontanea con una forma superior de ser y vivir y no pueden soportar ese sentimiento.
Por eso da igual ayudar al izmierdista, por eso no quieren la mejora de la sociedad sino la "igualdad": por JODER al otro.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (1 Jul 2019)

Un tio de mi madre que ya murio votaba en sus tiempos a Anguita porque segun decia con la barba le recordaba a nuestro señor Jesucristo, ya se que puede parecer troleo pero juro que es verdad. Para que veais las bondades del sufragio universal.


----------



## _Agamenon (1 Jul 2019)

La izquierda es una clara manifestación de idiocia, psicopatía, indignidad, maldad y envidia que oscila entre la ignorancia soberbia y el satanismo más peligroso


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> yo he mencionado a nigun aleman de 1939 ni a los sumerios, he respondido a un mensaje en donde usted dice que matariamos por diversión porque a usted le parece lo mas normal del mundo, pero el resto de seres humanos no somos asi. Hay ciertas memeces qeu solo se les ocurren a personas como vosotros, como demuestran tus mensajes.



Eran aemanes normales y corrientes, ciudadanos completamente "racionales" padres de familia ejemplares y queridos por sus vecinos los que disparaban autobuses llenos de gente descojonándose de risa entre ellos (igual que sucede en los casos de bulling [ tambien son psicopatas los niños?]).

La razon? Pues porque para ellos no eran humanos semejantes, eran otro tipo de seres. No eran de su manada.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

estadounido dijo:


> ¿os habeis dado cuenta que los progres entran en este tipo de hilos solo para insultar, y nunca argumentan?. Es una confirmación de lo que venimos diciendo.



es que es siempre igual, su comportamiento es siempre igual. O ponerse a escribir tochos sin sentido, o la tecnica del espejo de la que he hablado muchas veces. Yo descubri esto cuadno la psicopata con la que convivia usaba estas mismas formas de actuar y yo tenia la sensación de que me recordaban a algo pero no sabia a que. Cuando me di cuenta literalmente flipaba en colores.

que sentido tieen que unas personas profesen una teoria politica que no funciona nunca en ningun sitio y que no se puede defender racionalmente? pues que no les importa que funcione o que sea correcta, lo que les importa es que les sirva para engañar. Mientras les siga sirviendo para engañar la seguiran usando.

De hecho puedes ver como muchos para intentar engañar han pasado a usar nicks supuestamente derechistas, pero el objetivo de engañar sigue ahi, es lo que "les pone". Cuando pasan uno o dos meses haciendse pasar por la derecha de franco empiezan a deslizar sus mierdas. Es decir, lo que les motiva es el engaño.

Igual que cuando se dieron cuenta que la mitologia de los trabajadores ya no se la creia nadie y nadie les hacia ni puto caso pasaron al feminismo y lo usan porque les sirve para engañar, en este caso no a trabajadores industriales sino a chicas. 

El caso es engañar, no que sus ideas sean las correctas, y usan cualquier cosa para eso. Si les cortas el engaño es como si te cortasen una paja, se enfadan y se ponen con ira y te intentan destruir, como le paso anoche al chistoso de las napias y los genotipos, que se volvio medio loco a las 3 de la mañana.

te juro que es siempre igual, siempre, el mismo procedimiento una y otra vez hables con un progre de albacete o uno de nueva york.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Jul 2019)

Pues dichas reuniones y manifestaciones están llenas llenitas plagaditas de subnormales perdidos, cosa que ya nos imaginábamos por otra parte.

Bandera republicana en lugar de la comunista, tres cuartos de lo mismo.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Eran aemanes normales y corrientes, ciudadanos completamente "racionales" padres de familia ejemplares y queridos por sus vecinos los que disparaban autobuses llenos de gente descojonándose de risa entre ellos (igual que sucede en los casos de bulling [ tambien son psicopatas los niños?]).
> 
> La razon? Pues porque para ellos no eran humanos semejantes, eran otro tipo de seres. No eran de su manada.



pues claro que muchos niños son psicopatas, y en mucha mayor medida que lso adultos ya que la parte del cerebro que procesa la moral no se acaba de desarrollar hasta los 15-20 años. Como procesas la moral si no tienes la parte necesaria cmopletamente desarrollada? por eso a los niños se les educa para fortalecer esto.

sobre sus gilipolleces anteriores pues no tiene nada que ver ser un padre de familia ejemplar con no ser un psicopata, porque una de las actuaciones mas habituales de los psicopatas es usar mascaras dependiendo del entorno en el qeu se encuentren, y si deciden dar esa imagen exterior es la que tu vas a percibir.

A ver si te crees que lso ejercitos no saben eso, es decir, a ver si te crees que seleccionan al mismo tipo de gente para ser miembros de las SA pistoleando en retaguardia que para servir en el Afrika Corps de Rommel. Si fuese como tu dices cualqueira podria ser un heroe de guerra y de comportamiento impoluto como Rommel y sus hombres o un pistolero de retaguardia, pero no es asi.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

El acoso escolar no lo practican sólo los niños psicópatas (y por cierto, la psicopatía se DESARROLLA, casi nadie nace psicópata), y el bulling lo practican TODOS LOS NIÑOS DEL GRUPO SIN EXCEPCIÓN precisamente para no ser señalados por el grupo. Es un comportaminto INCONSCIENTE que se da en las especies sociales.

El estado natural del hombre es la barbárie (*nadie nace sabiendo leer ni conociendo normas de comportamiento*), y se puede volver a ella en cualquier momento. Basta con tener poder sobre los demas, *el poder es quien muestra a las personas al mundo tal y como son*.

Quita el imperio de la ley, ármalos y tendrás un 99% de psicopatas en el mundo. Venezuela es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

esa es tu opinion que no viene al caso, creo qeu se entiende perfectamente lo qeu quiero decir, pon los ejemplso que quieras o que mas te guste, pero los ejercitos tienen unidades especiales de represión interna por algo, si no darian las ordenes simplemente al que pasase por alli.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Jul 2019)

La pensamiento de izquierdas es tan artificial como el de derechas, ambos creados por quienes detentan poder para así dividir y enfrentar al pueblo.

Además, hace un siglo esas diferencias eran más o menos visibles y entendibles; pero ahora, en pleno 2019, en lo único que se diferencian es en las religiones políticas (feminismo, homosexualismo, inmigracionismo e islamofilia), creadas a su vez para sostener unas diferencias que el bienestarismo (infrahumanizante) había disuelto.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La pensamiento de izquierdas es tan artificial como el de derechas, ambos creados por quienes detentan poder para así dividir y enfrentar al pueblo.



La división en grupos la hace la gente por su propia iniciativa porque dos suman más que uno sólo, no hace falta que venga ningun iluminado a hacerla.

Dentro de un grupo uno se atribuye valores que no tiene por sí solo. Por eso se hacen del barsa o el madrid, y dicen "hemos ganado".


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> El acoso escolar no lo practican sólo los niños psicópatas (y por cierto, la psicopatía se DESARROLLA, casi nadie nace psicópata), y el bulling lo practican TODOS LOS NIÑOS DEL GRUPO SIN EXCEPCIÓN precisamente para no ser señalados por el grupo. Es un comportaminto INCONSCIENTE que se da en las especies sociales.
> 
> El estado natural del hombre es la barbárie (*nadie nace sabiendo leer ni conociendo normas de comportamiento*), y se puede volver a ella en cualquier momento. Basta con tener poder sobre los demas, *el poder es quien muestra a las personas al mundo tal y como son*.
> 
> Quita el imperio de la ley, ármalos y tendrás un 99% de psicopatas en el mundo. Venezuela es un buen ejemplo.



El estado natural tuyo es la barbarie, pero mucha gente no necesita normas de comportamiento para comportarse bien porque determinados instintos se transmiten de generación en generación mediante el ADN. Tu eso no lo entiendes porqeu no tienes remordimientos ni nada que te frene a comportarte asi, pero el resto si los tenemos. Es algo innato, como tener mas habilidad para tocar un instrumento o para pintar, puede educarse en cierta medidad pero siempre vas a tener habildades innatas que te hagan mejor en esas actividades. Pues esto es lo mismo.

Si eso fuese como tu dices la civilización nunca hubiese podido florecer y el ser humano estaria medio extinguido. Solo tieens que pensarlo un par de horas para darte cuenta de ello. Es filosoficamente imposible que el ser humano sea como tu dices porque se habria extinguido. por eso hay gente que entra 50 veces en la carcel y otros que hacen florecer cualquier sitio en el que esten, porque no son seres humanos iguales.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> El acoso escolar no lo practican sólo los niños psicópatas (y por cierto, la psicopatía se DESARROLLA, casi nadie nace psicópata), y el bulling lo practican TODOS LOS NIÑOS DEL GRUPO SIN EXCEPCIÓN precisamente para no ser señalados por el grupo. Es un comportaminto INCONSCIENTE que se da en las especies sociales.
> 
> El estado natural del hombre es la barbárie (*nadie nace sabiendo leer ni conociendo normas de comportamiento*), y se puede volver a ella en cualquier momento. Basta con tener poder sobre los demas, *el poder es quien muestra a las personas al mundo tal y como son*.
> 
> Quita el imperio de la ley, ármalos y tendrás un 99% de psicopatas en el mundo. Venezuela es un buen ejemplo.



Acordándome del bullying de mis tiempos había dos tipos de victimas, la persona de fisica y personalidad débil, presa fácil para el Hijo de puta pero cuyo bullying no está bien visto por el grupo mayor y el bullying hacia el inadaptado, narcisista encubierto, que parece más como una dinámica de grupo higienista, aunque si nos acordamos de ejemplos clásicos incluso ambas cosas pueden tener funciones higienistas (expulsar al débil físico y al tullido mental).
La única forma de escapar del bullying era demostrar valentía o valía para el grupo.

La pregunta es si hoy en día esos comportamientos siguen siendo aceptables. Antes matarse entre tribus era lo normal y la gente no era psicopata (monólogo de Colonel Kurtz sobre su tribu), hoy en día matar es algo mucho más lejano y en contradicción con la moral.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La pensamiento de izquierdas es tan artificial como el de derechas, ambos creados por quienes detentan poder para así dividir y enfrentar al pueblo.



la diferencia de pensamiento esta hasta en textos biblicos como abel y cain o horus y seth en lso egipcios. Es absurdo que creas que eso es algo creado artificalmente por unos señores en una habitacion oscura mientras se fuman unos puros.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

asi es, se ve mucho mas claro en esas edades porque la zona de procesamiento de la moral esta en formación. , luego en lso ambientes laborales tb hay bullying pero depende de muchas cosas pero es mucho mas sutil y menos evidente, nadie en una oficina dice en alto a un tio que lleva gafas "gafotas" y se pone todo el mundo a reirse del. A lo mejor una vez si pero no de continuo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> La división en grupos la hace la gente por su propia iniciativa porque dos suman más que uno sólo, no hace falta que venga ningun iluminado a hacerla.
> 
> Dentro de un grupo uno se atribuye valores que no tiene por sí solo. Por eso se hacen del barsa o el madrid, y dicen "hemos ganado".



Las divisiones ideológicas espontáneas suelen ser de más de dos opciones y no cuentan con la propaganda institucional... 
Cuando son dos las opciones, y ambas PROPAGANDIZADAS... es ASUNTO DE ESTADO (y del GRAN CAPITAL).


----------



## estadounido (1 Jul 2019)

xavik dijo:


> Uno de los problemas que aparece constantemente al debatir política es que la gente describe el espectro político en 1 dimensión (izquierda-derecha), cuando en realidad el espectro es de 2 dimensiones (por lo menos):



Ni uno, ni dos, ni el número de dimensiones que se quira poner. La visión del mundo que cada uno tenga no se puede recoger en ningún algoritmo, porque la realidad psicológica es complejisima y llena de matices. Por otra parte, ese esquema bidimensional da risa, porque si hoy dia hay alguien totalmente enemigo de la libertad personal son los progres.

Esos test no sirven para nada, aparte de por lo que he dicho, porque todos son una burda manipulación para que te salga siempre que eres de izquierdas, ya que las respuestas que te situarían en la derecha son siempre barbaridades.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> El estado natural tuyo es la barbarie, pero mucha gente no necesita normas de comportamiento para comportarse bien porque determinados instintos se transmiten de generación en generación mediante el ADN. Tu eso no lo entiendes porqeu no tienes remordimientos ni nada que te frene a comportarte asi, pero el resto si los tenemos. Es algo innato, como tener mas habilidad para tocar un instrumento o para pintar, puede educarse en cierta medidad pero siempre vas a tener habildades innatas que te hagan mejor en esas actividades. Pues esto es lo mismo.
> 
> Si eso fuese como tu dices la civilización nunca hubiese podido florecer y el ser humano estaria medio extinguido. Solo tieens que pensarlo un par de horas para darte cuenta de ello. Es filosoficamente imposible que el ser humano sea como tu dices porque se habria extinguido. por eso hay gente que entra 50 veces en la carcel y otros que hacen florecer cualquier sitio en el que esten, porque no son seres humanos iguales.



Joder macho lo dices como si las guerras no hubiesen existido nunca cuando son la ÚNICA CONSTANTE durante toda la historia pasada, presente y FUTURA de la humanidad.

Por supuesto que la empatía y la generosidad son innatas en el ser humano, pero es que también lo son el egoismo y la territoriaidad como sabe perfectamente cualquier persona que simplemente haya vivido.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Por supuesto que la empatía y la generosidad son innatas en el ser humano, pero es que también lo son el egoismo y la territoriaidad como sabe perfectamente cualquier persona que simplemente haya vivido.



sin duda, lo que ahora sabemos es que esos dos tipos de seres humanos no son morfologicamente iguales, no deberia englobarseles dentro de un mismo termino "seres humanos", porque esto conduce a engaño y a una mala comprensión de lo que nos hace buenos o malos.


----------



## Don Potettes (1 Jul 2019)

Bien por el op al hacer una encuesta pública.

Buen hilo para poder poner en el ignore a rojos (por lo tanto, psicópatas guerracivilistas y endófobos) y a los rojos que se camuflan bajo un busto de Franco o la bandera de España o el rollo MGTOW.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Si eso fuese como tu dices la civilización nunca hubiese podido florecer y el ser humano estaria medio extinguido.



La civilización nace en el momento que la manada pasa de 100 personas. Y administrar los recursos para una manada de 500 o 1000 personas sólo puede hacerse mediante una contabilidad escrita, que es para lo que se inventó la escritura (para anotar cabras, sacos de trigo, armas, etc...).

Pero eso no significa que seamos personas distintas de aquellas que no sabían escribir. Somos exactamente la misma cosa que éramos en el paleolítico, pero con ínfulas y pantallas por todas partes.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> sin duda, lo que ahora sabemos es que esos dos tipos de seres humanos no son morfologicamente iguales, no deberia englobarseles dentro de un mismo termino "seres humanos", porque esto conduce a engaño y a una mala comprensión de lo que nos hace buenos o malos.



Me parece demasiado determinista, en el caso de los psicopatas totales, a lo mejor es aplicable. Sin embargo el espectro narcisista es extremadamente amplio.

La estrategia ante el narcisismo debe de ser reconocer sus dinámicas y encontrar o reformar normas sociales para evitar su injerencia en el bien común (el bien común existe, pero no es algo socialista).A lo largo de la historia hemos tenido muchas formas pero debido a la industrialización nuestras sociedades han perdido sus identidades y es necesario reformular todos estos mecanismos.


----------



## estadounido (1 Jul 2019)

Con este comentario se da usted por aludido, y sin embargo ha escrito en un post que no es de izquierdas ¿en qué quedamos?


----------



## montecuruto (1 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Joder, es verdad, he visto la luz... por ejemplo negando la memoria histórica y los cientos de miles de muertos en cunetas que sus familiares SÓLO quieren rescatar para dar sepultura digna.... oh wait!



Otro ejemplo perfecto, impermeables a la realidad de los crímenes de su bando, negando intereses económicos y políticos, mientras ETA ya pasó y hay que olvidar esto se reanima constantemente, y las monjas asesinadas y violadas solo desaparecieron.
Esta es la fe si no la compartes te espera el infierno real.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

estadounido dijo:


> Con este comentario se da usted por aludido, y sin embargo ha escrito en un post que no es de izquierdas ¿en qué quedamos?



son los multinicks del farsante de las napias. anoche dio la casualidad que estaban todos despiertos a las 3 de la mañana un domingo, hora de gran afluencia de un foro, para ponerme verde a mi. Como digo esta gente disfruta de ese modo y siempre usan el engaño y la ocultacion. Ahora les ha dado por transmutarse en fachas, votantes de ciudadanos o de vox, para desmoralizar a la gente porque se han dado cuenta que a nick de izquierda ya nadie le hace el menor caso.

Muchas personas creen que les pagan, pero yo se a ciencia cierta que lo hacen porque disfrutan con ello, les crea placer cerebral comportarse asi y lo hacen en muchas facetas de su vida, no solo aqui.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Me parece demasiado determinista, en el caso de los psicopatas totales, a lo mejor es aplicable. Sin embargo el espectro narcisista es extremadamente amplio.
> 
> La estrategia ante el narcisismo debe de ser reconocer sus dinámicas y encontrar o reformar normas sociales para evitar su injerencia en el bien común (el bien común existe, pero no es algo socialista).A lo largo de la historia hemos tenido muchas formas pero debido a la industrialización nuestras sociedades han perdido sus identidades y es necesario reformular todos estos mecanismos.



puede ser, yo de todas formas no estoy de acuerdo en como lo enfoca usted, como si fuese un dialogo interior del cerebro de esta gente y qeu su comporamiento dependiese de eso, no es asi, es simple morfologia cerebral, es su forma natural de actuar, es instintivo, no provocado por todos esos procesos mentales. En general esta gente tiene muy poca instrospeccion, no hay muchos dialogos morales dentro de ellos ni piensan de ese modo.


----------



## xavik (1 Jul 2019)

estadounido dijo:


> Ni uno, ni dos, ni el número de dimensiones que se quira poner. La visión del mundo que cada uno tenga no se puede recoger en ningún algoritmo, porque la realidad psicológica es complejisima y llena de matices.



Este esquema es genial porque elimina de la política toda capa surperficial que lo único que sirve es para crear confusión y deja claro en qué consiste cada movimiento político.

Su opinión es debido a que no se ha parado a pensar dos segundos en cómo funciona el esquema y sólo proyecta sus prejuicios.



estadounido dijo:


> Por otra parte, ese esquema bidimensional da risa, porque si hoy dia hay alguien totalmente enemigo de la libertad personal son los progres.



Entonces son "socialistas/autoritarios". Da igual cómo uno quiera llamarse. Si un movimiento está en contra de la libertad personal, está de la mitad para abajo y es "autoritario".




estadounido dijo:


> Esos test no sirven para nada, aparte de por lo que he dicho, porque todos son una burda manipulación para que te salga siempre que eres de izquierdas, ya que las respuestas que te situarían en la derecha son siempre barbaridades.



Precisamente a la derecha está opción más moralmente justificada, en la que se da libertad personal y económica. El esquema no tiene culpa de sus prejuicios políticos. Si usted valora la libertad económica, entonces estará de la mitad a la derecha, no veo ninguna barbaridad.

Dicho esto, no hablaré más del tema aquí pues se está desviando la atención del hilo de lo que realmente importa.


----------



## estadounido (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> El acoso escolar no lo practican sólo los niños psicópatas (y por cierto, la psicopatía se DESARROLLA, casi nadie nace psicópata), y el bulling lo practican TODOS LOS NIÑOS DEL GRUPO SIN EXCEPCIÓN precisamente para no ser señalados por el grupo. Es un comportaminto INCONSCIENTE que se da en las especies sociales.
> 
> El estado natural del hombre es la barbárie (*nadie nace sabiendo leer ni conociendo normas de comportamiento*), y se puede volver a ella en cualquier momento. Basta con tener poder sobre los demas, *el poder es quien muestra a las personas al mundo tal y como son*.
> 
> Quita el imperio de la ley, ármalos y tendrás un 99% de psicopatas en el mundo. Venezuela es un buen ejemplo.



Típico argumento de un izquierdista: si les dices que la izquierda es psicopática te responden que todo el mundo es psicópata (si todo el mundo lo fuera, no tendría sentido el término). 

Además el mensaje está lleno de falacias: no es verdad que todos los niños practiquen bullying, eso es algo que se sabe por la experiencia. Un rasgo típico de la izquierda es querer igualarnos a todos por abajo, cuando la realidad es que hay profundas diferencias entre individuos. Además, si toda la gente fuera tan malvada ¿a qué viene ese deseo de "liberar al pueblo de los opresores"?, según esa hipótesis la opresión simpre volvería a surgir espontáneamente. 

Por otra parte eso de que la psicopatía se adquiere es falsa, es claramente un rasgo innato.


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> puede ser, yo de todas formas no estoy de acuerdo en como lo enfoca usted, como si fuese un dialogo interior del cerebro de esta gente y qeu su comporamiento dependiese de eso, no es asi, es simple morfologia cerebral, es su forma natural de actuar, es instintivo, no provocado por todos esos procesos mentales. En general esta gente tiene muy poca instrospeccion, no hay muchos dialogos morales dentro de ellos ni piensan de ese modo.



El psicopata no se como será, me puedo imaginar cosas pero no lo sé. El narcisismo sin embargo probablemente lo conozcamos todos puesto que es algo básico en el humano para mantenerse en consonancia con su entorno social, sin embargo si por las carencias que fueran este narcisismo se descarrila y se vuelve patológico estaremos ante el origen de la mayoría de los males que hay en la sociedad. El psicopata es solo una muestra de patología estructural de un problema que puede existir de forma funcional en todos nosotros, como lo puede ser un esquizofrénico en su estado disociado absoluto (desconexión total de la realidad por culpa de un cerebro roto) frente a pequeñas nueras en la gente normal (pensar cosas que no se corresponden con la información que nos está llegando).


----------



## Lma0Zedong (1 Jul 2019)

He marcado que es correcta, aunque con puntualizaciones. No por ser de izquierdas se es un psicópata o viceversa. Que los izquierdosos se centran más en la emoción que en la razón es algo habitual, basta con ver los calentones que cogen sin ni siquiera analizar lo ocurrido.


----------



## estadounido (1 Jul 2019)

xavik dijo:


> Este esquema es genial porque elimina de la política toda capa surperficial que lo único que sirve es para crear confusión y deja claro en qué consiste cada movimiento político.
> 
> Su opinión es debido a que no se ha parado a pensar dos segundos en cómo funciona el esquema y sólo proyecta sus prejuicios.



Solo he dicho que el esquema peca de simpleza, pero es que es imposible que haya alguno válido. 
No, no estoy proyectando prejuicios, he hecho algunos de esos tests bidimensiones y puedo asegurar que no reflejan la realidad, en parte por esto y en parte por sesgo intencionado.



xavik dijo:


> Entonces son "socialistas/autoritarios". Da igual cómo uno quiera llamarse. Si un movimiento está en contra de la libertad personal, está de la mitad para abajo y es "autoritario".



Llamalos como quieras, pero entonces ¿a qué se referiría el esquema con "left /liberal"?. No, hay una izquierda antigua, que ya casi no existe, que serían los que el esquema llama "socialistas autoritarios" y una izquierda moderna, los progres, que son los "liberals". Pero estos no son precisamente defensores de la libertad individual.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Jul 2019)

Tesis + antítesis = síntesis

Tesis falsa (izquierda) + antítesis falsa (derecha) = síntesis falsa (necesidad de ESTADO regulador)

Tesis falsa (patriarcado) + antítesis falsa (feminismo) = síntesis falsa (necesidad de ESTADO regulador)

Tesis falsa (racismo) + antítesis falsa (antirracismo) = síntesis falsa (necesidad de ESTADO regulador)

Tesis falsa (xenofobia) + antítesis falsa (inmigracionismo) = síntesis falsa (necesidad de ESTADO regulador)

Tesis falsa (islamofobia) + antítesis falsa (islamofilia) = síntesis falsa (necesidad de ESTADO regulador)


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

A mi，y ya se lo he dicho mas de una vez，me parece que Ominae es basicamente una buena persona，pero sus teorias son simplistas y peligrosas

Trata de catalogar con pseudociencia y estudios cientificos de dudosa fiabilidad la raiz un problema que no admite soluciones faciles.

Para empezar，que significa de izquierdas? Aquel que no os gusta como piensa?

Es un termino relativo e indefinible，por lo que cualquier teoria que lo use como base definitoria peca de los mismos males que la teoria dice combatir: fanatismo，solipsismo y un minimo comun denominador que apela a nuestros peores instintos.

Como ya dije, de tanto mirar al abismo, el abismo se lo ha tragado


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Jul 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Tesis + antítesis = síntesis
> 
> Tesis falsa (izquierda) + antítesis falsa (derecha) = síntesis falsa (necesidad de ESTADO regulador)
> 
> ...



Pensamiento de narcisista de izquierdas.

Tesis falsa (o no tan falsa): no valgo para nada / hacer nada
Antítesis falsa: bueno en realidad si valgo, el problema es aue en realidad lo debería hacer otro.

Síntesis: El estado debería hacerlo por mí.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

estadounido dijo:


> Típico argumento de un izquierdista: si les dices que la izquierda es psicopática te responden que todo el mundo es psicópata (si todo el mundo lo fuera, no tendría sentido el término).
> 
> Además el mensaje está lleno de falacias: no es verdad que todos los niños practiquen bullying, eso es algo que se sabe por la experiencia. Un rasgo típico de la izquierda es querer igualarnos a todos por abajo, cuando la realidad es que hay profundas diferencias entre individuos. Además, si toda la gente fuera tan malvada ¿a qué viene ese deseo de "liberar al pueblo de los opresores"?, según esa hipótesis la opresión simpre volvería a surgir espontáneamente.
> 
> Por otra parte eso de que la psicopatía se adquiere es falsa, es claramente un rasgo innato.



Mira hoy en día quien no sabe sobre algo es porque no quiere saber, y no voy a discutir con usted porque used simplemente no quiere saber.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Pero es que yo digo la verdad y el comportamiento se repite una y otra vez, por ejemplo usted decia esto en 2016:

——————

Son ya años y años de aguantar payasos que te critican solo por ser catalán, que te envidian en lo más profundo de su ser, y que se saben españoles de segunda. Os joderá, pero Cataluña es lo que es: La locomotora de España. Y si no nos queréis, nos marchamos. No hay problema

——————

Me encanta como les calla la boca "cálmense", es tremendo.

La derecha Hacendado, esa derecha con una nueva capa de Barniz lol lol lol

En 5 minutos los pone finos. Hacía falta gente así en el congreso de las marionetas. 

Poca vergüenza el presidente cortándole el micro, el sistema sabe reconocer un peligro verdadero, un individuo que puede despertar conciéncias metido en el congreso. Muy grande Gabriel Rufián, un verdadero outsider en el congreso

—————

Yo que quiere que le haga si es siempre así.


----------



## arriondas (1 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> A mi，y ya se lo he dicho mas de una vez，me parece que Ominae es basicamente una buena persona，pero sus teorias son simplistas y peligrosas
> 
> Trata de catalogar con pseudociencia y estudios cientificos de dudosa fiabilidad la raiz un problema que no admite soluciones faciles.
> 
> ...



Ante todo nunca puedes tener una opinión real de alguien hasta que no lo conoces en persona. Y menos por lo que leas en un foro. Juzgar a la gente en función de la ideología que tiene (o que crees que tiene) como bien dices no solo es simplista sino peligroso. Es entrar en un terreno muy pantanoso y estar a dos pasos de algo conocido en la Historia y muy poco agradable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2019)

la izmierda como su propio nombre indica esta hasta lo topes de psicopatas y cretinos sobresocializados a los que han estafado
lo mismo podria decirse de los liberales al comienzo del XIX, cretinos estafados por los que querian llevarselo crudo con las desamortizaciones
lo mismo con los protestantes en el XVI
la subversion psicopatica a gran escala nace con la imprenta y la propaganda


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Es lo normal en un derechista español, ser independentista catalán y alabar al gran pensador rufián, alma de la derecha española.

Es vergonzoso.


----------



## allan smithee (1 Jul 2019)

Hay gente que no superó el año 1940 y a Vallejo Nájera.


----------



## maromo (1 Jul 2019)

Con algunos foreros la teoría de Ominae lo clava la verdad


----------



## sombrerero loco (1 Jul 2019)

Seguro que hay muchos matices y cosas que se escapan a nuestro entendimiento, pero en lineas generales, creo que Ominae está en lo cierto.


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Jul 2019)

El que abrió el hilo criticó a Ignacio Echevarria y lo llamó pagafantas por tratar de salvar la vida a varias personas (Como así hizo) durante los atentados de Londres por que una de ellas era mujer.

Este es el tipo de gente que luego llama psicópatas a los que no piensan como él, lo digo para que no perdamos las perspectiva de todo lo que se está diciendo en este hilo.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

Precisamente Csrd es protestante，cosa que creo no descubrir a nadie

Como parece que somos muchos los que pensamos que el protestantismo es una forma de ese totumrevultum de ideas destructivas y antisociales a los que llamaremos "izquierdismo"...

Que hacemos con el buen Cesard, sometemos la cuestion a asamblea o dejamos la decision en manos de doctores y cientificos?

Creo bastante obvio que tenemos una de esas teorias en las que deslizarse hacia un Terror o un Anno Cero es cosa hecha

Y desengannaos，muchos de los que ahora jalean，acabarian devorados por el monstruo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jul 2019)

los curash ricoshh nos roban el horo, todas semas igualas, a la robolución!



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Precisamente Csrd es protestante，cosa que creo no descubrir a nadie
> 
> Como parece que somos muchos los que pensamos que el protestantismo es una forma de ese totumrevultum de ideas destructivas y antisociales a los que llamaremos "izquierdismo"...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Jul 2019)

Lo de momominae no es una teoria, es un manera de hacer el puto retrasado como otra cualquiera.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (1 Jul 2019)

aunque sea exagerado en las formas, es acertado el fondo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> eso no va a funcionar porque la gente normal no entiende lo que es un psicopata ni la importancia de esta mentalidad en la sociedad. ni los propios psicologos que lo estudian lo entienden hasta que estan con uno delante o conviven con alguien asi, imaginate una persona sin formación ni interes a la que le cuentas esto, te mirara raro y seguira su camino.



Las cosas no se hacen por si tendrán exito, sino por ser lo correcto

Tu mismo has expuesto este tema, por suerte para muchos, aunque creyeras que la mayoria de gente lo iba a ignorar


----------



## Adriano_ (1 Jul 2019)

Es una forma de pensar muy primitiva porque su mecanismo es mas simple que el mecanismo de un botijo. Es tan sencilla de aprender que no requiere ningún tipo de esfuerzo mental. Se trata de la dialectica y de construirse una personalidad a través del otro, proyectando en el otro todos los defectos y actitudes contra las que supuestamente se está. Es una forma de adoctrinamiento militar, es enseñar a odiar al otro para tener algo parecido a una personalidad. Incluso se emplean a terceras personas para reforzar ese argumento.

Es una disciplina tan militar que se llega incluso a dar la vida por esa forma de pensar. No olvidemos que el termino derecha-izquierda o incluso liberal-socialista, son terminos relativos que no estan implicados directamente con esta forma de pensar, por eso nos podemos encontrar a liberales que se comportan de esa manera y a socialistas o comunistas que actuan de una forma diferente, no tan sectaria.

Esta forma de pensar es tan simple que sirve para todo, incluso para los nacionalismos e independentismos, para la religion, para el futbol o para cualquier cosa susceptible de provocar una division en la sociedad.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

Es curioso pero yo llegué a la misma conclusión por mi cuenta. Creo que es algo mas complejo, pero si que creo que la izquierda atrae a gente de caracter psicopático.

¿Son los comunistas psicópatas?
La izquierda es un buitre que se alimenta del sufrimiento ajeno


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Es curioso pero yo llegué a la misma conclusión por mi cuenta. Creo que es algo mas complejo, pero si que creo que la izquierda atrae a gente de caracter psicopático.
> 
> ¿Son los comunistas psicópatas?
> La izquierda es un buitre que se alimenta del sufrimiento ajeno



Todos vemos lo mismo, simplemente nos lo explicamos de distintas maneras. Es tan claro, que asombra oír a tanta gente que no se ha dado cuenta. Debería ser muy fácil mostrar la sucesión de mentiras de esta secta. Pero ponen tanto empeño en manipular, mentir, denigrar a quien informe sobre ellos, que es difícil mostrarlo. Yo, por ejemplo, siempre acabo desistiendo con la wikipedia, porque están vigilando siempre, y este debe ser un trabajo común. Es que si les dejas, ganan porque parece que sólo existen ellos


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Son los comunistas psicópatas?
> La izquierda es un buitre que se alimenta del sufrimiento ajeno



En esas mismas frases podrías cambiar comunista o izquierda por curas, médicos, especuladores, abogados, taxistas, funcionarios, etc... y funcionarían exactamente igual y tendrían la misma validez: ninguna.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> En esas mismas frases podrías cambiar comunista o izquierda por curas, médicos, abogados, taxistas, funionarios, etc... y funcionarían exactamente igual y tendrían la misma validez: ninguna.



¿Te has leido los posts? ¿No, verdad?


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Te has leido los posts? ¿No, verdad?



No lo necesito, el titular ya adelanta el contenido por sí solo.

La rotundidad de una afirmación suele ser inversamente proporcional a la profundidad de su análisis.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> No lo necesito, el titular ya adelanta el contenido por sí solo.



Hala, entonces tu opinión vale una mierda. Se ve que te das por aludido.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Todos vemos lo mismo, simplemente nos lo explicamos de distintas maneras. Es tan claro, que asombra oír a tanta gente que no se ha dado cuenta. Debería ser muy fácil mostrar la sucesión de mentiras de esta secta. Pero ponen tanto empeño en manipular, mentir, denigrar a quien informe sobre ellos, que es difícil mostrarlo. Yo, por ejemplo, siempre acabo desistiendo con la wikipedia, porque están vigilando siempre, y este debe ser un trabajo común. Es que si les dejas, ganan porque parece que sólo existen ellos



Son muchos y estan bien coordinados. Son como bien dices una secta o religión ya con casi 200 años de historia. Esta es la culminación de una guerra que han librado durante 200 años por la hegemonia por todos los medios. Me recuerda al final del imperio romano y la adopción del cristianismo como religión oficial. Los paralelismos son aterradores.


----------



## alfredo garcia (1 Jul 2019)

Yo tengo la teoría de que el foro está bastante muerto y hay que animarlo. Y yo ya he entrado al trapo debo decir.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Son muchos y estan bien coordinados. Son como bien dices una secta o religión ya con casi 200 años de historia. Esta es la culminación de una guerra que han librado durante 200 años por la hegemonia por todos los medios.



Pero aquí hay otro punto, que es lo que dice Ominae. Que no es que sean "secta", es que al tener una estructura cerebral morfologicamente distinta les lleva a actuar al unisono de forma inercial. Sea aquí ahora o en CHina hace 1000 años



Decipher dijo:


> Me recuerda al final del imperio romano y la adopción del cristianismo como religión oficial. Los paralelismos son aterradores.



2 cosas:

-El cristianismo nunca fue oficial. Lo fue el catolicismo anticristiano
-La Venida de Cristo es el Evento en mayúsculas de la historia de la humanidad, hasta que Él vuelva a venir


----------



## species8472 (1 Jul 2019)

El día que leí a Ominae y su teoría comencé a entender muchas cosas. Cierta al 100%. La izquierda está tomada casi en su totalidad por estos seres (no les llamo humanos porque no tienen o han perdido la capacidad de distinguir el bien del mal) pero otras organizaciones sociales, de derechas o religiosas, sin llegar al nivel de la izquierda, están también muy inflitradas. 

Es gente capaz de vivir en un doble pensar constante ilógico de manera constante sin ningún remordimiento.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Pero aquí hay otro punto, que es lo que dice Ominae. Que no es que sean "secta", es que al tener una estructura cerebral morfologicamente distinta les lleva a actuar al unisono de forma inercial. Sea aquí ahora o en CHina hace 1000 años
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, pero yo no estoy de acuerdo con esa teoria. Yo creo que mucha gente psicopática se ve atraida no por la izquierda, si no por el comunismo y el anarquismo. Lo del socialismo para mi se deberia mas a que el socialismo ha logrado hackear los sentimientos de empatia de las personas, pero no a que todos los socialistas sean psicopatas, lo que evidentemente no es cierto. Creo que esta idea resulta muy agradable para algunas personas ya que demoniza a los rivales ideologicos convirtiendolos en monstruos aún cuando no sea cierto.

Lo que si creo es que las ideologias estremistas producen cambios en el comportamiento de las personas que les llevan a tener conductas sociopáticas muy similares a las de los psicópatas, esto seria así con el Islam o con el mismo socialismo que es una ideologia muy radicalizada.

El Cristianismo fue oficial, si crees que se alejó del cristianismo original eso ya es otra cosa. Yo tengo una opinión muy negativa de los dos, el original y el de la jerarquia. No uniformemente negativa, creo que tiene aspectos positivos, pero es una ideologia o religión que no suscribo en absoluto.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> -La Venida de Cristo es el Evento en mayúsculas de la historia de la humanidad, hasta que Él vuelva a venir



Y aquí tenemos al perfecto ejemplo de *AUTÉNTICO CHIFLADO LUNÁTICO* señalando con el dedo a x o a y (en este caso a los izquierdistas, en otro caso serán otros) y tachándoles de psicópatas, cuando ÉL ES EL* VIVO EJEMPLO DE LA IRRACIONALIDAD DEL SER HUMANO que periódicamente purga masas injentes en nombre de ideas como las suyas*.

Y lo más cojonudo, es qque ha habido un montón de personas dándole la razón!!


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> El día que leí a Ominae y su teoría comencé a entender muchas cosas. Cierta al 100%. La izquierda está tomada casi en su totalidad por estos seres (no les llamo humanos porque no tienen o han perdido la capacidad de distinguir el bien del mal) pero otras organizaciones sociales, de derechas o religiosas, sin llegar al nivel de la izquierda, están también muy inflitradas.
> 
> Es gente capaz de vivir en un doble pensar constante ilógico de manera constante sin ningún remordimiento.



La izquierda está tomada, y la derecha, el centro, y arriba y abajo, y *cualquier centro de poder de cualquier tipo tiende a ser tomado por psicópatas de forma natural*, porque sus propias caracterísicas psicológicas son las que les acercan a los centros de poder y les hacen más aptos para la supervivencia en este ámbito.

En las guerras no suelen sobrevivir los mejores sino los peores, los héroes normalmente acaban enterrados.
Y no solo eso es así, sino que el poder también corrompe de modo natural incluso al más justo, sólo por el miedo a perder el poder.


----------



## species8472 (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> El acoso escolar no lo practican sólo los niños psicópatas (y por cierto, la psicopatía se DESARROLLA, casi nadie nace psicópata), y el bulling lo practican TODOS LOS NIÑOS DEL GRUPO SIN EXCEPCIÓN precisamente para no ser señalados por el grupo. Es un comportaminto INCONSCIENTE que se da en las especies sociales.
> 
> El estado natural del hombre es la barbárie (*nadie nace sabiendo leer ni conociendo normas de comportamiento*), y se puede volver a ella en cualquier momento. Basta con tener poder sobre los demas, *el poder es quien muestra a las personas al mundo tal y como son*.
> 
> Quita el imperio de la ley, ármalos y tendrás un 99% de psicopatas en el mundo. Venezuela es un buen ejemplo.



¿Te crees que somos malvados cómo tú? Es imposible que yo pueda disfrutar con la muerte de un ser humano y jamás he practicado bullyng, lo he visto con el máximo de los desprecios siempre. El todos lo hacen o todos lo hacían es la excusa de los malvados, tratar de hacer pasar por normal un comportamiento malvado para que así la gente empieze a verlo en positivo.
La diferencia es que hasta ahora por miedo y porque no os entendía era pasivo respecto a vosostros. Pero ahora lo veo clarísimo, la gente como tú, que ve como normales actos malvados, es un peligro peor que la peor de las enfermedades qué se pasa la vida atormentando a la gente buena y como no se puede razonar o negociar con vosotros toca enfrentaros con todos los medios disponibles.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> -El cristianismo nunca fue oficial. Lo fue el catolicismo anticristiano
> -La Venida de Cristo es el Evento en mayúsculas de la historia de la humanidad, hasta que Él vuelva a venir



El tio ni lo oculta.

Con dos cojones catolicismo anticristiano.

Y tiene logica, pues esta teoria es en la base, profundamente anticatolica, pues como ya se comento:

Niega el concepto catolico del libre albedrio. 

En base a preceptos de caracter polipsicologicos afirma la predestinacion.

Es por eso que aqui nuestro amigo la promueve con tanto fervor.

Ha visto en ella un instrumento para atacar a la Iglesia Catolica.

Como podemos observar esta teoria, al sostenerse sobre el puro solipsismo, bien y mal no estan definidos objetivamente.

Y quienes medran en situaciones donde la moral es elastica y la verdad se define a traves del sofisma y la manipulacion?

Pues los psicopatas, ostia

Es mi opinion, que por razones que no vienen al caso, Ominae actua como iman para psicos, es una relacion enfermiza. Con esta teoria, de forma inconsciente esta lanzando carnaza, mulliendo la tierra y abonando el sustrato para que florezca un jardin de psicoticos antisociales y su rebanno de titeres

Y ya asoman los primeros capullos


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> ¿Te crees que somos malvados cómo tú? Es imposible que yo pueda disfrutar con la muerte de un ser humano y jamás he practicado bullyng, lo he visto con el máximo de los desprecios siempre. El todos lo hacen o todos lo hacían es la excusa de los malvados, tratar de hacer pasar por normal un comportamiento malvado para que así la gente empieze a verlo en positivo.
> La diferencia es que hasta ahora por miedo y porque no os entendía era pasivo respecto a vosostros. Pero ahora lo veo clarísimo, la gente como tú, que ve como normales actos malvados, es un peligro peor que la peor de las enfermedades qué se pasa la vida atormentando a la gente buena y como no se puede razonar o negociar con vosotros toca enfrentaros con todos los medios disponibles.



Las del ganchillo han llegao, que con dedo artritico, flaco y amarillo sennalan al enemigo, sus bocas desdentadas profieren la sentecia "muerte, muerte al enemigo"

Y quien es el enemigo? El enemigo somos todos

Nada es mas voraz que la estupida masa fanatica


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> La diferencia es que hasta ahora por miedo y porque no os entendía era pasivo respecto a vosostros. Pero ahora lo veo clarísimo, la gente como tú, que ve como normales actos malvados, es un peligro peor que la peor de las enfermedades qué se pasa la vida atormentando a la gente buena y como no se puede razonar o negociar con vosotros* toca enfrentaros con todos los medios disponibles*.



Qué es un psicópata? Dices mirando mi pupila con tu pupila azul.


----------



## species8472 (1 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Las del ganchillo han llegao, que con dedo artritico, flaco y amarillo sennalan al enemigo, sus bocas desdentadas profieren la sentecia "muerte, muerte al enemigo"
> 
> Y quien es el enemigo? El enemigo somos todos
> 
> Nada es mas voraz que la estupida masa fanatica



No, el enemigo sois los que veis como algo normal y bueno el distrutar con la muerte de otros seres humanos o torturarles y humillarles, que es el bullying


----------



## Al-paquia (1 Jul 2019)

Al bies dijo:


> Es una forma de pensar muy primitiva porque su mecanismo es mas simple que el mecanismo de un botijo. Es tan sencilla de aprender que no requiere ningún tipo de esfuerzo mental. Se trata de la dialectica y de construirse una personalidad a través del otro, proyectando en el otro todos los defectos y actitudes contra las que supuestamente se está. Es una forma de adoctrinamiento militar, es enseñar a odiar al otro para tener algo parecido a una personalidad. Incluso se emplean a terceras personas para reforzar ese argumento.
> 
> Es una disciplina tan militar que se llega incluso a dar la vida por esa forma de pensar. No olvidemos que el termino derecha-izquierda o incluso liberal-socialista, son terminos relativos que no estan implicados directamente con esta forma de pensar, por eso nos podemos encontrar a liberales que se comportan de esa manera y a socialistas o comunistas que actuan de una forma diferente, no tan sectaria.
> 
> Esta forma de pensar es tan simple que sirve para todo, incluso para los nacionalismos e independentismos, para la religion, para el futbol o para cualquier cosa susceptible de provocar una division en la sociedad.



Gracias por recalcarlo que se olvida.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> No, el enemigo sois los que veis como algo normal y bueno el distrutar con la muerte de otros seres humanos o torturarles y humillarles, que es el bullying



Quod eram demostrandum


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Todo lo que se ha dicho en los primeros mensajes podéis verlo demostrado en cómo transcurre el hilo, hasta hay un personaje que dice que no ha leído los mensajes y no hace nada más que escribir sobre algo que ni siquiera ha leído.

Esto obviamente no es una forma natural de actuar, la gente normal no actúa así.


----------



## species8472 (1 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Quod eram demostrandum



La teoría de Ominae no falla. ¿Cómo responde el psicópata? Pues tratando de ridiculizar al que expone sus malvados comportamientos

Una persona normal, da igual su credo, raza o ideología respondería que obviamente el enémigo es el que disfruta matando y tórturando. Una persona psicópata responde con la técnica del espejo y la ridiculización para tratar de convertir un mensaje obvio (disfrutar con la muerte y la humillación de las personas es malo) en algo ridículo (disfrutar con la muerte y la humillación de las personas no es malo, el malo es quien trata de convenceros que es malo). De libro


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Si leyeses los mensajes te habrías enterado que se han dado pautas de esos comportamientos , las personalidades de Stalin, Lenin o Marx, Rousseau, Sartre etc... Pablo Iglesias, largo caballero , anarquistas etc... tienes todos los que quieras hasta el punto de que el propio pablo iglesias jr se define como un psicopata y su padre era un terrorista y su abuelo un pistolero , se puede estar todo el día.

Y por eso los falsos derechistas importados es imposible que lo seáis porque no estaríais aquí defendiendo a la izquierda como si os fuese la vida , participando en este hilo más que en cualquier otro en donde en teoría se pone a parir a vuestros enemigos.

Sois gente esencialmente farsante y que disfrutáis con el engaño.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> La teoría de Ominae no falla. ¿Cómo responde el psicópata? Pues tratando de ridiculizar al que expone sus malvados comportamientos
> 
> Una persona normal, da igual su credo, raza o ideología respondería que obviamente el enémigo es el que disfruta matando y tórturando. Una persona psicópata responde con la técnica del espejo y la ridiculización para tratar de convertir un mensaje obvio (disfrutar con la muerte y la humillación de las personas es malo) en algo ridículo (disfrutar con la muerte y la humillación de las personas no es malo, el malo es quien trata de convenceros que es malo). De libro



Un psicópata no disfruta matando ni torturando, para él eso son dos trámites para lograr su objetivo y el sufrimiento ajeno le es indiferente. Quien disfruta del sufrimiento ajeno es el perverso narcisista, y eso es algo que una persona normal es simplemente inconcebible y aun cuando te lo dicen a la cara no crees que eso sea posible.

Y bueno aquí lo dejo, que aquí no hay más que tontos a las tres, a las cuatro y a las seis.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> La teoría de Ominae no falla. ¿Cómo responde el psicópata? Pues tratando de ridiculizar al que expone sus malvados comportamientos
> 
> Una persona normal, da igual su credo, raza o ideología respondería que obviamente el enémigo es el que disfruta matando y tórturando. Una persona psicópata responde con la técnica del espejo y la ridiculización para tratar de convertir un mensaje obvio (disfrutar con la muerte y la humillación de las personas es malo) en algo ridículo (disfrutar con la muerte y la humillación de las personas no es malo, el malo es quien trata de convenceros que es malo). De libro



Este hilo es una muestra de ello. Toda la última parte del hilo es así, rodiculizaciones personales a mi o a csrd, invenciones sobre la mitad del hilo, tochos infumables donde ni ellos mismos se aclaran a que viene eso etc... etc...

Para colmo el supuesto derechista que en realidad es un fan de alguien tan querido por la derecha española como rufián, de erc.

Es que es una pura broma.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> La teoría de Ominae no falla. ¿Cómo responde el psicópata? Pues tratando de ridiculizar al que expone sus malvados comportamientos
> 
> Una persona normal, da igual su credo, raza o ideología respondería que obviamente el enémigo es el que disfruta matando y tórturando. Una persona psicópata responde con la técnica del espejo y la ridiculización para tratar de convertir un mensaje obvio (disfrutar con la muerte y la humillación de las personas es malo) en algo ridículo (disfrutar con la muerte y la humillación de las personas no es malo, el malo es quien trata de convenceros que es malo). De libro



Una persona normal no acusa a quien no conoce ni a dicho nada al respecto de "disfrutar del sufrimiento ajeno"

Una persona normal no diagnostica un trastorno psiquiatrico en base a dos mensajes en un foro

Son las personas que se consideran normales las que mandan a la muerte a millones de semejantes cuando en manos de psicopatas abandonan toda moral objetiva y se convierten como esta haciendo ahora usted en una bestia sedienta de sangre, pronta a atacar y condenar

Me temo que no se da cuenta que es gente sino como usted, por lo menos muy parecida a usted la que nutre las filas de calvinistas, jemeres rojos y revolucionarios republicanos


----------



## species8472 (1 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Una persona normal no acusa a quien no conoce ni a dicho nada al respecto de "disfrutar del sufrimiento ajeno"
> 
> Una persona normal no diagnostica un trastorno psiquiatrico en base a dos mensajes en un foro
> 
> ...



Eso es mentira. Tarada ha defendido que todos, dependiendo de las circunstancias, disfrutaríamos con la muerte de otras personas y que el bullying no deja de ser algo normal. Y tú has salido ha defender esta "normalidad"


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Este hilo es una muestra de ello. Toda la última parte del hilo es así, rodiculizaciones personales a mi o a csrd, invenciones sobre la mitad del hilo, tochos infumables donde ni ellos mismos se aclaran a que viene eso etc... etc...
> 
> Para colmo el supuesto derechista que en realidad es un fan de alguien tan querido por la derecha española como rufián, de erc.
> 
> Es que es una pura broma.



Ridiculizaciones a cesard?

Es ridiculizarle decir que es protestante? Es ridiculizarle sennalar que siempre se ha comportado de forma anticatolica, en ocasiones traspasando las lineas mas groseras de la blasfemia y el insulto?

No tiene nada de ridiculizacion.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> Eso es mentira. Tarada ha defendido que todos, dependiendo de las circunstancias, disfrutaríamos con la muerte de otras personas y que el bullying no deja de ser algo normal. Y tú has salido ha defender esta "normalidad"



Que tu Y YO lo veamos como algo reprobable, no significa que en otras circunstancias no lo viésemos de otro modo.

Si violasen a tu hija tu que harias con los violadores? Si quemasen tu casa y todos tus vecinos sin excepción te señalasen un culpable tu que le harias? Si toda la sociedad en un sólo bloque señalasen a un colectivo como el culpable de todos los males tu que harías?

Pues solo sabrías lo que harías cuando llegase ese momento.

El bulling es un fenómeno INCONSCIENTE, no sois capaces de reconocerlo porque no lo habíes sufrido ni estudiado debidamente.* EL SER HUMANO NO ES UN SER RACIONAL, ES ANTE TODO UN SER GREGARIO QUE CONFÍA MÁS EN EL GRUPO QUE EN SÍ MISMO.*


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> Eso es mentira. Tarada ha defendido que todos, dependiendo de las circunstancias, disfrutaríamos con la muerte de otras personas y que el bullying no deja de ser algo normal. Y tú has salido ha defender esta "normalidad"



No es cierto que has saltado como un resorte a llamarme psicopata?


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Ridiculizaciones a cesard?
> 
> Es ridiculizarle decir que es protestante? Es ridiculizarle sennalar que siempre se ha comportado de forma anticatolica, en ocasiones traspasando las lineas mas groseras de la blasfemia y el insulto?
> 
> No tiene nada de ridiculizacion.



Es lo que pone en el primer mensaje que iba a pasar y lo que habéis hecho tanto con el como conmigo. Y no tiene nada de raro, es que es siempre igual.


----------



## species8472 (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Que tu Y YO lo veamos como algo reprobable, no significa que en otras circunstancias no lo viésemos de otro modo.
> 
> Si violasen a tu hija tu que harias con los violadores? Si quemasen tu casa y todos tus vecinos sin excepción te señalasen un culpable tu que le harias? Si toda la sociedad en un sólo bloque señalasen a un colectivo como el culpable de todos los males tu que harías?
> 
> ...



Desde luego no disfrutar con ello. Yo soy incapaz de disfrutar con el dolor ajeno.


----------



## el mensa (1 Jul 2019)

sombrerero loco dijo:


> Seguro que hay muchos matices y cosas que se escapan a nuestro entendimiento, pero en lineas generales, creo que Ominae está en lo cierto.



Pienso lo mismo. 

El principal "pero" que le veo a su teoría general de psicópatas es que minimiza mucho la influencia del ambiente. Para mi está claro que a alguien se le pueden inducir comportamientos psicopáticos sin necesidad de haber nacido psicópata o con determinada morfología cerebral. 

Un ejemplo: Los "tontos y malas personas a la vez". Lo uso de detector indirecto de psicópatas primarios (de nacimiento) ya que esas personas suelen tener o han tenido uno muy cerca durante mucho tiempo. Suelen ser hijos, hermanos o parejas de los psicópatas primarios. A veces son indistinguibles del primario debido a los años de manipulación y moldeamiento.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Por favor no me hagas reír, si fueras amigo de la verdad te estarías descojonando del tío que iba de derechista de toda la vida y ha acabado haciendo posts defendiendo a rufián.

Yo nunca he dicho nada de lo que usted habla en el segundo párrafo. Es tb una característica vuestra que da bastante pena, querer hablar de cosas que nadie ha dicho para condicionar el debate. Está todo explicado en el primer post que encima no he escrito yo.

Sobre el tercer párrafo Yo no soy experto en todas las épocas de la historia de la humanidad, como le digo, tal vez en vez de tratar de ponerse a hablar de una cosa distinta cada vez debería hablar del tema que se ha dicho, porque estás majaderías que propone no tienen sentido alguno.

Y lo peor es que está todo escrito lo que iba a pasar desde el post 1.


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

Yo creo que la definición de Ominae señala algo fundamental: que no somos iguales, que para muchas personas, lo que se considera virtuoso resulta indiferente, entre otras cosas lo que sea la verdad.
Y que detrás de eso, hay un cerebro físicamente distinto.
La etiqueta de psicopatía, en cambio, en la definición de Hare, en fin, aquí el test:

Test de psicopatía de Robert Hare - ¿eres un psicópata?
Así puedes saber si tu compañero de trabajo es un psicópata: el test de Hare


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Es lo que pone en el primer mensaje que iba a pasar y lo que habéis hecho tanto con el como conmigo. Y no tiene nada de raro, es que es siempre igual.



Lo que tu quieras, pero todavia no habeis definido lo que es un "izquierdista"


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

Vaya manipulación mas burda.


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

Yo he leído a Rousseau, que es un tipo peculiar, creo que similar a Mozart, y Rousseau me da 26. Para ser psicópata seguro, según Hare, tiene que llegar a 30. Pero por encima de 10 la puntuación ya es alta.
Mozart me da 22 puntos.
Immanuel Kant, 13 puntos.
Antonio Salieri, 4 puntos. 
Sólo Salieri estaría en la salud.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Lo que tu quieras, pero todavia no habeis definido lo que es un "izquierdista"



Es que nadie ha abierto este hilo para definir lo que es un izquierdista, eso lo dices tú en tú ansiosa intención de ponerte a hablar de otra cosa, como se explica en el primer post.

Vete a un diccionario y lo buscas.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

No se si te das cuenta de que acabas de hacer lo que tu mismo criticas. No me molesto con manipulaciones burdas precisamente porque cuesta mucho menos hacerlas que rebatirlas. Es el principio de todo troll.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

En un foro de política todo el mundo sabe lo que es un izquierdista igual que en un foro de fútbol todo el mundo sabe que es un madridista o un culé.

Esto simplemente obedece a su interés por ponerse a hablar de otra cosa como se explica en el primer post. 

Es de vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

El resultado de la encuesta no engaña. 53-9. Veo que la gente es consciente del asunto, y este hilo ha servido como buen ejemplo de lo mismo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Jul 2019)

Lo curioso de todo esto es las reacciones sorprendentes cuando se les ataca como enfermos, algo que hacia Ominae en posts anteriores en otros hilos, y ahora en este.

Es la primera vez que estan enfadados.

Si ahora Ominae, yo u otro respondiera a la pregunta de que es un izquierdista, negaría en la respuesta, se pondrían a reirse de nosotros y diria que es una gilipollez y blabla. 

Por eso no respondemos, porque lo sabemos de antemano. Aquí el asutno está claro, es un problema gordo el de esta gente


----------



## Saturnin (1 Jul 2019)

En la derecha también hay mucho psicópata.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

A vale Rousseau derechista muy bien. Por favor deje de tomar el pelo a la gente y de dar vergüenza ajena.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Lo curioso de todo esto es las reacciones sorprendentes cuando se les ataca como enfermos, algo que hacia Ominae en posts anteriores en otros hilos, y ahora en este.
> 
> Es la primera vez que estan enfadados.
> 
> ...



Serían hilos y hilos interminables poniéndose a hablar de lo que es un izquierdista hasta que nadie se acuerde de lo que estamos hablando, ridixlizaciones etc...

Siempre es igual.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

Aqui el único que vomita eres tú. Y menos humos.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

Creo que no te has enterado. Yo no tengo ningún interes en debatir nada con manipuladores.


----------



## Max Aub (1 Jul 2019)

No creo se pueda establecer dicha teoría con las premisas que enuncias , cesard, todo lo más, el izquierdista, dada su notoria inferioridad intelectual y cultural - y muchas veces hasta puramente física - respecto de gente instruida y verdaderamente intelectual trata de camuflar su resentimiento contra el superior mediante el ropaje legitimador de la justicia social o la igualdad. Vallejo Nájera ya estableció en los años 40 un vínculo entre características psicosomáticas y el izquierdismo. No he leido obra completa suya más que algún artículo suelto, porque no encuentro sus libros completos, pero no deja de parecerme una aproximación de trazo grueso y demasiado centrada en la fenomenología del ser izquierdista más que en las causas y nexos de dicha mentalidad.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

De nuevo no te enteras pollardo. Te he tenido paciencia, pero ya van demasiadas faltas de respeto, hijo de puta.

No me interesan tus posts, no me interesa debatir contigo, no me interesan manipuladores con la boca llena de mierda como tú. No hay nada que debatir con gentuza como tú. Al ignore que es donde la mierda como tú debe estar.


----------



## Pelayo_M (1 Jul 2019)

Las teorias son como las pollas, todos tienen una y creen que la suya es la correcta, basicamente es un sesgo de confirmacion sobre ideas ya preconcebidas......... eso como aquel que decia que los ricos eran mas psicopatas que los pobres........ pues........ estudios hay de toda clase


----------



## xavik (1 Jul 2019)

Parece que a algunos le ha escocido este hilo...


----------



## opinator (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Muchisima gente se ha dado cuenta de que *hay algo maligno en la izquierda* no solo yo. ...



De acuerdo.
Me jode que me hagan pensar así, pero es lo que he visto desde pequeño.

Bajo esa supuesta intención de justicia social, revolución y blabla, en la "siniestra" siempre he visto mala leche e ingenuidad, complejos de inferioridad, la existencia de un "enemigo" (el Estado, el capitalismo, la burguesía...) y ganas de conflicto, envidia y sectarismo, gusto por el malrollo y lo feo, tendencias destructivas incluso sin ser consciente, hipocresía, manipulación emocional y frivolidad, ganas de contradecir y odio a lo propio, rabia... uff, de verdad, la izquierda tiene un trasfondo chungo que siempre identifico en cada época o país.

Y otra cosa que me sorprende: esa tendencia política tiene adeptos siempre, en cualquier país, época y estrato social.

Mal rollo es lo que me dan, por muy decentes y justicieros que quieran aparentar los izquierdosos. Lo digo sin acritud.


----------



## locodelacolina (1 Jul 2019)

Ser de izquierdas es en sí mismo una enfermedad mental. No es muy normal que te guste destrozar lo que te mantiene.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

El individuo "de derechas", es simplemente alguien que se benefica del estatus quo imperante en una sociedad y por eso pretende defenderlo.
El individuo "de izquierdas" es alquien que cree que ese mismo estatus quo es injusto porque le perjudica, y por eso busca subvertirlo.

La realidad es que el mundo es injusto por naturaleza, y que en el momento en el que alguien es beneficiado por un estatus quo, va a defender ese estatus quo inventándose las razones que hagan falta: defender "la patria", defender "lo público", etc... porque sabe que su verdadero enemigo no es otro que el resto de los humanos contra los que lucha en constante competencia.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Es como si vas a un foro de fútbol y alguien dice que los madridistas han perdido el partido y saltas tú con que defina que son los “madridistas”.

Así de ridiculo resultas. Además no eres nada original porque a los izquieridstas que discutían de este modo en la época anterior a la guerra civil Ortega les llamaba “garrulos sofistas”.

Te lo digo por si te crees que estás haciendo algo más que el ridiculo y que la problemática de la gente como tú es la primera vez que se da en la historia del pensamiento.


----------



## ESC (1 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Lo curioso de todo esto es las reacciones sorprendentes cuando se les ataca como enfermos, algo que hacia Ominae en posts anteriores en otros hilos, y ahora en este.
> 
> Es la primera vez que estan enfadados.
> 
> ...



"Izquierda" es un término tan trillado, polisémico, que hasta me aventuro a afirmar que ya carece de significado.

Se ha ido pervirtiendo desde su origen en la revolución Francesa, puede implicar lucha de clases incluso inventándolas. Puede implicar cierto estatalismo a través de la distribución de riqueza bajo extraños criterios. Puede derivar en un comunismo, tranquilamente.

Para la religión progresista "izquierda" implica amor, emoción. Deben se asociarlo al hemisferio izquierdo del cerebro incluso.

En esta última definición reside la clave de la teoría Ominae. Los que crean que "izquierda" es sinónimo de amor, o solidaridad son la presa perfecta para un psicópata.

-----------------------------------------------------------

No he podido evitar compartir esta definición personal.


----------



## ominae (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> La realidad es que el mundo es injusto por naturaleza, y que en el momento en el que alguien es beneficiado por un estatus quo, va a defender ese estatus quo inventándose las razones que hagan falta: defender "la patria", defender "lo público", etc... porque sabe que su verdadero enemigo no es otro que el resto de los humanos contra los que lucha en constante competencia.



Y estos farsantes eran los que decían que eran “de derechas”. Engañando a la gente desde el primer mensaje hasta el último.


----------



## Navarrra (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Y estos farsantes eran los que decían que eran “de derechas”. Engañando a la gente desde el primer mensaje hasta el último.



Yo nunca he dicho que sea de derechas pero ni remotamente. Yo no soy de nada, pero de ser algo soy de izquierdas porque creo que el mundo puede ser mejor de lo que es.
Pero formalmente no se qué es lo que tengo de izquierdas, ya que hoy en día no coincido en nada con lo que se supone que es ser de izquierdas.

Supongo que si no me meto en ningun cajón es que debo de ser un psicópata claramente. La ambiguedad es un fenómeno intolerable que debe ser extirpado como haga falta por el bien de la gente normal.


----------



## ESC (1 Jul 2019)

Sí claro.

"Izquierda" es un término tan trillado, polisémico, que hasta me aventuro a afirmar que ya carece de significado. 

Quédese con eso.


----------



## Don Potettes (1 Jul 2019)

"...Yo no soy de nada, pero de ser algo soy de izquierdas porque creo que el mundo puede ser mejor de lo que es".


----------



## ESC (1 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Yo no soy de nada, pero de ser algo soy de izquierdas porque creo que el mundo puede ser mejor de lo que es.



Eso se debe a que asocia "izquierda" a empatía o amor. Solidaridad.

La izquierda vive de tratar de limar conflictos por tanto. Llegando incluso a necesitarlos, crearlos o fomentarlos.

En una existencia en la que la competición es inherente a la materia orgánica (al igual que la cooperación) siempre habrá conflicto. En la imaginación está el límite, lo único que hay que hacer es realizar abstracciones en torno a aparentes colectivos.

Pero el ser humano no puede limar esas diferencias, es por ello que el pensamiento de izquierdas suele derivar en un comunismo. Cortando a todos por el mismo patrón, tratando de unificar siempre, niega la sexualidad por tanto. Niega las naciones o las patrias.

La izquierda está de puta madre para conformar un globalismo. Al igual que la "derecha" liberal. Pero esa ya es otra historia.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Es una dicotomía falsa. Izquierda y derecha, falso todo.

El tipo de idologías que nos alejan de afrontar los problemas de forma directa. Se han convertido en un "null", como se dice en programación.

Dos bandos enfrentados de forma artificial, carentes de contenido.

-------------------------------------------------------------

La invito a reflexionar en torno a lo local o lo global.

LOCAL: Que los estados recuperen soberanía de verdad, esto implica quebrarse la cabeza en materia de comercio en un mundo ya interconectado.

GLOBAL: Terminar de conformar un estado mundial, de algún tipo.

Esa es la auténtica lucha de nuestro tiempo.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Supongo que usted querrá un globalismo. Así puede disponer de una recaudación global y una solidaridad global.

Antes de determinar las reglas de juego habrá que determinar el alcance. Digo yo.


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jul 2019)

Lo estoy viendo en la ronda de muchos candidatos del partido izquierdista yanqui. La gente de izquierdas es capaz de amor, de patriotismo y de otras cosas normales. No son necesariamente psicópatas. Pero les une el odio a las mismas cosas (en este caso, el Estados Unidos de Trump), y en ese odio caen siempre en un vicio. Si lo politizan todo es precisamente para difundir ese odio.
Las personas de derechas suelen estar mucho menos politizadas, se definen más bien por ser odiados por los de izquierda, y si algo les une es básicamente el ponerle buena cara a la vida, y el amor a las mismas cosas: el individuo, la familia, la patria... Es decir, todo aquello que cualquiera ama sin cargar un resentimiento.
Pero también estamos otros, los que estamos resentidos con los izquierdistas. Los que descubrimos sus engaños hace ya demasiado y no les tragamos ni nos caen bien. Esos somos propiamente los derechistas, politizados contra la izmierda, que siempre hace trampas y casi siempre gana; y en realidad estamos contagiados de su enfermedad. Yo me veo así en demasiadas ocasiones.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Es que nadie ha abierto este hilo para definir lo que es un izquierdista, eso lo dices tú en tú ansiosa intención de ponerte a hablar de otra cosa, como se explica en el primer post.
> 
> Vete a un diccionario y lo buscas.



Los izquierdistas son psicopatas:

si no se define lo que es un izquierdista, queda el exabrupto pueril al que tan aficionado son las izquierdas: "los fachas son malos gn"

Y que es un facha? Un facha es todo el que no me de la razon!


----------



## Don Meliton (1 Jul 2019)

La psicologia y la psiquiatria son pseudociencias

Sabemos de su peligro: precisamente las revoluciones mas cruentas y las purgas mas implacables se realizaban con esas pseudociencias como excusa

Crimental, pero en este caso supera los suennos mas despoticos del Gran Hermano: un sistema en el que se juzga y condena a golpe de evalucion psiquiatrica o incluso scanner cerebral

Parece mentira que te niegues a ver las consecuencias logicas de tu teoria politica


----------



## autsaider (2 Jul 2019)

@ominae

¿Quien es más destructivo, envilecido y desmoralizador: las mujeres o los psicópatas?

Cuando hablo de mujeres me refiero concretamente a las actuales que hay en occidente.


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Jul 2019)

Los cambios son cosmeticos, he incluso se da el caso de que son gobiernos de "derechas" los que aplican reformas de "izquierdas" caso de la mili

A los profesionales de la politica poco les importan estas disquisiciones izquierda izquierda derecha derecha delante detras un dos tres

el ritmo al que una masa idiota baila cretinamente

al menos mantengamos las formas y no caigamos en fanatismos rabiosos y potencialmente genocidas


----------



## Sapere_Aude (2 Jul 2019)

Este hilo es lolaina pura


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Jul 2019)

Ni la psiquiatria ni la psicologia se guian bajo la luz de la razon，la moral o la fe

Si lo pensamos es harto curioso que busquemos la bala de plata para luchar contra la "izquierda" en una displicina creada por ateos izquierdistas y que atrae de forma mayoritaria a progresistas

Pregunte usted mismo en las facultades de psicologia y psiquiatria cual es la tendencia politica mayoritaria

Descubrira que una gran mayoria se define como de izquierdas

Confiaria en la moral, la fe y el buen juicio de psiquiatras, psicologos y personals trainers?

Estariamos poniendo a las zorras a cuidar de las gallinas

Supongo que esta paradoja tambien quedara sin respuesta, ya que como alguien ha sennalado de lo que se trata aqui es de crear una teoria papillosa con la que cebar a una masa acostumbrada al ritmo facil y la idea fuerza 

No mejorando en nada lo ya existente queda definida y descartada como una nueva vuelta mas de la cruel rueda del dolor a la que iluminados y caraduras someten a sus semejantes


----------



## cuatroC (2 Jul 2019)

Es falso que Vallejo Nájera propusiera eso. Lo imagina y él mismo lo descarta, por ser irrealizable. Pero sólo se le cita la parte de la suposición, haciendo una trampa típica. Yo ya puse el texto en otro hilo sobre esto mismo. 
La expresión "la lucha" es también típica. Siempre en "la lucha". La lucha es contra la libertad de otros, evidentemente, es decir, idéntica a la de los socialistas o nacional socialistas de los años 30.
El liberalismo, naturalmente, consiste en una manera de relacionarse dentro de una comunidad dada, de modo que cada uno tiene la mayor libertad posible, y es todo lo contrario a que poderes despóticos aniquilen esa comunidad. Continuamente estamos viendo grandes triunfos democráticos, liberales y antiizquierdistas, frente a injerencias extranjeras y socialistas.


----------



## qbit (2 Jul 2019)

Las feministas en origen eran judías marxistas. Decenas de ellas. Vídeo de Youtube borrado pero que se puede ver en Internet Archive creando una URL uniendo las dos partes:

https://web.archive.org/web/20141029060336/https://www.youtube.com
/watch?v=bQiRGcXEyUo


----------



## cuatroC (2 Jul 2019)

El sesgo de confirmación está en la teoría, claro. Se puede decir que toda verdad descubierta es una verdad que ya se sabía. Incluso cuando se aprende una lengua parece muchas veces que se confirmara lo que ya se sabía. Por eso la idea de metempsicosis, pero por eso también la mera deducción racional. Si no puedes explicarte por más que lo pienses* cómo es posible que una persona sea totalmente inmoral*, la explicación de que tiene otra mente, de que es otro tipo de persona, suena a verdad; y si establecemos otras pautas del tipo, que encajan con personas concretas como aquí comentamos, y buscamos comprobación y la obtenemos, y sabemos que la teoría podría ser probada falsa en un experimento (es falsable, no se refiere al futuro, ni a un universo paralelo ni metafísico). Entonces tenemos descrito un tipo humano que, con un nombre u otro, (Psicópata, psicóticos, desalmados, descorazonados, ¿indolentes?, ¿furiosos?), es delimitable y está bien clasificado. Y que podemos descubrir su presencia en cualquier ámbito.
Otra cosa es que estemos de acuerdo en la definición exacta del tipo, qué porcentaje de rasgos, etc.
Unas verdades neurológicas más sólidas que las presentes nos ayudarían.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (2 Jul 2019)

Liberales que explotan a miles de millones de personas, que endeudan, que venden países, esos no son psicópatas "ninguno", y encima lo mezcla con la Biblia, en fin vaya gilipollez. El mundo es malo según la teoría liberal porque hay muchos socialistas, y lo dicen tras ver 2 siglos de liberalismo en que el egoísmo y el capital es lo único que manda.


----------



## Galvani (2 Jul 2019)

Lo que se dice en el primer post es la verdad. He conocido bastante gente del palo así. Es anécdotico encontrar uno de estos llevadero y con empatía.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Jul 2019)

Los psicópatas van al poder como las moscas a la miel, de eso no cabe duda, porque es una de las formas que mas satisfacción personal les proporciona de forma prolongada (lo mas parecido a la felicidad pasiva de las personas normales). Pero también hay muchos, muchísimos psicópatas en la derecha, esto no lo puede negar ni Ominae ni nadie, por tanto hay algo que falla en la teoría de Ominae.

Sí es cierto que la ideología izquierdista actual es más desordenada, con más contradicciones y tiende mas al fracaso de una sociedad en el corto plazo que la derecha (osea, los ciclos de bienestar-colapso de la sociedad son más cortos, debido tanto a factores económicos como también sociales). Si no queremos profundizar para sacar conclusiones sobre esto, basta con echar un vistado a la historia contemporánea que lo demuestra.

Por eso quizá sea fácil pensar que la izquierda sea una ideología pensada por psicópatas, llena de psicópatas y dirigida por psicópatas. Y quizá sea así, pero ojo, la derecha (la élite) también. También mienten y engañan, muchísimo.

La teoría de Ominae es acertada, pero incompleta, en mi opinión. Ominae falla en dos aspectos; se centra solo en la izquierda para su teoría, y niega la existencia de élites (regionales, trasnacionales y multinacionales). Él siempre dice que eso de que unas élites en un despacho estén conspirando para conseguir un fín es absurdo, pero todos sabemos que las élites existen y siempre han existido (intelectuales, políticos y ahora sobre todo económicas) por lo tanto si ya tienen dinero de sobra para aburrirse (lo crean ellos el dinero, tienen el BCE, el Banco Mundial, FMI, la FED, la banca comercial que son los mismos porque el funcionamiento así nos lo indica cuando reciben "préstamos" de los bancos centrales a x interés y luego ellos "crean" o blanquean ese dinero prestándolo a empresas y particulares por x+1 interéses...), tienen el dinero y tienen el poder (que son dos cosas distinas aunque ligadas).

Pues si las élites existen (que yo creo que a nadie que sepa un poco cómo funciona el mundo le cabe duda), y tienen el poder (algunas élites un poder internacional y superior a la mayoría de las naciones del globo), pues eso, algo tendrán que ver no?, ¿o es solo una ideología (la izquierda) que manejada por psicópatas está manipulando y destrozando las naciones en favor del globalismo?, ¿no es más lógico pensar que las élites que tienen poder quieren más, quieren globalizar el mundo y en el proceso están fagocitando el poder de élites regionales en todo el planeta?.

Pero esto a Ominae no le entra en la cabeza, con lo inteligente que es, muy cabezón y obsesionado con su teoría, puesto que conoce bien la psicopatía y odia a la izquierda. (yo también) Pero hay que ser objetivos y realistas. No podemos negar que hay muuuchos psicópatas también en la derecha, el tema es que la ideología de izquierdas es la que más llega a las masas (por motivos obvios) y por tanto es la herramienta más eficiente para manipular a las masas en el proceso de globalización que estamos viviendo. ¿No os daís cuenta que ni siquiera la derecha de los países occidentales luchan de verdad por la soberanía y supervivencia de las naciones, tal como las entendemos nosotros, con su identidad y cultura, etc?, mirar lo que pasa en la UE coño, mirar el arco parlamentario (izquierda-derecha), ni siquiera las derechas luchan por preservar la identidad de nuestras naciones, ni del pueblo europeo como nueva identidad supranacional, no hay propaganda para crear un patriotismo europeo sino propaganda porque aceptemos la multiculturalidad, la disolución y desaparición de nuestra cultura e identidad, osea, se están saltando el paso de crear una UE como USA, porque van directamente a la globalización y la UE llega demasiado tarde (aunque no la van a disolver, por supuesto, pero no la van a potenciar como identidad nacional sino como región lider mundial en valores globalizadores).

¿Vosotros creéis que unos psicópatas de izquierda son los cerebros de la globalización?, ¿que la izquierda está cambiando el mundo?, ¿o hay algo más?. Por eso digo que sí, la teoría de Ominae es acertada; hay muchos más psicópatas en la izquierda que en la derecha, pero eso no explica lo que está pasando en el mundo como pretenden los autores y partidarios de esa teoría.


----------



## etsai (2 Jul 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No digo que parte de los izquierdistas no sean psicopatas, pero estamos hablando de la mitad de la poblacion, y se supone que los psicopatas son alrededor del 10% de la poblacion. Estadisticamente es imposible que todos lo sean, aunque si estoy de acuerdo que es una ideologia que puede resultar atrayente para esta gente.



Sin haberme leído el hilo te responderé: el 10% son el perro pastor, y el 40% restante el rebaño.


----------



## Don Potettes (2 Jul 2019)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Liberales que explotan a miles de millones de personas, que endeudan, que venden países, esos no son psicópatas "ninguno", y encima lo mezcla con la Biblia, en fin vaya gilipollez. El mundo es malo según la teoría liberal porque hay muchos socialistas, y lo dicen tras ver 2 siglos de liberalismo en que el egoísmo y el capital es lo único que manda.



Lo más egoísta que existe es el colectivismo.


----------



## etsai (2 Jul 2019)

estadounido dijo:


> Evidentemente no todos los que votan izquierda son psicópatas, pero los izquierdistas militantes, sobre todo los más extremistas sí lo son la mayoría. Yo recuerdo, de tiempos del instituto, cuando ya la gente empezaba a posicionarse politicamente, que los de extrema izquierda, los que iban a salvar a la humanidad de los malvados opresores, eran las peores personas, normalmente los que hacían bullying a los débiles.
> 
> Este es un tema muy curioso: los izquierdistas son gente de mucho ego, e incluso los que se lo creen de verdad, lo que están haciendo es enmascarar una maldad de fondo con supuestas buenas intenciones.



Recuerdo a un compañero de instituto que encaja perfectamente en esa descripción.

Al principio fue motivo de burlas por su aniñado aspecto pero poco a poco fue rodeándose de un pequeño grupo donde el cortaba el bacalao. Solía cartearse con un preso de ETA, ¿Qué chaval en su sano juicio haría algo así?

Disfrutaba con el mal ajeno y aunque yo me llevaba bien con el, no pocas veces me sorprendía con algún comportamiento maligno y fuera de lugar. En una ocasión estaba yo asomado por la ventana y por debajo pasó la hija de un concejal del PSOE. El desde atrás gritó 'HIJA DEL PSOE' y se escondió, haciéndole creer a la chica que había sido yo. (En los 90, en Euskadi. Poca broma.) Me cabree pero el disfrutó con aquello. Y como este ejemplo, cientos. Era muy locuaz y gracioso... ejerciendo el mal.

Recuerdo que era despreciativo y obsceno con las mujeres. Hace poco me lo encontré por Twitter y comprobé que era periodista y que se había convertido en un progre de manual, vinculado a la izquierda abertzale y como no, se había convertido en un abanderado del feminismo. Al principio no le reconocí, parecía un cadáver andante. Extremadamente delgado, calvo y con los ojos hundidos.

Así es está gente, su instinto les lleva a involucrarse en los movimientos más destructivos para cada sociedad en cada momento. Les verías en la revolución francesa, en la rusa, en la guerra civil en ambos bandos, en el nazismo, etc... en todas ellas encontrarás a gente pasándoselo bomba con la situación. Como pez en el agua.


----------



## arriondas (2 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> La psicologia y la psiquiatria son pseudociencias
> 
> Sabemos de su peligro: precisamente las revoluciones mas cruentas y las purgas mas implacables se realizaban con esas pseudociencias como excusa
> 
> ...



Consecuencias peligrosísimas. Todo el que no piense en la misma longitud de onda de uno, es porque en resumen tiene el cerebro averiado. De ahí a considerar a esas personas como "productos defectuosos" hay un paso. Y ya sabemos lo que viene después de dar ese paso... 

Por otro lado, es incluso absurdo pontificar acerca de ello. Porque en realidad no sabemos prácticamente nada acerca de cómo funciona el cerebro humano. Existen demasiadas excepciones a la regla como para establecer nada.


----------



## arriondas (2 Jul 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Las feministas en origen eran judías marxistas. Decenas de ellas:



Ante todo judías. No te olvides de ese detalle, porque es muy importante. Lo mismo para Marx...


----------



## ESC (2 Jul 2019)

Nos ciegan las ideologías.

--------------------------------------------------------

El mundo actual ya se resume en tratar de obtener la posición más ventajosa en clave individual o estatal ante unas circunstancias que han sido deliberadamente creadas para unificarlo.

Es un sálvese quien pueda.

Para más inri, con el modelo de deuda se nos invita a obtener peces en vez de una caña de pescar.

Ignoro por cuanto tiempo podremos mantener esta situación.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Jul 2019)

Es un buen punto este


----------



## Don Potettes (2 Jul 2019)

¿Y quién te impide a ti crear una fábrica de zapatos y contratar exclusivamente a españoles y tener proveedores exclusivamente españoles?

Los rojos luego sois los primeros que con vuestro iPhone compráis por Amazon y no tocáis una tienda especializada regentada por españoles ni por casualidad porque son unos "careros", vosotros al Alcampo como Pablo Iglesias. No dais una propina en hostelería ni aunque os maten (pero el empresario hostelero es un explotador) y buscáis por tripadvisor o booking los establecimientos más baratos pero os quejáis que no venga turismo de calidad.



Las clases populares por las que te preocupas tanto quieren trabajo, no paguitas. El socialismo no crea trabajo, el Plan E y el empleo público creado artificialmente es una estafa piramidal.

El liberalismo es creación de riqueza y el socialismo de pobreza.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> ¿Y quién te impide a ti crear una fábrica de zapatos y contratar exclusivamente a españoles y tener proveedores exclusivamente españoles?



Haber nacido en una familia pobre quizá?

En serio, creo que eres una de las personas más inteligentes que he conocido.


----------



## Don Potettes (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Haber nacido en una familia pobre quizá?
> 
> En serio, creo que eres una de las personas más inteligentes que he conocido.



Prueba a bajar impuestos como quieren los liberales. Si Amancio pudo tú también. Lo que pasa es que los socialistas no quieren que la gente prospere y exista mucha competencia. Los socialistas son los enemigos del ahorrador, el autónomo y los pequeños y medianos empresarios.

Normal que el Ibex prefiera apoyar a Cum Fraude y en USA las grandes corporaciones ataquen a Trump, pidan subidas de impuestos (para masacrar a los pequeños que les pueden hacer sonbra) y fueran descaradamente los de Silicon Valley con corruptHillary.

Queremos pagar más impuestos: la petición de 20 multimillonarios a los políticos de Estados Unidos


----------



## Don Potettes (2 Jul 2019)

A ver , no todo es blaco o negro, existen los grises. De todas formas, una cooperativa es muy difícil de gestionar. Si conoces a algún cooperativista por favor aconséjale que revise la contabilidad DIARIAMENTE, que no deje pasar ni un ingreso ni gasto. Sé lo que me digo.
Lo bueno de las cooperativas es su forma de tributar y llegamos a lo mismo.

Bajada de impuestos. Liberalismo. Esa palabra que te produce cagarrinas como dicen los catalanes (no te dé vergüenza, a mi me las produce el socialismo).


----------



## Don Potettes (2 Jul 2019)

Lo de entrada masiva de inmigrantes lo dicen los de izquierdas.


Teresa RodrÃguez pide abrir â€œvÃas legalesâ€ a la inmigraciÃ³n

Las claves de la atención sanitaria para 'sin papeles': del recorte de Rajoy a la Sanidad universal de Sánchez

PODEMOS apuesta por abrir fronteras a inmigrantes y cerrar los CIES



Los liberales apuestan por la eliminación de las paguitas y subsidios que es por lo que vienen los inmigrantes.

Dime tú qué busca un Marroquí en Laponia ¿No puede encontrar trabajo más cecano? Sí , pero no hay tanta paguita y cobertura social por pasarse el día tocándose los huevos y teniendo hijos como en Suecia a -40 grados.

Liberalismo no está reñido con control de fronteras. A mi me parece muy bien el control de fronteras. Lo hace Trump, lo quiere hacer Lepen en Francia favoreciendo Quebec en detrimento del Magreb y lo quiere hacer Vox de la misma forma con los Hispanoamericanos, muchos de ellos nietos de españoles.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> Si Amancio pudo tú también.



¿Te imaginas qué en el mundo hubiese 7.000 millones de millonarios y nadie fuese pobre?

¿Me puedes explicar cómo funionaría el mundo en ese caso?


----------



## Don Potettes (2 Jul 2019)

Yo critico el socialismo. Nunca he criticado ni tampoco alabado el proteccionismo porque mi postura sobre ese tema es compleja. Trump es muchas otras cosas además de proteccionismo. Es el que quiere proteger a las pequeñas y medianas empresas de las garras de los socialistas y las grandes corporaciones que van con los demócratas y el Deep State. Sabe muy bien quiénes son sus votantes.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

Pues no, ser liberal es hacer lo que te convenga en cada momento sin atarte a ningun principio moral ni ideología. ESO es precisamente ser un auténtico liberal, al fin y al cabo solo son negocios no es nada personal.


----------



## Don Potettes (2 Jul 2019)

No te entiendo. Pues claro que cojo y desecho lo que me gusta del liberalismo igual que tú haces lo mismo con el colectivismo.
De todas formas yo creo que tú te refieres más al anarcocapitalismo de libertad total, follar con menores y fin del ejército y fronteras. Por supuesto que todo eso me parece una aberración.
Odio a los estatistas, pero un mínimo de Estado es necesario. Sencillamente digo que me gusta el programa liberal del PP, Ciudadanos y VOX de bajar impuestos y detesto el lenguaje socialista el "L ojjj ricoohh y lohhh pobrehhh", la "justisiaaaa sosiaaaahhh" y demás zarandajas que usan los psychosocialistas para engañar a incautos.


Por cierto, me tienes intrigado con las empresas cooperativas alemanas sinónimo de lucro, perdón, sin ánimo de lucro.

Yo hace mucho tiempo descubrí que todo tiene un precio, cuando te pintan algo sin ánimo de lucro o directamente gratis, echa a correr.


Y si no es mucho pedir, amplíame esta frase, porque mi subjetividad me hace leer que piensas que el socialismo sólo es compatible con tiranía y dictadura:
"En primer lugar por que el socialismo real es imposible que se de en un estado democrático donde no se puede actuar por el interés general."


----------



## ominae (2 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> @ominae
> 
> ¿Quien es más destructivo, envilecido y desmoralizador: las mujeres o los psicópatas?
> 
> Cuando hablo de mujeres me refiero concretamente a las actuales que hay en occidente.



los psicopatas, las mujeres a su lado no son tan malas aunque muchas tengan dificultades para comprender y procesar la moral no es ni parecido. Ademas no suelen tener los sentimientos vinculados con hacer daño a la gente, sino que actuan por despecho o interes. El psicopata lo hace porque le produce placer.


----------



## ESC (2 Jul 2019)

Haya paz. Les leo y tienen más puntos en común que diferencias.

Cualquier sociedad necesita la libre competencia de empresas así como una regulación.

Debe haber un equilibrio, encasillarse en "liberal" o "socialista" se me antoja ridículo, por tanto.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Lo extraño es el caso de España, me explico.

A juzgar por el resultado electoral, pocos países veo yo con más ínfulas globalistas que España. Nos creemos que el sistema de deuda es infinito, que podemos endeudarnos hasta donde se nos antoje. Que podemos vivir del turismo y servir cañas para adquirir productos única y exclusivamente de fabricación extranjera. Nos creemos ciudadanos del mundo y por tanto consideramos que nuestros servicios sociales deben tener un alcance universal.

Pensamos que el resto de países deberían parecerse a nosotros. USA ha actuado como ariete del globalismo pero nosotros somos los alumnos aventajados.

Nos creemos que hemos superado el concepto de patria, que hemos casi trascendido y eso parece llenar de orgullo. Vanidad.

El resto del mundo no está a nuestra altura. Son idiotas.

Una cosa es que vendan "buenismo" desde la religión progresista o la religión católica y otra muy diferente que nos lo creamos y digo esto en relación al duelo establecido entre los dos modelos de ver el mundo, global o naciones.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Por cierto, empleo la primera persona del plural partiendo de la base de que se acepta el juego "democrático". Las urnas han hablado, supongo.

A ver cuando aplican la cadena de bloques al sistema electoral ya que de Indra no me fío un pelo.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Cuán extraño se ha tornado todo.

Soy consciente de que es más cómodo posicionarse entre "izquierda"/"derecha". O posicionarse entre "socialista"/"liberal" que en clave "global"/"nacional". Que resulta un quebradero de cabeza.

Si debaten en torno a ideologías puede que estén cayendo en un "divide y vencerás" de libro. Tienen margen de debate hasta que se mueran.

Tratar de resolver algo tangible como puede ser la regulación del comercio mundial ya es más complicado, ¿verdad?.

¿Para qué meterse en esos berenjenales?.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> El psicopata lo hace porque le produce placer.



Confundes psicópata con perverso narcisista.

Un psicópata no obtiene placer en el sufrimiento ajeno, simplemente le es indiferente, a no ser que tenga alguna otra taradura añadida a la psicopatía.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (2 Jul 2019)

Dos siglos y pico después y todavía debatiendo entre socialismo y liberalismo. La judiada se descojona de vosotros, goyim.

Enviado desde mi XT1021 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ominae (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Confundes psicópata con perverso narcisista.
> 
> Un psicópata no obtiene placer en el sufrimiento ajeno, simplemente le es indiferente, a no ser que tenga alguna otra taradura añadida a la psicopatía.



Eso ya sabemos que no es asi, tienen los sentimientos asociados a cosas que a otras personas nos producen rechazo, yo esto lo vivi de primera mano y es la razon por la que disfrutan por ejemplo violando o asesinando a la gente. Si no les produjese placer alguno solo lo harian por interes.

Igual que por ejemplo vosotros en el foro, vuestro placer es el engaño y la confusión, por eso debatís de ese modo, os poneis a hablar de otras cosas, haceis preguntas sofistas etc... etc... es evidente que esto no lo haceis por ningun debate ni por alcanzar la verdad o la mentira de las cosas, sino como simples trucos para alcanzar la verdadera razón por la que muchos participais aqui.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

Mira, que te den por el culo, puto loco.


----------



## ominae (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Mira, que te den por el culo, puto loco.



Es muy sencillo, mira tu te das de alta en el foro el 23 de junio de 2019, *es imposible que entiendas un debate tan raro como este de los psicopatas y la izquierda* ya que practicamente este es el unico sitio en el se esta llevando acabo de todo internet, idioma ingles incluido. Es sencillamente imposible que en unos dias comprendas todo cuando la mayoria de la población ni siquiera sabe que es un psicopata, pero tu *desde el primer dia que se abre este hilo estas ahi participando con criticas que demuestran que comprendes perfectamente la teoria*, y esto es porque la llevas leyendo años aqui.

Si, me diras que llevas mucho tiempo leyendo y te has registrado ahora etc.. etc... es mentira como tu bien sabes. Lo que estais haciendo algunas personas es crear nicks derechistas y poneros a insultar a negros, moros, mujeres etc.. de forma gratuita para ganaros la confianza de la gente y luego comenzando la labor de engaño una vez que se ha ganado esa confianza.

Es como digo lo mismo que hacen los psicopatas integrados en peñas, grupos de amigos, grupos de deportistas etc... y simplemente reflejais ese mismo comportamiento aqui.

Por eso digo que las personas como vosotros reflejais un enorme problema que esta latente en nuestra sociedad y que españa tiene un evidente problema con los psicopatas integrados, pues esta forma de actuar no es ni medio normal.

No es normal que un tio entre a un foro no para aprender, intercambiar opiniones o hablar con la gente sino para joder a las personas con las que habla, eso a lo mejor le pasa a una persona alguna vez puntual en su vida o en determinadas ocasiones, pero estamos ya hablando de un comportamiento que dura años.

De hecho el desarrollo del hilo es, una vez mas, una pseudo confirmación de la teoria, porque siempre es igual.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

Quizá es que ya he sido antes usuario del foro y he debatido otras veces contigo? No se te ocurre que exista esa posibilidad y que no haya ninguna maldad en ello?


----------



## ESC (2 Jul 2019)

No sean viscerales. analicen el asunto con frialdad, por favor.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Hay ciertos individuos, ya sean narcisistas o considerados como "psicópatas" por parte del gremio de psicólogos, que obtienen ventajas de la crispación, la división.

Hay chantaje emocional, se puede degradar a las personas del entorno proyectando una imagen pobre de ellos mismos con el objetivo de sobresalir por encima de ellos, e incluso erigirse como salvador.

Manipular es muy fácil. Está chupado.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Si la izquierda se entiende como emotiva, obviamente ciertas personalidades van a ir como moscas a la mierda.


----------



## autsaider (2 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> los psicopatas, las mujeres a su lado no son tan malas aunque muchas tengan dificultades para comprender y procesar la moral no es ni parecido. Ademas no suelen tener los sentimientos vinculados con hacer daño a la gente, sino que actuan por despecho o interes. El psicopata lo hace porque le produce placer.



En el seminario de David X (lo podrás pillar por internet) empieza explicando algo que el 99% de los hombres no pueden o no quieren ver: las mujeres son seres maliciosos. Te cuenta que si tú pudieras hacerte invisible y escuchar a las mujeres cuando hablan de nosotros te quedarías horrorizado y necesitarías tiempo para procesar lo que estás oyendo porque es horrible.

Una mujer es algo así como un psicópata solo que mucho más tonta todavía. El psicópata algo de cerebro tiene. La mujer no.

Por ponerte un ejemplo concreto: me contaron que en la coca cola de cartagena, la charo de recursos humanos contrató a un moro. Pues el moro duró hasta el día en que los jefes se dieron cuenta. Ese día lo echaron. Si llega a ser por ella el moro se jubila allí.


----------



## arriondas (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Confundes psicópata con perverso narcisista.
> 
> Un psicópata no obtiene placer en el sufrimiento ajeno, simplemente le es indiferente, a no ser que tenga alguna otra taradura añadida a la psicopatía.



Algunos confunden psicópata con sádico... Por otro lado, no estoy muy de acuerdo con el término psicópata. Es más más bien un cajón de sastre donde se meten todo tipo de comportamientos antisociales y personas diferentes entre si. Es algo más retórico que científico, y como concepto es algo bastante peligroso. Los llamados psicópatas son gente normal, como tú y como yo, aunque duela reconocerlo. Y eso es lo más inquietante...


----------



## ominae (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Quizá es que ya he sido antes usuario del foro y he debatido otras veces contigo? No se te ocurre que exista esa posibilidad y que no haya ninguna maldad en ello?



Es precisamente lo que te estoy diciendo que ha ocurrido, que estáis engañando a la gente haciendo eso continuamente en vez identificaros con el mismo nombre.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Es precisamente lo que te estoy diciendo que ha ocurrido, que estáis engañando a la gente haciendo eso continuamente en vez identificaros con el mismo nombre.



Pues NO, yo solo respondo con este usuario y no estoy mareando ni intento hacerlo. Si la cuenta que utilizaba en el pasado ya no la uso, sus razones habra para que así sea y no vienen a cuento.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Pues NO, yo solo respondo con este usuario y no estoy mareando ni intento hacerlo. Si la cuenta que utilizaba en el pasado ya no la uso, sus razones habra para que así sea y no vienen a cuento.



Pues lo que te está diciendo. Cambias la cuenta por algun motivo de engaño, porque la gente normal usa la misma cuenta siempre para que se identifique.

Siempre busqueda de engaño, de mentira, de lio...


----------



## ominae (2 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Si la izquierda se entiende como emotiva, obviamente ciertas personalidades van a ir como moscas a la mierda.



Asi es, todo lo que hacen es asi y se sienten comodos. Por ejemplo para el "clima climatico" te colocan a una niña para que te de pena rebatirla, el otro dia con madrid central se ponen a hablar de "la salud" (quien va a ser tan malo de querer ir contra la salud?).

Todos sus argumentos salen de una fabricación emocional, *procesan lo que van a decir o a hacer no para que sea verdadero sino para que sea emocionalmente sugerente* y cuando les escuchas te quedas sin palabras porque aunque sabes que es mentira lo que dicen no puedes rebatirlo de forma fácil porque esta creado precisamente para dificultar esto.

Cuando dices algo sobre Madrid central entonces lo primero que te vuelven a decir es la enorme importancia de "la salud" y así hasta el infinito.

Igual con el feminismo, el obrerismo etc... esta todo construido igual. Y esto llama la atención como dices de las personas que en su vida real usan esos trucos de forma autodidacta. Porque a diferencia de la persona buena, que tarda mucho en captar estas maldades, *el psicopata se da cuenta ya desde pequeñito de estas formas de actuar,* ya que los sentimientos les producen mucha curiosidad al tenerlos ellos muy debilitados por la estructura de su cerebro.

Por eso acuden a estas ideologias de forma autonoma en todas las partes del mundo, porque funcionan igual que ellos.


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Jul 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> ¿Y quién te impide a ti crear una fábrica de zapatos y contratar exclusivamente a españoles y tener proveedores exclusivamente españoles?
> 
> Los rojos luego sois los primeros que con vuestro iPhone compráis por Amazon y no tocáis una tienda especializada regentada por españoles ni por casualidad porque son unos "careros", vosotros al Alcampo como Pablo Iglesias. No dais una propina en hostelería ni aunque os maten (pero el empresario hostelero es un explotador) y buscáis por tripadvisor o booking los establecimientos más baratos pero os quejáis que no venga turismo de calidad.
> 
> ...



Se llama economia de escala: la gran empresa puede producir a unos costes mucho menores desplazando la produccion a paises con mano de obra mas barata

Incluso puede vender a perdidas para sacar a la competencia del mercado

Pues que el buen zapatero y produzca artesanal y de calidad, diran algunos

Pues no，porque el producto premium se asocia a imagen de marca y eso se compra invirtiendo mucha pasta en lo que los horteras llaman marketing pero Bernays definio como propaganda

Zapatos Paco no puede competir con HM o Primark en un segmento ni con LV en el otro

Zapatos Paco se jode

A no ser que el gobierno de Pacolandia aplique medidas proteccionista, como las del finado Paco, generalisimo y caudillo.

Pero oh! que pasa? que a esas medidas algunos las catalogan de izquierdistas

Y si son izquierdistas, son psicopatas, asi que no pueden ser buenas.

No nos queda mas remedio que acusar a Paco de mediocre paleto paguitero si no queremos ser personas cuerdas y someter a nuestros puros neurocortex frontales a sevicias e ideas perniciosas.


----------



## ESC (2 Jul 2019)

Quizás el problema es que están ustedes demasiado cómodos en la división ideológica izquierda/derecha llegando incluso a posicionarse.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ominae, cuando exponga su teoría debería centrarse en el duelo emoción versus razón o lógica, que es comprensible por todo el mundo. Para luego trasladar dichos aspectos humanos a la dicotomía izquierda/derecha.

Si lo hace al revés, etiquetando al personal solamente va a conseguir que se sientan atacados. Encasillados injustamente.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Incluso la emoción y la empatía corresponden a cierta lógica.

Toda sociedad necesita competir y cooperar. De ahí surgen los perfiles con tendencia empática o psicopática.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Vuelvo a lo mismo. Aquí cada loco con su tema:

Ya que estamos a caballo entre el modelo de naciones y el modelo global no hay un orden claro. Un orden legible, por tanto nos adentramos de lleno en un período con tendencia psicopática colectiva.

Como siempre le digo, felicidades por este hilo, sin sarcasmo. Lo especifico porque no puede verme la cara.

Ahora que lo pienso lo ha abierto cesard, bueno. Pues a los dos. Gracias.


----------



## autsaider (2 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Por ejemplo para el "clima climatico" te colocan a una niña para que te de pena rebatirla



¿Qué coño es el "clima climático" y qué coño vas a rebatir tú? Imagino que te refieres al calentamiento global.

Los estudios sobre el cambio climático empezaron hace siglos. Cuando empezó la revolución industrial y las ciudades quedaron cubiertas de humo ya hubo científicos, autoridades y simples ciudadanos que se plantearon a donde llevaría aquello.

Joseph Black descubrió el CO2 Joseph Black - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Fourier especuló sobre el cambio climático a principios del XIX. Pero no pudo concretar ningún experimento lo bastante fiable para probarlo. "Remarques générales sur les températures du globe terrestre et des espaces planétaires".

Tyndall lo logró en 1854 "On the Absorption and Radiation of Heat by Gases and Vapors" demostrando de forma empírica lo que hasta entonces eran solo conjeturas de Fourier: la tierra recibe calor en forma de luz solar y emite calor en forma de luz infrarroja, pero ciertos gases atmosféricos impiden que la tierra pueda liberar el calor con lo cual la temperatura del planeta aumenta.

Arrhenius zanjó el asunto en 1896 "On the Influence of Carbonic Acid in the Air upon the Temperature on the Ground".

Algunas aclaraciones:
1º La ciencia no es una democracia. A la ciencia no le importa si te gusta o si no te gusta la realidad. La ciencia va de que las cosas o son ciertas o no lo son.
2º La ciencia tiene sus canales y somete a escrutinio y debate sus estudios y sus hipótesis de trabajo hasta llegar a conclusiones que son inobjetables.
3º Y de eso es de lo que trata la ciencia. De llegar a conclusiones que no son discutibles porque son verdades establecidas. Por ejemplo yo no puedo ponerme a discutir el teórema de pitágoras. El teórema de pitágoras ya se discutió en su momento todo lo que se tenía que discutir hasta que finalmente se convirtió en una verdad establecida.
4º Negar las verdades establecidas es contrario a la inteligencia y además es contrario a la ciencia porque la ciencia consiste en establecer verdades indiscutibles para pasar página y poder resolver otros asuntos.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> 3º Y de eso es de lo que trata la ciencia. De llegar a conclusiones que no son discutibles porque son verdades establecidas. Por ejemplo yo no puedo ponerme a discutir el teórema de pitágoras. El teórema de pitágoras ya se discutió en su momento todo lo que se tenía que discutir hasta que finalmente se convirtió en una verdad establecida.
> 4º Negar las verdades establecidas es contrario a la inteligencia y además es contrario a la ciencia porque la ciencia consiste en establecer verdades indiscutibles para pasar página y poder resolver otros asuntos.



¿Pero que mierdas es esto? Tu no sabes lo que es la ciencia. Nueva evidencia pone en cuestión viejas teorias constantemente.


----------



## autsaider (2 Jul 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Pero que mierdas es esto? Tu no sabes lo que es la ciencia. Nueva evidencia pone en cuestión viejas teorias constantemente.



Eres idiota perdido.

En ciencia la palabra "teoría" significa "verdad establecida".

En tu idioma de paleto subnormal profunda la palabra "teoría" significa "opinión".

Deberías tirarte de cabeza desde un quinto piso. Eres una basura y un desgraciado.

Y ahora al ignore hijo de perra.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> Eres idiota perdido.
> 
> En ciencia la palabra "teoría" significa "verdad establecida".
> 
> ...



Puto gilipollas sin argumentos.   

Una *teoría* (del griego θεωρία _theōría_) es un sistema lógico-deductivo constituido por un conjunto de hipótesis comprobadas, un campo de aplicación (de lo que trata la teoría, el conjunto de cosas que explica) y algunas reglas que permitan extraer consecuencias de las hipótesis.

Éter (física) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Teoría miasmática de la enfermedad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Modelo atómico de Thomson - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Neptunismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Teoría del flogisto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Galvanismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Hala, a llorar, puto ignorante que va de listo.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Pues lo que te está diciendo. Cambias la cuenta por algun motivo de engaño, porque la gente normal usa la misma cuenta siempre para que se identifique.
> 
> Siempre busqueda de engaño, de mentira, de lio...



Desde luego mira que eres TONTO.







Pero el hecho de que seas tan súmamente TONTO, no invalida ninguno de tus argumentos, que se exponen por sí sólos como el mensaje fanático e integrista que son sin tener en cuenta quien lo diga.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Desde luego mira que eres TONTO.
> Ver archivo adjunto 123700



A ver, que es de cajon:

-Soy el mismo nick, se puede ver. Soy el mismo forero, con el mismo avatar. No cambio nada! Para que se vea que soy yo. Dejo las mismas consonantes, todo igual.

-Simplemente es por si alguien de fuera le paso un hilo no se vea de forma tan directa mi nick. Cambio LO MINIMO para que todos los foreros sepan que soy yo

No voy para engañar, ni para mentir, como tu. Que eres un "forero nuevo".

Y lo peor de todo es que es de cajon. Es lo que dice Ominae, no entendeis la relacion entre las 2 cosas porque NO TENEIS MORAL. Es decir, tu te haces un nick nuevo para ENGAÑAR. 

Y no te das cuenta que yo lo hago PARA NO ENGAÑAR. Y lo pones como argumento, porque en tu cabeza eres incapaz de procesar un tema moral, que crees que es lo mismo "cambio de nombre en el nick"

A esto es lo que nos estamos refiriendo


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

Es que a diferencia de ti yo no pienso que lo hayas hecho para engañar, tu en cambio sí que lo crees porque eres in puto integrista esclavo de un puto libro monoteista y quemarias en la hoguera a todo el que este fuera de tu rebaño, como ya hicistes tantas veces en su tiempo.

Al lado de un protestante como tu un católico es un ÁNGEL.


----------



## cuatroC (2 Jul 2019)

Sí, pero sus trucos y campañas provienen precisamente de EE.UU., y cada vez más. De la izquierda de EE.UU., naturalmente, que en su manipulación de la realidad alcanzan al mundo entero. Tanto el arcoiris, el femitarrismo, el engaño del cambio climático, el veganismo, y unas cuantas más. Simplemente agitprop sensiblero para tomar el poder. La propaganda es increiblemente constante.
En EE.UU., además, cada vez menos adolescentes trabajan.
https://www.pewresearch.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/FT_19.06.20_TeenSummerJobs_1.png


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> Es que a diferencia de ti yo no pienso que lo hayas hecho para engañar, tu en cambio sí que lo crees porque eres in puto integrista esclavo de un puto libro monoteista y quemarias en la hoguera a todo el que este fuera de tu rebaño, como ya hicistes tantas veces en su tiempo.
> 
> Al lado de un protestante como tu un católico es un ÁNGEL.



Y ahora desvias, insutlas y odias. 

1º.-Como no tienes moral ni capacidad de tenerla, realmente has puesto el ejemplo de mi nick, realmente creyendote que me estabas owneando. Y lo has puesto porque tu cerebro no es capaz de procesar la moral, entonces simplemente pones "cambio de nick ; hace lo mismo, es hipocrita". Sin darte cuenta que los que procesamos la moral vemos la diferencia

2º.-Luego haces algo que está en las listas. Cambias de temas y sueltas cosas sin relacion y sin sentido, odiando al oponente.

Este hilo es el ejemplo de lo que se dice en el mensaje inicial, y tú eres de esas personas con la corteza prefrontal o dañada o distinta geneticamente al resto de personas normales


----------



## cuatroC (2 Jul 2019)

No, no son liberales, ese nombre es otro engaño. Dentro de ellos hay mucha gente, pero en este momento prima en ellos (me refiero al partido demócrata) una posición entre el socialismo a la europea y el ardor revolucionario más destructivo. Coaligado además con el islam radical. Lo estamos viendo en los debates entre candidatos a enfrentarse a Trump el año que viene: Todos pretenden crear una sanidad pública universal que además cubra a los inmigrantes ilegales, (con el dinero de otros, claro). Pero es que además algunos de ellos pretenden eliminar la sanidad privada. Prohibirla. El odio a la prosperidad y la libertad en EE.UU. es algo enorme, y no, no tiene nada de liberal, aunque se designen por ese nombre. (liberal, democrático, caritativo, etc). 
Y además tú lo sabes perfectamente.


----------



## Nzoc (2 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Eso se debe a que asocia "izquierda" a empatía o amor. Solidaridad.
> 
> La izquierda vive de tratar de limar conflictos por tanto. Llegando incluso a necesitarlos, crearlos o fomentarlos.
> 
> ...



Exacto

La dicotomía del siglo XXI es Patriotismo Vs Globalismo.

Que se jodan las viejas ideas y los débiles mentales que las defienden, el mundo (oscuro) moderno no tiene nada que ver con lo que había en Europa a principios del siglo XX...

Es hora de defender el legado de los ancestros y desechar todo lo que no sirve (progresismos varios).


----------



## individualina (2 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> En el seminario de David X (lo podrás pillar por internet) empieza explicando algo que el 99% de las personas no pueden o no quieren ver: algunas mujeres son seres maliciosos, igual que algunos hombres. Te cuenta que si tú pudieras hacerte invisible y escuchar a esos individsuos cuando hablan de individuos del sexo contrario te quedarías horrorizado y necesitarías tiempo para procesar lo que estás oyendo porque es horrible.



Te lo corrijo porque lo que habías escrito es una burrada.
Pero la siguiente 'deducción' tuya es un pedazo de prejuicio:


Tico dijo:


> Una mujer es algo así como un psicópata solo que mucho más tonta todavía. El psicópata algo de cerebro tiene. La mujer no.



Libérate del censor que llevas dentro. 

Que yo sepa hay psicópatas de ambos sexos.


----------



## ESC (2 Jul 2019)

Nzoc dijo:


> Exacto
> 
> La dicotomía del siglo XXI es Patriotismo Vs Globalismo.
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que la batalla cultural se puede ganar, sin embargo el globalismo cuenta con dos hechos para los que hay difícil solución:

1º- Los estados están interconectados a través de su sistema de deuda, común en todos ellos. Como desees implementar cualquier patrón económico alternativo nos declaran la guerra y nos invaden. Hay un mercado global.

2º- Armamento nuclear.

------------------------------------------------------------------

En toda esta historia, alucino con China.

Cómo son capaces de preservar sus principios, quizás se debe a sus principios filosóficos precisamente. Pero no creo que sean capaces de mantener la dualidad por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Lo cierto es que la batalla cultural se puede ganar, sin embargo el globalismo cuenta con dos hechos para los que hay difícil solución:
> 
> 1º- Los estados están interconectados a través de su sistema de deuda, común en todos ellos. Como desees implementar cualquier patrón económico alternativo nos declaran la guerra y nos invaden.
> 
> 2º- Armamento nuclear.



El globalismo no es necesario, con los adelantos tecnológicos actuales cualquier país desarrollado pordría vivir perfectamente en autarquía. quizá no cambiaríamos de movil cada año ni tendríamos cochazos, pero no es necesario ni mucho menos competir con china.

Ojo no estoy defendiendo hacer algo así, sólo digo que eso de que el globalismo "no tiene vuelta atrás" es un camelo de las multinacionales en defensa de su propio interés.

El planeta es un sistema cerrado que no comercia con nadie y funciona "perfectamente". Pues un pais con recursos puede hacer exactamente lo mismo siempre que se arme como Korea del Norte, si no no hay tu tía.


----------



## ominae (2 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Y ahora desvias, insutlas y odias.
> 
> 1º.-Como no tienes moral ni capacidad de tenerla, realmente has puesto el ejemplo de mi nick, realmente creyendote que me estabas owneando. Y lo has puesto porque tu cerebro no es capaz de procesar la moral, entonces simplemente pones "cambio de nick ; hace lo mismo, es hipocrita". Sin darte cuenta que los que procesamos la moral vemos la diferencia
> 
> ...



Es siempre igual y siempre hacen lo mismo.

Por ejemplo también tienen problemas para diferenciar los accidentes de coches de los asesinatos, porque el resultado es que hay un muerto. Al analizar las situaciones mediante el significado de las palabras se producen este tipo de aberraciones.

Lo que dices del nick es exactamente así, para ellos es lo mismo , da igual que se lo expliques 29 veces no lo entienden porque la parte que procesa esa información en el cerebro está dañada.

Como ves después de haber sido pillado mintiendo lends exactamente igual, sigue escribiendo como si nada, no es algo que le preocupe lo más mínimo ni que pare el tenga ninguna importancia.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Es muy sencillo, mira tu te das de alta en el foro el 23 de junio de 2019, *es imposible que entiendas un debate tan raro como este de los psicopatas y la izquierda* ya que practicamente este es el unico sitio en el se esta llevando acabo de todo internet, idioma ingles incluido. Es sencillamente imposible que en unos dias comprendas todo cuando la mayoria de la población ni siquiera sabe que es un psicopata, pero tu *desde el primer dia que se abre este hilo estas ahi participando con criticas que demuestran que comprendes perfectamente la teoria*, y esto es porque la llevas leyendo años aqui.
> 
> Si, me diras que llevas mucho tiempo leyendo y te has registrado ahora etc.. etc... es mentira como tu bien sabes. Lo que estais haciendo algunas personas es crear nicks derechistas y poneros a insultar a negros, moros, mujeres etc.. de forma gratuita para ganaros la confianza de la gente y luego comenzando la labor de engaño una vez que se ha ganado esa confianza.
> 
> ...



Ese es un hecho fascinante. Yo no veo a gente de derechas entrando en foros izquierdistas para trolear e insultar, pero lo contrario es sumamente común. ¿Que lleva a gente a pasarse AÑOS en foros contrarios a su ideologia con la labor de malmeter, insultar, manipular y engañar? No es un comportamiento lógico ni práctico, seria sintoma de una psicopatia.


----------



## Navarrra (2 Jul 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Ese es un hecho fascinante. Yo no veo a gente de derechas entrando en foros izquierdistas para trolear e insultar, pero lo contrario es sumamente común. ¿Que lleva a gente a pasarse AÑOS en foros contrarios a su ideologia con la labor de malmeter, insultar, manipular y engañar? No es un comportamiento lógico ni práctico, seria sintoma de una psicopatia.



En resumen: que llevar la contraria a tarados que se están comiendo las pollas mutuamente es psicopatía.

Conclusión: psicópata es aquel que no nos da la razón.


----------



## ESC (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> El globalismo no es necesario, con los adelantos tecnológicos actuales cualquier país desarrollado pordría vivir perfectamente en autarquía. quizá no cambiaríamos de movil cada año ni tendríamos cochazos, pero no es necesario ni mucho menos competir con china.
> 
> Ojo no estoy defendiendo hacer algo así, sólo digo que eso de que el globalismo "no tiene vuelta atrás" es un camelo de las multinacionales en defensa de su propio interés.
> 
> El planeta es un sistema cerrado que no comercia con nadie y funciona "perfectamente". Pues un pais con recursos puede hacer exactamente lo mismo. Siempre que se arme como Korea del Norte, si no no hay tu tía.



Nos estamos cargando el hilo si seguimos por este camino. Pero bueno...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Como decía, tratar de resolver el conflicto entre patria/globalismo es harto complejo. Se ha hecho un trabajo formidable por establecer paralelismos estructurales entre los países.

Primero se alinean, es un proceso a través de las generaciones.

Tanta capacidad de prognosis no tengo como para vislumbrar el futuro:

- En un escenario de guerra puede que el globalismo salga fortalecido al culpabilizar a los nacionalismos. Ya lo hemos visto.

- La guerra comercial se prolonga en el tiempo, Surge un bloque China/Rusia con inversiones en África y lideran el mundo. Con el paso del tiempo estrechan lazos y una vez más el globalismo sale fortalecido.

Todas las conjeturas que me planteo son un Win-win-win para el globalismo.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_"Con los adelantos tecnológicos actuales cualquier país desarrollado pordría vivir perfectamente en autarquía."_

Se necesitan materias primas.

También tengo la autarquía, autonomía e incluso la ataraxia como ideal. Qué puedo decir.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los propios estados pueden hacer Trueque de materias primas. Sería como regresar al antiguo modelo de naciones.

Lo prefiero.

Joder, un estado mundial de tornarse totalitario puede ser el mayor monstruo de la historia de la humanidad.

En esas estamos.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hablando de todo un poco, toca remar.


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jul 2019)

Aquel que va en contra del sentido común y además, nunca predica con el ejemplo.


----------



## Nzoc (2 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Lo cierto es que la batalla cultural se puede ganar, sin embargo el globalismo cuenta con dos hechos para los que hay difícil solución:
> 
> 1º- Los estados están interconectados a través de su sistema de deuda, común en todos ellos. Como desees implementar cualquier patrón económico alternativo nos declaran la guerra y nos invaden. Hay un mercado global.
> 
> ...



Ya se encontró la forma de romper la cadena de la deuda destruye-naciones hará unos 80 años, aunque ya todos sabemos lo que pasó: IIGM; sin embargo sabemos que poder se PUEDE, pero debe ser algo a escala mas global y al unisonó, si una sola nación intenta ir por libre está jodida, hay que aprender del pasado... crear un mercado cerrado entre Naciones que puedan sustentarse entre si, volviéndose impermeable a la banca mundial, esa es la vía...

Estos bloques son la solución también al problema de las bombas atómicas; las "elites" ya no pueden apuntar con el dedo a un objetivo y borrarlo del mapa como hicieron con Japón; hay que ponerles palos en la rueda: un Bloque Cerrado de varios países armados nuclearmente y separados continentalmente, ideología Patriótica imperante; que si aprietan el botón rojo se vean presionados a joder a la mitad del planeta tierra para no salir trasquilados, a ver como mantienen la careta de la democracia y libertad con eso... hay que ANULARLES EL ARMAMENTO NUCLEAR CON PRESIÓN SOCIAL.

Por otro lado no me gustaría que la antorcha de la civilización caiga en manos de China, ese país mente-colmena está condenado al transhumanismo mas despiadado y el reemplazo de la población por mano de obra robótica, puede que me flipe mucho pero es que es lo que veo; prefiero que áfrica barra con todo a que el destino del mundo repose sobre las manos de esa "gente"

Si, seguimos con las mismas ideas de hace 100 años porque el ser humano no ha avanzado nada filosóficamente, solo materialmente... es hora de DESECHAR...

Estos son los principales problemas actuales:

ºAdvenimiento de la Robótica.
ºInvasión y destrucción de las culturas y naciones Eurodescendientes (futuras guerras étnicas).
ºVacío existencial/filosófico provocado por el mal hacer de las ideas cientifistas-materialistas.

La triada del mal; sobre este panorama es que hay que construir las nuevas cosmovisiones.

Dejo la conversación aquí que le desvirtuamos el hilo al Ominae.


----------



## ESC (2 Jul 2019)

Tarada dijo:


> En resumen: que llevar la contraria a tarados que se están comiendo las pollas mutuamente es psicopatía.
> 
> Conclusión: psicópata es aquel que no nos da la razón.



No se queme.

Ominae y Cesard emplean la fe.

Son capaces de desarrollar pensamiento lógico, pero llegado cierto punto también dan el paso y consolidan ciertas convenciones.

La fe como metodología de conocimiento, o incluso como esperanza. Llegado cierto punto es casi una necesidad.

Si reflexiona con profundidad y se mira al espejo se dará cuenta de que es muy complicado mantener una constante mentalidad abierta en el acercamiento que hacemos a la comprensión del mundo. Yo mismo necesito un soporte.

Lo curioso del caso, es que a pesar de ser agnóstico, comparto muchos de los principios cristianos.

------------------------------------------------------

Eso me convierte en una persona incómoda. Incluso para mi mismo.

Disculpen por irme de varas. No puedo evitarlo.

------------------------------------------------------

No se quemen y no se insulten. Por favor.


----------



## cuatroC (2 Jul 2019)

Claro, la cosa termina en un maraña de socialistas hablando de socialismo, tratando de instigar al odio contra los ¿judíos, burgueses, n?, justamente en un hilo hecho para saber si estamos de acuerdo en que son unos psicópatas que sienten placer haciendo daño a otros


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (2 Jul 2019)

Para mí este tipo de foreros de izquierdas sectarios, manipuladores, faltones, provocadores, que no argumentan nunca nada, y llevan insultando en el foro desde hace años como única afición... tiene una explicación más lógica que no pasaría necesariamente para ser considerados psicópatas y es que en la vida real son cobardes llenos de frustración que vienen al foro a desahogarse porque no son aptos para tener carácter en la vida real y ocupan el estrato social más bajo.


----------



## Nzoc (2 Jul 2019)

Si, hay individuos que solo vienen a este mundo a provocar el caos allí donde pasan, las antiguas religiones les llamaban "demonios" y se infiltran en donde haga falta con tal de provocar destrucción social, son la anti-civilización.

Lo cierto es que esta gente encuentra el nicho perfecto para su accionar en los grupos de izquierda porque son los mas tendentes a arrejuntar sectores poblacionales caóticos: el 90% de sus miembros tienen problemas mentales varios así que los psicópatas están como pez en el agua manipulándolos a su gusto.

Yo soy jóven pero recuerdo que de niño ya se veia por los medios mainstream campañas contra el globalismo... extrañamente todos esos sloganes han sido reemplazados por el maricacomunismofollanegroide actual.


----------



## cuatroC (2 Jul 2019)

Por eso justamente en el post que citas hablo de la izquierda, no del partido demócrata, pero también es ingenuo pensar que sin una organización de toma de poder, que depende de convencer a mayorías, existiría nada parecido a lo que con razón denuncias. El partido demócrata, que es quien ha presentado a las musulmanas o a la idiota comunista (no se presentan por el partido islamista comunista antiyanqui), reúne a toda esa propaganda constante y la orienta al poder (manejo de la ley, los impuestos, las armas y el. 
presupuesto)


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Jul 2019)

Al final se esta quedando un hilo interesante


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Jul 2019)

No se de que Dios estas hablando, desde luego no del catolico.

Dios aterra al psicopata no por reprimir sino por ofrecer perdon. Darnos la capacidad del arrepentimiento sincero y la absolucion de los pecados. 

No tiene nada que ver con el dios judio, el dios de Freud, el psicopata supremo, incapaz de perdon o amor.

Muchos judios se declaran ateos, Freud uno de ellos, aunque sigan adorando a ese constructo, a esa emanacion imperfecta canalizada a traves de sacrificios. Esta bestia idiota es a la que adoran psicopatas de toda laya.

No como juez implacable, sino como garante del libre albedrio es por lo que el psicopata teme a Dios. 

El determinismo es anticristiano, el psicopata, en una sociedad catolica no tiene razon de ser, se le juzgaria como a otro. Dios, el de verdad digo, niega al psicopata.

No es extranno pues que el mismo concepto de psicopatia fuera alumbrado por judios y protestantes.


----------



## Al-paquia (2 Jul 2019)

Tico dijo:


> En el seminario de David X (lo podrás pillar por internet) empieza explicando algo que el 99% de los hombres no pueden o no quieren ver: las mujeres son seres maliciosos. Te cuenta que si tú pudieras hacerte invisible y escuchar a las mujeres cuando hablan de nosotros te quedarías horrorizado y necesitarías tiempo para procesar lo que estás oyendo porque es horrible.
> 
> Una mujer es algo así como un psicópata solo que mucho más tonta todavía. El psicópata algo de cerebro tiene. La mujer no.
> 
> Por ponerte un ejemplo concreto: me contaron que en la coca cola de cartagena, la charo de recursos humanos contrató a un moro. Pues el moro duró hasta el día en que los jefes se dieron cuenta. Ese día lo echaron. Si llega a ser por ella el moro se jubila allí.



Lo de las mujeres


----------



## qbit (2 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> mirar el arco parlamentario (izquierda-derecha), ni siquiera las derechas luchan por preservar la identidad de nuestras naciones, ni del pueblo europeo como nueva identidad supranacional, no hay propaganda para crear un patriotismo europeo sino propaganda porque aceptemos la multiculturalidad, la disolución y desaparición de nuestra cultura e identidad



Porque no son de derechas, imbécil. La ideología del régimen es una, y la propaganda os dice que tenéis diversidad izquierda-derecha para que os creáis que podéis elegir con el voto pero es mentira pues son todos de izquierda. Lo estáis viendo con vuestros ojos y todavía decís que por ser la élite tienen que ser de derechas, porque tenéis incrustado en vuestros estúpidos cerebros que élite = derecha y pueblo = izquierda, cuando la realidad es que régimen mundialista = ricos = izquierda = explotar al resto de la población como hacía en la URSS la nomenklatura.


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Jul 2019)

No puedes comparar al Dios verdadero con el demiurgo judío. Ni tienes que comulgar con las ruedas de molino de Freud solamente porque te hayan adoctrinado en ellas.

Por supuesto tienes que citar a otro protestante y sus falsas comparaciones en las que Dios, el de verdad repito, es representado como baal o Moloch. Esos dioses en nada se parecen al autentico Dios.


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jul 2019)

El sentido común para un país con tanta deuda y tanto paro es no aceptar más inmigrantes ilegales y encima darles 670€ al mes, no montar chiringuitos feministas en los que no se ayuda a nadie excepto a los bolsillos de algunos... Lo que viene a ser solucionar problemas y no crear más.

Y debemos distinguir entre ignorantes que no han tenido acceso a una educación -porque no han querido- y votan al PSOE, con aquellos que sabiendo todo lo que saben, siguen votándoles.


----------



## Don Meliton (2 Jul 2019)

Hay que ser un poco consciente, a ti, como a mi, como a cualquiera, se nos ha adoctrinado a creer en las patochadas de Freud como verdades universales. Pero no resisten ningún análisis.

Freud negaba al Dios católico, porque le molestaba, echaba por tierra todo su andamiaje pseudointelectual.

De clave gnóstica, poca, hablo desde la ortodoxia de la Iglesia, eso si, dentro de mi particular opinión. No soy gnóstico, pues creo que el Dios de los testamentos es bondad infinita, Padre Omnipotente, Uno pero Trino y Creador del Cielo y de la Tierra, creo en el Hijo y en el Espiritu Santo, en el PERDON DE LOS PECADOS y en la vida eterna.

Y leyendo los testamentos sabemos que ese no es el dios aprisionado por la secta judía. Puedes verlo tu mismo en Juan.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (2 Jul 2019)

El liberalismo ha creado un cuento de hadas, es decir, poco menos que su historia fue perfecta, no hubo ningún sufrimiento y todo es libertad, democracia y así tienen engañados a miles de millones de personas en el mundo, más de la mitad de la población mundial, esto es más cínico o hipócrita que la dictadura o un estado feudal, porque ahí ya sabes que te censuran, pero aquí te cuentan una historia para idiotas básicamente y la gente se la cree, cómo si pudiera ser posible una democracia o libertad total cuando realmente es un totalitarismo de mercado, y aparte cuando hasta en la democracia griega o las antiguas repúblicas había clasismo y una oligarquía también, China podrá gustar o no pero en eso ha sido más honesto, no ha habido sistema más cínico y falso que el liberalismo en la historia.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2019)

El comunismo no hace bueno al liberalismo.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jul 2019)

Ya salto el bobo. Manzanas traigo.


----------



## cuatroC (2 Jul 2019)

El liberalismo tiene de bueno que hay una manera de relacionarse diferente a matarse y amedrentar los unos a los otros, y esta consiste en mantener principios de respeto mutuo, los mismos principios conocidos desde siempre y que, una vez que pasan a ser los principios rectores, llevan a la mayor prosperidad, a la mayor paz y a la mayor riqueza en todos los sentidos.
El problema principal del liberalismo es el odio feroz que genera en la mente socialista psicopática, y la debilidad para defenderse del mal cuando el bien es lo habitual.
La aparición desde la nada del socialismo, en el XIX simplemente como forma organizada de odio por el odio, pruébalo.


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jul 2019)

Vale, lo que has dicho sobre la natalidad es un problema. Los socialistas lo intentan arreglar mediante más inmigración, que causa más problemas donde antes solamente teníamos uno. Esta es, pues, una solución errónea al problema.

Hay que ir a la raíz de por qué no se tienen más hijos, no poner un parche que crea más problemas. Por eso, y ojo a lo que digo, cualquier persona que vaya en contra de la lógica, el sentido común, y sobretodo, de los hechos, es un izquierdoso-progre-zurdo y cualquiera de las formas en las que podemos llamar a esta gentuza.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> A ver, que es de cajon:
> 
> -Soy el mismo nick, se puede ver. Soy el mismo forero, con el mismo avatar. No cambio nada! Para que se vea que soy yo. Dejo las mismas consonantes, todo igual.
> 
> ...




¿De verdad llegamos a estos argumentos para acusar de psicópata a otra persona?, puff qué peligro tenéis macho, estáis convirtiendo este hilo en una caza de brujas en base a una teoría generalizada. A veces queriéndo hacer el bien simplificamos hasta el reductio ad absurdum y hacemos mas mal que bien.

Hay muchos motivos por los que una persona puede hacerse otro nick y dejar al o a los anteriores sin usar. Si quieres me pongo a mí mismo como ejemplo, que tengo otro nick además de éste, y te doy mis razones.

Mira si no, lo que le pasó a EnriquePC, o el ejemplo de MrWhite, ¿es MrWhite un psicópata?, por favor un poquito de cordura que a veces los psicópatas podéis parecer vosotros los teóricos y la autoridad para decidir quién es y quién no.

Paz y buenos alimentos, no creamos un ambiente de manía persecutoria generalizado en el foro, imaginaos eso en la sociedad. Puff.

Cosas de niños pero que llevadas como adultos pueden ser peligrosas.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Y ahora desvias, insutlas y odias.
> 
> 1º.-Como no tienes moral ni capacidad de tenerla, realmente has puesto el ejemplo de mi nick, realmente creyendote que me estabas owneando. Y lo has puesto porque tu cerebro no es capaz de procesar la moral, entonces simplemente pones "cambio de nick ; hace lo mismo, es hipocrita". Sin darte cuenta que los que procesamos la moral vemos la diferencia
> 
> ...




Joder y te da thanks Ominae macho. 

Empezáis a parecer una secta. Deberíais registrar el test para detectar psicópatas, os haríais ricos.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Y ahora desvias, insutlas y odias.
> 
> 1º.-Como no tienes moral ni capacidad de tenerla, realmente has puesto el ejemplo de mi nick, realmente creyendote que me estabas owneando. Y lo has puesto porque tu cerebro no es capaz de procesar la moral, entonces simplemente pones "cambio de nick ; hace lo mismo, es hipocrita". Sin darte cuenta que los que procesamos la moral vemos la diferencia
> 
> ...



Cómo no va a insultar desgraciao, si la estás llamando psicópata. ¿No se te ha ocurrido pensar que puedes estar equivocado y que no lo sea, y que se sienta ofendida?.

En fin.


----------



## BGA (2 Jul 2019)

La "teoría" de Ominae es totalmente determinista y reduce al ser humano a un conjunto de funciones que en última instancia no dependen de otra cosa que de "su morfología cerebral". Si están de acuerdo en que el ser humano (ustedes mismos los primeros) se reducen a "eso", pues no me extraña que a pesar de tanto "disidente" como parece que habría en este foro, se acabe comulgando con el pensamiento central del NOM: no eres nada más que un consumidor.

Si quieren parar la colonización alienígena empiecen por conocer su propia tradición antes de entregarse a su invasor, que viene prometiendo lo que nunca cumplirán porque los desprecian. Si son tan fáciles de conquistar, los depreciarán aún con más motivos.

Después de todo, la mentira se abre paso más facilmente que la verdad. Resuenan más la difamaciones que los elogios y es más fácil difamar que responder a la difamación a menos que la respuesta sea otra difamación. Pero que el que difama primero, difama dos veces...


----------



## ominae (2 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Nos estamos cargando el hilo si seguimos por este camino. Pero bueno...



No es culpa suya, es la forma natural de actuar de estas personas, como se explica en la primera página. Son trucos que usan de forma habitual para engañar a la persona con la que están hablando, que llega un momento que se encuentra discutiendo sobre cosas que no tienen nada que ver con el dilema original que ha iniciado el debate.

Por eso son tan activos al responderte y escriben mensajes tan largos mientras a otros usuarios les ignoran.

Es siempre así.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Jul 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Porque no son de derechas, imbécil. La ideología del régimen es una, y la propaganda os dice que tenéis diversidad izquierda-derecha para que os creáis que podéis elegir con el voto pero es mentira pues son todos de izquierda. Lo estáis viendo con vuestros ojos y todavía decís que por ser la élite tienen que ser de derechas, porque tenéis incrustado en vuestros estúpidos cerebros que élite = derecha y pueblo = izquierda, cuando la realidad es que régimen mundialista = ricos = izquierda = explotar al resto de la población como hacía en la URSS la nomenklatura.




Estás muy confundido compañero, para empezar yo no he dicho que las élites sean de derechas, eso es algo que tú tienes prejuiciado. Asocias que todo el que hable de élites es de izquierda y se refiere solo a la derecha. Muy mal por tu parte.

Segundo, no soy de izquierdas, ni de derechas, aunque hago mías más ideas de derechas que de izquierdas, osea, si tuviese que decantarme, soy más de derechas. Fíjate tú, que hablas en plural y dices; "lo estáis viendo con vuestros ojos y todavía decís que por ser la élite tiene que ser de derechas...".

Totalmente equivocado con el fondo y con la forma, ni yo soy de izquierdas ni me refiero a la derecha cuando hablo de la élite. Eso de la derecha y la izquierda es para las masas, las élites tienen su propia ideología y religión exclusiva.


----------



## ominae (2 Jul 2019)

BGA dijo:


> La "teoría" de Ominae es totalmente determinista y reduce al ser humano a un conjunto de funciones que en última instancia no dependen de otra cosa que de "su morfología cerebral". Si están de acuerdo en que el ser humano (ustedes mismos los primeros) se reducen a "eso", pues no me extraña que a pesar de tanto "disidente" como parece que habría en este foro, se acabe comulgando con el pensamiento central del NOM: no eres nada más que un consumidor.



No hay un solo ser humano, ese es tu error. Existe un tipo de seres humanos que , literalmente, no eres capaz de imaginarte como piensan hasta que lo ves y lo comprendes. No son de tu especie o la mía.

Esta separación no es comprendida por la filosofía y la política porque es algo que apenas sabemos hace unos pocos años.

Es lo que se trata de explicar.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Jul 2019)

La izquierda, excepto unos pocos 'espabilados' que se meten a izquieristas por conveniencia y sacar sueldos y poder, que en su vida privada serían imposibles, son en un 95% gente que se da asco a si misma.

Los mas feos son de izquierdas.

Los mas tontos son de izquierdas.

Los mas vagos son de izquierdas.

Los psicopatas son de izquierdas.

Hasta los gays son mayormente de izquierdas.

La izquierda reune todo lo que Darwin debe tirar al basurero.


----------



## BGA (2 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> No hay un solo ser humano, ese es tu error. Existe un tipo de seres humanos que , literalmente, no eres capaz de imaginarte como piensan hasta que lo ves y lo comprendes. No son de tu especie o la mía.
> 
> Esta separación no es comprendida por la filosofía y la política porque es algo que apenas sabemos hace unos pocos años.
> 
> Es lo que se trata de explicar.



Ya hemos tenido esta charla. No hay uno, somos mil-millonésimos y la diferencia esencial para mí es diferente que para usted.

Le entiendo de sobra y me sorprende que el foro le de tanta cancha. Un preboste británico del XIX deja a sus psicópatas de izquierda a la altura del betún. Se le nota demasiado el sesgo y además su "teoría" es tan simple que quien la consuma o es perverso o idiota.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> No es culpa suya, es la forma natural de actuar de estas personas, como se explica en la primera página. Son trucos que usan de forma habitual para engañar a la persona con la que están hablando, que llega un momento que se encuentra discutiendo sobre cosas que no tienen nada que ver con el dilema original que ha iniciado el debate.
> 
> Por eso son tan activos al responderte y escriben mensajes tan largos mientras a otros usuarios les ignoran.
> 
> Es siempre así.




Una cosa Ominae, tú que sabes tanto de los psicópatas (en serio) no entiendo cómo has dejado pasar por alto un error tan flagrante en este hilo, al referirse a los psicópatas como personas emocionales.



qsrd dijo:


> Esta gente tendría estas caracteristicas:
> 
> -Cuando entran a un debate lo hacen con el proposito de engañar, no de entender a la otra persona, o para llegar a conclusiones. Sueltan un engaño propagandistico, y aunque se lo desmientas, no sirve de nada, ya que no tienen capacidad para analizar racionalmente, solo emocionalmente



Es todo lo contrario, un psicópata tiene mermada su capacidad de generar y sentir emociones. Otra cosa distinta es que hayan observado las emociones en otras personas y las hayan aprehendido, simulándolas, y que son muy capaces de utilizar las emociones reales de la gente para manipularles.

Pero ellos, excepto cuando están simulando emociones, no muestran emociones, son fríos y calculadores. Por eso me choca que Cesar y tú creáis estar descubriendo a un psicópata cuando la usuaria Tarada se enfada y responde con descalificaciones ante la acusación de psicopatía que sufre. Un psicópata de verdad habría actuado con más frialdad.


----------



## autsaider (2 Jul 2019)

@ominae

En el mundo del fitness es increible la cantidad de lo que en sudamerica llaman brociencia. La brociencia dice que si tomas creatina te quedas calvo, que si tomas BCAA te va a dar un ataque al corazón, que comer cada 3 horas es una locura, etc.

Como esto da miedo a los deportistas, pues los que se dedican al fitness lo han analizado una y otra vez para ver si es verdad. Y cada vez que lo hacen han encontrado que la brociencia en el mejor de los casos está basada en verdades a medias. Vamos que es mentira toda ella.

Y es una situación espantosa. La gente está echa polvo y peor con cada año que pasa, hay montones de videos en internet donde explican como nutrir tu cuerpo y ponerte en forma, y sin embargo la gente no los escucha porque creen que todo eso es tan sumamente malo que están cerrados a escuchar razones. Incluso si les dices que los bebes comen cada 3 horas les da igual porque ni escuchan.

Para mi que la brociencia es invención de psicópatas que disfrutan destrozando a la gente y manteniéndola en la mierda.


----------



## ominae (2 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Una cosa Ominae, tú que sabes tanto de los psicópatas (en serio) no entiendo cómo has dejado pasar por alto un error tan flagrante en este hilo, al referirse a los psicópatas como personas emocionales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes aprender sobre eso en los vídeos del profesor piñuel en YouTube. La emoción primigenia del psicopata es la ira y es habitual cuando no les salen los planes. No es algo que me invente yo, es su forma natural de actuar y como te digo puedes verlo en los vídeos del profesor piñuel.

Y cuando se habla de emocionalidad lo que se dice es que estás personas usan la emocionalidad para influir y captar la atención en otras personas, es, otra vez, su forma natural de actuar. Puedes verlo igual en los vídeos de piñuel para que veas que no es algo que diga yo.


----------



## esNecesario (2 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Puedes aprender sobre eso en los vídeos del profesor piñuel en YouTube. La emoción primigenia del psicopata es la ira y es habitual cuando no les salen los planes. No es algo que me invente yo, es su forma natural de actuar y como te digo puedes verlo en los vídeos del profesor piñuel.
> 
> Y cuando se habla de emocionalidad lo que se dice es que estás personas usan la emocionalidad para influir y captar la atención en otras personas, es, otra vez, su forma natural de actuar. Puedes verlo igual en los vídeos de piñuel para que veas que no es algo que diga yo.



Vale, pero hablamos de ira no de enfado por sentirse ofendido.

Una persona con ira no es capaz de insultar de forma sutil (descalificar) como lo ha hecho Tarada al responder a Cesar. La ira hace que ataquemos a la otra persona de forma mucho más directa, sin descalificaciones basadas en la razón (razón de la persona que las lanza...).


----------



## el tio orquestas (3 Jul 2019)

Es que el liberalismo también tiene su aquel. Yo lo que defiendo es la solución de los problemas mediante el menor impacto negativo sobre la población. Eso implica coger, de aquí y de allá, ideas. 

Lo que es de ser un psicópata es lo que hacen todos los de las oenegetas, muchos profesores, artistas, políticos y demás gente que viven del mal ajeno. ¿Los votantes? Son simplemente gilipollas ignorantes.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

La psiquiatría y psicología no son ciencia exacta. 1+3 no son 5 aunque el 3 sea habitual en los psicópatas. Y mucho menos en un foro.

Del mismo modo, aunque la teoría sea cierta; que hay muuuchos más psicópatas en la izquierda, no sirve para hacer un patrón general, puesto que no todos los líderes de la izquierda son psicópatas ni todos los psicópatas están en la izquierda. Un poquito de cordura, no llevemos esto al extremo.

Cesar me dirá que soy pagafantas huelebragas por defender a una forera, jeejeje. No la estoy defendiendo por ser mujer o por "pena" porque tenga el nick Tarada (ella mismo se lo ha puesto sin problemas), estoy utilizando su ejemplo para argumentar que estáis errando de forma escandalosa al intentar aplicar vuestra teoría a la práctica. Nada más.


El que niegue que hay psicópatas también en la derecha no sabe muy bien qué es un psicópata.
Les pongo un ejemplo de lo que yo CREO es una psicópata sin descubrir, la Sñra Diaz Ayuso dle PP (aunque el PP de derecha clásica ya tiene mas bien poco)



Esta mujer para mí tiene muchos rasgos y muchas probabilidades de serlo. Por supuesto no se pude diagnosticar tampoco a un psicópata solo en base a sus expresiones corporales, pero informalmente apostaría algo a que sí lo es.



















Su sonrisa es falsa, nunca la he visto sonreir de forma natural. Su mirada es fría y calculadora.

Por supuesto hay psicópatas que han aprendido a sonreir y mostrarse con "naturalidad", pero esta mujer debe ser que por lo guapilla que es no lo ha necesitado, no ha necesitado desarrollar habilidades sociales para mostrarse "natural".

Hay una película de una robot, que hace que se enamore el protagonista de ella, que vive encerrada en una casa y luego consigue salir y deja encerrado para siempre al tolai. Pues esta mujer, Diaz Ayuso me recuerda mucho a un robot, al robot de la peli. ejejeeje

Si no es psicópata es fríiiia y calculadora como pocas. Si no es psicópta al uso tiene al menos muchos rasgos psicopáticos de la personalidad. Aunque me puedo equivocar, que sirva para hacernos una idea de lo que es un psicópata. Por eso un psicópata, aunque la emoción más viva que siente de forma habitual como bien has dicho Ominae, tienden a ocultar esa ira muy bien y solo la muestran cuando creen que van a ganar y quieren destruirte física o moralmente. No así el caso de Tarada, así que parar el carro porque así lo único que hacéis es perder la razón.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


>



¿No le está sonriendo a Kevin Spacey, en esta foto?

Yo veo a una persona ambiciosa sin convicción alguna conocida, pero no creo que llegue a 30 en el test.
Test de psicopatía de Robert Hare - ¿eres un psicópata?

Es que ni siquiera Rousseau, como decía antes, te llega, y Rousseau era una persona transtornada, que dijo haber tenido 7 hijos y haberles dejado a los 7 en la puerta de la inclusa, y lo dice frívolamente, posiblemente de mentira.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

Vamos a ver otros, vamos con Robespierre, que es un padre espiritual para toda la grey revolucionaria.
Maximilien Robespierre - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Su padre le abandonó de niño, al morir su madre. Su persona está rodeada de encuentros míticos, como que conoció a Rousseau, o que de nño le leyó un poema en latín al Rey, que este despreció. Nunca se casó. Luego impulsa todas las causas igualitarias: sufragio universal, igualdad de sexos, y en 1790 participa en la redacción de la Declaración de los derechos del hombre y el ciudadano. En aquella Asamblea ya revolucionaria, se distingue por impulsar que los miembros no puedan repetir elección. Luego continúa con la proposición de abolición de la esclavitud, y hace campaña célebre por la abolición de la pena de muerte. Es siempre acusado de tratar de impedir hablar a sus contrincantes
Ya en 1792 resulta chocante su apoyo a la masacre de la Glaciere, en donde no sólo abraza las ejecuciones sumarias, sino que siembra la sospecha sobre quienes las cuestionen.
Después del verano de aquel año, se presenta como un conservador patriota, e impulsa la revisión de la disciplina militar. Como le sale mal, conspira para tomar el poder. El resto está en su vida. Toma el poder, y comienza la epoca que él mismo bautiza como "el terror", en la que pretende crear un mundo y cortar las cabezas de todos los que se oponen, algo que hubiera conseguido de no haber sido cortada la suya propia.
Lo continuaré en algún otro lugar.
Pero vamos con el test.
A ver, a mí me da 36 puntos. Es decir, Robespierre sería un psicópata de test de Hare de manual, pues en todas las preguntas cumple con la máxima nota, salvo en haber sido un delincuente juvenil, que no sabemos que lo fuera, y en haber sido condenado por delitos en su juventud. En todo lo demás, cumple al 100%.
y sin embargo leemos en juicios sobre él que era también un defensor de los derechos humanos, o que era un padre de la democracia (esto se lo he oído hace poco a Pit, por ejemplo). Obviamente, si a estas personas les parece alguien de su bando es porque son de su bando. El mismo que estamos tratando.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿No le está sonriendo a Kevin Spacey, en esta foto?
> 
> Yo veo a una persona ambiciosa sin convicción alguna conocida, pero no creo que llegue a 30 en el test.
> Test de psicopatía de Robert Hare - ¿eres un psicópata?
> ...



No sé a lo que llegará en el test que comentas, pero a mí me recuerda a la robot de la peli. ejeeje

Fría y calculadora, sin sentimientos, como las máquinas (la robot de la peli, la misma mirada vacía).

En realidad el ejemplo que he puesto no es apropiado porque los psicópatas no se ven a simple vista, pero sirve para entender lo que es un psicópata en su estado verdadero, luego ellos se muestra naturales.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> No sé a lo que llegará en el test que comentas, pero a mí me recuerda a la robot de la peli. ejeeje
> 
> Fría y calculadora, sin sentimientos, como las máquinas (la robot de la peli, la misma mirada vacía).
> 
> En realidad el ejemplo que he puesto no es apropiado porque los psicópatas no se ven a simple vista, pero sirve para entender lo que es un psicópata en su estado verdadero, luego ellos se muestra naturales.



Yo creo que no se dan del todo cuenta de lo que muestran, porque en un momento, salta a la vista. En el caso de personajes públicos es complicado ocultarlo. Ahora estoy leyendo sobre Robespierre, por ejemplo, y atención al cambiazo que pega cuando realmente toca poder.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

Yo, Ominae, y cualquiera de nosotros podría ser un psicópata. Si fuese tan fácil identificarlos como se intenta en este hilo, ya se habría hecho y esa "patología" (en el consenso psiquiátrico no lo es como tal) estaría mucho más estudiada. Pero se esconden entre nosotros mejor que nosotros mismos, por eso es un error hacer una "caza de brujas", y menos en base a actitudes de los observados, si esas actitudes pueden también aparecer en personas normales (insultar si te ves acorralado u ofendido, etc).

Es más, no todos los psicópatas son asesinos, eso es obvio, ni malas personas tampoco. Muchos ni siquiera saben que ellos mismos tienen rasgos psicopáticos. Y otros (la mayoría) son manipuladores pero no saben que son psicópatas, e intentan hacer lo mejor para ellos mismos y su familia. Otros son malos conscientemente. Todos, saben diferenciar el bien del mal, aunque no lo sientan lo relacionan perfectamente con los hechos.

Hay grados de psicopatía (que no están clasificados oficialmente, al menos en consenso mundial). Podríamos decir que hay psicópatas "normales" o psicópatas "buenos", que no hacen daño a nadie, y otros que se saben tan diferentes al resto que los odian y envidian y han desarrollado una personalidad maligna por frustración al estar demasiado imposibilitados a sentir emocioens como la mayoría lo hace y al encontrar satisfacción en joder a los demás. Son los psicópatas por excelencia, los que se cree son un 1% (aquí en el hilo habéis puesto la cifra del 10% de la población total).

La teoría del hilo es acertada en el fondo, pero está imcompleta.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Yo creo que no se dan del todo cuenta de lo que muestran, porque en un momento, salta a la vista. En el caso de personajes públicos es complicado ocultarlo. Ahora estoy leyendo sobre Robespierre, por ejemplo, y atención al cambiazo que pega cuando realmente toca poder.




Claro, es que una persona es imposible estar el 100% del tiempo actuando. Muchos han hecho su personalidad y forma de ser una costumbre aprendida, pero la naturaleza de vez en cuando sale a la luz y se refleja en sus comportamientos (reirse malévolamente de una calamidad, etc).


----------



## Hermoso Raton (3 Jul 2019)

Obviamente en la izquierda hay psicópatas. Los hay en todos los sitios y partidos. La izquierda tiene ese plus que atrae a los psicópatas mediocres de clase media, demasiado mediocres para su narcisismo, incapaces de lograr cosas importantes por mérito propio, pero que pueden obtener grandes cuotas de poder engañando y apelando a los más bajos instintos a los tontos de clase baja.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Obviamente en la izquierda hay psicópatas. Los hay en todos los sitios y partidos. La izquierda tiene ese plus que atrae a los psicópatas mediocres de clase media, demasiado mediocres para su narcisismo, incapaces de lograr cosas importantes por mérito propio, pero que pueden obtener grandes cuotas de poder engañando y apelando a los más bajos instintos a los tontos de clase baja.




Lo has explicado dpm. Los psicópatas mediocres, que son la mayoría como pasa también en las personas normales, son los que más se van a la idología de izquierda, porque es una ideología más deordenada, con más contradicciones. Por eso hay más psicópatas en la izquierda. Luego también porque es una ideología que llega a más gente (la normal) y apela a las emociones, es la preferida de las élites para manipular a las masas.


----------



## BGA (3 Jul 2019)

Leyendo algunos mensajes me permiten ver el concepto que muchos tienen del mal y del bien. Si el malo muy malo es "simplemente" psicópata y puesto que la "teoría" afirma que ese comportamiento depende de la morfología del cerebro y no de otra instancia, debemos declarar al psicópata inocente de sus actos pues está "determinado" en su conducta por una "realidad" superior a su voluntad, que al parecer tampoco tendría pues no se vería en la obligación de elegir. No conoce el mal o lo conoce pero no es cpaz de asociarlo con nada perverso. O, que el psicópata pertenece a otra especie, o que no sería humano en estricto sentido y por tanto se le pueden arrebatar sus derechos y dignidades que hasta que la ciencia lo ha delatado, vino disfrutando con gran pesar de los humanos verdaderos...

¿Se trata de eso, Sr. Ominae?. ¿Llegan ustedes también a estas conclusiones quienes aplauden al Sr. Ominae?.

Reducir la complejidad humana a unos cuantos parámetros morfológicos, por novedosos que resulten incluso a la ciencia que los acaba de describir, pone en riesgo la integridad humana tal como la conocemos y que no deriva, como muchos piensan, de ninguna ley natural indiscutible para cualquier cultura y civilización.

Que no os engañen. Si el bien y el mal no son una opción, en breve describirán una área cerebral de la bondad y se podrá discernir, sin lugar a dudas, porque lo dice la ciencia, quiénes son buenos y quienes son malos sin esperar ni siquiera a la calidad de sus obras. Ya no será el resultado más o menos abstracto de un test psicológico con alto grado de incertidumbre que salvaría de la condena a más de uno, sino que sería "un hecho" verificable y además "fotografiable". No exagero nada, solo me adelanto a lo que vaya a suceder si se dan por buenas estas teorías tan simplonas como peligrosas.

La ignorancia no es saber pocas cosas sino lo poco que aprovechan en el ignorante las cosas que sabe.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Leyendo algunos mensajes me permiten ver el concepto que muchos tienen del mal y del bien. Si el malo muy malo es "simplemente" psicópata y puesto que la "teoría" afirma que ese comportamiento depende de la morfología del cerebro y no de otra instancia, debemos declarar al psicópata inocente de sus actos pues está "determinado" en su conducta por una "realidad" superior a su voluntad, que al parecer tampoco tendría pues no se vería en la obligación de elegir. No conoce el mal o lo conoce pero no es cpaz de asociarlo con nada perverso. O, que el psicópata pertenece a otra especie, o que no sería humano en estricto sentido y por tanto se le pueden arrebatar sus derechos y dignidades que hasta que la ciencia lo ha delatado, vino disfrutando con gran pesar de los humanos verdaderos...
> 
> ¿Se trata de eso, Sr. Ominae?. ¿Llegan ustedes también a estas conclusiones quienes aplauden al Sr. Ominae?.
> 
> ...




Pues desgraciadamente la progresía lo ve así, exime de cierta culpa a los delincuentes no en base a los hechos cometidos sino en base a las circunstancias de la persona (estado de embriaguez, pobreza, desconocimiento de la ley, psicópatas que no sienten lo que está bien o mal...). Pero los psicópatas saben perfectamente diferenciar el bien del mal, ninguno se tira por un barranco ni quieren pasarse la vida en la cárcel, aunque algunos se entregan a la policía despue´s de jugar con ellos y aburrirse, pero eso sí; para hacerse famosos y sentir algo con ello.

Aquí nos damos cuenta que hay mucho psicópata en la progresía que exime de culpa a los delincuentes. Un saludo.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Yo, Ominae, y cualquiera de nosotros podría ser un psicópata. Si fuese tan fácil identificarlos como se intenta en este hilo, ya se habría hecho y esa "patología" (en el consenso psiquiátrico no lo es como tal) estaría mucho más estudiada. Pero se esconden entre nosotros mejor que nosotros mismos, por eso es un error hacer una "caza de brujas", y menos en base a actitudes de los observados, si esas actitudes pueden también aparecer en personas normales (insultar si te ves acorralado u ofendido, etc).
> 
> Es más, no todos los psicópatas son asesinos, eso es obvio, ni malas personas tampoco. Muchos ni siquiera saben que ellos mismos tienen rasgos psicopáticos. Y otros (la mayoría) son manipuladores pero no saben que son psicópatas, e intentan hacer lo mejor para ellos mismos y su familia. Otros son malos conscientemente. Todos, saben diferenciar el bien del mal, aunque no lo sientan lo relacionan perfectamente con los hechos.
> 
> ...



Yo diría que de un modo tan claro como el de Robespierre, o de unos cuantos asesinos en serie, etc, no llega al 0,1%, más bien. Yo al menos no he conocido a nadie que cumpla completamente con el tipo, aunque muchísimos cumplan con aspectos del mismo.
No sé bien qué relación tienen con la familia. A algunos les ves tener hijos, a pesar de que difunden alegremente el aborto y la muerte para los demás. Creo que hay un tipo humano así que tiene esperanzas en continuar su subespecie, por así decirlo. Que creen en la vida, y en la vida en ese formato homicida.
De esa Díaz Ayuso que pones, me resulta chocante cuando dice "De la eutanasia no hay que hablar en la campaña electoral". Dando por sentadas unas cuantas cosas.
Espero que la gente de Vox la eche abajo. Me cae bastante mejor Gabilondo.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Leyendo algunos mensajes me permiten ver el concepto que muchos tienen del mal y del bien. Si el malo muy malo es "simplemente" psicópata y puesto que la "teoría" afirma que ese comportamiento depende de la morfología del cerebro y no de otra instancia, debemos declarar al psicópata inocente de sus actos pues está "determinado" en su conducta por una "realidad" superior a su voluntad, que al parecer tampoco tendría pues no se vería en la obligación de elegir. No conoce el mal o lo conoce pero no es cpaz de asociarlo con nada perverso. O, que el psicópata pertenece a otra especie, o que no sería humano en estricto sentido y por tanto se le pueden arrebatar sus derechos y dignidades que hasta que la ciencia lo ha delatado, vino disfrutando con gran pesar de los humanos verdaderos...
> 
> ¿Se trata de eso, Sr. Ominae?. ¿Llegan ustedes también a estas conclusiones quienes aplauden al Sr. Ominae?.
> 
> ...



Sí, todo eso está muy bien, pero hay gente que es sencillamente así. Si uno se interesa por las cárceles, por ejemplo, encuentra a personas que se declaran, ellos mismos, inviables para el trato en sociedad. Incluso hay condenados a muerte que declaran merecerlo. Y esa sinceridad sería la humanidad en ellos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Jul 2019)

Izquierda y progredumbre = psicópatas, demostrado:

Antonio Baños, ex de la CUP, considera que los menas que violaron a una chica en Canet «son víctimas»


Sólo un cerebro averiado puede pensar así.


----------



## Don Meliton (3 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Sí, todo eso está muy bien, pero hay gente que es sencillamente así. Si uno se interesa por las cárceles, por ejemplo, encuentra a personas que se declaran, ellos mismos, inviables para el trato en sociedad. Incluso hay condenados a muerte que declaran merecerlo. Y esa sinceridad sería la humanidad en ellos.



No hace falta irse a carceles, todo esta en los Evangelios.

_Uno de los malhechores colgados lo insultaba: ¿No eres tú el Mesías? Sálvate a ti y a nosotros. El otro le reprendía: Y tú, que sufres la misma pena, ¿no respetas a Dios? Lo nuestro es justo, pues recibimos la paga de nuestros delitos; éste en cambio no ha cometido ningún crimen. Y añadió: Jesús, cuando llegues a tu reino acuérdate de mí. Jesús le contestó: Te aseguro que hoy estarás conmigo en el paraíso.​_
En tres líneas se resume todo: el hombre tiene capacidad para el bien y para el mal, y si la segunda es llamativa, nunca debe eclipsar la primera verdad. El determinismo de las teorias de Ominae, es anticristiano. 

Si los psicopatas son humanos, se les debe conceder libre albedrio. 

Y si no son humanos...

Bueno, esa es una pregunta que nadie se ha atrevido a responder, que hacemos con los psicopatas?


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> No hace falta irse a carceles, todo esta en los Evangelios.
> 
> 
> _Uno de los malhechores colgados lo insultaba: ¿No eres tú el Mesías? Sálvate a ti y a nosotros. El otro le reprendía: Y tú, que sufres la misma pena, ¿no respetas a Dios? Lo nuestro es justo, pues recibimos la paga de nuestros delitos; éste en cambio no ha cometido ningún crimen. Y añadió: Jesús, cuando llegues a tu reino acuérdate de mí. Jesús le contestó: Te aseguro que hoy estarás conmigo en el paraíso._
> ...



Ahí está en el NT, bien exacto. Veía ahora cosas del cine italiano antiguo. Estos directores italianos de los 50, o de donde fuesen, esos poetas del siglo XX, ¿qué quería esa gente? Que si había pobres, pobres por todas partes, y ese hambre de compasión tan excesivo, ¿por qué y en qué debía equipararse a que la Unión Soviética dirigiera la vida de todos? Todos parecen miembros del partido comunista. Estas personas pretendían eliminar a otros. De hecho, algunos, crearon o apoyaron numerosos grupos terroristas en sus propias sociedades. ¿qué concedían ellos a sus "burgueses"? El problema no era qué hacías con ellos, sino cómo te protegías de ellos, cómo salvabas su bomba y su amenaza. Y sigue siendo igual.
Lees artículos sobre cualquier asesino de izquierdas y, salvo que les haya traicionado, siempre está justificado. Casi nadie ha pensado siquiera en ponerle la zancadilla a nadie, ni a su peor enemigo, pero tienen que tragar con asesinos a todas horas. Y eso es porque esa gente en realidad manda bastante.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> No hace falta irse a carceles, todo esta en los Evangelios.
> 
> 
> _Uno de los malhechores colgados lo insultaba: ¿No eres tú el Mesías? Sálvate a ti y a nosotros. El otro le reprendía: Y tú, que sufres la misma pena, ¿no respetas a Dios? Lo nuestro es justo, pues recibimos la paga de nuestros delitos; éste en cambio no ha cometido ningún crimen. Y añadió: Jesús, cuando llegues a tu reino acuérdate de mí. Jesús le contestó: Te aseguro que hoy estarás conmigo en el paraíso._
> ...




O a formular... Pocos se han atrevido a formular esa pregunta. No hay que hacer nada con ellos de forma preventiva, la maldad o bondad va en la personalidad no en la capacidad o no de sentir. La mayoría de los psicópatas no han cometido ningún crimen ni lo harán en su vida, por otro lado, los crímenes no solo lo cometen los psicópatas. Por tanto no hay que hacer nada con los psicópatas, solo alejarse de ellos si son manipuladores tóxicos, que también los hay si ser psicópatas pero tienen una personalidad muy narcisista...

Y claro que son seres humanos, con una carencia en su capacidad de sentir emociones más o menos aguda. Ese más o menos, ese grado, hace que muchos puedan llevar una vida normal.

Si te refieres a qué hacemos con los psicópatas en grado máximo que además han desarrollado una personalidad malvada y han cometido crímen... Hacerles pagar la misma pena que al resto sería lo justo, pero ¿aún sabiendo que no son reinsertables?, y todo ello cuando dependemos de una psiquiatría que puede comenter errores y diagnosticar como psicópatas a personas que no lo son. Ante esto yo creo que no habría que hacer distinción entre psicópatas y no psicópatas sino en el tipo de crimen y quizá en la forma (sobre todo en el tipo). Si es asesinato (no un homicidio) aumentar la pena y que se pudran en la cárcel todos (psicópatas y no psicópatas), por ejemplo un depredador sexual que mate a la violada puede no ser un psicópata, pero solo por el hecho de quitar la vida intencionadamente a otra persona no se le debería dejar que vuelva a estar libre en la sociedad. Lo siento por él si no es un psicópata y está arrepentido, y aunque en muchos casos esas personas no vuelvan a matar a nadie en su vida, es algo gravísimo quitar la vida a otra persona, que no tiene precio y por tanto no tiene castigo suficiente Se le priva de libertad para el resto de su vida (que trabaje obligatoriamente mientras en la cárcel para sufragar gastos) y que Dios después dictamine el castigo o el perdón. Así lo veo yo.


----------



## Don Meliton (3 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Ahí está en el NT, bien exacto. Veía ahora cosas del cine italiano antiguo. Estos directores italianos de los 50, o de donde fuesen, esos poetas del siglo XX, ¿qué quería esa gente? Que si había pobres, pobres por todas partes, y ese hambre de compasión tan excesivo, ¿por qué y en qué debía equipararse a que la Unión Soviética dirigiera la vida de todos? Todos parecen miembros del partido comunista. Estas personas pretendían eliminar a otros. De hecho, algunos, crearon o apoyaron numerosos grupos terroristas en sus propias sociedades. ¿qué concedían ellos a sus "burgueses"? El problema no era qué hacías con ellos, sino cómo te protegías de ellos, cómo salvabas su bomba y su amenaza. Y sigue siendo igual.
> Lees artículos sobre cualquier asesino de izquierdas y, salvo que les haya traicionado, siempre está justificado. Casi nadie ha pensado siquiera en ponerle la zancadilla a nadie, ni a su peor enemigo, pero tienen que tragar con asesinos a todas horas. Y eso es porque esa gente en realidad manda bastante.



Me viene a la cabeza Passolini, marxista y cristiano, bajo cualquier clasificacion posible, izquierdista.

Su tipologia psicologica me resulta mas cercana a la de neurotico/psicotico (ver otros posts de ominae) que a la de un psicopata

Frente a el tienes a izquierdistas que si encajan en esa "psicopatia"， caso de Bataille o Sartre

Entre estos dos y Passolini existia un profundo desprecio mutuo

En cuanto a quien estaba detras de las Brigadas Rojas，BM o ETA，eso esta abierto a debate


----------



## BGA (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Pues desgraciadamente la progresía lo ve así, exime de cierta culpa a los delincuentes no en base a los hechos cometidos sino en base a las circunstancias de la persona (estado de embriaguez, pobreza, desconocimiento de la ley, psicópatas que no sienten lo que está bien o mal...). Pero los psicópatas saben perfectamente diferenciar el bien del mal, ninguno se tira por un barranco ni quieren pasarse la vida en la cárcel, aunque algunos se entregan a la policía despue´s de jugar con ellos y aburrirse, pero eso sí; para hacerse famosos y sentir algo con ello.
> 
> Aquí nos damos cuenta que hay mucho psicópata en la progresía que exime de culpa a los delincuentes. Un saludo.



Ni todo es amor, ni todo sexo. Entre el blanco y el negro hay infinitos grises.... ¿Usted ve mal los atenuantes cuando se juzga un delito?. En cualquier momento podemos hacer cosas tremendas sometidos a situaciones que nos desbordan. Estoy pensando en casos que por desgracia son hoy muy populares gracias a la ingeniería social. Ayer salió en las noticias el caso de un hombre que había matado a su esposa y se entregó a la policía llevándose consigo a sus hijos. El relato "la mató porque era suya" o "la mato por ser mujer", a mi juicio, hace aguas por todos los lados porque entre la acción de matar y la de entregarse, además con sus hijos, aceptando que será el estado quien se haga cargo de ellos porque se ve ya en la cárcel por un tiempo largo, no ha pasado apenas tiempo. ¿Sufrió alguna enajenación transitoria o vió que era la única salida que le quedaba por muy incomprensible que nos parezca?.

Simplificaciones como la "teoría" pero aplicadas a otros casos y circunstancias, nos ponen en la tesitura de quien la hace la paga, tan cercana en su materia moral como el ojo por ojo. Es decir, los cambios que se están dando en nuestro código penal, garantista como el que más y por ello "progre" como el que más, están aislando casos concretos como la violencia machista en los que se actúa de una manera diferente. El resultado, es un código progre, por salir al paso de su comentario, atacado por los progres pero solo en lo que concierne al "mundo machista". Rechazan la pena perpetua revisable porque para ellos es un volver atrás -a la Inquisición, como si lo supieran todo de ella- pero no tiene ningún problema racional ni moral para destruir el principio de universalidad de las leyes en "pro" de acabar de una vez y para siempre con los seculares abusos del hombre contra la mujer... Es decir, una cosa o la contraria por una buena causa... Extrapolen ésto a cualquier otro aspecto de nuestra conducta e imaginen alguna "causa justa" por la que luchar y tendrán el panorama del futuro cercano ante los ojos.

El problema, como yo lo entiendo, no son las personas sino las ideologías, particularmente las que inciden en los aspecto morales y éticos, precisamente "cuestionables y cuestionados", subjetivos, pero que tienen el atractivo de ser pensados por muchos como hitos de la evolución humana "moderna", llena de compasión y buen rollo que sin embargo esconden sentimientos con un alto grado de violencia contenida.

Cualquiera que ante una injusticia palmaria contra terceros haya hecho algo "contundente", sabe del poder que tiene ese ponerse en la piel de quien la sufre y de su capacidad enajenadora en casos extremos. Si a eso le añadimos un bombardeo constante desde la ideologías "justicialistas", tenemos ya dentro de nosotros una bomba de tiempo...

Se pueden ver los hechos como lo que parecen a primera vista o se puede profundizar en ellos para comprenderlos mejor. Solo una percepción verdaderamente dignificante de la figura humana puede verse en la obligación de actuar en consecuencia y por lo mismo, solo una percepción del hombre como animal con ínfulas puede permitir el paso lento pero constante de todos los cambios sociales actuando en consecuencia...

Antes que la izquierda estaba el liberalismo que supuso llevar a la práctica cotidiana los principios del libre comercio. La vida no es más que un negocio en diferentes manifestaciones, y si por cuestiones morales o religiosas no puedo ganar tanto como podría sin tales obstáculos, cambio mis principios morales y religiosos para tener la conciencia tranquila y progresar adecuadamente... Ese liberalismo, esa liberalidad, no buscaba de otros la libertad de acción, sino de su propia conciencia. La Izquierda viene a reparar los abusos de esa libertad que implicaba ser libre de no aceptar un trabajo por un salario miserable... y tener la libertad de encontrar siempre a alguien más necesitado que ya ha dejado atrás cualquier consideración dignificante de sí mismo porque lo primero es comer y que los tuyos coman también.

Miren por dónde pueden llegar a navegar conceptos tan elevados como la libertad personal (y de comercio) y la justicia social. 

Por eso no puedo aceptar la "teoría" de Ominae, porque al mismo tiempo que se lleva por delante el libre albedrío justificándolo en que en realidad los psicópatas carecen de él (de momento solo ellos, pero las grietas tienen la mala costumbre de hacer más grandes con el paso del tiempo), aparta de manera tozuda la variable liberal de su ecuación.

A fin de cuentas ¿no sería el "macho" un modo de ser psicópata a ojos del feminacismo?. Dense cuenta de que las "mas avanzadas de ese movimiento" están empezando a argumentar que el hombre, por ser un hombre, contiene y expresa un determinismo "determinado" a acabar con la vida de las mujeres. Un caso se corrobora -así lo cree- por los descubrimientos de las ciencias-ciencias, y el otro por las conjeturas de las ciencias sociales...

Si las ciencias fueron una forma de expresar el sentido común humano, al paso que vamos serán las ciencias las que acaben condicionando al sentido común. La "inversión" está detrás de todo y aún no nos estamos dando cuenta.


----------



## Don Potettes (3 Jul 2019)

A estas alturas del hilo está claro que hace mucha pupita a los izquierdistas que se les relacione con la psicopatía.

Es cierto que no somos psicólogos clínicos para ir etiquetando libremente a los rojos como psicópatas, pero las evidencias ahí están. Si preferen un término menos técnico y más mundano como "hijos de la gran p&**", por mi todo correcto.


Hay que ser muy hijo de la gran p*** para seguir defendiendo las teorías de este hijo de la gran p***.




Y si los adeptos a esta ideología no son psicópatas, las técnicas para hacer proselitismo y conseguir más adeptos a su secta sí que son calcadas a las que utilizan los psicópatas para conseguir sus fines sin tener remordimientos.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Ni todo es amor, ni todo sexo. Entre el blanco y el negro hay infinitos grises.... ¿Usted ve mal los atenuantes cuando se juzga un delito?. En cualquier momento podemos hacer cosas tremendas sometidos a situaciones que nos desbordan. Estoy pensando en casos que por desgracia son hoy muy populares gracias a la ingeniería social. Ayer salió en las noticias el caso de un hombre que había matado a su esposa y se entregó a la policía llevándose consigo a sus hijos. El relato "la mató porque era suya" o "la mato por ser mujer", a mi juicio, hace aguas por todos los lados porque entre la acción de matar y la de entregarse, además con sus hijos, aceptando que será el estado quien se haga cargo de ellos porque se ve ya en la cárcel por un tiempo largo, no ha pasado apenas tiempo. ¿Sufrió alguna enajenación transitoria o vió que era la única salida que le quedaba por muy incomprensible que nos parezca?.
> 
> Simplificaciones como la "teoría" pero aplicadas a otros casos y circunstancias, nos ponen en la tesitura de quien la hace la paga, tan cercana en su materia moral como el ojo por ojo. Es decir, los cambios que se están dando en nuestro código penal, garantista como el que más y por ello "progre" como el que más, están aislando casos concretos como la violencia machista en los que se actúa de una manera diferente. El resultado, es un código progre, por salir al paso de su comentario, atacado por los progres pero solo en lo que concierne al "mundo machista". Rechazan la pena perpetua revisable porque para ellos es un volver atrás -a la Inquisición, como si lo supieran todo de ella- pero no tiene ningún problema racional ni moral para destruir el principio de universalidad de las leyes en "pro" de acabar de una vez y para siempre con los seculares abusos del hombre contra la mujer... Es decir, una cosa o la contraria por una buena causa... Extrapolen ésto a cualquier otro aspecto de nuestra conducta e imaginen alguna "causa justa" por la que luchar y tendrán el panorama del futuro cercano ante los ojos.




Hablo solo de asesinato, asesinar a alguien no tiene para mí ningún atenuante. Otra cosa sería un homicidio en defensa propia, te vienen a robar, te intentan matar y te defiendes, pero en un asesinato no hay excusa que valga. En el caso que expones, enajenación mental transitoria por impotencia e ira ante una situación generada por leyes injustas (de genaro), también, no tiene justificación matar a la madre de tus hijos, ni a cualquier persona. Es quitar una vida humana. Tú imagina por un momento que te la quitan a tí, tu vida, por muy enajenada o por mucha razón que tenga la persona que te asesina...

O imagina que tienes una hija y el novio la mata... 

En la vida todo tiene solución menos la muerte. Que te maten a tí o a un ser querido, o que mates "tú" a alguien, no tiene justificación ninguna, y si es en venganza tampoco tiene justificación ante Dios, y no lo debería tener para tí. Aunque lo cometas en venganza seguro que luego te arrepientes, seguro.

Para la justicia, por tanto, tampoco debería existir ninguna justificación ni atenuante, hablo de asesinato, no de homicidio... Un homicidio es igual de grave en la consecuencia (quitas una vida) pero no tiene la intencionalidad ni la gratuidad que tiene un asesinato. Y un homicidio tendría que ser en casos muy específicos que tenga atenuante, como un accidente de tráfico o el defenderte en tu casa.







BGA dijo:


> El problema, como yo lo entiendo, no son las personas sino las ideologías, particularmente las que inciden en los aspecto morales y éticos, precisamente "cuestionables y cuestionados", subjetivos, pero que tienen el atractivo de ser pensados por muchos como hitos de la evolución humana "moderna", llena de compasión y buen rollo que sin embargo esconden sentimientos con un alto grado de violencia contenida.
> 
> Cualquiera que ante una injusticia palmaria contra terceros haya hecho algo "contundente", sabe del poder que tiene ese ponerse en la piel de quien la sufre y de su capacidad enajenadora en casos extremos. Si a eso le añadimos un bombardeo constante desde la ideologías "justicialistas", tenemos ya dentro de nosotros una bomba de tiempo...
> 
> Se pueden ver los hechos como lo que parecen a primera vista o se puede profundizar en ellos para comprenderlos mejor. Solo una percepción verdaderamente dignificante de la figura humana puede verse en la obligación de actuar en consecuencia y por lo mismo, solo una percepción del hombre como animal con ínfulas puede permitir el paso lento pero constante de todos los cambios sociales actuando en consecuencia...



Completamente de acuerdo, pero los hechos siguen siendo los mismos, si es asesinato no excusas que valgan, porque entraríamos en que para tí la enajenación mental porque tu mujer te deja en la calle y sin hijos denunciándote fálsamente, y para otros la excusa (el eximente) sería otro. ¿Quién determina qué exime y qué no?, el sentido común, pero el sentido común no existe en el asesinato, sí en la defensa propia que comenté anteriormente. Casos puntuales que eximen (en mi opinión) un homicidio, en el asesinato nada, a pudrirse aunque tengamos razón en la furia que nos provocó actuar así. Habría que usar esa furia en luchar contra esas leyes, y unirnos.

Yo entiendo a los que matan a su mujer, pero no lo comparto ni lo justifico, para mí no les exime de culpa por lo que han hecho, por muy hija de puta que fuese su ex y muy injustas sean las leyes y muy desesperado y desamparado quede en la calle y teniéndo que trabajar para pagar a la puta de su ex. No justifica el asesinato. Aunque LO ENTIENDO, pero otros no lo entienden y en otros caso seguro que ellos sí entienden que la negra que mató al pescaíto salga a la calle y yo no lo entiendo... Por eso ante un hecho tan grave como quitar la vida con intencionalidad, cero eximentes a todos. 

Es lo que tu dices, las ideologías... No deberían meterse en la justicia, porque así ni es justa ni permite la paz en una sociedad.







BGA dijo:


> Antes que la izquierda estaba el liberalismo que supuso llevar a la práctica cotidiana los principios del libre comercio. La vida no es más que un negocio en diferentes manifestaciones, y si por cuestiones morales o religiosas no puedo ganar tanto como podría sin tales obstáculos, cambio mis principios morales y religiosos para tener la conciencia tranquila y progresar adecuadamente... Ese liberalismo, esa liberalidad, no buscaba de otros la libertad de acción, sino de su propia conciencia. La Izquierda viene a reparar los abusos de esa libertad que implicaba ser libre de no aceptar un trabajo por un salario miserable... y tener la libertad de encontrar siempre a alguien más necesitado que ya ha dejado atrás cualquier consideración dignificante de sí mismo porque lo primero es comer y que los tuyos coman también.





Los libegales han usado el deseo de libertad de los campesinos y obreros para proclamar con descaro su libertad para exclavizarlos bajo la bandera de la libertad económica y la propiedad privada, teniéndo a los empleados como una materia prima mas. Utilizar la ideología de libertad personal como consorte de una libertad económica, y claro ellos (los empleados) son libres de marcharse a otro trabajo, todo muy libre excepto la necesidad de trabajar del empleado para sobrevivir.

Unos hijos de puta vamos.

Solo cuando los empleados se unen líbremente (jejeej) para ponerse de acuerdo en no trabajar bajo conciciones indignas, es cuando ejercen la libertad económica que siente en sus carnes el libegal (yo soy libre para poner mis concidiones pero cuando la contraparte pones sus concidiones ya la cosa cambia). Y se ve que es una unión (empleador-empresa--trabajadores) necesaria para AMBOS. 

Lo mismo con el Estado, un libegal quiere los beneficios de un Estado (leyes que le protegen su propiedad privada, policía, jueces, etc) pero no quiere pagar nada a cambio, que cada uno aguante su vela dice...

Esta es una de las partes de la izquierda que yo sí apoyo. Nunca he entendido que haya partes de la derecha que son de sentido común y por el bien general de una sociedad, y que otras no, y que pase lo mismo en la izquierda, hasta que comprendí que es para marear la perdiz, que eso de la derecha y la izquierda es cosa para entretener a las masas y distorsionar su sentido común (puesto que ambas ideologías tienen contradicciones propias de esquizofrénicos). Nos odiamos entre nosotros, por ser de una u otra, y nos mareamos sin ver las soluciones a los problemas de la sociedad (que por supuesto son también nuestros problemas, unos más otros menos).






BGA dijo:


> Miren por dónde pueden llegar a navegar conceptos tan elevados como la libertad personal (y de comercio) y la justicia social.
> 
> Por eso no puedo aceptar la "teoría" de Ominae, porque al mismo tiempo que se lleva por delante el libre albedrío justificándolo en que en realidad los psicópatas carecen de él (de momento solo ellos, pero las grietas tienen la mala costumbre de hacer más grandes con el paso del tiempo), aparta de manera tozuda la variable liberal de su ecuación.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, es peligroso. Yo tampoco estoy del todo de acuerdo, sobre todo con las conclusiones, intenté hablar con Ominae por privado hace meses, muy educadamente ambos, estuvimos de acuerdo en muchas partes, pero él está muy metido en la derecha y no traga otra opinión más amplia sobre todo esto. Y entiendo que acabemos así, extremándonos. A mí a veces me entran ganas de hacer rodar cabezas, por lo ofensivo que resultan las posiciones absurdas y egoístas de algunos colectivos, y lo asqueroso que resulta tener que sufrir las consecuencias de las ideas políticas y las acciones de otros que votan la autodestrucción de la sociedad, que ya está jodídamente enferma pero yo conocí otra sociedad bastante más sana, por eso me jode, porque sé que va a ser aún peor para nuestros descendientes. Una pena, haber luchado tanto "para nada", y todo lo que han luchado nuestros antepasados...


----------



## ominae (3 Jul 2019)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Se trata de eso, Sr. Ominae?. ¿Llegan ustedes también a estas conclusiones quienes aplauden al Sr. Ominae?.
> 
> Reducir la complejidad humana a unos cuantos parámetros morfológicos, por novedosos que resulten incluso a la ciencia que los acaba de describir, pone en riesgo la integridad humana tal como la conocemos y que no deriva, como muchos piensan, de ninguna ley natural indiscutible para cualquier cultura y civilización.



Te digo lo mismo de siempre, no hay una sola humanidad sino dos. Lo poco civilizado es juzgarme a mi o cualquier persona más o menos buena con los mismos parámetros que a una persona desalmada que ahora sabemos que tiene una parte del cerebro disfuncional.

Seguir insistiendo en eso es para mi un error filosófico de enorme magnitud y la razón por la que, cuando parece que todo va bien, las civilizaciones tienden a autodestruirse desde dentro.

La ventaja competitiva que les das a estas personalidades dentro de la sociedad haciendo como que no existen es algo que creo que ni siquiera te imaginas.

Si la gente desconoce esta realidad que comento, acaban pasando cosas terribles para todos. La gente buena cree que el resto de la humanidad es una mierda, pues siempre les toca lidiar con los mismos personajes que se focalizan en engañarlos, aislándose ellos mismos de la sociedad. Los puestos de más responsabilidad no acaban en mano de la gente buena e introspectiva, sino de actores o memorizadores, de gente que emplea la impostura para acceder a determinados sitios, mientras la gente más valiosa se queda en su cada doriteando y viendo porno.

La enseñanza se llena de “profesores” a los que nadie puede reprochar su condición de personas malvadas y de auténticos propagandistas destroza cerebros, volviendo loca a media sociedad con sus trucos.

La izquierda sigue usando las mismas tácticas de siempre porque nadie es capaz de explicar la razón por la que lo hacen, quedando cada vez más y más países a merced de esta terrible ideología.

Estos son solo algunos ejemplos de la consecuencia de tratar a la humanidad como un único ente y no mejorar la filosofía y la teoría política con estos nuevos descubrimientos científicos.


----------



## ominae (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> oYo tampoco estoy del todo de acuerdo, sobre todo con las conclusiones, intenté hablar con Ominae por privado hace meses, muy educadamente ambos, estuvimos de acuerdo en muchas partes, pero él está muy metido en la derecha y no traga otra opinión más amplia sobre todo esto. Y entiendo que acabemos así, extremándonos.



Creo que se equivoca yo apenas hablo con nadie con privado, alguna vez con el forero Tico pero no recuerdo nada de lo que usted está mencionando,


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Creo que se equivoca yo apenas hablo con nadie con privado, alguna vez con el forero Tico pero no recuerdo nada de lo que usted está mencionando,




No recuerdo si fue a mediados-finales del año pasado o principios de este, yo con otro nick, no recuerdo cuando pero estoy SEGURO que hablé contigo de esta teoría, y yo quise aplicar mi erre que erre con las élites (cosa que no te entra porque también eres de los que asocias con izquierdista a toda persona que "le eche la culpa de todo" a las élites). A lo mejor si te digo por mp el otro nick te acuerdas. Pero bueno es igual.


----------



## cebollo (3 Jul 2019)

Aprecio mucho a Ominae pero no creo que haya tantos psicópatas. Quizá los líderes lo sean pero en la tropa mis teorías son otras. Para empezar creo que las malas personas se buscan "salvoconductos" para sentirse bondadosos y puros, almas elevadas. Aquí entraría la meditación, ser masón, ser vegetariano...de todos estos snobismos el progresismo es el más popular. Es el carnet de bueno más barato y fácil. Pero la persona chunga que se hace de izquierdas para creerse San Francisco de Asís no es psicópata, es un malvado de tercera regional, mediocre en todo.

Por otro lado el izquierdista yo creo que casi siempre es envidioso y acomplejado. En deportes casi siempre te dicen que van con el débil porque para ellos identificarse con el bueno, el fuerte o el que juega bien es imposible. Esa alergia a lo superior les acompaña continuamente. El izquierdista casi siempre es anti USA, antimadridista, dice que París no es tan bonito, que los Beatles están sobrevalorados, llama "comerciales" o "populares" con tonillo despectivo a todo lo que tiene éxito. Para mi es un perfil psicológico muy claro y habitual.


----------



## ominae (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> No recuerdo si fue a mediados-finales del año pasado o principios de este, yo con otro nick, no recuerdo cuando pero estoy SEGURO que hablé contigo de esta teoría, y yo quise aplicar mi erre que erre con las élites (cosa que no te entra porque también eres de los que asocias con izquierdista a toda persona que "le eche la culpa de todo" a las élites). A lo mejor si te digo por mp el otro nick te acuerdas. Pero bueno es igual.



Luego dicen que esta teoría es una chaladura, el tío tiene tantos nicks que ni se acuerda y encima se inventa conversaciones que nunca han existido, todo con la intención de enfangar, como explica el primer post.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Jul 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> Aprecio mucho a Ominae pero no creo que haya tantos psicópatas. Quizá los líderes lo sean pero en la tropa mis teorías son otras.



Él no dice que hyaa muchos, esto quiza lo he explicado mal yo. Él comenta que crean vinculos emocionales con gente normal, de CI mayor que lo normal (universidades y demas) y son captados, victimas de engaño


----------



## arriondas (3 Jul 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Leyendo algunos mensajes me permiten ver el concepto que muchos tienen del mal y del bien. Si el malo muy malo es "simplemente" psicópata y puesto que la "teoría" afirma que ese comportamiento depende de la morfología del cerebro y no de otra instancia, debemos declarar al psicópata inocente de sus actos pues está "determinado" en su conducta por una "realidad" superior a su voluntad, que al parecer tampoco tendría pues no se vería en la obligación de elegir. No conoce el mal o lo conoce pero no es cpaz de asociarlo con nada perverso. O, que el psicópata pertenece a otra especie, o que no sería humano en estricto sentido y por tanto se le pueden arrebatar sus derechos y dignidades que hasta que la ciencia lo ha delatado, vino disfrutando con gran pesar de los humanos verdaderos...
> 
> ¿Se trata de eso, Sr. Ominae?. ¿Llegan ustedes también a estas conclusiones quienes aplauden al Sr. Ominae?.
> 
> ...



A eso nos referimos algunos cuando decimos que sienta un precedente muy peligroso. Es una concepción biologista y que nos recuerda demasiado a periodos bastante oscuros en nuestra historia reciente. Si damos por sentado que el comportamiento humano depende de la morfología del cerebro, estamos abriendo una puerta a la segregación, a dividir entre buenos y malos antes incluso de que éstos actúen. Sería algo similar a lo que sucedía en los regímenes totalitarios; ya sabemos en qué desembocó. Se consideraría a esa gente como "subhumanos", y en último término como... "prescindibles". Y por tanto, el deber de una soceidad "sana" sería el "eliminar ese problema". Sobran los comentarios...

Cuando la realidad es bien distinta. Se han llevado a cabo experimentos (bastante famosos, por cierto) donde se demostró que personas completamente normales, mentalmente sanas, bajo unas determinadas circunstancias podían comportarse como auténticos monstruos. No sabemos NADA acerca de cómo funciona la mente humana (y ojo a lo que acabo de decir, mente, no cerebro) como para andar pontificando acerca del comportamiento de las personas en función de cómo tengan el coco. El bien y el mal siempre son una elección; condicionada por ciertos factores, pero elección al fin y al cabo. Lo otro es un análisis completamente simplista, más bien fruto de una mente resentida.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Luego dicen que esta teoría es una chaladura, el tío tiene tantos nicks que ni se acuerda y encima se inventa conversaciones que nunca han existido, todo con la intención de enfangar, como explica el primer post.



A ver a ver a ver, no desvaríes. Solo tengo 2 nicks y el otro lo dejé de usar porque había dicho ya muchas barbaridades contra el islám y la moronegrada, etc,.

Me acuerdo perfectamente de haber hablado contigo por privado sobre tu teoría con el otro nick, lo que no recuerdo bien es cuándo, el año pasado a mediados o finales de año.

No me toques los cojones payaso que te reviento, que tengo sospechas de que tú que tanto hablas eres el que usa multinick A LA VEZ para darte thanks y darte la razón, y además tienes otro nick para meter caña a los que te caen mal (que ya lo has hecho conmigo). Ya te digo que son sospechas, pero bastante fundadas, y nunca te he dicho nada porque eso ES PROBLEMA TUYO, a mí esas cosas no me afectan, son cosas de niños y enfermos.

De verdad, subnormal, quieres ahora decir que yo doy el perfil por tener otro nick? Pero si eso ya lo has dicho aquí en este mismo hilo sobre otra persona. Me habría cuidado yo de no decir lo mismo si fuese un psicópata no crees tontolaba?, hay que joderse con estos pseudo científicos.


----------



## Don Meliton (3 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo de siempre, no hay una sola humanidad sino dos. Lo poco civilizado es juzgarme a mi o cualquier persona más o menos buena con los mismos parámetros que a una persona desalmada que ahora sabemos que tiene una parte del cerebro disfuncional.
> 
> Seguir insistiendo en eso es para mi un error filosófico de enorme magnitud y la razón por la que, cuando parece que todo va bien, las civilizaciones tienden a autodestruirse desde dentro.
> 
> ...



_Turning and turning in the widening gyre 
The falcon cannot hear the falconer;
Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere 
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst 
Are full of passionate intensity.

Surely some revelation is at hand;
Surely the Second Coming is at hand. 
The Second Coming! Hardly are those words out 
When a vast image out of Spiritus Mundi
Troubles my sight: somewhere in sands of the desert 
A shape with lion body and the head of a man, 
A gaze blank and pitiless as the sun, 
Is moving its slow thighs, while all about it 
Reel shadows of the indignant desert birds. 
The darkness drops again; but now I know 
That twenty centuries of stony sleep
Were vexed to nightmare by a rocking cradle, 
And what rough beast, its hour come round at last, 
Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?_

Me ha recordado este poema.

Espero que te sirva de algo.


----------



## ominae (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> A ver a ver a ver, no desvaríes. Solo tengo 2 nicks y el otro lo dejé de usar porque había dicho ya muchas barbaridades contra el islám y la moronegrada, etc,.
> 
> Me acuerdo perfectamente de haber hablado contigo por privado sobre tu teoría con el otro nick, lo que no recuerdo bien es cuándo, el año pasado a mediados o finales de año.



Puede ser si yo no digo que no halla pasado, yo tampoco me acuerdo, pero vamos que supongo que desde el ordenador lo podré mirar mejor que desde aquí.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Puede ser si yo no digo que no halla pasado, yo tampoco me acuerdo, pero vamos que supongo que desde el ordenador lo podré mirar mejor que desde aquí.



Pues si no has borrado nunca los privados tendrás una conversación con un nick creado en el 2016 igual que este. Joder tío, de verdad es que te lanzas a acusar de psicópata a la peña como el que se tira a la piscina sin saber si tiene agua. Me jode la gente que diciendo que sabe de un tema meta la pata hasta el fondo con tanta soltura. Es ridículo, no paro de tener que dar explicaciones a tontainas que acusan de izquierdista, de psicópata, de mentiroso...

Estás dejando tu teoría por los suelos. Ya os vale, le dáis la razón a la progrez por no guardar unas formas, un mínimo de sensatez.


----------



## OYeah (3 Jul 2019)

Yo recuerdo muy bien mi infancia y el porqué derivé a izquierdoso (fui punkarra, pelo al cero y demás).

Y fue precisamente por empatia con el oprimido/jodido, y por rebeldia de no querer pasar por el aro de una sociedad de mierda que te deja ciego en la Guarderia de la escuela para quitarte además todo rasgo de creatividad y de alma, acostumbrarte a trabajar en entornos peor que aburridos, negreros, y te maten el duende. 

Los gitanos de mi barrio lo decian: trabajar en fábricas mata el duende. Y tienen toda la razón, no es humano. Tiempos Modernos.

La clave de todo es el respeto por la verdad y sobretodo la mala relación con la Autoridad. Que te obliguen a levantarte a las 6 de la mañana para ganar un mendrugo de pan haciendo rico a otro me revolvia y me sigue revolviendo las tripas. Y cuando ya veo a esos gordos con la soberbia de los ganadores, esos empresarios o poderosos en general, me subo por las paredes. Me puede.

No es envidia porque no envidio sus vidas de gordos de mierda en sus Mercedes culones, ni es alergia a lo superior porque Nadal o Maradona entonces nos tenian locos, asi que Cebollo, a cascarla. 

Y precisamente mantengo un dilema respecto a los toros por empatia con el animal. Cosa que vosotros, desgraciados, no haceis.


A MAMARLA TODOS, FACHAS.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo recuerdo muy bien mi infancia y el porqué derivé a izquierdoso (fui punkarra, pelo al cero y demás).
> 
> Y fue precisamente por empatia con el oprimido/jodido, y por rebeldia de no querer pasar por el aro de una sociedad de mierda que te deja ciego en la Guarderia de la escuela para quitarte además todo rasgo de creatividad y de alma, acostumbrarte a trabajar en entornos peor que aburridos, negreros, y te maten el duende.
> 
> ...




También tuve mi época de juntarme con heavys y algún que otro puncarra. Mi barrio no daba muchas otras opciones, hasta llegué a liarme con la heroína un tiempecito, pero lo controlé y lo dejé porque tenía otras cosas más importantes que hacer. Aún con todo siempre he sido un hombre con cabeza que sabía priorizar, no he sido un bala perdida ni tampoco el típico progresista repite-consignas.

Incluso en aquella época tampoco podía considerarme de izquierdas, sino de los que se deja llevar por la vida del barrio y no piensa en política sino en hechos y circunstancias como lo que comentas de las fábricas. Luego maduras eso por cojones.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

Por cierto Yeah, facha asqueroso. Que nos conocemos.


----------



## ominae (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Pues si no has borrado nunca los privados tendrás una conversación con un nick creado en el 2016 igual que este. Joder tío, de verdad es que te lanzas a acusar de psicópata a la peña como el que se tira a la piscina sin saber si tiene agua. Me jode la gente que diciendo que sabe de un tema meta la pata hasta el fondo con tanta soltura. Es ridículo, no paro de tener que dar explicaciones a tontainas que acusan de izquierdista, de psicópata, de mentiroso...
> 
> Estás dejando tu teoría por los suelos. Ya os vale, le dáis la razón a la progrez por no guardar unas formas, un mínimo de sensatez.



Pues no se preocupe que yo lo busco desde el ordenador y le diré si lo encuentro, pero vamos que si no cambias siete veces de nick mejor para todos.

La culpa la tiene la gente que engaña no los que nos defendemos que ya bastante hacemos aguantando actitudes tan poco éticas como las de estos tíos que hablan 2 con 20 nicks diferentes pars encima cargar con las culpas de cualquier error.


----------



## OYeah (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Por cierto Yeah, facha asqueroso. Que nos conocemos.




Yo a ti de que? No entiendo que dices.


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo a ti de que? No entiendo que dices.



Joder, es una forma de hablar. Estamos espesos hoy.

Voy de coña "insultándote" facha igual que tú has hecho antes con el personal...


----------



## Clavileno (3 Jul 2019)

Desde luego, que los izquierdistas estén tan exaltados es un indicador que no deja lugar a dudas. Quien haya tenido la mala fortuna de convivir (sobrevivir) con izquierdistas, se sentirá identificado con esta teoría.


----------



## OYeah (3 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Joder, es una forma de hablar. Estamos espesos hoy.
> 
> Voy de coña "insultándote" facha igual que tú has hecho antes con el personal...



Calla y lee a Diego Fusaro, escoria.


----------



## ominae (3 Jul 2019)

ESPASORTO dijo:


> ¿Te acuerdas ahora de la conversación Ominae?, es igual, no tiene mayor importancia.



Si si, con ese nick doy fe de que lo que usted dice es 100% correcto.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo recuerdo muy bien mi infancia y el porqué derivé a izquierdoso (fui punkarra, pelo al cero y demás).
> 
> Y fue precisamente por empatia con el oprimido/jodido, y por rebeldia de no querer pasar por el aro de una sociedad de mierda que te deja ciego en la Guarderia de la escuela para quitarte además todo rasgo de creatividad y de alma, acostumbrarte a trabajar en entornos peor que aburridos, negreros, y te maten el duende.
> 
> ...



Bien, eres capaz de hacer sentir mal, pero, ¿en qué beneficiaría a alguien tu forma de pensar?


----------



## OYeah (3 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Bien, eres capaz de hacer sentir mal, pero, ¿en qué beneficiaría a alguien tu forma de pensar?




Si no lo ves no eres merecedor de que te lo explique. Sigue remando.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

Una personalidad como la de Robespierre, o como la de Karl Marx, que encajan casi al dedillo en el test de psicopatía de Hare, ¿cuál es su diferencia con los que define como narcisistas? No es sólo querer ser reconocidos, en mi opinión


----------



## rush81 (3 Jul 2019)

Se llama condición humana y superioridad moral de la izquierda.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Si no lo ves no eres merecedor de que te lo explique. Sigue remando.



No soy merecedor, eh. Bueno, como usted quiera, majestad. 
Mi impresión es que necesitas odiar y despreciar para tener algún tipo de sensación. Y que les ha tocado a los que tienen negocios como les habrá tocado a mil otros.


----------



## OYeah (3 Jul 2019)

Ahora Robespierre es el psicópata, pero no Maria Antonieta. Hay que joderse, con estos fachuzos.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

¿Qué rasgos así presentarían? En mi opinión, los Rothschild o Rockefeller están casi tan expuestos como un político o un escritor (que es lo que era Marx), pero son personas que, por su actividad comercial, han de servir a otros continuamente, logrando casi siempre una ganancia mutua. Y por lo que sé de ambos, se les puede ver como equivocados y manipuladores, pero no veo en qué momento actúan con el fin único de lograr la desgracia ajena, que es el caso, para mí evidente, de gran parte de los socialistas.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Ahora Robespierre es el psicópata, pero no Maria Antonieta. Hay que joderse, con estos fachuzos.



¿Podrías explicarlo, o como forma parte de tu revelación no necesita explicación?


----------



## OYeah (3 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicarlo, o como forma parte de tu revelación no necesita explicación?




Veo que eres un troll, pasando.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Veo que eres un troll, pasando.



Yo creo que sólo sientes el mal ajeno, y que eso te coloca en una definición acorde con lo que aquí hablamos. Una forma de sadismo. Es decir, haciendo daño al otro, viéndole sufrir, te llega una noción de lo que son las sensaciones, que de otro modo no captas. ¿Es así, verdad?


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

Busca entrevistas Jacob Rothschild, hay muchas. Los Rockefeller han sido muy famosos y han tenido políticos, incluso un vicepresidente de usa
es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelson_Rockefeller


----------



## esNecesario (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Ahora Robespierre es el psicópata, pero no Maria Antonieta. Hay que joderse, con estos fachuzos.




Ah pero OYeah, ¿vas en serio?, creía que ibas de coña con lo de los fachas como para quitar hierro al asunto. ¿Tú antes no eras así no?, estás troleando.


----------



## OYeah (3 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Yo creo que sólo sientes el mal ajeno, y que eso te coloca en una definición acorde con lo que aquí hablamos. Una forma de sadismo. Es decir, haciendo daño al otro, viéndole sufrir, te llega una noción de lo que son las sensaciones, que de otro modo no captas. ¿Es así, verdad?




Yo lo que he visto es el daño que vosotros hijos de puta habeis infringido al pueblo por todos lados, desgraciados. Los Santos Inocentes.

Asi que a mamarla, trolaco. Defiende a tus putos reyes por otro lado, a ver si aparece otro Robespierre y nos libramos de estos.


----------



## Don Potettes (3 Jul 2019)

Y Amancio Ortega bebe la sangre de los niños de Bangladesh.... Ya.
Volvemos al origen.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo lo que he visto es el daño que vosotros hijos de puta habeis infringido al pueblo por todos lados, desgraciados. Los Santos Inocentes.
> 
> Asi que a mamarla, trolaco. Defiende a tus putos reyes por otro lado, a ver si aparece otro Robespierre y nos libramos de estos.



No sé quiénes somos nosotros, pero, ¿qué nos harías?
¿Cómo te gustaría vernos? Di, anda, ¿cómo te daría verdadero placer?
Lo peor de esta teoría es que parece ser cierta.


----------



## OYeah (3 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> No sé quiénes somos nosotros, pero, ¿qué nos harías?




Lo que yo te hiciera no tiene nada que ver con yo ser un psicópata, todo lo contrario, pero no te iba a gustar.

Y ahora vas a cansar a otro, pesado manipulador de los cojones, desgraciado, a ver si tenemos suerte y despareceis todos del mapa en esta lesgislatura..


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo que yo te hiciera no tiene nada que ver con yo ser un psicópata, todo lo contrario, pero no te iba a gustar.
> 
> Y ahora vas a cansar a otro, pesado manipulador de los cojones, desgraciado, a ver si tenemos suerte y despareceis todos del mapa en esta lesgislatura..



Dime, dime, ¿qué me vas a hacer?, ¿crees que puedes hacerme sufrir? Yo creo que no puedes, que eres un mierdecilla, no darías miedo ni a un gato.


----------



## OYeah (3 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Dime, dime, ¿qué me vas a hacer?, ¿crees que puedes hacerme sufrir? Yo creo que no puedes, que eres un mierdecilla, no das miedo.




Partirte la cara por trol y por pesado.

Ala, a cascarla.


----------



## cuatroC (3 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Partirte la cara por trol y por pesado.
> 
> Ala, a cascarla.



¿Lo has hecho muchas veces antes?


----------



## ESC (3 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> No es culpa suya, es la forma natural de actuar de estas personas, como se explica en la primera página. Son trucos que usan de forma habitual para engañar a la persona con la que están hablando, que llega un momento que se encuentra discutiendo sobre cosas que no tienen nada que ver con el dilema original que ha iniciado el debate.
> 
> Por eso son tan activos al responderte y escriben mensajes tan largos mientras a otros usuarios les ignoran.
> 
> Es siempre así.



Bueno, trataré de ser escueto. Desestimo la división izquierda/derecha en política, pero si mis conciudadanos se rigen bajo esos principios, me fuerzan a hacerlo:

- Partiendo de esa asociación entre izquierda-emoción. Derecha-lógica. Más propia de los hemisferios cerebrales.

- Partiendo de la base de que más que "psicópatas" deberíamos de hablar de "personas con rasgos psicopáticos".

- Partiendo de la base de que dichas personas con rasgos psicopáticos tienden a posicionarse en puestos de liderazgo.

Tendríamos en la "izquierda" una masa de individuos que aglutinaría tanto a aquellos que ciertamente desean una sociedad tendente al colectivismo y la solidaridad como a personas que desean un trato de favor dadas sus circunstancias personales. De igual forma tendríamos a un conjunto de personas no dispuestas a moverse por principios lógicos, por tanto a la hora de debatir lo convierten todo en algo chusco. En este punto debo darle la razón y a mi juicio, atina.

Teniendo presente que se sienten moralmente superiores, llevan esta superioridad a los debates. Cegándoles su orgullo personal.

Tenemos una masa de gente cegada por su orgullo dirigidos por personas con rasgos psicopáticos.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sea como fuere, en mi última intervención de ayer no fui todo lo concreto que me hubiese gustado.

Quería transmitir cierta preocupación que tengo y es que el "relativismo moral" puede resultar una trampa ideológica al igual que el maniqueísmo.

De la convención al dogma hay un paso y la verdad es inalcanzable. Hay que tener cuidado con las propias abstracciones que realizamos, las señalo como una trampa en si mismas y por tanto es fácil que nos convirtamos en aquello que criticamos.

Por otra parte señalar que la "verdad es inalcanzable" no nos relega al relativismo. Me muevo en un terreno sumamente incómodo.

No me extraña que se practique la meditación tratando de vaciar la mente. 

Ya que estamos tratando de "analizar" es fácil dar el paso y "juzgar" y en tal caso siempre deberíamos hablar de "fallo de jurado".

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trato de explicarme lo mejor que puedo, no sé si se me entiende.


----------



## Lammero (3 Jul 2019)

No se me _enturbulen..._
Hubbard was right and that's a fact.
Tampoco hace falta ponerse _supresivo_ al respecto.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Me viene a la cabeza Passolini, marxista y cristiano, bajo cualquier clasificacion posible, izquierdista.
> 
> Su tipologia psicologica me resulta mas cercana a la de neurotico/psicotico (ver otros posts de ominae) que a la de un psicopata
> 
> ...



Bataille es un fingido psicópata, en el tiempo de la Historia del Ojo, diría. Era ese tiempo de los surrealistas en que consistía el tema en ver quién se salía más de madre, y Bataille se hizo el Sade, aunque no lo era. Me choca mucho pensar ahora en "El culpable", o en los textos de Maurice Blanchot o en la actitud de Sartre durante la invasión alemana de Hitler de Francia. Bueno, siempre me ha chocado. Como el partido comunista, ordenado desde Moscú, había ordenado silencio, no hacen nada. De antifascista pasan a pronazis, de hecho a mantener sus puestos y a colaborar activamente. Sartre preparaba ya su farsa para después de la guerra, de modo que alguien que era comunista, que es salvado por nazis del campo de prisioneros al que va al principio como soldado, que trabaja luego normalmente durante la ocupación en lugares públicos, después de la guerra se presenta al mundo como el representante de la buena opción moral, como un pacifista que, ante los nazis, toma la decisión exuistencial adecuada y tal y cual. Es algo increíble. el caso es que todo lo intelectual en Fancia desde entonces parte de esta farsa psicopática, y les duró una generación, luego la siguiente de farsantes como Foucault y sus amigos y ahí ya se terminó. Todos comunistas, miembros del partido, dedicados fundamentalmente a ver cómo se podía destruir la sociedad: la francesa, otras, la mundial, en fin, lo que se les pusiera por delante. Y su excusa era que eran antinazis, es que es increíble. Y esto se acepta tal cual.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo lo que he visto es el daño que vosotros hijos de puta habeis infringido al pueblo por todos lados, desgraciados. Los Santos Inocentes.
> 
> Asi que a mamarla, trolaco. Defiende a tus putos reyes por otro lado, a ver si aparece otro Robespierre y nos libramos de estos.



Ejemplo enesimo del hilo de lo que se habla


----------



## esNecesario (4 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo que yo te hiciera no tiene nada que ver con yo ser un psicópata, todo lo contrario, pero no te iba a gustar.
> 
> Y ahora vas a cansar a otro, pesado manipulador de los cojones, desgraciado, a ver si tenemos suerte y despareceis todos del mapa en esta lesgislatura..



No te reconozco Oyeah, tú antes ibas de "facha" por el foro. Increible cómo a evolucionado y acabado el hilo. ¿Al final como justicia divina se cumple la teoría de Ominae?

Entiendo que hay muchas personas que no pasamos por la categoría de ser considerados plenamente de derechas o de izquierdas, yo uno de ellos. Pero guardando una coherencia con las buenas ideas que aceptamos de ambas ideologías, según el sentido común (cada vez menos común).




Pongo un mensaje tuyo de hace tan solo unos días;


[IMG alt="OYeah"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/129/129915.jpg?1557861234[/IMG]
*OYeah
Himbersor*
Desde16 Nov 2017Mensajes4.694Zanx 5.165
Lunes a las 09:44

Nuevo
Añadir marcador
#29



> hortera dijo:
> si tu tocas a un moro, gitano, a un colombiano, nigeriano al dia siguiente aparece con una legión de primos, amigos, vecinos compatriotas, si eres blanco y te intentan pegar no encontrarás ni a un solo amigo dispuesto a chupar ostias por ti.
> Esta gente hace piña cuando están fuera de su país, la calle es de ellos.



Y esto es todo, señores. De esto va todo. De tribus. Y nosotros individuos cagones egoistas esperando que la mierda le caiga al de al lado.

Con lo fácil que seria montar una patrulla vecinal de 30 o 40 tios que controlaran 4 o 5 calles. A ver que gitanada se atrevia con ellos.

Zanx Citar Responder



----------
Debe ser que eres uno de la izquierda antigua, que por ser de izquierdas no te impide ser patriota y defender lo tuyo, criticando a la gitanada y tal. Fíjate que incluso yo, que intento apartarme de lo que creo una manipulación ideológica de las masas (izquierda-derecha) caigo también en prejuicios al haber creído que eras fachilla, y veo que eres izquierdista radical de la antigua usanza, no progre.

En fín, también me ha pasado no entender discusiones a muerte entre "fachas" identitarios..., hispanistas..., nazis..., falangistas..., franquistas..., voxistas..., Cosas de las ideologías políticas, que funcionan igual que las religiones puras.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

O sea, la característica es que se pueden presentar como liberadores, luchadores contra la injusticia, igualitaristas, defensores de cualquier causa noble, y al mismo tiempo ser los mayores asesinos que ha parido madre. Sin ningún problema. Los etarras, que tan a mano los tenemos, vienen bien de ejemplo.
Para contrarrestarles entre la gente normal, lo mejor, pienso, es ponerles ante la situación que se están tragando por puro despiste:
¿Matarías de un tiro en la nuca a un señor por ser facha?
¿Cómo reaccionarías hacia tu hijo si tu hijo lo hiciera? No en teoría, no en la imagen de otras personas, si tu hijo, tu padre, tú o tu amigo hicierais eso, matar a alguien sin necesidad, ¿cómo te lo tomarías?
Y ahí la gente puede ver cosas, poniéndose en una situación que saben que es detestable, que difumina el motivo ideológico, que se descubre como una mera excusa para el asesinato, pues es lo que es.


----------



## OYeah (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Ejemplo enesimo del hilo de lo que se habla




Que retrasado eres, cesard. Defiende a los hijos de perra que pasaban del hambre del pueblo, eso es lo tuyo, que lo mio es cortarles el cuello, gran invento la guillotina, cuanto sufrimiento ahorro a los franceses.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Que retrasado eres, cesard. Defiende a los hijos de perra que pasaban del hambre del pueblo, eso es lo tuyo, que lo mio es cortarles el cuello, gran invento la guillotina, cuanto sufrimiento ahorro a los franceses.



La mejor prueba de que lo que queréis es simplemente ver el sufrimiento en otros, es que no tenéis jamás en cuenta que la mayor parte de asesinados en estas revoluciones, incluyendo la francesa, no son vuestro objeto de odio, sino más bien gente de todo tipo, incluidos un gran número de los propios revolucionarios. Y especialmente la gente más humilde, que es masacrada más fácilmente.
Lo que queréis es sencillamente una situación de crimen generalizado, y todas las muertes ayudan.
De no ser así, lamentaríais el crimen. Pero no. Es justo lo que os gusta. ¿Acaso no es así?


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

Por ejemplo
Guerra de la Vendée - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
En la guerra de la Vendea, provocada por la leva general e imposición completa del nuevo Estado del Terror, en 1793, mueren 200.000 personas. Todas "del pueblo", campesinos. 
Entonces alguien que dice que es de izquierdas por las imposiciones, por la escuela obligatoria (que Robespierre impuso por primera vez en la historia de Francia justo entonces), y por el injusto beneficio de unos pocos, y a favor de algo así como "el pueblo", y suponemos que a favor de sus "derechos humanos". Alguien que dice ser un radical en eso, no tiene en cambio problema en alegrarse con la masacre desde un poder totalitario de cientos de miles de inocentes con el fin de implantar en base al terror una tiranía militar con fines de conquista. 
¿Algo falla, no?
Claro, es que la primera parte, todo lo de los derechos y tal, era un engaño. Son parte de una teoría distinta, la liberal, que les interesa enarbolar por su utilidad. Pero lo que quieren es hacer sufrir, matar. 
Por eso Marx y todos ellos creen de hecho que los conceptos de libertad, individuo, justicia, verdad, son farsas que ocultan otra cosa: porque así es como se los toman ellos.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (4 Jul 2019)

qbit dijo:


> Porque no son de derechas, imbécil. La ideología del régimen es una, y la propaganda os dice que tenéis diversidad izquierda-derecha para que os creáis que podéis elegir con el voto pero es mentira pues son todos de izquierda. Lo estáis viendo con vuestros ojos y todavía decís que por ser la élite tienen que ser de derechas, porque tenéis incrustado en vuestros estúpidos cerebros que élite = derecha y pueblo = izquierda, cuando la realidad es que régimen mundialista = ricos = izquierda = explotar al resto de la población como hacía en la URSS la nomenklatura.



Desde la Revolución Francesa las élites son de "izquierdas". Las élites burguesas del Antiguo Régimen son un giro a la "izquierda" respecto a la "derecha" que representaba el Antiguo Régimen.

Luego de estos liberales un grupo de burgueses (Marx, Engels, Lenin, Trotsky... todos eran burgueses) se escinden en la rama socialista, que no es sino una depuración del ansia de poder de estas élites burguesas, una evolución del liberalismo. De hecho en su obra El Capital, Marx menciona que la etapa de desarrollo liberal es necesaria como paso previo hacia el socialismo-comunismo y que a él le parecía estupenda la Revolución Francesa que había llevado al poder a los burgueses, y que había acometido atrocidades contra el pueblo-proletariado que él decía defender al privatizar vía desamortizaciones las tierras comunales y de la Iglesia (alquiladas a agricultores pobres a coste casi cero). De hecho alzamientos como el de la Vendée en 1793, o la primera guerra carlista en España de 1833-1840, son en realidad alzamientos populares contra esta nueva burguesía opresora del pueblo.

No por casualidad en la Unión Soviética el estado arrebatará sus tierras a los campesinos rusos y ucranianos, para ser acaparadas por la nomenklatura, lo que supondría la guerra al Kulak y el brutal genocidio del Hododomor en los años 30, con millones de muertos, inspirándose en lo hecho por los burgueses un siglo antes.

Holodomor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## OYeah (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> La mejor prueba de que lo que queréis es simplemente ver el sufrimiento en otros, es que no tenéis jamás en cuenta que la mayor parte de asesinados en estas revoluciones, incluyendo la francesa, no son vuestro objeto de odio, sino más bien gente de todo tipo, incluidos un gran número de los propios revolucionarios. Y especialmente la gente más humilde, que es masacrada más fácilmente.
> Lo que queréis es sencillamente una situación de crimen generalizado, y todas las muertes ayudan.
> De no ser así, lamentaríais el crimen. Pero no. Es justo lo que os gusta. ¿Acaso no es así?




Jajajajaj!!! Vas a manipular e intoxicar a tu reputisima madre, a mi no, que tengo el culo pelado y más nivel intelectual que tú, aunque sea grosero como Fernán Gómez.

El origen de la izquierda es un sentimiento buenista, es Rousseau, es el movimiento animalista, es el considerar que se puede vivir en un mundo mejor que el que vosotros propugnais, basado en la violencia institucional conservadora. Que algunos se pasen de buenistas y no vean la violencia que hay detrás de todo no es mi culpa. Pero psicopatas? Psicopatas es la derecha cacique hija de perra, las monarquias absolutas, el poder arrogante y obtuso en general. Precisamente por falta de empatia.

Ala vete a tomar un poquito por culo y trata de engañar a otros, sigo pensando que eres un trolazo.


----------



## ominae (4 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> El origen de la izquierda es un sentimiento buenista, es Rousseau,



Pues eso es lo que decimos, que la izquierda es Rousseau, el tío que abandonaba a sus hijos en el orfanato y luego escribía libros sobre la educación. O el que decía que no había sentido jamas ni pizca de amor por la mujer que le cuidó gran parte de su vida.

Eso es lo que se trata de explicar.


----------



## OYeah (4 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que decimos, que la izquierda es Rousseau, el tío que abandonaba a sus hijos en el orfanato y luego escribía libros sobre la educación. O el que decía que no había sentido jamas ni pizca de amor por la mujer que le cuidó gran parte de su vida.
> 
> Eso es lo que se trata de explicar.



Que no hagas más proyecciones ad-hominen, retrasado, que nos referimos a la filosofia de Rousseu, "el hombre es bueno por naturaleza", que puede ser una idea muy equivocada pero no es psicópatica en nada, PESADOS, intoxicadores, paletos, cazurros, que paciencia con vosotros.


----------



## ominae (4 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Que no hagas más proyecciones ad-hominen, retrasado, que nos referimos a la filosofia de Rousseu, "el hombre es bueno por naturaleza", que puede ser una idea muy equivocada pero no es psicópatica en nada, PESADOS, intoxicadores, paletos, cazurros, que paciencia con vosotros.



Pero si no es ninguna proyección, es lo que era Rousseau, te decía eso pars engañarte como hacen todos los psicopatas. Marx hacía lo mismo.

Un hijo de puta integral que dice que el hombre es bueno por naturaleza cuando sabe perfectamente que el no es bueno sino malvado.

Y la gente estudiando a este chusma humana en los colegios, igual que a Marx en vez de estudiar la evidencia de cómo eran en realidad y como usaban estos engaños para destruir la sociedad.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Jul 2019)

Ya que se habla de Rousseau hay que decir que los revolucionarios franceses eran una panda de criminales, a ese periodo historico en vez de Revolucion Francesa habria que llamarlo Gran Masacre. En cuanto a Marx, hablamos de un tio que se pasaba el dia hablando de los trabajadores y que no trabajo en su puta vida, como los dirigentes de la izquierda actual.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2019)

Este hilo es curioso, entran esta gente a negarlo, y con sus actitudes, refuerzan todo lo dicho anteriormente. Es la muestra que lo que se dice es cierto


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Jajajajaj!!! Vas a manipular e intoxicar a tu reputisima madre, a mi no, que tengo el culo pelado y más nivel intelectual que tú, aunque sea grosero como Fernán Gómez.
> 
> El origen de la izquierda es un sentimiento buenista, es Rousseau, es el movimiento animalista, es el considerar que se puede vivir en un mundo mejor que el que vosotros propugnais, basado en la violencia institucional conservadora. Que algunos se pasen de buenistas y no vean la violencia que hay detrás de todo no es mi culpa. Pero psicopatas? Psicopatas es la derecha cacique hija de perra, las monarquias absolutas, el poder arrogante y obtuso en general. Precisamente por falta de empatia.
> 
> Ala vete a tomar un poquito por culo y trata de engañar a otros, sigo pensando que eres un trolazo.



¿Pero es que no ves que estás diciendo esto del poder arrogante y la violencia institucional y al mismo tiempo estás defendiendo al poder más arrogante y la mayor violencia institucional?


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Jul 2019)

Disonancia cognitiva intensifies
I'm so triggered!!!


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ya que se habla de Rousseau hay que decir que los revolucionarios franceses eran una panda de criminales, a ese periodo historico en vez de Revolucion Francesa habria que llamarlo Gran Masacre. En cuanto a Marx, hablamos de un tio que se pasaba el dia hablando de los trabajadores y que no trabajo en su puta vida, como los dirigentes de la izquierda actual.



Marx no trabajó hasta el punto de dejar morir de hambre a tres de sus hijos, aun teniendo empleo a mano.
Lenin, por ejemplo, tampoco trabajó jamás, y vivió de su madre hasta crear su siniestra organización.
Por cierto, la familia de Lenin era rica. Y su hermano fue ahorcado por la justicia rusa (se nos suele recordar en toda hagiografía de Lenin, como motivo principal del resentimiento de Vladimir), pero no fue ahorcado por defender una mayor libertad, sino por intentar asesinar al zar (fue pillado transportando las bombas que iba a arrojar junto a otros al paso de la comitiva del zar).


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Marx no trabajó hasta el punto de dejar morir de hambre a tres de sus hijos, aun teniendo empleo a mano.
> Lenin, por ejemplo, tampoco trabajó jamás, y vivió de su madre hasta crear su siniestra organización.
> Por cierto, la familia de Lenin era rica. Y su hermano fue ahorcado por la justicia rusa (se nos suele recordar en toda hagiografía de Lenin, como motivo principal del resentimiento de Vladimir), pero no fue ahorcado por defender una mayor libertad, sino por intentar asesinar al zar.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Todos tenemos nuestras luces y sombras. TODOS.

El problema es que los "izquierdistas" se creen seres de luz.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Cada vez que escribo eso de "izquierdas" o "derechas" me siento gilipollas.

Así es imposible tener un buen dirigente. Gobernar es un arte, requiere un equilibrio.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Este hilo es curioso, entran esta gente a negarlo, y con sus actitudes, refuerzan todo lo dicho anteriormente. Es la muestra que lo que se dice es cierto



Los "no psicópatas" también os estáis comportando como psicópatas. Por eso es tan loleante el hilo 

Enviado desde mi XT1021 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lammero (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Este hilo es curioso, entran esta gente a negarlo, y con sus actitudes, refuerzan todo lo dicho anteriormente. Es la muestra que lo que se dice es cierto




Cuanto más _supresivos_ se ponen, más cabalgamos 

¿Qué significa “Persona Supresiva”?

Deje de hacer el ridículo con sus argumentos circulares.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Los "no psicópatas" también os estáis comportando como psicópatas. Por eso es tan loleante el hilo
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1021 mediante Tapatalk



Lo curioso del caso es que yo me crié con un psicópata carismático. No se les ve venir.

La mayor baza de un psicópata es la paradoja que representa esta existencia en la que en mayor o menor medida todos podemos desconectar nuestra empatía por momentos y las ideologías a veces facilitan este efecto.

Por eso me veo en la obligación de pedir que entierren el hacha de guerra ideológica.

------------------------------------------------------

Decir que siempre he interpretado el mito de la caverna al revés, cuanta razón tenía Sócrates al afirmar aquello de "yo solo sé que no sé nada".

El mundo de las ideas tiene una sombra alargada, 2000 y pico años no son nada y aquí les veo, cerrando los ojos y pensando que existe una "derecha" o "izquierda" flotando en la nada.

Somos esclavos de nuestras propias abstracciones. Es normal, solo hemos empezado a caminar.


----------



## Lammero (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Marx no trabajó hasta el punto de dejar morir de hambre a tres de sus hijos, aun teniendo empleo a mano.
> Lenin, por ejemplo, tampoco trabajó jamás, y vivió de su madre hasta crear su siniestra organización.
> Por cierto, la familia de Lenin era rica. Y su hermano fue ahorcado por la justicia rusa (se nos suele recordar en toda hagiografía de Lenin, como motivo principal del resentimiento de Vladimir), pero no fue ahorcado por defender una mayor libertad, sino por intentar asesinar al zar (fue pillado transportando las bombas que iba a arrojar junto a otros al paso de la comitiva del zar).




No ha lugar.

La "teoría" de ominae habla de deficiencias cerebrales/morales INNATAS de los mataos de izquierdas, no de sus élites o ideólogos. Eso está todavía por demostrar.

Por cierto...
The Satanic Core of Libertarianism


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

Esto parece lo de los nacionalistas catalanes, que nadie se creía que en realidad eran antiespañoles separatistas muy radicales, pero cuando sus jefes se mostraron decididamente así, les votaron en la misma proporción. 
Del mismo modo, vemos a esta gente que finge ser demócrata y derechos humanos e igualdad, pero que si sus jefes dijeran: hay que matarles, se pondrían a ello sin problemas.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Lammero dijo:


> No ha lugar.
> 
> La "teoría" de ominae hable de deficiencias cerebrales/morales INNATAS de los mataos de izquierdas, no de sus élites o ideólogos. Eso está todavía por demostrar.
> 
> ...



Gracias, eso es algo que paso por alto en dicha teoría.

Retomando la plasticidad del cerebro. Hay algo entre software y hardware que puede que se retroalimente.

Por eso me resulta tan atrayente esta teoría, quizás porque no acabo de comprenderla del todo. Pero algo hay.

-------------------------------------------------------

Izquierdas y derechas nos empujan al maniqueísmo.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

Lammero dijo:


> No ha lugar.
> 
> La "teoría" de ominae hable de deficiencias cerebrales/morales INNATAS de los mataos de izquierdas, no de sus élites o ideólogos. Eso está todavía por demostrar.
> 
> ...



Es falso lo que cuenta el enlace. Basta con seguir los mismos enlaces. La mentira denigra a quien la cuenta.
Y no, la teoría habla de toda una mentalidad, más presente en las élites engañadoras que en los engañados, obviamente.


----------



## Decipher (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Esto parece lo de los nacionalistas catalanes, que nadie se creía que en realidad eran antiespañoles separatistas muy radicales, pero cuando sus jefes se mostraron decididamente así, les votaron en la misma proporción.
> Del mismo modo, vemos a esta gente que finge ser demócrata y derechos humanos e igualdad, pero que si sus jefes dijeran: hay que matarles, se pondrían a ello sin problemas.



Yo he visto ODIO en la mirada de gente de izquierdas, por lo demas normal, contra los que identifican como rivales ideológicos.

El fanatismo ideológico tiene eso.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Se pueden construir las estructuras ideológicas que a cada uno le vengan en gana. La clave reside en dónde nos posicionamos.

Dónde se establece el eje de sustento.

Todo lo que no sea posicionarse en el "lienzo en blanco" es susceptible de cegarnos en nuestra postura.

Espero no estar abusando de los símiles.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Desde mi punto de vista es más pernicioso posicionarse dentro de la propia estructura ideológica de turno que mantener una perspectiva más amplia.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jul 2019)

Lammero dijo:


> No ha lugar.
> 
> La "teoría" de ominae hable de deficiencias cerebrales/morales INNATAS de los mataos de izquierdas, no de sus élites o ideólogos. Eso está todavía por demostrar.
> 
> ...



Lo que se ha demostrado es más bien lo contrario... Líderes como Lenin, Stalin, Hitler, Mao, etc, se comportaron del modo en que se comportaron porque ellos así lo quisieron. Pensar que en función de la ideología uno tiene el cerebro averiado o no, es entrar en la misma esfera moral en la estaban los tipos antes mencionados. El que piense de ese modo, que se lo haga mirar, porque se esta convirtiendo en aquello que dice odiar.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que se ha demostrado es más bien lo contrario... Líderes como Lenin, Stalin, Hitler, Mao, etc, se comportaron del modo en que se comportaron porque ellos así lo quisieron. Pensar que en función de la ideología uno tiene el cerebro averiado o no, es entrar en la misma esfera moral en la estaban los tipos antes mencionados. El que piense de ese modo, que se lo haga mirar, porque se esta convirtiendo en aquello que dice odiar.



En el momento en el que nos posicionamos caemos de lleno en la paradoja.

Es inevitable posicionarse, por tanto es inevitable la paradoja.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lo dejo en este punto, antes de que alguien me señale como "rallado".

Solamente les invito a reflexionar sobre determinada naturaleza existencial.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pedazo de hilo, calidad máxima.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo que se ha demostrado es más bien lo contrario... Líderes como Lenin, Stalin, Hitler, Mao, etc, se comportaron del modo en que se comportaron porque ellos así lo quisieron. Pensar que en función de la ideología uno tiene el cerebro averiado o no, es entrar en la misma esfera moral en la estaban los tipos antes mencionados. El que piense de ese modo, que se lo haga mirar, porque se esta convirtiendo en aquello que dice odiar.



No, no es una cuestión de ideología. Sino de que tal ideología sólo está ocultando (encubriendo) un comportamiento totalmente anormal y criminal.
Que muchos crean en ella, normalmente significa que están engañados.
Entonces, cuando se dice esto, sale uno diciendo:
"No, sois _vosotros_ los que hacéis eso, *os vamos a matar a todos*". Y entonces se cumple la teoría.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> No, no es una cuestión de ideología. Sino de que tal ideología sólo está ocultando (encubriendo) un comportamiento totalmente anormal y criminal.
> Que muchos crean en ella, normalmente significa que están engañados.
> Entonces, cuando se dice esto, sale uno diciendo:
> "No, sois _vosotros_ los que hacéis eso, *os vamos a matar a todos*". Y entonces se cumple la teoría.



No es que estén engañados, es una cuestión más compleja. Un criminal puede una persona totalmente normal, y de hecho muchos suelen serlo. Su motivación no responde a que estén mal de la cabeza. Es la banalidad del mal, que decía Hannah Arendt.


----------



## Decipher (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> No, no es una cuestión de ideología. Sino de que tal ideología sólo está ocultando (encubriendo) un comportamiento totalmente anormal y criminal.
> Que muchos crean en ella, normalmente significa que están engañados.
> Entonces, cuando se dice esto, sale uno diciendo:
> "No, sois _vosotros_ los que hacéis eso, *os vamos a matar a todos*". Y entonces se cumple la teoría.



Esa es mi impresión, que aparte de verdaderos psicópatas en la cúpula de la izquierda, el izquierdismo ampara muchos comportamientos psicopáticos y dado su radicalismo también los crea en gente normal.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> No es que estén engañados, es una cuestión más compleja. Un criminal puede una persona totalmente normal, y de hecho muchos suelen serlo. Su motivación no responde a que estén mal de la cabeza. Es la banalidad del mal, que decía Hannah Arendt.



Esa banalidad, referida a que alguien puede organizar redadas y transportes de millones de personas con destino a su exterminio, sin despeinarse, es precisamente señal de lo que estamos llamando psicopatía


----------



## arriondas (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Esa banalidad, referida a que alguien puede organizar redadas y transportes de millones de personas con destino a su exterminio, sin despeinarse, es precisamente señal de lo que estamos llamando psicopatía



No, no lo es. Porque muchas de esas personas que organizaban redadas podían ser esposos y padres ejemplares, pero que no cuestionaban las órdenes de arriba. Que no tiene por qué ser un individuo (el de arriba), sino incluso el sistema en si.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Lo que es sanísimo es desplazar este debate a la "izquierda".

Como decía nadie está exento de caer en estos principios, pero la "izquierda" ni tan siquiera se lo plantea.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Este hilo puede resumirse en un gigantesco: ¡NO SOIS SERES DE LUZ!. Dejad de hacer el capullo por tanto.

Más o menos.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Por lo menos los cristianos contemplan las luces y sombras del individuo, su naturaleza pecadora y lo engañina que es esta existencia.

La religión progre no.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

La religión progre es puro maniqueísmo aplicado a colectivos.

Alguien tiene que empezar a retratarlos en sus particularidades.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> No, no lo es. Porque muchas de esas personas que organizaban redadas podían ser esposos y padres ejemplares, pero que no cuestionaban las órdenes de arriba. Que no tiene por qué ser un individuo (el de arriba), sino incluso el sistema en si.



Hannah Arendt no denuncia a los obedientes cuadros nazis por psicópatas, nosotros con esta teoría sí. No se puede obedecer eso y quedarse tan pancho. Aparte de que todos estos altos mandos, incluido Eichmann, sí encajaban en la descripción. Es decir, esa banalidad era propia de un verdadero desalmado. 
Pero el régimen entero era desalmado, dirigido por un psicópata de 40/40, y esto indudablemente subyuga a millones, que ceden por el lado gregario/obediente/dionisiaco, no porque ellos sean normalmente así.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Hannah Arendt no denuncia a los obedientes cuadros nazis por psicópatas, nosotros con esta teoría sí. No se puede obedecer eso y quedarse tan pancho. Aparte de que todos estos altos mandos, incluido Eichmann, sí encajaban en la descripción. Es decir, esa banalidad era propia de un verdadero desalmado.
> Pero el régimen entero era desalmado, dirigido por un psicópata de 40/40, y esto indudablemente subyuga a millones, que ceden por el lado gregario/obediente/dionisiaco, no porque ellos sean normalmente así.



Del nazismo todo lo que se vende es mentira.

El regimen ganador de esa guerra, con su ONU y sus instituciones supramnacionales, vende eso porque se sustenta en esa victoria, de 1945.

Los malvados reales son los que ganaron esa guerra. Y la sociedad actual es el precio de esa victoria de ellos


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Del nazismo todo lo que se vende es mentira.
> 
> El regimen ganador de esa guerra, con su ONU y sus instituciones supramnacionales, vende eso porque se sustenta en esa victoria, de 1945.
> 
> Los malvados reales son los que ganaron esa guerra. Y la sociedad actual es el precio de esa victoria de ellos



No, no es mentira. Puede ser torcido e interesado en ocasiones, pero no es mentira. Eichmann sí trasladó a todos esos judíos y se esconde en que él sólo quería hacer bien lo que tenía encomendado. El Comunismo es igual o más, pero eso no hace bueno al horror hitleriano. Lo que pasa es que desviamos el tema, porque hoy en día pocos psicópatas se presentan como nazis, pero un montón lo hacen como izquierdistas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> No, no es mentira. Puede ser torcido e interesado en ocasiones, pero no es mentira. Eichmann sí trasladó a todos esos judíos y se esconde en que él sólo quería hacer bien lo que tenía encomendado. El Comunismo es igual o más, pero eso no hace bueno al horror hitleriano. Lo que pasa es que desviamos el tema, porque hoy en día pocos psicópatas se presentan como nazis, pero un montón lo hacen como izquierdistas.



Esos hechos se producen despues de la escalada al alza por parte de los aliados/sovieticos; no en momentos de paz o por gusto. No es un capricho, es lo que venia sucediendose en esa guerra, porque lo que iba a suceder despues estaba claro (lo estás viendo).

Es curioso el Sindrome de Estocolmo de los europeos, defendiendo a quienes les están sodomizando


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Esos hechos se producen despues de la escalada al alza por parte de los aliados/sovieticos; no en momentos de paz o por gusto. No es un capricho, es lo que venia sucediendose en esa guerra, porque lo que iba a suceder despues estaba claro (lo estás viendo).
> 
> Es curioso el Sindrome de Estocolmo de los europeos, defendiendo a quienes les están sodomizando



¿Escalada al alza? ¿Después de invadir Austria y Checoslovaquia y repartirse Polonia con Stalin? Qué locura. Caes en el mismo tipo de engaño del socialista, justificando enormes crímenes que tú nunca hubieras podido justificarte a ti mismo. 
¿Tú hubieras roto un solo cristal de una tienda de alguien por ser judío?


----------



## Al-paquia (4 Jul 2019)

El nazismo no es otra cosa que socialismo primitivo, barbarie.

Si os fijáis, los que militan desde jóvenes en partidos políticos de cualquier orientación son narcisistas patológicos, frikis del poder inútiles que ven a los demás como extensiones de su mente.

La mayor militancia siempre la vas a encontrar en partidos que quieren cambiar el estatus quo porque aceptan a cualquiera, los nazis fueron un movimiento tal, y como tal fue un iman de psicopatas y demás basura.

Lo más fácil para desenmascarar a psicopatas y demás narcisos es comparar lo que dicen con lo que hacen, no falla.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿Escalada al alza? ¿Después de invadir Austria y Checoslovaquia y repartirse Polonia con Stalin? Qué locura. Caes en el mismo tipo de engaño del socialista, justificando enormes crímenes que tú nunca hubieras podido justificarte a ti mismo.
> ¿Tú hubieras roto un solo cristal de una tienda de alguien por ser judío?



Yo no, ni de coña.

¿Hubiese usted lanzado la bomba atómica sobre Hiroshima?.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Puede que el duelo "Globalismo/modelo de naciones" se esté jugando desde hace mucho más tiempo del que nos figuramos.

Por eso lo importante es tratar los conflictos de forma frontal, no torticera. Sin manipulación ni juegos psicopáticos.

Llamando a las cosas por su nombre.

Ser honesto, honrado y hacer honor a la verdad.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Esta partida va de imponer un estado mundial, y la misión final de un bando, va de tapadillo.

En la ONU se debería tratar el tema de consolidar un globalismo mediante un estado mundial. Que haya países que suscriban a ello y al resto que los dejen en paz.

Simple y para toda la familia.

------------------------------------------------------------------

La religión progre trata de atomizarnos y relegarnos a individuos apelando a la colectividad. Al servicio de un estado mundial.

Anda y que se vayan a la mierda. Que se creen que somos gilipollas.

Disculpen el tono. Hoy ando encendido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿Escalada al alza? ¿Después de invadir Austria y Checoslovaquia y repartirse Polonia con Stalin?



Los territorios esos fueron los arrebatados en Versalles; ademas, en Polonia se estaba asesinado alemanes. Por alguna razón (obvia), los aliados no atacaron a la URSS cuando invadieron el Este polaco, paises balticos o Finlandia




cuatroC dijo:


> Qué locura. Caes en el mismo tipo de engaño del socialista, justificando enormes crímenes que tú nunca hubieras podido justificarte a ti mismo.
> ¿Tú hubieras roto un solo cristal de una tienda de alguien por ser judío?



De ese tema yo pensaba como tú hace años. La IIGM fui adoctrinado para pensar como tú lo haces. Me gustaría explicar más, pero es delito si lo hago, así que de ese tema no puedo poner mas en el foro. Pero tiene su explicación, y te aseguro que igual en la II Republica, victimas y criminales no son los que parecen de una primera lectura.

Me encantaría escribirlo con detalle, porque conozco el asunto, pero no puedo porque arriesgo la cárcel si lo explico. Solo te puedo decir que no te creas nada de esa época, que la conozco con muchísimo detalle yo.


----------



## arriondas (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Hannah Arendt no denuncia a los obedientes cuadros nazis por psicópatas, nosotros con esta teoría sí. No se puede obedecer eso y quedarse tan pancho. Aparte de que todos estos altos mandos, incluido Eichmann, sí encajaban en la descripción. Es decir, esa banalidad era propia de un verdadero desalmado.
> Pero el régimen entero era desalmado, dirigido por un psicópata de 40/40, y esto indudablemente subyuga a millones, que ceden por el lado gregario/obediente/dionisiaco, no porque ellos sean normalmente así.



Si eres alemán si, pero somos españoles, tenemos una mentalidad muy distinta. Puede parecer una tontería pero es así. El sistema social y familiar alemán es muy jerárquico y autoritario, distinto al nuestro. Son ordenados y disciplinados, y se sienten muy orgullosos de ello. Los países mediterráneos son más indisciplinados y desordenados porque valoran mucho más la libertad individual que los alemanes, el poder decidir por uno mismo (el libre albedrío)

Esto es lo que decía el director de Auschwitz , Rudolf Höss, acerca del campo y su cometido:



> Por voluntad del Reichsführer de las SS, Auschwitz se convirtió en la mayor instalación de exterminio de seres humanos de todos los tiempos. Que fuera necesario o no ese exterminio en masa de los judíos, a mí no me correspondía ponerlo en tela de juicio, quedaba fuera de mis atribuciones. Si el mismísimo Führer había ordenado la solución final del problema judío, no correspondía a un nacionalsocialista de toda la vida como yo, y mucho menos a un Führer de las SS, ponerlo en duda.



Befehl ist Befehl, que dirían por allí. Höss estaba pensando como un alemán, independientemente de la ideología que tenga. Le encomendaron una misión y él se limita a cumplirla. Y no tiene por qué odiar a nadie, no tenía ese sentimiento; tampoco tiene remordimientos porque la idea no ha salido de él, solo está cumpiendo órdenes (_a mí lo que me dixoren_, que dirían en mi pueblo...). Por tanto no se siente responsable. Era lo que sucedía en el Experimento de Milgram, por cierto. Muchos de los llamados criminales de guerra (sean de la ideología que sean) no dejaban de ser unos grises burócratas que tenían como objetivo ascender, promocionar, etc. No sentían placer haciendo daño a otros, era su trabajo y punto.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Recuerden que pueden tratar los temas por privado, también.


----------



## Don Meliton (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Bataille es un fingido psicópata, en el tiempo de la Historia del Ojo, diría. Era ese tiempo de los surrealistas en que consistía el tema en ver quién se salía más de madre, y Bataille se hizo el Sade, aunque no lo era. Me choca mucho pensar ahora en "El culpable", o en los textos de Maurice Blanchot o en la actitud de Sartre durante la invasión alemana de Hitler de Francia. Bueno, siempre me ha chocado. Como el partido comunista, ordenado desde Moscú, había ordenado silencio, no hacen nada. De antifascista pasan a pronazis, de hecho a mantener sus puestos y a colaborar activamente. Sartre preparaba ya su farsa para después de la guerra, de modo que alguien que era comunista, que es salvado por nazis del campo de prisioneros al que va al principio como soldado, que trabaja luego normalmente durante la ocupación en lugares públicos, después de la guerra se presenta al mundo como el representante de la buena opción moral, como un pacifista que, ante los nazis, toma la decisión exuistencial adecuada y tal y cual. Es algo increíble. el caso es que todo lo intelectual en Fancia desde entonces parte de esta farsa psicopática, y les duró una generación, luego la siguiente de farsantes como Foucault y sus amigos y ahí ya se terminó. Todos comunistas, miembros del partido, dedicados fundamentalmente a ver cómo se podía destruir la sociedad: la francesa, otras, la mundial, en fin, lo que se les pusiera por delante. Y su excusa era que eran antinazis, es que es increíble. Y esto se acepta tal cual.



Buen zasca，meti a Bataille en el paquete con demasiada alegria，pero ha puesto los puntos sobre las ies，es ni mas ni menos lo que ha dicho

La maldad de Sartre，Foucault y toda esa panda de mayo del 68，ni siquiera de Sade，en el que aun se adivina cierto sentido moral, cae tan bajo. Ni siquiera quieren denunciar o rebelarse, solo buscan destruir y degradar.

Como fueron creados semejantes criaturas, a las que incluso les parecia que el Stalinismo era demasiado convencional y ordenado, es digno de estudio.

Mas alla del aspecto genetico/biologico, tiene que haber uno cultural, porque siempre ha debido haber individuos en los que se registrasen las anomalias en el cortex frontal que segun se dice provocan la psicopatia, pero en la generacion del 68 se encuentra un tipo de maldad，banal y mediocre, desconocida hasta ese momento para el hombre.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Si eres alemán si, pero somos españoles, tenemos una mentalidad muy distinta. Puede parecer una tontería pero es así. El sistema social y familiar alemán es muy jerárquico y autoritario, distinto al nuestro. Son ordenados y disciplinados, y se sienten muy orgullosos de ello. Los países mediterráneos son más indisciplinados y desordenados porque valoran mucho más la libertad individual que los alemanes, el poder decidir por uno mismo (el libre albedrío)
> 
> Esto es lo que decía el director de Auschwitz , Rudolf Höss, acerca del campo y su cometido:
> 
> ...



Hay que tener presente que la "religión progre" hace extensible la culpa de Alemania a... lo que vendría siendo entendido como "el hombre blanco", a España, y al propio concepto de Nación.

Ojo, que una nación global es una nación en si misma.

La navaja de Ockham. Todo se comprende mejor bajo el duelo Globalismo/naciones. El imperio anglo está intervenido, es la reina en esta partida de ajedrez y sacrificable por tanto. No sé qué opinan sobre este punto concreto.

Enfrentar a las naciones y ofuscarles en el proceso. No caigan en la trampa. Las cosas pueden ser mucho más sencillas y verán cómo no hay tantas diferencias entre sus puntos de vista.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo sería capaz de aceptar un estado mundial, lo que sea con tal de minimizar el dolor y el sufrimiento. Lo que hay que hacer es forzarles a quitarse la careta.

Cuando hablen con un progre invítenles a centrar su discurso en su objetivo final.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Están jugando con nosotros.

PD: No sé dónde está "Alex Cosma" pero cada día me agrada más su punto de vista.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Los territorios esos fueron los arrebatados en Versalles; ademas, en Polonia se estaba asesinado alemanes. Por alguna razón (obvia), los aliados no atacaron a la URSS cuando invadieron el Este polaco, paises balticos o Finlandia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si dices que Austria y Checoslovaquia eran parte de Alemania antes del tratado de Versalles, es evidente que no sabes lo que estás diciendo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Los territorios esos fueron los arrebatados en Versalles; ademas, en Polonia se estaba asesinado alemanes. Por alguna razón (obvia), los aliados no atacaron a la URSS cuando invadieron el Este polaco, paises balticos o Finlandia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mundo actual es consecuencia del resultado de aquella guerra, y a la vista esta cual es. Si los soldados britanicos que combatieron en aquella guerra hubieran podido ver en lo que se iba a convertir su pais actualmente estoy convencido de que se hubieran cambiado de bando. De hecho el general Patton al acabar la guerra llega a reconocer que habian combatido al bando equivocado, poco despues muere oportunamente. Fijaos ademas como la IIGM es la unica guerra que se estudia como si de una lucha entre el bien y el mal se tratara, pintando a un bando como seres de luz y al otro como el simbolo del mal absoluto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Si dices que Austria y Checoslovaquia eran parte de Alemania antes del tratado de Versalles, es evidente que no sabes lo que estás diciendo.



Los sudetes checos sí; y Austria es Alemania realmente


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Esto no se soluciona peleando entre naciones o entre divisiones ideológicas extrañas.

Esto se soluciona llevando el debate globalismo/naciones a la calle, tomando nosotros las riendas de ello en vez de que nos empujen de tapadillo mediante ingeniería social.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Las portadas del país deberían ser: "!Tenemos que alcanzar un estado mundial!", todos los días.

Nos están metiendo la religión progre todos los días por el esófago, han conseguido establecer paralelismos estructurales monetarios en todos los países alineándolos. Han conseguido implementar un sistema deuda altamente inestable por el camino.

Si no buscan una tercera guerra mundial a mi que alguien me lo explique.

Que alguien me llame magufo, por favor.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

No es mi intención desviar la atención del hilo, disculpen y continúen. Yo lo dejo por hoy.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El mundo actual es consecuencia del resultado de aquella guerra, y a la vista esta cual es. Si los soldados britanicos que combatieron en aquella guerra hubieran podido ver en lo que se iba a convertir su pais actualmente estoy convencido de que se hubieran cambiado de bando. De hecho el general Patton al acabar la guerra llega a reconocer que habian combatido al bando equivocado, poco despues muere oportunamente. Fijaos ademas como la IIGM es la unica guerra que se estudia como si de una lucha entre el bien y el mal se tratara, pintando a un bando como seres de luz y al otro como el simbolo del mal absoluto.



Este es el punto principal del asunto. 

Igual que la sociedad española actual se basa en que el franquismo es el malo; a nivel mundial todo se basa en que los occidentales piensen que aliados/sovieticos son los buenos y las potencias del Eje los malos

Y lo de Patton es el ejemplo visible. En Inglaterra y EEUU ese engaño fue debido basicamente a la mezquindad de Roosevelt y Churchill, cuyo objuetivo no era proteger los interes de sus naciones, sino proteger al comunismo


----------



## Knispel Kurt (4 Jul 2019)

Menudo cacao mental tenéis por aquí


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Gran Joe dijo:


> Menudo cacao mental tenéis por aquí



Aclare nuestras ideas, le estaré agradecido.

----------------------------------------------------------

"Los violentos de Kelly", Telly Savalas, Miembros del ejercito Norteamericano se olvidan del camino a Berlín para emprender una lucha individual en busca de oro.

Gran propaganda encubierta y no me malinterprete, me parece un peliculón. Pero las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## Paul Walker (4 Jul 2019)

Es más simple, salvo unos pocos psicópatas de verdad, lo que reina es el "retraso mental"... vamos, que la gente es tonta y ya; especialmente las mujeres y los hombres con cerebros feminizados cuya naturaleza les hace proclives al "doble pensar", a los sesgos cognitivos y no poder separar sus emociones e instintos de su lado racional cuando así sea requerido (dictar sentencia en un juicio por ejemplo) 

La razón por la que un cerebro feminizado a veces se confunde con el de un psicópata es por esa incapacidad para ser racionales, pudiendo muchas veces caer en injusticias, pero no necesariamente significa que sea por maldad, sino por pura estupidez.

Edito: Sí es por maldad, es la naturaleza femenina, pero en el caso de los hombres con cerebros feminizados, es estupidez


----------



## Navarrra (4 Jul 2019)

Afro Panchito dijo:


> Es más simple, salvo unos pocos psicópatas de verdad, lo que reina es el "retraso mental"... vamos, que la gente es tonta y ya; especialmente las mujeres y los hombres con cerebros feminizados cuya naturaleza les hace proclives al "doble pensar", a los sesgos cognitivos y no poder separar sus emociones e instintos de su lado racional.
> 
> La razón por que un cerebro feminizado a veces se confunde con el de un psicópata es por esa incapacidad para ser racionales, pudiendo muchas veces caer en injusticias, pero no necesariamente significa que sea por maldad, sino por pura estupidez.



El cerebro tiene dos modos de pensar: uno automátio y otro racional, y funcionan como si fuesen dos microprocesadores distintos. El primero no gasta energía y es muy rápido, y el segundo consume casi todos los reursos disponibles, por eso a la gene "no le gusta pensar".

El sistema racional sólo se usa en tareas que requieren plena concentración, el resto del tiempo estamos en modo automático, y el modo automático es ESTÚPIDO, pero sirve para completar casi todas las tareas cotidianas. Los prejuicios por ejemplo forman parte del sistema automático, y existen porque tienen una función: ahorrar energía.

La mayor parte de lo que pensamos no es más que un sistema de creencias, tenemos FÉ en el resto de la gente porque sabemos que el mundo funciona gracias a la gente mucho más que a nuestras propias habilidades. Tenemos más fé en lo que piensa la sociedad que en nuestro propio pensamiento. Cuanto más racional es alguien más se aisla de la sociedad (y más paranoico se vuelve), y cuanto más se identifica como parte de un grupo más deja de usar el sistema racional: religiones, equipos de futbol, ideologías, etc..


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Los sudetes checos sí; y Austria es Alemania realmente



En la opinión de un nazi, incluso el mundo entero sería Alemania, pero eso no era culpa de nadie más que los alemanes. Si das por buena la propaganda nazi del momento, te sentirás uno de ellos. 
Y en Versalles le fue mal a Alemania porque perdió una guerra, pues fracasó en la invasión de Francia, no porque de pronto le cayera un Versalles así de sopetón. Y su ruina de entreguerras fue causada por la propia estupidez de sus gestores, no por nadie más. Pero los cuatro jinetes del apocalipsis, esos sí los pusieron ellos.
Desvirtúas el buen punto de lo que planteas, poniéndote del lado de estos.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Yo no, ni de coña.
> 
> ¿Hubiese usted lanzado la bomba atómica sobre Hiroshima?.



Japón había declarado la guerra a EEUU y la llevaba hasta el final. Sin ningún motivo. Es decir, como los alemanes con los judíos.
Dos bombas fueron pocas, para todo el mal que hicieron. Y los otros también se merecieron todas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> En la opinión de un nazi, incluso el mundo entero sería Alemania, pero eso no era culpa de nadie más que los alemanes. Si das por buena la propaganda nazi del momento, te sentirás uno de ellos.
> Y en Versalles le fue mal a Alemania porque perdió una guerra, pues fracasó en la invasión de Francia, no porque de pronto le cayera un Versalles así de sopetón. Y su ruina de entreguerras fue causada por la propia estupidez de sus gestores, no por nadie más. Pero los cuatro jinetes del apocalipsis, esos sí los pusieron ellos.
> Desvirtúas el buen punto de lo que planteas, poniéndote del lado de estos.





cuatroC dijo:


> Japón había declarado la guerra a EEUU y la llevaba hasta el final. Sin ningún motivo. Es decir, como los alemanes con los judíos.
> Dos bombas fueron pocas, para todo el mal que hicieron. Y los otros también se merecieron todas.



Aqui tenemos el otro ejemplo de lo que explica Ominae.

La gente que es buena, pero a cual los psicopatas le han creado vinculacion emocional para que los defienda.

Contra esto poco se puede hacer.

Ademas, el hecho de que no se puede argumentar porque es delito lo hace aun mas dificil.

Pero te pongo 2 preguntas:

-¿Por que Alemania se rinde en la I Guerra Mundial, si no hay soldados enemigos en terreno propio?

-¿Por qué los alemanes odian a los judios?


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Japón había declarado la guerra a EEUU y la llevaba hasta el final. Sin ningún motivo. Es decir, como los alemanes con los judíos.
> Dos bombas fueron pocas, para todo el mal que hicieron. Y los otros también se merecieron todas.



Ya veo que es usted partidario de los aliados.

Prefiero mantener cierta distancia y limitarme a compartir mi malestar ante el fracaso de la diplomacia.

Tenga presente que USA buscaba una excusa para entrar en la guerra a pesar de sus divisiones internas, en Pearl Harbor se lo pusieron en bandeja al imperio Japones. Claro que estos cometieron el error de entrar al trapo. A ver quien los defiende, yo no sería capaz.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Con la saña que hubo con los bombardeos a la población civil y hay gente que lo justifica.

Se me está revolviendo el estómago. No puedo, la verdad.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Aqui tenemos el otro ejemplo de lo que explica Ominae.
> 
> La gente que es buena, pero a cual los psicopatas le han creado vinculacion emocional para que los defienda.
> 
> ...



Desde luego, si alguien tiene motivo para odiar a alguien, serán los judíos a los alemanes. Ya desde mucho antes. Siempre les culparon de todos los males, desde que les quemaban las casas cuando había peste, en el siglo XIII

Yo te pregunté antes algo, ¿apedrerarías tú una sola tienda de alguien por ser judío?


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Ya veo que es usted partidario de los aliados.
> 
> Prefiero mantener cierta distancia y limitarme a compartir mi malestar ante el fracaso de la diplomacia.
> 
> Tenga presente que USA buscaba una excusa para entrar en la guerra a pesar de sus divisiones internas, en Pearl Harbor se lo pusieron en bandeja al imperio Japones. Claro que estos cometieron el error de entrar al trapo. A ver quien los defiende, yo no sería capaz.



No, no es lo mismo atacar que defenderse. No hace falta explicar por qué a nadie. ¿Quiénes son las potencias agresoras en la II guerra mundial y cuáles las que actúan en defensa propia?


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo atacar que defenderse. No hace falta explicar por qué a nadie. ¿Quiénes son las potencias agresoras en la II guerra mundial y cuáles las que actúan en defensa propia?



Atacar civiles. Civiles.

Debería condenar a ambos bandos por ello.


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

Es aberrante, son civiles. ¿No lo entiende?. Defenderse no justifica

Déjelo.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Atacar civiles. Civiles.
> 
> Debería condenar a ambos bandos por ello.



No. Condeno a los que la comenzaron: a los psicópatas japoneses, (que ya cuando atacan y declaran la guerra a los yanquis están en el momento final de sus horribles crímenes), a Hitler, a Stalin y a su gente. Sin estos, no habría sucedido la guerra, sencillamente, o no esa guerra. En esa situación, los anglosajones fueron tan víctimas como los polacos, sólo que ganaron.
Las matanzas de civiles fueron espantosas, como en toda guerra. Claro que es aberrante. Pero la venganza es una pasión que hace perder la cabeza a los hombres.
Cuando los atenienses fracasan en la invasión de Sicilia en el 412 ac, Nicias, su jefe, lo ve muy claro: Vamos a escapar o a morir, porque todos sabemos lo que les hemos hecho. Y eso supuso el final de Atenas como potencia. Para siempre.
Hacían la guerra porque se vivía así. No intentaban confundir al personal pasado el tiempo, haciendo creer que lo que había pasado era otra cosa, y que ellos, los agresores, estaban a la par de los agredidos. Porque no era lo mismo.
Hay que decir que los japoneses sí asumieron las consecuencias de sus actos, y sí entendieron por qué les cayeron esas bombas. Pocas protestas contra la misma ocupación yanqui subsiguiente se han visto. Y en Alemania lo mismo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Desde luego, si alguien tiene motivo para odiar a alguien, serán los judíos a los alemanes. Ya desde mucho antes. Siempre les culparon de todos los males, desde que les quemaban las casas cuando había peste, en el siglo XIII
> 
> Yo te pregunté antes algo, ¿apedrerarías tú una sola tienda de alguien por ser judío?









Si han declarado la guerra primero....

No obstante, ya digo, hay mcuho mas detrás de todo esto, pero que no se puede comentar aquí




cuatroC dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo atacar que defenderse. No hace falta explicar por qué a nadie. ¿Quiénes son las potencias agresoras en la II guerra mundial y cuáles las que actúan en defensa propia?



Las potencias agresoras son los aliado-sovieticos, aunque parezca lo contrario.




ESC dijo:


> Es aberrante, son civiles. ¿No lo entiende?. Defenderse no justifica
> 
> Déjelo.




Es la vinculacion emocional. Igual que alguien que es de izquierdas siempre va a ser Franco el culpable, en la II Guerra Mundial lo mismo, siempre van a ser las potencias del Eje los malos



cuatroC dijo:


> No. Condeno a los que la comenzaron: a los psicópatas japoneses, (que ya cuando atacan y declaran la guerra a los yanquis están en el momento final de sus horribles crímenes), a Hitler, a Stalin y a su gente. Sin estos, no habría sucedido la guerra, sencillamente, o no esa guerra. En esa situación, los anglosajones fueron tan víctimas como los polacos, sólo que ganaron.
> Las matanzas de civiles fueron espantosas, como en toda guerra. Claro que es aberrante. Pero la venganza es una pasión que hace perder la cabeza a los hombres.



No

Cosas como esta

Operación Gomorra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Solo la hicieron los ganadores de la II Guerra Mundial. No hay nada similar en la historia de la guerra




cuatroC dijo:


> Hay que decir que los japoneses sí asumieron las consecuencias de sus actos, y sí entendieron por qué les cayeron esas bombas. Pocas protestas contra la misma ocupación yanqui subsiguiente se han visto. Y en Alemania lo mismo.



Para nada. Esto lo explico en este hilo

Japón y los progres, esa doble vara de medir

Ahí están las capturas de como Japon está orgulloso del lado que tomó en la II Guerra Mundial


----------



## ESC (4 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Las matanzas de civiles fueron espantosas, como en toda guerra. Claro que es aberrante. Pero la venganza es una pasión que hace perder la cabeza a los hombres.



Sí, me alegro de leer esto.

Solo voy a decir que para prevenirse de espirales de violencia, para prevenirse de psicópatas, solamente hace falta tener conocimiento. De uno mismo y de ciertos principios de esta existencia.

Ser conscientes de que la manipulación perpetrada por ciertos individuos puede provocar sufrimiento inenarrable.

Equilibrio, solo con empatía (la capacidad de ponerse en la piel del otro), no basta. Se requiere también inteligencia, parece sencillo, pero no lo es. Inteligencia, conocimiento y honestidad.

Con eso neutralizas el engaño de los rasgos psicopáticos. No hace falta emplear la violencia, solo hace falta integridad.

Gracias por esta charla y no seré yo quien justifique ninguno de los bandos. Buenas noches.


----------



## cuatroC (4 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Si han declarado la guerra primero....
> 
> No obstante, ya digo, hay mcuho mas detrás de todo esto, pero que no se puede comentar aquí
> 
> ...



El nazismo es una adoración de la mentira totalmente loca.
Y sí, cuando te tiran bombas sobre tus ciudades, no tiene nada de raro que respondas con el triple, si puedes. Son cosas típicas de la guerra . Fueron los alemanes los que bombardearon ciudades inglesas, antes de lo contrario, te recuerdo. Y eso sí es relevante.
El nazismo enplea una sarta de mentiras y victimismo que apunta en la misma dirección que estamos señalando: un completo desprecio por cualquier norma moral, y un placer sádico en ello.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿Tú te das cuenta de que esa supuesta portada de prensa es falsa? El nazismo es una adoración de la mentira totalmente loca.
> Y sí, cuando te tiran bombas sobre tus ciudades, no tiene nada de raro que respondas con el triple, si puedes. Son cosas típicas de la guerra . Fueron los alemanes los que bombardearon ciudades inglesas, antes de lo contrario, te recuerdo. Y eso sí es relevante.
> El nazismo enplea una sarta de mentiras y victimismo que apunta en la misma dirección que estamos señalando: un completo desprecio por cualquier norma moral, y un placer sádico en ello.



No es falsa

Anti-Nazi boycott of 1933 - Wikipedia

The Nazis and some outside Germany portrayed the boycott as an act of aggression, with the British newspaper the _Daily Express_ using the headline: "Judea Declares War on Germany" on March 24, 1933. 

Veis, en este tema se actúa igual que en el caso español con la II Republica y Franco. Hay una vinculacion emocional a favor de la izquierda (en el caso español) que da igual los hehcos que se presenten. Franco siempre va a ser el malo

Aquí es lo mismo. Siempre los aliados van a ser los buenos, hasta el punto de que aunque se presenten datos, se tomaran como falsos. Todo antes que admitir, por miles de datos que se pongan, de que en la II Guerra Mundial los verdaderos criminales, son los que ganaron esa guerra. Que son los que estan creando este regimen mundial paso a paso, con todas las consecuencias que vemos en el día a día.


----------



## cuatroC (5 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> No es falsa
> 
> Anti-Nazi boycott of 1933 - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Mentira.
Es cierto que esa portada no es falsa. (Vaya, por una vez), pero es una deformación de la respuesta de asociaciones judías de Estados Unidos a las amenazas nazis cuando estos llegan al poder 
No hay un ente llamado Judea que declara la guerra a Alemania. 
Es decir, es una mentira.
¿O no es así?
Los judíos se están defendiendo del odio contra ellos y esta defensa es presentada como causa de agresión. Es decir, exactamente lo mismo que hacen los etarras cuando son respondidos. 
Y la respuesta de Goebels a ese boicot totalmente legítimo de los judíos yanquis a los productos alemanes es: "un boicot a los comercios judíos, que el Estado no protegerá, hasta que sean echados de Alemania".
Pero en la ASQUEROSA propaganda nazi, los malos son las víctimas, exactamente igual que el la asquerosa propaganda roja de la gc, o en la etarra o en todo lo que estamos hablando. Es decir. Yo te quiero preguntar, ¿crees que los nazis mataban judíos porque los judíos "les habían declarado la guerra"?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Mentira.
> Es cierto que esa portada no es falsa. (Vaya, por una vez), pero es una deformación de la respuesta de asociaciones judías de Estados Unidos a las amenazas nazis cuando estos llegan al poder
> No hay un ente llamado Judea que declara la guerra a Alemania.
> Es decir, es una mentira.
> ...



De este tema yo no puedo hablar porque es delito. La informacion la tienes por internet (en EEUU no es delito, así que en inglés está)
.

Me jode porque querría argumentar y no puedo. Pero siento lo mismo que cuadno alguien dice que Franco mataba a los que querían la democracia.

No es lo que parece




cuatroC dijo:


> Y la respuesta de Goebels a ese boicot totalmente legítimo de los judíos yanquis a los productos alemanes es: "un boicot a los comercios judíos, que el Estado no protegerá, hasta que sean echados de Alemania".
> Pero en la ASQUEROSA propaganda nazi, los malos son las víctimas, exactamente igual que el la asquerosa propaganda roja de la gc, o en la etarra o en todo lo que estamos hablando. Es decir. Yo te quiero preguntar, ¿crees que los nazis mataban judíos porque los judíos "les habían declarado la guerra"?



No, los nazis no mataban judíos por ese motivo. Pero es lo que digo, los motivos no puedo decirlos, solo que no eran los agresores, aunque lo parezca, debido a la propaganda. De hecho, nunca has escuchado ningun motivo en la historiografía oficial de porque los alemanes odiaban a los judíos, solo cosas vagas y absurdas. Y eso debería darte que pensar


----------



## cuatroC (5 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> No es falsa
> 
> Anti-Nazi boycott of 1933 - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Además estás birlando a los hechos los antecedentes de todo esto, pero por todas partes, es algo repugnante. Presentas a la víctima al mismo nivel que el verdugo. Cuando ha logrado el poder un partido de gente que pretende eliminar de Europa "al peligro judío", y nada más llegar al pider sucede esto:
Tras el nombramiento de Adolf Hitler como canciller alemán en enero de 1933, el Partido Nazi de Hitler emprendió una campaña organizada de violencia y boicot contra los negocios judíos . [1] El boicot antijudío fue tolerado y posiblemente organizado por el régimen, y Hermann Göring declaró que "emplearé a la policía, y sin piedad, dondequiera que haya heridos los alemanes, pero me niego a convertir a la policía en guardia para Tiendas judías ". [1]

La Asociación Judía Central de Alemania sesintió obligada a emitir una declaración de apoyo al régimen y sostuvo que "las autoridades gubernamentales responsables [es decir, el régimen de Hitler] no están conscientes de la situación amenazadora", diciendo: "no creemos que nuestros conciudadanos alemanes se dejarán llevar a cometer excesos contra los judíos ". [2]Prominentes líderes empresariales judíos escribieron cartas en apoyo al régimen nazi pidiendo a los funcionarios de la comunidad judía en Palestina, así como a las organizaciones judías en el extranjero, que redujeran sus esfuerzos para organizar un boicot económico. [3] La Asociación de judíos nacionales alemanes , un grupo marginal que había apoyado a Hitler en sus primeros años, también argumentó en contra del boicot judío a los productos alemanes. [4] [5] [6]


----------



## cuatroC (5 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> De este tema yo no puedo hablar porque es delito. La informacion la tienes por internet (en EEUU no es delito, así que en inglés está)
> .
> 
> Me jode porque querría argumentar y no puedo. Pero siento lo mismo que cuadno alguien dice que Franco mataba a los que querían la democracia.
> ...



Yo lo que sé es que estás engañando para tratar de presentar a los nazis como los buenos y a los judíos, sus víctimas inocentes, como los malos, del mismo modo que aquellos a quien aquí llamamos psicópatas, y que no quieres verlo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Además estás birlando a los hechos los antecedentes de todo esto, pero por todas partes, es algo repugnante. Presentas a la víctima al mismo nivel que el verdugo. Cuando ha logrado el poder un partido de gente que pretende eliminar de Europa "al peligro judío", y nada más llegar al pider sucede esto:
> Tras el nombramiento de Adolf Hitler como canciller alemán en enero de 1933, el Partido Nazi de Hitler emprendió una campaña organizada de violencia y boicot contra los negocios judíos . [1] El boicot antijudío fue tolerado y posiblemente organizado por el régimen, y Hermann Göring declaró que "emplearé a la policía, y sin piedad, dondequiera que haya heridos los alemanes, pero me niego a convertir a la policía en guardia para Tiendas judías ". [1]
> 
> La Asociación Judía Central de Alemania sesintió obligada a emitir una declaración de apoyo al régimen y sostuvo que "las autoridades gubernamentales responsables [es decir, el régimen de Hitler] no están conscientes de la situación amenazadora", diciendo: "no creemos que nuestros conciudadanos alemanes se dejarán llevar a cometer excesos contra los judíos ". [2]Prominentes líderes empresariales judíos escribieron cartas en apoyo al régimen nazi pidiendo a los funcionarios de la comunidad judía en Palestina, así como a las organizaciones judías en el extranjero, que redujeran sus esfuerzos para organizar un boicot económico. [3] La Asociación de judíos nacionales alemanes , un grupo marginal que había apoyado a Hitler en sus primeros años, también argumentó en contra del boicot judío a los productos alemanes. [4] [5] [6]





cuatroC dijo:


> Yo lo que sé es que estás engañando para tratar de presentar a los nazis como los buenos y a los judíos, sus víctimas inocentes, como los malos, del mismo modo que aquellos a quien aquí llamamos psicópatas, y que no quieres verlo.



A ver, el problema aquí es que no puedo entrar a debatir porque las legislaciones europeas, entre ellas la española, impiden hablar del tema. Con lo cual me gustaría exponer lo que hubo, pero solo puedo tocar cosas puntuales.

Solo te puedo decir que la información está ahí, al igual que el día de mañana, cuando alguien me diga "Franco era un asesino y mataba a los que querían la democracia", y sea ilegal defender una postura no oficial, diré que la informacion está ahí.

De la II Guerra Mundial es delito, de la Guerra Civil española todavía no. La informacion la tienes en itnernet, pero pasa lo mismo uqese explicaba en el hilo, te han creado un vinculo emocional fuerte para que no puedas atender a razones referentes a la II Guerra Mundial

Para que iba a querer defender yo, siendo cristiano, que no soy nazi, a los mismos, sino es por un simple punto de veracidad¿? A mí realmente me da igual esa ideología. No le tengo simpatía, como sí la tengo por Cristo, por Dios. Yo iría a la cárcel por ser cristiano, pero no por defender al nazismo.

Pero eso no quita que los hechos de la II Guerra Mundial sean presentados todavía ahora de forma propagandistica por los ganadores de la guerra, hasta extremos absurdos, y no se vean las incoherencias. Yo no puedo poner argumentos porque es delito, pero sí que puedo ponerte preguntas retóricas:

-¿Por qué los aliados declaran la guerra a Alemania cuando ataca la parte del corredor polaco; pero no lo hace a la URSS cuando ataca el Este polaco o los paises balticos?

-¿Por que Churchill, en su libro no habla ni una sola vez del Holocausto?

-¿Por que hay soldados norteamericanos en Islandia antes de que EEUU declare la guerra a algun país europeo? ¿Por qué EEUU atacó barcos alemanes antes de estar en guerra con Alemania?

-¿Por qué Churchill entregó los anticomunistas de Europa del Este a la URSS para que los eliminaran fisicamente , o los llevaran al Gulag?

-¿Cual es la causa real de por qué Alemania odiaba a los judíos?

-¿Por qué , todavia ahora, hay una propaganda continua y extrema contra el nazismo; y en cambio el comunismo goza de buena opinion popular?

-¿Por qué , Rudolf Hess, numero 3 nazi (y casi, casi podemos decir que 2) y hombre de confianza de Hitler, va a Inglaterra a pactar la paz, y a pesar de eso es encarcelado y nunca mas vio la luz?

Podría seguir, pero igual respondiendote esas preguntas y quitandote esa vinculacion emocional, puedes llegar a la verdad de los hechos. En todo caso, ya digo, al ser delito en España no tengo ningun interes de estar debatiendo sobre este tema, que ademas solo tiene importancia historica para mí, y la importancia de mostrar la verdad, no un interes ideologico-politico


----------



## cuatroC (5 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> A ver, el problema aquí es que no puedo entrar a debatir porque las legislaciones europeas, entre ellas la española, impiden hablar del tema. Con lo cual me gustaría exponer lo que hubo, pero solo puedo tocar cosas puntuales.
> Yo aquí he discutido con unos cuantos propagandistas nazis y no he visto que se hayan parado en nada para decir barbaridades. Supongo que incitar a matar judíos sí está prohibido, en cambio.
> 
> Solo te puedo decir que la información está ahí, al igual que el día de mañana, cuando alguien me diga "Franco era un asesino y mataba a los que querían la democracia", y sea ilegal defender una postura no oficial, diré que la informacion está ahí.
> ...


----------



## Knispel Kurt (5 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> A ver, el problema aquí es que no puedo entrar a debatir porque las legislaciones europeas, entre ellas la española, impiden hablar del tema. Con lo cual me gustaría exponer lo que hubo, pero solo puedo tocar cosas puntuales.
> 
> Solo te puedo decir que la información está ahí, al igual que el día de mañana, cuando alguien me diga "Franco era un asesino y mataba a los que querían la democracia", y sea ilegal defender una postura no oficial, diré que la informacion está ahí.
> 
> ...




Te digo lo mismo que tu dices, la información esta ahí ,solo tienes que buscarla


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Jul 2019)

Gran Joe dijo:


> Te digo lo mismo que tu dices, la información esta ahí ,solo tienes que buscarla



Toda la version oficial de la II Guerra Mundial la conozco, y la defendí durante algunos años.

Pero una vez se estudia la guerra a fondo, y no solo la de la parte que la ONU ofrece (sea la proaliada o la prosovietica) no resiste el minimo debate

Todo lo que CuatroC dice es lo que yo pensaba


----------



## estadounido (5 Jul 2019)

Se ha enfadado usted demasiado y solo por hacerle ver que esos dos mensajes eran contradictorios, pero no es para ponerse así. Por otra parte me suelta una perorata hablando en plural "ustedes son...". Pero ¿donde me cataloga usted?, porque le diré que no me encasillo en ningún grupo, de hecho, mi forma de pensar es ecléctica, tengo un punto de vista sobre cada cosa por separado, sin adscribirme a ninguna corriente. 
En este hilo solo estamos poniendo de manifiesto las miserias del pensamiento progre. Si usted dice que no es de izquierdas pues bien, no lo voy a discutir. 
Y no me cuente a mi que un forero le ha dicho que es tal o cuál otro. Yo a usted no le dicho nada de eso.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (5 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> A ver, el problema aquí es que no puedo entrar a debatir porque las legislaciones europeas, entre ellas la española, impiden hablar del tema. Con lo cual me gustaría exponer lo que hubo, pero solo puedo tocar cosas puntuales.
> 
> Solo te puedo decir que la información está ahí, al igual que el día de mañana, cuando alguien me diga "Franco era un asesino y mataba a los que querían la democracia", y sea ilegal defender una postura no oficial, diré que la informacion está ahí.
> 
> ...



Del holocausto y de la cifra magica de los 6 millones no empieza a hablarse hasta los años 60 si no me equivoco. Yo tampoco siento simpatia por el nacionalsocialismo y no dudo que cometieran crimenes, ahora bien, pintar al otro bando como seres de luz tampoco.


----------



## Decipher (5 Jul 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Del holocausto y de la cifra magica de los 6 millones no empieza a hablarse hasta los años 60 si no me equivoco. Yo tampoco siento simpatia por el nacionalsocialismo y no dudo que cometieran crimenes, ahora bien, pintar al otro bando como seres de luz tampoco.



Lo de los judios pobres victimas inocentes tiene su gracia. Aunque en cierto modo es verdad, los ideologos izquierdistas y banqueros judios se marcharon a Estados Unidos y los que pagaron fueron los pobres pringados.


----------



## Al-paquia (5 Jul 2019)

Los judios son una gran familia narcisista, ponen un límite claro entre ellos y los pueblos que los acogen, parásitos, herramienta de las élites para saltarse las leyes, quinta columna de todas las subversiones. Se pueden ir a tomar por culo a quejarse a su Dios.


----------



## ominae (5 Jul 2019)

Nadie está hablando de contradicciones sino de maldad y engaño.


----------



## ominae (5 Jul 2019)

Eso no es ni maldad ni engaño, es que no conocemos nada que pueda funcionar mejor. 

Supongo que pretenderá ahora lanzar peroratas sobre esto, pero creo que está bastante claro que no tiene nada que ver con lo que se está hablando.


----------



## Al-paquia (5 Jul 2019)

No entender las contradicciones es lo que lleva a muchos tullidos mentales a la espiral de santidad en un intento patética de formar algo parecido a una identidad personal. 

Si no aceptas las contradicciones debes de llevar el pensamiento progre hasta el final, que no es otra cosa que el suicidio como única opción consecuente con los ideales. Todo lo demás es convivir con la contradicción.


----------



## ESC (5 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> El nazismo es una adoración de la mentira totalmente loca.



Todas las ideologías lo son.

Trato de ampliar el punto de vista, no reducirlo.

------------------------------------------------------------

Ayer comentaba que para prevenirse de los rasgos psicopáticos entre individuos no hay que emplear el uso de la violencia, solamente tener conocimiento e integridad.

Elevando esto a la esfera de lo público o incluso lo institucionalizado es cuando todo se torna más complejo ya que para neutralizar con el mero individuo no basta.

Tomar conciencia de todos los mecanismos que hay para manipular al colectivo resulta crucial en aras de una estabilidad y prosperidad, sea dicho de paso.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Sobre el hecho de estar relegados a operar o gestionarnos mediante abstracciones, ergo mentiras, es un problema para el que no tengo solución.

_"El nazismo es una adoración de la mentira totalmente loca."_

Para adoración de la mentira totalmente loca el dinero deuda.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Oigan, no seré yo quien juzgue a alguien por asimilar los principios y la narrativa de la sociedad a la que uno es coetáneo.

No estoy en posición ya que también lo refrendo con mi conducta, todos los días.

Pero joder. Un mínimo de espíritu crítico.

Un mínimo, un ápice, una pizca. Que no les va a dar un ictus por ello.


----------



## ominae (5 Jul 2019)

Nada hay en ese hilo que hable de lo que estemos hablando aquí, de la maldad de la izquierda y su voluntad de engaño continuo, por lo cual la frase que has dicho no tiene sentido alguno. Tú simplemente nos dices que no te guste ser conservador o el pensamiento conservador por las razones que sean, pero es que no estamos hablando de eso ni tiene nada que ver.


----------



## ESC (5 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Nada hay en ese hilo que hable de lo que estemos hablando aquí, de la maldad de la izquierda y su voluntad de engaño continuo, por lo cual la frase que has dicho no tiene sentido alguno. Tú simplemente nos dices que no te guste ser conservador o el pensamiento conservador por las razones que sean, pero es que no estamos hablando de eso ni tiene nada que ver.



Estamos en un punto muerto. Nos repetimos.

Hay escaso margen de acción a pesar de todos los análisis.

Izquierda y derecha son una dicotomía altamente torticera, se puede establecer una crítica en torno a ambas.

Es altamente positivo realizar una crítica en torno a "la izquierda".

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

AUTO-Crítica.


----------



## ESC (5 Jul 2019)

Dejen su orgullo de lado, abandonen los bandos ideológicos. Hay una diferencia entre establecer idearios y posicionarse en ellos.

A todos los que han participado en este hilo, darles las gracias de forma directa. Sin apretar el botón de "Thanks" que tanto daño hace. Nos separa.

CuatroC, Ominae, Agripino, Cesard. A todos, gracias. Yo me retiro a reflexionar.

Disculpen el dramatismo, pero es necesario. Esta situación es dramática.


----------



## estadounido (5 Jul 2019)

Y dale con el "ustedes". Que no me encasille, que yo no me adscribo a ninguna corriente ni tengo una ideología concreta. En otros hilos he puesto de manifiesto las contradicciones del liberalismo.


----------



## ominae (5 Jul 2019)

El hecho de que usted pida una definición de la izquierda y no se la den no implica nada de lo que estamos hablando. Nadie le ha dicho eso, pero los farsantes siempre discutís de este modo.

Las biografías de los izquierdistas están ahí, sus comportamientos revolucionarios, sanguinarios y estos se repiten con brutal exactitud en periodos históricos distintos y protagonizados por gente distinta.

Pero es que no solo es eso, sino que los comportamientos cotidianos también reflejan una enorme cantidad de rasgos psicopáticos, lo cual no puede ser una coincidencia entre todas estas generaciones.

Yo creo que todo el mundo se da cuenta de lo que hacéis en todos los debates y como te digo este comportamiento no es ni medio normal.


----------



## Al-paquia (5 Jul 2019)

No lo es, no dicen abiertamente que lo que quieren es robar. 

El argumentario progre gira entorno a un concepto de justicia platónico, y sus hechos son diametralmente opuestos a esa supuesta justicia.


----------



## arriondas (5 Jul 2019)

En aquella época, a un currante no le sobraba el tiempo precisamente, como para ponerse a filosofar. Marx podrá ser criticado por muchas cosas, pero por no estar todo el día picando carbón... Como que no.


----------



## Don Meliton (5 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que decimos, que la izquierda es Rousseau, el tío que abandonaba a sus hijos en el orfanato y luego escribía libros sobre la educación. O el que decía que no había sentido jamas ni pizca de amor por la mujer que le cuidó gran parte de su vida.
> 
> Eso es lo que se trata de explicar.



Ahi le has dado，lo autenticamente aterrador es su absoluta hipocresia，en esto tengo que estar de acuerdo en que esa clase individuos parecen un linaje extranno al comun de los humanos.

Llamamos buenistas a individuos capaces de la mas pura maldad.


----------



## cuatroC (5 Jul 2019)

No trabajó más que de psicópata.
Aquí, a partir del minuto 6, la descripción de este personaje arquetípico de lo que estamos diciendo:


Se le van muriendo de hambre los hijos y se niega a trabajar en la academia de idiomas de su mejor amigo, por aversión al trabajo y por creerse demasiado importante.


----------



## Don Meliton (5 Jul 2019)

El nucleo satanico del libertarianismo.

Los libertarianos son unos asustaviejas, Rothbard, Rand etcetera cultivaban una imagen huy que malo y amoral soy, pero mas alla de sus neuras e idas de olla, eran unos corderazos mas buenones que el copon

No es comparable con los Sartre, Rousseau etmerdera, alimannas capaces de la inhumanidad mas desecrable mientras que puertas para afuera hacen de su empatia por los oprimidos el leif motiv de su obra y vida

Los primeros ven las naturales desigualdades sociales y hacen de la crudeza y el callo su armadura, no totalmente correcto pero entendible

Los otros las ven y encuentran una manera de medrar, medrar destruyendo lo puro y glorioso, no les preocupa el oprimido, solo quieren que todos compartamos su inmundicia. 

En este sentido, reconozco que Ominae ha sido capaz de ver algo a lo que nunca preste mucha atencion


----------



## cuatroC (5 Jul 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> El nucleo satanico del libertarianismo.
> 
> Los libertarianos son unos asustaviejas, Rothbard, Rand etcetera cultivaban una imagen huy que malo y amoral soy, pero mas alla de sus neuras e idas de olla, eran unos corderazos mas buenones que el copon
> 
> ...



A mí me parece que la existencia de Rothbard y Rand son una prueba, una evidencia, de la existencia de un dios bueno en el universo, como la de los otros, de un diablo muy jodido.
Los primeros, curiosamente, son pocos.
Los segundos, naturalmente, son legión.


----------



## Don Meliton (5 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> A mí me parece que la existencia de Rothbard y Rand son una prueba, una evidencia, de la existencia de un dios bueno en el universo, como la de los otros, de un diablo muy jodido.
> Los primeros, curiosamente, son pocos.
> Los segundos, naturalmente, son legión.



No me caen especialmente bien ninguno de los dos, me parece que ni creen, ni quieren creer.

Pero son transparentes en su cinismo, o egoismo o como lo quieras llamar

Unos Count Grishnak de la vida, parecen muy malos y satanicos pero en el fondo son unos virgendoritos

Siguiendo esta metafora patarera

Los otros serian R. Kelly o Bob Geldforf, pop empalagoso por el dia y abuso sexual de adolescentes por la noche

La autentica maldad se cubre de nubes de algodon, por asi decirlo

Sin que con esto quiera decir que comulgue con R&R, pues ese canto al egoismo es la aceptacion del orden decadente

Somos espannoles, solo sabemos hablar con Dios y conocemos que la autentica gloria es el desprecio por los espejismos creados por mediocres y avariciosos

Quevedo y Gracian, y si quiere complementarlo Mencio y Confucio

Todo lo demas naderias y zarandajas


----------



## ominae (5 Jul 2019)

Hay un libro entero escrito sobre las hazañas psicopatas de Marx, se llama Karl Marx, principe de las tinieblas. Puede leerlo si no cree a escohotado.


----------



## Decipher (5 Jul 2019)

Lo ves, cuando se os exponen los hechos sois incapaces de aceptarlos. Caeis en el insulto porque sois incapaces de argumentar o aceptar el error, entonces reaccionais con rabia y furia como un animal herido. No sois mejores que un talibán o un testigo de Jehova. Fe ciega.


----------



## cuatroC (5 Jul 2019)

Para cualquier izquierdista español alfabetizado, oír a Escohotado decir eso de Marx, es similar a que la madre Teresa le dijera a un católico que Dios no existe.
Hemos de entenderles, y seguir con la destrucción de su siguiente abracadabra.
Este artículo sobre Marx está interesante:
José Ignacio del Castillo - Carlos Marx y Satanás


----------



## ominae (5 Jul 2019)

Mi punto es que una persona normal no tiene un historial de mierdas tan amplío para que le escriban un libro contando todas las barrabasadas que ha ido haciendo a todo el mundo durante su vida.

Pero vamos si te interesa lee el libro, así podrás ver cómo reacciono Marx ante las muertes de seres queridos, con el más absoluto desprecio e indiferencia, incluidas las de sus padres, la mujer de Engels etc etc 

Pero vamos que está solo es una parte de sus “hazañas morales”


----------



## cuatroC (5 Jul 2019)

El forero Retrasowsky, plantea esta otra cuestión del socialista: "las condiciones de vida en Londres eran una puta mierda infecta". Yo siempre me he planteado, en estos casos: ¿ En comparación con qué lugar y momento? Londres era entonces la gran ciudad moderna del mundo, en el momento de mayor mejora de la comodidad, la salud, la civilidad, que nunca había habido. 
Pero comparan la realidad con algún mundo fantástico que sería el justo. De modo que siempre está todo mal, siempre el mundo es malo, y naturalmente si no vivimos en el paraíso de ellos y el mundo es supuestamente tan malo es por culpa de los ------ y de los -------. Es lo mismo que hacía Marx.
Pero ellos no denigran porque comparen con un mundo ideal equivocadamente. No se trata de un error de juicio, de un error por utopismo.
Sino que es una maniobra de manipulación consciente para influir en gente imaginativa, especialmente en los niños y adolescentes. Para llenarles de odio contra aquellos que, según su teoría, les habrían impedido la felicidad.


----------



## Decipher (5 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> El forero Retrasowsky, plantea esta otra cuestión del socialista: "las condiciones de vida en Londres eran una puta mierda infecta". Yo siempre me he planteado, en estos casos: ¿ En comparación con qué lugar y momento? Londres era entonces la gran ciudad moderna del mundo, en el momento de mayor mejora de la comodidad, la salud, la civilidad, que nunca había habido.
> Pero comparan la realidad con algún mundo fantástico que sería el justo. De modo que siempre está todo mal, siempre el mundo es malo, y naturalmente si no vivimos en el paraíso de ellos y el mundo es supuestamente tan malo es por culpa de los fachas.
> Pero ellos no denigran porque comparen con un mundo ideal equivocadamente. No se trata de un error de juicio, de un error por utopismo.
> Sino que es una maniobra de manipulación consciente para influir en gente imaginativa, especialmente en los niños y adolescentes.



Pero luego siempre disculpan a los regimenes comunistas aun cuando maten a su población por millones, no respeten ninguna clase de derechos y torturen en masa. ¿Que persona moral puede justificar esto sabiendo perfectamente que es cierto?


----------



## ominae (5 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> El forero Retrasowsky, plantea esta otra cuestión del socialista: "las condiciones de vida en Londres eran una puta mierda infecta". Yo siempre me he planteado, en estos casos: ¿ En comparación con qué lugar y momento? Londres era entonces la gran ciudad moderna del mundo, en el momento de mayor mejora de la comodidad, la salud, la civilidad, que nunca había habido.
> Pero comparan la realidad con algún mundo fantástico que sería el justo. De modo que siempre está todo mal, siempre el mundo es malo, y naturalmente si no vivimos en el paraíso de ellos y el mundo es supuestamente tan malo es por culpa de los fachas.
> Pero ellos no denigran porque comparen con un mundo ideal equivocadamente. No se trata de un error de juicio, de un error por utopismo.
> Sino que es una maniobra de manipulación consciente para influir en gente imaginativa, especialmente en los niños y adolescentes.



Imagínate lo malas que serían las condiciones de vida que lograron incrementar la población como nunca antes en la historia de la humanidad y la esperanza de vida, convirtiendo a uk no solo en una potencia industrial sino demográfica.

Pero ellos dicen que no, que han leído un libro y se moría todo el mundo, como en las peores de la Edad Media.

Todo lo que dicen es mentira, pero no solo mentira, es lo contrario a la realidad. Construyen sus mentiras con la técnica del espejo por eso en muchos casos no es que sea solo mentira, es que es justo lo contrario.


----------



## ominae (5 Jul 2019)

Ah vale pues como no le gusta pues todos los hechos de la vida de Marx no debemos tenerlos en cuenta o como va eso? Porque las actuaciones vitales del personaje no son ni medio normales. Igual que no son las de Rousseau o Sartre. Ese es el vínculo del comportamiento de todos estos personajes que exhiben rasgos psicopáticos.


----------



## Decipher (5 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Imagínate lo malas que serían las condiciones de vida que lograron incrementar la población como nunca antes en la historia de la humanidad y la esperanza de vida, convirtiendo a uk no solo en una potencia industrial sino demográfica.
> 
> Pero ellos dicen que no, que han leído un libro y se moría todo el mundo, como en las peores de la Edad Media.
> 
> Todo lo que dicen es mentira, pero no solo mentira, es lo contrario a la realidad. Construyen sus mentiras con la técnica del espejo por eso en muchos casos no es que sea solo mentira, es que es justo lo contrario.



Es Oliver Twist vs la historia. La misma clase de gente emocional que basa sus opiniones en Harry Potter


----------



## Decipher (5 Jul 2019)

¿El doble de hoy? ¿Cual es el doble de practicamente inexistente? Esa mortalidad infantil no creo que se hubiese aplicado a un tipo como Marx si hubiese querido proveer para su familia. Se murieron dadas las condiciones de pobreza en que los obligó a vivir.


----------



## ominae (5 Jul 2019)

Dice eso para liberar a marx de su responsabilidad en el sufrimiento de su familia, porque si no no tendría sentido soltar una parida así. Pero este hilo siempre está disponible para observar cómo la forma de discutir de algunas personas es siempre la misma. Y este no es más que otro ejemplo.

Ahora es entrar en una discusión patética sobre una cosa que es absurda que es lo habitual en estos casos, como se detalla, una vez más, a principios del hilo.


----------



## Decipher (5 Jul 2019)

No te hagas el tonto, yo no he dicho eso. Marx tenia la opción de ganarse la vida como traductor y no quiso. ¿Como iba a trabajar él? ¡Es como si se le pidiese a Jesucristo trabajar!


----------



## Decipher (6 Jul 2019)

Un trabajo fijo.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jul 2019)

Te han puesto el video de Escohotado.


----------



## cuatroC (6 Jul 2019)

No. Escohotado es alguien independiente al que no le ha importado ser encarcelado (en 3 ocasiones, creo recordar) por decir lo que le parecía la verdad (y a mí también). Y no sólo es un fumador de cáñamo, sino el santo patrón de todos los fumetas.


Decipher dijo:


> Te han puesto el video de Escohotado.



Ni caso, Decipher, todas estas cosas de Marx están contadas en sus numerosas biografías. Escribió artículos para el periódico de NY durante una época y ese fue su único ingreso. Marx era la imagen misma del psicópata. Engels y Jenny y Wolff, su círculo íntimo, que eran buenas personas, arruinan su vida por él.
Hay un caso palmario, que es el de la muerte del amor vital y mujer de Engels, Mary Burns, el 8 de enero de 1863. Ya mayores. Todo el mundo le da el pésame, pero Marx (que Engels cree ser su mejor amigo) le envía una misiva en donde lamenta que no se hubiera muerto antes su madre, acompañada de una larga lista de gastos que le pide a Engels que cubra. Engels le contesta enfadado por única vez en toda su correspondencia. Al poco tiempo Engels se arrepiente y le saca a la empresa del padre, falsificando su firma, una letra para sufragarle a Marx.
Algo después muere la propia mujer de Marx, Jenny,






y dice en otra carta que la pena se la ha endulzado una buena reseña en prensa sobre él mismo. Es decir, la pena por la muerte de su mujer se la ha endulzado que escribieron una buena reseña sobre alguno de sus libros en un periódico de Londres. Esto está en la correspondencia de Marx, que cita Escohotado en su reciente libro.
Pero todo esto sólo son detalles. Marx trató de organizar grupos terroristas toda su vida, y en sus escritos se ve perfectamente qué tipo de persona es. Un señor que planifica de mil maneras el exterminio de grandes sectores de la población, de países enteros, que constantemente amenaza a todo Cristo sin venir a cuento. Basta con pillar el Manifiesto Comunista, que escribe con 30 años, y que consiste en una amenaza a todo el mundo en plan Pol Pot. Ya luego el resto es enredarlo.

¿Está claro, señores? El propio canibalismo de la contrarrevolución convencerá a las naciones de que sólo el terror revolucionario puede abreviar, simplificar y concentrar los criminales trances agónicos de la vieja sociedad, y los sangrientos espasmos unidos al nacimiento de la nueva. ¿Está claro, señores? No tenemos compasión ni la pedimos. Cuando nos llegue la hora no habrá excusas que valgan para el terror revolucionario
(publicado con letras rojas como anexo al Manifiesto Comunista en una edición especial suya).


----------



## cuatroC (6 Jul 2019)

¿Qué prueba te serviría?

Por ejemplo en el test de psicopatía de Robert Hare, es que es asombroso, pero yo diría que Marx hace casi el pleno. En todas las preguntas sale lo máximo "muchas veces". Cada pregunta tiene tres opciones: Habitualmente o sin duda; A veces; Nunca.
Es decir, no es lo que me insultéis, sino que es que el tipo es así. Salvo en las relaciones cortas, (17), dudas en la 11 (¿7 hijos prueban algo?) creo que le encaja como anillo al dedo.

1
Siento que soy una persona encantadora hacia los demás

2
Creo que valgo más que las otras personas

3
Tengo tendencia al aburrimiento, necesito estimularme constantemente

4
No puedo evitarlo, miento en muchas ocasiones de manera constante e incluso patológica

5
Siento un cierto nivel de bienestar cuando soy el/la líder y manipulo a los demás

6
No suelo sentir ni culpa ni remordimientos 

7
Cuando siento algún tipo de emoción, no suele ser muy profunda

8
Siento que puedo llegar a ser muy insensible y me cuesta tener empatía hacia los demás

9
Me cuesta admitirlo, pero suelo relacionarme con los demás para sacar algún tipo de provecho

10
Cuando me pongo nervioso/a me cuesta mucho controlarme y puedo llegar a estallar en cualquier momento

11
Considero que mi conducta sexual es bastante promiscua

12
Me cuesta controlar mis impulsos

13
Siento que no tengo metas realistas a largo plazo.

14
Me considero una persona que actúa antes de pensar en las consecuencias

15
Me cuesta asumir responsabilidades externas

16
Siento que soy incapaz de aceptar la responsabilidad de mis propias acciones

17
Mis relaciones amorosas han sido relativamente cortas

18
Cuando era más joven, había sido un delincuente menor

19
He abusado de drogas o alcohol en algún momento de mi vida

20
He tenido conductas criminales de distinta naturaleza


----------



## qbit (6 Jul 2019)

Era un judío bien conectado y enchufado por otros psicópatas de su tribu, que se carteaba con algún que otro pez gordo rabino, como esa famosa carta en la que dice que hay que mezclar las razas de los demás para podernos gobernar con facilidad, que es lo que están haciendo.


----------



## qbit (6 Jul 2019)

Escribe en español y no usando vocabulario inglés como si fuera español. En español se escribe "independientemente".


----------



## esNecesario (6 Jul 2019)

Volviendo un poco al tema que se inició en el hilo sobre los eximentes de culpabilidad en psicópatas y demás delincuentes. Les pongo un vídeo interesante sobre psicopatía, y cómo la ciencia (secuestrada y manipulada por la progresía) está destruyendo la moral, queriendo dar una respuesta científica para eximir de culpabilidad los crímenes.



El relativismo moral (y me jode decirlo; sustentado por una ciencia politizada hasta el extremo), está provocando que los individuos y la sociedad cada vez se hagan menos responsables de sus actos, contribuyendo a la degeneración y destrucción de la civilización tal y como la conocemos. 

Al igual que pasa con el aborto, que la ciencia nos ayuda a verlo sin espiritualidad. O con la gestación subrogada, o con la clonación, o con elegir determinados genes de nuestros hijos, etc, Está pasando también con los psicópatas y resto de delincuentes, con los crímenes, que ya no existirá la aceptación del libre albedrío, la responsabilidad del individuo.... ¿qué sociedad robotizada y lobotomizada quieren crear?


----------



## autsaider (6 Jul 2019)

Me jode llevar razón en algo que ya dije hace tiempo: en cualquier ciudad medianamente grande van a ponernos un centro de menas para que agredan a la gente.

Me temo que los esprays de pimienta o las clases de karate no servirán:
-los menas actuan en manada y conforme pasen los años se irán volviendo cada vez más violentos
-la policía no hará nada cuando los menas roben, violen o le partan la cara a alguien, pero si que se emplearán a fondo cuando un mena acabe con la cara rota para vengar al mena

¿De qué te servirán los sprays o el karate en este entorno? De nada. De hecho puede que hasta empeores tu situación si los usas.

Al final tendremos que hacer como los gitanos para poder sobrevivir. Y no digo más.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Eso es lo que estamos diciendo, que le daba igual que se muriesen sus hijos, la mujer de Engels y sus propios padres en base a los datos de estos libros. Este es uno de sus rasgos psicopáticos.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Es aberrante, son civiles. ¿No lo entiende?. Defenderse no justifica
> 
> Déjelo.




Tratas de argumentar con unos autenticos psicópatas, la derecha cacique y soberbia, la de Batista en Cuba, Pinochet en Chile, Nixon en Usa, los monarcas del XVIII, las familias que llevaron a Europa a la I WW. 

Yo estoy de acuerdo con las.bombas, pero siento lo que pasó. Estos hijos de perra lo disfrutan.

Viva el Che que en su viaje en moto.por Sudamerica se cansó de cuidar a víctimas de tanta mierda moral.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (6 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Tratas de argumentar con unos autenticos psicópatas, la derecha cacique y soberbia, la de Batista en Cuba, Pinochet en Chile, Nixon en Usa, los monarcas del XVIII, las familias que llevaron a Europa a la I WW.
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con las.bombas, pero siento lo que pasó. Estos hijos de perra lo disfrutan.
> 
> Viva el Che que en su viaje en moto.por Sudamerica se cansó de cuidar a víctimas de tanta mierda moral.




He aquí un claro ejemplo de psicópata de izquierda.

Comienza quejándose de unas dictaduras obviando por supuesto que hoy en día sólo existen *LAS COMUNISTAS.*

Y obviando también que esas familias que cita son las que llenaron Europa de comunismo genocida y revueltas republicanas asesinas que propiciaron esas G.Mundiales.
Se queja de unos monarcas que nos dieron el Siglo de Oro español, y el más próspero para todos los españoles. 

Y si eso no era suficiente, el muy bastardo cierra con *VÍTORES A UN TERRORISTA ASESINO *como era el puto Che.


.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> El que niegue que hay psicópatas también en la derecha no sabe muy bien qué es un psicópata.
> .



Mirando fotos y vídeos no vas a saber quién es un psicopata, no funciona así.

En la derecha sabemos que hay psicopatas como en todos los sitios, no te tienes que ir muy lejos, ahí está Cristina Cifuentes. 

Lo que tienes que entender es que la psicopatía de las personas de los partidos de derechas es como la de quienes ascienden en una empresa o en un grupo social, no infiere mucho más que el beneficio propio o la auto realización narcisista. Cristina cifuentes no quiere destruir la sociedad usando la política, sus intereses, por la razones que sean, son otros, mucho más vinculados a su beneficio personal o a jugar con la gente de un modo particular. Es decir, una persona apolítica que se mete en un partido político. Otro ejemplo lo tienes en el general Queipo de Llano, un general republicano e izquierdista que nadie entiende que hacía en el alzamiento nacional, ya que hace unos años había dado un golpe contra la monarquia y por la republica. Y como la teoría sugiere, acabo siendo el más sanguinario y deshonroso de todos los generales del bando de Franco. Otra de esas casualidades.

En el caso en el que estamos hablando, los psicopatas izquierdistas desean destruir la sociedad, pues esto les proporcions un placer interno comparable a acostarse con una modelo de Victoria secret. Y esto no lo van a encontrar en una ideología que propone el orden, La Paz o la prosperidad económica o el auto sacrificio etc.. etc...


----------



## Decipher (6 Jul 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> He aquí un claro ejemplo de psicópata de izquierda.
> 
> Comienza quejándose de unas dictaduras obviando por supuesto que hoy en día sólo existen *LAS COMUNISTAS.*
> 
> ...



OYeah, Vodoo, El chiko marxista. Son los que entre otros son claramente psicópatas.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (6 Jul 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> OYeah, Vodoo, El chiko marxista. Son los que entre otros son claramente psicópatas.



Ya no puedo verlos porque los tengo en el ignore.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

Lo has leido justo al revés. Estos de éste hilo son los que defienden a gente como Batista. El Che despues de recorrer sudamerica se juró acabar con ellos.

Y Franco y Fidel se llevaban bien pues los dos se ayudaron en ayudar a sus pueblos. Socialistas los dos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Mirando fotos y vídeos no vas a saber quién es un psicopata, no funciona así.
> 
> En la derecha sabemos que hay psicopatas como en todos los sitios, no te tienes que ir muy lejos, ahí está Cristina Cifuentes.
> 
> ...



No se yo si calificar a Cristina Cifuentes de derechista es correcto. Viendo algunas de sus actuaciones y declaraciones parecia podemita.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)




----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

Antes del siguiente video, me cago en todos vuestros muertos, hijos de puta de la casta mas impresentable que ha cruzado por la tierra, por hipocritas.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

La carta confirma que lo que dice escohotado es verdad. Que es lo que le hace gracia exactamente? Estos detalles de la vida de Marx no los dan a conocer nunca ustedes siempre nos tenemos que enterar de ellos por los “malvados fachas” en vez de por gente farsante como usted.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Antes del siguiente video, me cago en todos vuestros muertos, hijos de puta de la casta mas impresentable que ha cruzado por la tierra, por hipocritas.



Este sujeto es el que “le cae muy bien” a farsante de Atila.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

Y ahora en francés:


----------



## J-2 (6 Jul 2019)

Los psicopatas no tienen principios. Izquierda, derecha, centro o lo que sea les da igual, eso sólo es un medio para parasitar a otros y conseguir poder. La mayoría de progres actuales creo que se parecen más al comentario de cebollo en este hilo, gente que se ha quedado anclada en una fase juvenil que muchos hemos tenido, una fase donde al pasar del mundo seguro de la infancia a la de un adulto descubres que el mundo no es justo ni seguro ni bonito y ante eso se hace una enmienda a la totalidad soñando con revoluciones que puedan llevar a un mundo justo. Es algo que se cura con la edad y la experiencia vital. Lo que si es cierto es que en ciertos ambientes los psicopatas se mueven muy bien, en los sitios en que la opinión que otros tengan está por encima de los resultados los psicopatas se van a mover bien, eso incluye a partidos políticos, mundo académico, religiones organizadas, estados burocráticos, grandes empresas burocratizadas, etc


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

Y ahora por un negrito de esos con los que tanto os meteis, pero tuvo más cojones que todos vosotros tendreis jamas:


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

En todas las universidades y colegios del mundo se estudia a Marx y estas cosas nunca te las dicen. Igual que no te dicen que tuvieron que destruir centenares de cartas privadas que a saber las barrabasadas y traiciones que contenían.

Es una puta vergüenza que estafen a la gente de este modo.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

Y seguimos con más negritos, que por supuesto no pueden venirse todos a Europa, y menos aun sus criminales, y son unos asilvestrados, pero demuestran ser mas humanos que todos vosotros fachuzos de mierda lo sereis jamás.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

A estos los hiciesteis esclavos y los colgasteis de árboles. Desde la distancia parecian extraños frutos.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

De ahi que tantos propugnaran precisamente el Exodo de Babilonia y volver, se les trajo por la fuerza:


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

Otros sin embargo le echaron bemoles y dignidad y coraje y se fueron adaptando. Desde no tener absolutamente NADA.


----------



## Riqueza mental (6 Jul 2019)

Ejemplo la hija de puta de denyuri sobre los menas:



Son solo niños
Huyen del hambre y de la guerra y están malnutridos
esnifan pegamento porque pasan frio y hambre
Son huérfanos (cuando tienen padres)
Solo el 20% delinque (a partir de qué porcentaje comenzará a importarte hija de puta transtornada?)
Nosotros también emigramos

Una tarada que fue vegana varios años y cogió Colon irritable y sigue defendiendo el veganismo

Está para que la encierren a la hija de puta. Ojalá un mena raje a su puta madre y a sus "ahijados"


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Porque es de lo que se habla en este hilo, de que los izquierdistas son psicopatas.


----------



## J-Z (6 Jul 2019)

El izmierdismo es simple retraso mental, igual que votontear en un estado corrupto os convierte a todos en retrasados come pollas.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

Por eso yo, queridos fachas de mierda, quiero a los negritos malos fuera de mi pais, y a los buenos tambien, porque no cabemos, pero a alguno si que le dejaba entrar a cambio de que se llevaran a todos los de este hilo a tomar por culo un poquito, vamos que no me disgustaria ver a un negrito como el gordo sidoso de Magic darles por culo hasta reventarlos, solo por los buenos momentos que me dio. Son 2.05 de altura, yo creo que si que les reventaria el culo.

El resto no os olvideis nunca, nunca, de seguir dando tralla en el mundo "libre".


----------



## EUROPIA (6 Jul 2019)

La teoría de Ominae .
Ese patán psicopata, no ha inventado una puta mierda, de hecho uno de los perfiles del psicopata, es atrubuirse el "trabajo" de otros.

LOs fascistas empezaron en el 38, con Vallejo Najera a la cabeza hicieron experimentos con prisioneros "rojos", para analizar la psique del marxista. Buscaban incluso el gen rojo. Con ordenes de Franco, por supuesto.

Un informe oficial fué:
_Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugía de Guerra_ bajo el título del _Biopsiquismo del Fanatismo marxista._

Vamos que el fascista de Ominae no dice nada nuevo, ni ha inventado nada el joputa ese.

LAs teorías pseudocientificas sobre la mente de los marxistas, vienen del Fascismo.

Najera:



> _Debemos agradecer a Nietzsche la resurrección de las ideas espartanas acerca del *exterminio de los inferiores orgánicos y psíquicos*, de los que llaman parásitos de la sociedad.La sociedad moderna no admite tan crueles postulados en el orden material, *pero en el moral no se arredra en llevar a la práctica medidas incruentas que coloquen a los tarados biológicos en condiciones que imposibiliten su reproducción y transmisión a la progenie de las taras que les afectan*. *El medio más sencillo y fácil de segregación consiste en internar en penales, asilos y colonias a los tarados, con separación de sexos.
> 
> Biopsia de un comunista: el experimento franquista para determinar el origen del marxismo*_


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Pues porque está hecha para engañar y para destruir la sociedad, que era lo que pretendía su creador.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

Vamos, Magic, dales ahi con ritmo, bombea, bombea...


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Podéis ver como actúan de la forma que se describe al principio del hilo, es como se ha comentado su forma natural de actuar,


----------



## cuatroC (6 Jul 2019)

'Los negros, los mismos magníficos ejemplares de la raza africana que han mantenido su pureza racial gracias al poco apego que le tienen al baño, han visto invadidos sus reales por un nuevo ejemplar de esclavo: el portugués. Y las dos viejas razas han iniciado una dura vida en común poblada de rencillas y pequeñeces de toda índole. El desprecio y la pobreza los une en la lucha cotidiana, pero el diferente modo de encarar la vida los separa completamente; el negro indolente y soñador, se gasta sus pesitos en cualquier frivolidad o en "pegar unos palos", el europeo tiene una tradición de trabajo y de ahorro que lo persigue hasta este rincón de América y lo impulsa a progresar, aun independientemente de sus propias aspiraciones individuales."[4] [5]
Che Guevara, _Diarios de motocicleta_, página 203.


----------



## EUROPIA (6 Jul 2019)

Claro claro



> En mayo de 1939 el afamado psiquiatra franquista *Antonio Vallejo Nájera* se trasladaría hasta la *prisión provincial de Málaga para someter a un importante experimento racial a 50 presas republicanas*, elegidas de entre todo el grupo de edades. Sus investigaciones en la cárcel le permitieron degradar hasta sus últimas consecuencias la figura de aquella mujer republicana, *que tachaba en sus estudios como un “ser degenerado, lleno de ferocidad y de rasgos criminales”*. Publicaría años más tarde en la Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugía el prestigioso artículo recordando la temible influencia del “gen rojo” y la necesidad de extirparlo de entre los vencidos, según informa María Serrano en andalucesdiario.es.
> 
> 
> Además *Nájera, nombrado jefe de los servicios psiquiátricos de Franco*, se encontraba fuertemente influenciado por las doctrinas alemanas de higiene racial que luego se llevarían hasta sus extremos más pavorosos en los campos de exterminio de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Aquellas cincuenta presas fueron el primer material de estudio



España | El franquismo experimentó con 50 reclusas de Málaga en busca del ‘gen rojo’

EL Menguele español.



> En su libro _*Eugenesia de la hispanidad y regeneración de la raza*_, *Vallejo defendía la «eugenesia positiva»*, cuyo fin era «multiplicar los selectos y dejar que perezcan los débiles», que en su universo obsesivo eran los rojos, a quienes consideraba «individuos mentalmente inferiores y peligrosos en su maldad intrínseca». La dramática conclusión de sus teorías la expuso en _L*a locura y la guerra: psicopatología de la guerra española*_*, en el que abogaba por la separación de los hijos de los padres de los marxistas, pues «la segregación de estos sujetos desde la infancia podría liberar a la sociedad de una plaga tan temible»*.



Antonio Vallejo-Nájera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## locodelacolina (6 Jul 2019)

No hay mayores psicópatas que podemos.


----------



## EUROPIA (6 Jul 2019)

Esto decía Najera



> _“L*a degeneración física, las deformaciones corporales, la fealdad*, hállanse ligadas casi indefectiblemente a complejos de rencor y de revestimiento, traducidos en una conducta antisocial, en toda la amplitud del vocablo. Por el contrario la figura corporal agraciada, la belleza física, la armonía de las dimensiones del cuerpo, corresponden, en la inmensa mayoría de los casos, a un alma noble y virtuosa… *La comparación de las figuras corporales de nuestro invicto Caudillo y del llamado Presidente de la II República española [Juan Negrín], recuerda y exterioriza las respectivas psicologías… “ *_




Y el susodicho:


----------



## cuatroC (6 Jul 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Claro claro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el texto de Vallejo Nájera que yo conozco y que ya he compartido dice que sería deseable que se pudiera separar a los psicópatas de la sociedad, para inmediatamente decir que no es viable. ¿Tú tienes otro texto? Si no, todos vamos a concluir que seguís engañando.
La cita posterior, ¿de dónde es?
La sucesión de enlaces lleva a un andalucesdiario.es donde no se dice nada de eso.


----------



## EUROPIA (6 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> En el texto de Vallejo Nájera que yo conozco y que ya he compartido dice que sería deseable que se pudiera separar a los psicópatas de la sociedad, para inmediatamente decir que no es viable. ¿Tú tienes otro texto? Si no, todos vamos a concluir que seguís engañando.




En este post se está hablando de unas supuestas teorias de un forero, Ominae, cuando como he demostrado es totalmente falsa su autoría.
En los años 30 empezaron los experientos pseudocientificos de la escoria fascista.

Por cierto esos experimentos encabezados por el JEFE DE PSIQUIATRIA de los franquistas, eran apoyados y supervisados tambie´n por la Gestapo.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> En este post se está hablando de unas supuestas teorias de un forero, Ominae, cuando como he demostrado es totalmente falsa su autoría.
> En los años 30 empezaron los experientos pseudocientificos de la escoria fascista.
> 
> Por cierto esos experimentos encabezados por el JEFE DE PSIQUIATRIA de los fascistas, eran apoyados y supervisados tambie´n por la Gestapo.



Ya se ha hablado un montón de Vallejo Najera en bastantes hilos, tal vez si los leyeses entenderías las opiniones que tenia y en que estaban acertadas y en que equivocadas.

Te lo digo porque queda un poco ridiculo que vengas a hablar de alguien que todo el mundo conoce y del que se ha hablado en multitud de ocasiones.


----------



## cuatroC (6 Jul 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> En este post se está hablando de unas supuestas teorias de un forero, Ominae, cuando como he demostrado es totalmente falsa su autoría.
> En los años 30 empezaron los experientos pseudocientificos de la escoria fascista.
> 
> Por cierto esos experimentos encabezados por el JEFE DE PSIQUIATRIA de los franquistas, eran apoyados y supervisados tambie´n por la Gestapo.



¿Dónde están esos estudios? No la descripción de ellos por gente parcial en ello, sino los estudios. ¿Dónde?
En lo que aquí se ha compartido, parte de los escritos de Vallejo, no hay nada parecido a ningún Mengele, sino una interesante teoría sobre las razones del comportamiento humano.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿Dónde están esos estudios? No la descripción de ellos por gente parcial en ello, sino los estudios. ¿Dónde?
> En lo que aquí se ha compartido no hay nada parecido a ningún Mengele, sino una interesante teoría sobre las razones del comportamiento humano.



Es que Vallejo no era ningún doctor menguele, simplemente se dio cuenta que había algo raro y criminal en el comportamiento de los rojos y se puso a investigar sobre ello en una época en la que no teníamos ni idea del funcionamiento del cerebro ni del comportamiento de los psicopatas y por eso muchas de sus conclusiones son erradas, no así la base de ellas y el haberse dado cuenta de un hecho que cada día que pasa es más evidente.


----------



## EUROPIA (6 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado un montón de Vallejo Najera en bastantes hilos, tal vez si los leyeses entenderías las opiniones que tenia y en que estaban acertadas y en que equivocadas.
> 
> Te lo digo porque queda un poco ridiculo que vengas a hablar de alguien que todo el mundo conoce y del que se ha hablado en multitud de ocasiones.



Que hables tu de ridiculo, es acojonante.
El Najera conocido es el marido de Paulina RUbio, payaso.







O incluso la cocinera:








Y si fuera muy conocido el Najera, no habría un payaso con poco vergüenza abriendo un post con supuestas teorias tuyas.

Supongo que el objetivo es, que más sencillo hablar de una supuestas de un forero de un foro, que atribuirlas a donde realmente vienen.
Tipico complejo de derechita cobarde jajajaja


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

El comportamiento que usted tiene está descrito en este hilo en la primera página y en otros muchos hilos.

Para ser un forero paco parece un poco raro que la forma de actuar sea siempre la misma y que se pueda acertar con relativo éxito como transcurren siempre estas conversaciones con izquierdista.

Además de que su pontificacion sobre mi persona es probablemente el argumento de autoridad más evidente que se ha dado en todo este hilo. Pero las personas sin moral no os dais cuenta de eso porque vuestro cerebro no funciona del mismo modo que el de las personas normales.

Por ello puedes acusar a alguien de dar un argumento de autoridad dando un argumento de autoridad, porque tú cerebro no es capaz de entender esas incoherencias.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Que hables tu de ridiculo, es acojonante.
> El Najera conocido es el marido de Paulina RUbio, payaso.
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí volvéis a ver cómo funciona esta gente, es siempre lo mismo. Es su forma natural de actuar, descrita en el primer mensaje del hilo.

Los que consideráis que tenemos que vivir mezclados con estas personas no tenéis ni idea del error que estáis cometiendo y de las desgracias que nos está trayendo todo esto.


----------



## EUROPIA (6 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Aquí volvéis a ver cómo funciona esta gente, es siempre lo mismo. Es su forma natural de actuar, descrita en el primer mensaje del hilo.
> 
> Los que consideráis que tenemos que vivir mezclados con estas personas no tenéis ni idea del error que estáis cometiendo y de las desgracias que nos está trayendo todo esto.




Bajate de la caja de cerveza para dar el mitín gañán. Me recuerdas a los telepredicadores.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Yo lo que digo es que el comportamiento es siempre igual y a los hechos me remito. Yo que quiere que le haga, usted se pone a despreciar a escohotado cuando lo que dice es verdad, nos remite a leer unas cartas de Engels y marx que dicen precisamente lo que dice escohotado, cuando se da cuenta que no tiene razón nos dice que esos detalles que importan y finalmente se pone a tratar de humillarme y ridiculizarme.

Es así siempre.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Es que ese es precisamente el comportamiento habitual de los psicopatas, puedes verlo en cualquier vídeo del profesor piñuel.

Estaba tan arrepentido que le sigue pidiendo dinero y manipulándole emocionalmente diciendo lo mal que lo estaba pasando, a un tio como Engels que acababa de vivir un trauma.

Por eso la gente como tú oculta estas cosas cobre Marx y nos tenemos que enterar por personas a las que tú desprecias como escohotado.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Siga con la falsedad, esa es solo una de las pruebas , tienes todas las que quieras en el libro Karl Marx el principe de las tinieblas, incluidas las declaraciones de su propia madre diciendo que era un hombre de muchas virtudes pero que había algo oscuro en el.

O si quieres te lees el libro, en la página 25 puedes empezar a leer como sus hijos mueren de forma similar por complicaciones derivadas de la desnutrición y el frío, mientras por supuesto a el no le faltaba el dinero para el Opio y para tener dos criadas.

También es algo sacado de contexto por supuesto.

Pero es que hay más, en cada capítulo puedes sacar varios de estos rasgos si es que estás interesado en entender algo de esto.


----------



## EUROPIA (6 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> En el texto de Vallejo Nájera que yo conozco y que ya he compartido dice que sería deseable que se pudiera separar a los psicópatas de la sociedad, para inmediatamente decir que no es viable. ¿Tú tienes otro texto? Si no, todos vamos a concluir que seguís engañando.
> La cita posterior, ¿de dónde es?
> La sucesión de enlaces lleva a un andalucesdiario.es donde no se dice nada de eso.



VALLEJO NAGERA A., MARTINEZ E. M. *Investigaciones Psicologicas en Marxistas Femeninos Delincuentes*. Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugia de Guerra. Año II 9, BNE Z/2271. 1939.

Vallejo, A. (1939a). *Biopsiquismo del Fanatismo Marxista*. *Grupo de Internacionales Norteamericanos*. Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugía de Guerra.

Vallejo, A. (1939b). *Psiquismo del Fanatismo Marxista. Grupo Internacionales Ingleses*. Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugía de Guerra.

Vallejo, A. (1939c). *Psiquismo del Fanatismo Marxista. Grupo de Internacionales Portugueses*. Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugía de Guerra.

Vallejo, A. (1939d). *Psiquismo del Fanatismo Marxista. Grupo Internacionales Británicos*. Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugía de Guerra.

VALLEJO NAGERA A. (1939). *LA LOCURA Y LA GUERRA Psicopatología de la Guerra Española* - Valladolid

VALLEJO NAGERA A. (1938). *La Ley del Talion en Divagaciones Intrascendentes*. Valladolid, España, Talleres Tipograficos "Cuesta"

VALLEJO NAGERA A. (1938). *Politica Racial del Nuevo Estado*.

VALLEJO NAGERA A. (1937). *Eugenesia de la Hispanidad y Regeneración de la raza*. Talleres Gráficos el Noticiero, Zaragoza, Editorial Española


----------



## Gorguera (6 Jul 2019)

Fijaros que curioso, acabo ahora de acordarme de esta teoría cuando mirando hilos antiguos, vi en innumerables ocasiones como muchos llamados "comunistas" o incluso "comunistas o izquierdistas de antes" hablaban del feminismo, la invasión y la podredumbre como fenómenos totalmente modernos y desligados del marxismo, y ponían como poco menos que responsables a la "derecha"; entonces, en el hilo siguiente, cuando algún político de derecha hablaba de lo positivo de los roles y dinámicas naturales del hombre y la mujer de toda la vida, saltaban a decir que "la derecha quiere tener a la mujer atada a la cocina y a ostias" o algo parecido.

Una contradicción tras otra, aunque yo lo veo más como intento de embaucar o mentir.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Jul 2019)

También sería muy ilustrativo comparar el Activismo Comunista con el Bullying.Y es que ,empiezo a sospechar,que los agentes de Bullying en las escuelas llevan tiempo entrando en organizaciones comunistas porque son conscientes de que las actividades criminales comunistas no sólo no son perseguidas,sino que están incentivadas,y así pueden canalizar su maldad con garantías de impunidad.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Jul 2019)

Otro punto que estoy viendo, es que los psicópatas, actuan como vamos diciendo, pero los nicks que van entrando son distintos. Es decir, al principio del hilo eran unos, y ahora son otros. No sé si son o no la misma gente , porque actuan del mismo modo

La verdad que estoy alucinando yo con este tema. Pero es un asunto jodido, jodido.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (6 Jul 2019)

Hace tiempo que creo que las ideologías en las que creen las personas vienen dadas por una configuración neuronal concreta en la que han sido programados mediante programación neurolingüistica. 
La gente de izquierdas/progre suelen cuadrar con las tesis descritas en este hilo.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

De que manipulación habla y que es exactamente lo que quiere decir con esto? El primer hermano de Marx muere de tuberculosis, precisamente el único que por edad el no hubiese podido hacer nada. El resto de problemas derivados del hambre y el frio mientras a Marx no le falta dinero para su opio y sus mierdas que pide continuamente a sus padres mientras sus hermanos mueren de hambre. Te recuerdo que Marx era el mayor de los hermanos que como el resto de seres humanos del mundo no le importan una mierda.

Luego su hijo, otra causalidad, resulta que muere de lo mismo.

Es siempre una coincidencia, igual que debe ser una coincidencia cuando su madre le dice que hay algo oscuro en el mientras les sigue pidiendo dinero como si no pasase nada hasta el punto de que le escribe textualmente “en tu corazón el egoísmo es predominante”.

Es su propia familia la que le acusa de esto en las cartas no yo. Por supuesto todos ellos son idiotas y no le conocían tan bien como usted.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Si no te gusta no lo leas, es la realidad. Las cartas de su padre y madre reflejan las mismas sensaciones que tiene cualquiera que viviese con un psicopata integrado, puedes leer los extractos en el libro Karl Marx principe de las tinieblas y luego compararlas con los testimonios de personas que han vivido con psicopata integrados.

Marx no asiste al funeral de su padre ni de su madre ni de la hija ni de la mujer de Engels. Se dedica a pedir dinero a sus amigos igual que hacía con sus padres, a aprovecharse de todo el mundo que tenía a su alrededor ya fuese de forma monetaria o emocional como deja clara la lectura del libro que hemos citado.

Y esto no hemos sabido hasta hace unos pocos años que es un comportamiento habitual de los psicopatas integrados. No tiene nada que ver con el opio como intente vincular el autor del libro, ya lo he explicado otras veces, es simplemente lo habitual en las mentalidades psicopáticas pero al desconocer el comportamiento el autor del libro no puede establecer esa conexión.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Otro punto que estoy viendo, es que los psicópatas, actuan como vamos diciendo, pero los nicks que van entrando son distintos. Es decir, al principio del hilo eran unos, y ahora son otros. No sé si son o no la misma gente , porque actuan del mismo modo
> 
> La verdad que estoy alucinando yo con este tema. Pero es un asunto jodido, jodido.



Hacen cualquier cosa posible para engañar, son una vergüenza de gente.

El comportamiento es siempre igual, cualquiera lo puede ver en este hilo.

Si discutes en la vida real con uno de ellos vas a ver que es igual a como está siendo aquí. Una persona normal para debatir de este modo tiene que tener el sistema nervioso excitado, por ejemplo por una discusión de tráfico o algo así, pero de normal nadie actúa de este modo. Pero para ellos es perfectamente natural, da igual el nick que se pongan, solo saben actuar así.


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Me parece muy bien, las cartas están ahí y el comportamiento del sujeto es el que es y las reacciones de sus allegados iguales que las que puede leer en libros como “amor zero” del profesor piñuel, completamente desquiciados ante el comportamiento del subhumano.

Es exactamente igual.


----------



## Knispel Kurt (6 Jul 2019)

Si lo dice alguien de burbuja tiene que ser cierto


----------



## ominae (6 Jul 2019)

Es el funeral de su propia hija al que no fue.

Por supuesto que Marx es el único ser humano que no puede acudir a los funerales de sus seres queridos, padre, madre, hijos ni al de sus amigos más cercanos. El único caso en la historia de la humanidad.

Vamos que todo en orden, le pillaba lejos al prócer de la humanidad, eso si no se olvidaba de mandarles cartas para pedirles dinero.

Está todo dentro de la normalidad.


----------



## Transmutador (6 Jul 2019)

en este hilo el concepto de inquina cobra vida propia


----------



## esNecesario (6 Jul 2019)

Ominae, de la forma en la que lleváis el tema es muy fácil ir al ataque ad hominen, tanto tú como los izquierdistas que defienden su postura. No se puede hacer un esquema de actuación para clasificar perfiles e identificar psicópatas. Acuérdate con la facilidad que me acusaste a mí, (o todavía lo crees, quién sabe), si no lo crees, si crees que cometiste un error en mi caso, debería bastar para revisar el método.

Deja esas acusaciones contínuas diciendo; "lo veis, es que siempre es así". Aquí hay muchos factores a tener en cuenta sobre el por qué se ponen así, p.ej. porque os metéis con su ídolo Marx, pueden actuar como un hincha del futbol y arremeter con ad hominen. Oyeah diciendo hijos de puta fachas.. etc. 

NO DEMUESTRA NADA, y por el contrario pierde credibilidad y racionalidad la teoría, que es cierta; la izquierda (por su naturaleza) alberga a más psicópatas y es más útil para engañar y manipular a las masas.

Hablaste de Cristina Cifuentes, psicópata "de derechas", si es que da igual, los psicópatas no sienten emociones (al menos los de mayor grado), sienten mucho menos que las personas normales, no pueden ser de izquierdas ni de derechas, no sienten pasión cuando se trata de posicionarse en un grupo de ideas y defenderlas. Los psicópatas usan las ideas sin sentir emoción; para manipular, y así crear una sociedad a su imagen y semejanza, sin moral. Por eso es más útil para ellos la izquierda, que utiliza las emociones para desvirtuar la moral y crear un relativismo moral del todo vale, todo er mundo es gueno para reducir la moral de la gente y que florezca el envilecimiento en la sociedad. Una vez que tienes una sociedad embrutecida, sin moral, luego la solución que pondrán es el totalitarismo, que el Estado guíe las decisiones y la vida de los individuos. Ya lo intentaron en el comunismo.



Si quieres pasamos a hablar de Lenin, o peor, de Stalin. También podemos hablar de gobernantes de derecha, pero no estaríamos haciendo un debate objetivo basándonos en el y tú más cuando lo que hay que hablar es en por qué "tú más" (tu ideología), en hablar de las ideologías, y en los porqués.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

Cómeme la polla, esnecesario!!!!. Guau, guau!!!!


----------



## esNecesario (6 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Cómeme la polla, esnecesario!!!!. Guau, guau!!!!




Cálmate un poquito macho. Que pareces una nenaza histérica. Es normal que todos como humanos nos alteremos de vez en cuando, más si hace calor y nos insultan, pero lo tuyo en este hilo ya empieza a ser crónico. Ridículo.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Cálmate un poquito macho. Que pareces una nenaza histérica. Es normal que todos como humanos nos alteremos de vez en cuando, más si hace calor y nos insultan, pero lo tuyo en este hilo ya empieza a ser crónico. Ridículo.




Ridiculo hasta decir basta eres tú que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es un psicópata. Retorceis todo e incluso mencionais a Robert Hare, que titulo su libro "Serpientes en trajes". En trajes, gilipollas. Un psicópata es un trepa que se siente comodo en el capitalismo neoliberal, no es los grupos de izquierda donde se ha de demostrar empatia.

El que no es de izquierdas cuando es joven es que no tiene corazón....



Sois unos hijos de perra fachuzos medio psicopatas vosotros mismos, PROYECTANDO, y nos teneis hasta los huevos. Vais ganando la guerra pero ya bajará el péndulo.


----------



## Gorguera (7 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Sois unos hijos de perra fachuzos medio psicopatas vosotros mismos, PROYECTANDO, y nos teneis hasta los huevos. Vais ganando la guerra pero ya bajará el péndulo.



¿Fachas ganando hoy la guerra? ¿A qué universo o realidad paralela te refieres?

Hoy solo veo en la mayoría de occidente una hegemonía titánica de los valores progres, y una censura, coaccion y ataque contra todos aquellos que se atreven a desafiarlos.

Esto no se trata de que "baje" el péndulo, se trata de que triunfe la justicia, el orden y el sentido común


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Jul 2019)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Fachas ganando hoy la guerra? ¿A qué universo o realidad paralela te refieres?
> 
> Hoy solo veo en la mayoría de occidente una hegemonía titánica de los valores progres, y una censura, coaccion y ataque contra todos aquellos que se atreven a desafiarlos.
> 
> Esto no se trata de que "baje" el péndulo, se trata de que triunfe la , el orden y el sentido común



El Oyeah ese es otro ejemplo de psicopatia. Ves¿? Va con odio, con ganas de muerte y caos, y diciendo que va contra el poder cuando está en el caballo ganador

Y encima te odia a ti, a mí, al ominae , al vecino que está currando, a...


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Un psicópata es un trepa que se siente comodo en el capitalismo neoliberal, no es los grupos de izquierda donde se ha de demostrar empatia.



En los dos hombre, en los dos grupos se puede sentir cómodo un psicópata, EN EL PODER. 

¿Tenemos todavía que discutir si hay psicópatas en ambos bandos ideológicos? (esta pregunta retórica va también para los que creen que la teoría que se defiende en el hilo es universal y exclusiva de la izquierda)






OYeah dijo:


> El que no es de izquierdas cuando es joven es que no tiene corazón....



Pregúntate por qué cuando muchos se hacen adultos dejan de ser de izquierdas, y por qué siendo joven es mas fácil ser de izquierdas. Aparte de posesiones materiales que de joven no se tienen y de adulto sí, está el tema de mentalidad, madurez mental y capacidad de ver cómo funciona el mundo de forma distinta.

Con tu afirmación (que aunque no se cumple siempre, es cierta) de que de jóvenes casi todos los bienintencionados (no estoy diciendo que no hayan jóvenes de derechas bienintencionados) estás fortaleciendo la idea de que la izquierda es usada por los psicópatas (que están en el poder) para manipular a las masas, apelando a las emociones, al corazón como cometas... 

Luego cuando la gente deja atrás la adolescencia y la juventud "rebelde" (manipulados) muchos se dan cuenta de que la izquierda es OTRO cuento chino que no funciona a gran escala porque los seres humanos NO somos iguales y muchos se aprovechan de recoger frutos a costa del esfuerzo de otros.

Además, se dan cuenta de que los líderes de la izquierda se comportan igual en sus vidas privadas que los líderes de la derecha, acaparando INJUSTAMENTE bienes y riqueza a costa de las masas. Veasé p.ejem Pablo Iglesias, Felipe Gonzalez, o cualquier alcalde, etc, etc,. Salvo excepciones, como también las hay en la derecha.

Date una respuesta objetiva sobre la afirmación que has hecho; "el que no es de izquierdas cuando es joven es que no tiene corazón", a la pregunta; ¿por qué es así y por qué dejan muchos de ser izquierdistas cuando maduran?

Ahora es que vivimos en una sociedad infantilizada (a propósito), y con prevalencia izquierdista en todos los ámbitos político-sociales-y económicos (sí, económicos). Las empresas venden feminismo e inmigracionismo y se han apropiado del discurso izquierdista buenista con respecto a la inmigración para (como mínimo, si no hay un plan kalergui e intención de destruir la sociedad como conocemos) tener mano de obra barata (globalización de la precariedad, todo lo que quieren los neoliberales). Los medios de comunicación de masas, como no podrás negar, son manejados por los poderes económicos pues, el izquierdismo también está en el ámbito económico (en las empresas). El izquierdismo es IMPULSADO por el poder.

Ahora es cuando deberías pensar (todo el que esté demasiado adoctrinado por la ideología, incluída la derecha), que al margen de cómo surgieron esas ideologías, están siendo usadas (como siempre) para entretener, dividir, y manipular a las masas, a la mayoría de la sociedad. Por eso es necesario que nos mantengamos un poco al margen y valoremos con criterio propio y sentido común (en el buen sentido de la expresión) todas y cada una de las ideas y los hechos de las ideologías (también la derecha, aunque le joda mucho a muchos foreros) si queremos cambiar nuestra sociedad adquiriendo una defensa natural frente a toda esta manipulación. 

Enfrentándonos a la izquierda como tal, como ideología, y más si lo hacemos desde un punto de vista totalmente contrario ideológicamente, no solo no sirve sino que alimenta mas las posiciones de ambas partes, mientras que las élites siguen consiguiendo su hoja de ruta mientras nos tienen enfrentados, divididos, engañados, manipulados, o cuanto menos; entretenidos, distraídos.

Lo que ha hecho Cs, el viraje a la derecha, no es más que la necesidad de las élites de no dejar desaparecer a "la derecha" porque se les acabaría el juego político que tiene entretenido a las masas. Osea, están dando tanto alimento a ideas izquierdistas en el mundo para manipular a las masas en base al buenismo (para que aceptemos la inmigración y nuestra división en sexos -el feminismo- para bajar nuestra natalidad), están dando tanta fuerza a la izquierda para manipularnos que la derecha casi está desapareciendo en el espectro social de las masas aborregadas, por tanto cuando oigais que "qué tontos son los de Cs que están resucitando al PP y tal" es cierto, las élites no se pueden permitir todavía la desaparición de la derecha, necesitan un chivo expiatorio, un saco de boxeo para los tontos de izquierda.

Si queremos una sociedad madura políticamente, con criterio propio, debemos dejar un poco al margen nuestras ideologías, y centrarnos en los hechos, en lo que está pasando y en lo que queremo spara nuestros hijos, para nosotros, para nuestra sociedad, para nuestro país, e incluso para el mundo (no nos olvidemos de la globalización). 

Globalización, que nos la venden distorsionada las élites desde un punto de vista izquierdista (el capital tiene la culpa y para luchar contra él tienes que ser solidario y dejar entrar la miseria , la delincuencia y la precariedad laboral a tu país, para que el capital triunfe en todo el mundo -lo último no está en el discurso izquierdista, lo añado...-) Esquizofrénico, pero es así como lo ven los izquierdistas, el capital tiene la culpa de todo si somos guenos dejando entrar a los pobres del mundo estamos luchando contra el capitalismo.

¿Niega alguien con argumentos, que la izquierda la están usando para manipular a las masas?, ¿y la derecha neoliberal?








OYeah dijo:


> Sois unos hijos de perra fachuzos medio psicopatas vosotros mismos, PROYECTANDO, y nos teneis hasta los huevos. Vais ganando la guerra pero ya bajará el péndulo.



Aquí SI se confirma lo que yo y muchos llevamos diciendo sobre el enfrentamiento derecha vs. izquierda y el uso que se hace para manipular a las masas. 

Llegas a decir Oyeah incluso que vamos ganando la guerra. ¿Quienes están de verdad ganando?


P.D: Yo entiendo que todos los seres humanos NECESITAMOS tener una serie de ideas sobre cómo funciona el mundo y qué es lo mejor para organizarnos, etc, etc, etc. Entiendo que haya gente de izquierda y de derecha, pero es momento de dejar de mirar el dedo que tapa la Luna, y mirar un conjunto más amplio. Dejándo un poco de lado nuestras ideas, moldeándo algunas y aceptando otras aunque vengan de "nuestros enemigos", O NUESTROS ENEMIGOS.


----------



## OYeah (7 Jul 2019)

Perros, vais ganando la batalla economica, estais haciendo lo que quereis con nosotros, hasta los punkis reconocen que Franco era mas socialista que vosotros. Estais arrqsando como neoliberales, lo unico que os molesta es el Orgullo Gay y la Viogen y demas gilipolleces, a las que dais un valor exagerado. Condenan a cinco cafres por violar a una cria y poneis el grito en el cielo, mientras que la mitad de la poblacion vive en la pobreza real.

Pero lo dicho: ya bajara el pendulo. Y os dara una buena hostia.

Por cierto, capullos: un psicopata no hablaria como hablo yo, no se delataria asi, no se cabrearia asi. Actuaria ms como haceis vosotros, haciendose el ofendidito, tras tergiversar, manipular, e intoxicar. Me cago en todos vosotros porque no puedo con vuestras mentiras y manipulaciones. Los Santos Inocentes, eso sois Cesar y co. Vivan los caciques, segun vosotros, mientras sean rancios y vayan a misa.


----------



## OYeah (7 Jul 2019)

Acabo de ver la encuesta y lo que me temia: un foro de fachas de mierda, en eso se ha convertido burbuja.

Celebro lo que ha pasado hoy con Ciudadanos, lo que va a pasar con Vox. Ni un paso atras en nada de eso.

Y repito: el que no es de izquierdas de joven...


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Perros, vais ganando la batalla economica, estais haciendo lo que quereis con nosotros, hasta los punkis reconocen que Franco era mas socialista que vosotros. Estais arrqsando como neoliberales, lo unico que os molesta es el Orgullo Gay y la Viogen y demas gilipolleces, a las que dais un valor exagerado. Condenan a cinco cafres por violar a una cria y poneis el grito en el cielo, mientras que la mitad de la poblacion vive en la pobreza real.
> 
> Pero lo dicho: ya bajara el pendulo. Y os dara una buena hostia.
> 
> Por cierto, capullos: un psicopata no hablaria como hablo yo, no se delataria asi, no se cabrearia asi. Actuaria ms como haceis vosotros, haciendose el ofendidito, tras tergiversar, manipular, e intoxicar. Me cago en todos vosotros porque no puedo con vuestras mentiras y manipulaciones. Los Santos Inocentes, eso sois Cesar y co. Vivan los caciques, segun vosotros, mientras sean rancios y vayan a misa.




La hostia nos la vamos a llevar todos. Ya nos la estamos llevando de una u otra forma todos los ciudadanos de a pié.


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Acabo de ver la encuesta y lo que me temia: un foro de fachas de mierda, en eso se ha convertido burbuja.
> 
> Celebro lo que ha pasado hoy con Ciudadanos, lo que va a pasar con Vox. Ni un paso atras en nada de eso.
> 
> Y repito: el que no es de izquierdas de joven...



¿Tienes una respuesta que darnos en público a; por qué crees según tú que muchos cuando maduran dejan de ser de izquierdas?, ¿y a la pregunta; por qué crees que de joven hay mas izquierdistas en las masas?


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## Pollepolle (7 Jul 2019)

Yo soy votante de Vox y odio a los rojos de mierda como el que mas, pero ominae es subnormal profundo. Es un cagaladrillos infumable. Da unas sobas de gilipolleces que solo pueden leer subnormales tan pedantes como el.

Y eso que en la encuesta he votado que si.


----------



## OYeah (7 Jul 2019)

De joven se es más inocente, de viejo eres más resabiado y egoista. Mas conservador pero no solo de lo que se merece conservar, sino de todo.

Y esto lo sabe hasta el apuntador. Negarlo es de echarle mucho morro y mucha jeta. Decir que la izquierda es mas psicopatica es justamente darle la vuelta a la tortilla, ser un cabron psicopata, sino no se entiende.


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> De joven se es más inocente, de viejo eres más resabiado y egoista. Mas conservador pero no solo de lo que se merece conservar, sino de todo.
> 
> Y esto lo sabe hasta el apuntador. Negarlo es de echarle mucho morro y mucha jeta. Decir que la izquierda es mas psicopatica es justamente darle la vuelta a la tortilla, ser un cabron psicopata, sino no se entiende.



¿Es psicopatico querer conservar algo?, a mí me parece que es al revés; querer quitarle a alguien algo, querer conseguir algo sin esfuerzo es más propio de personas con rasgos psicopáticos, sin moral ni sentido cuerdo de la justicia.

Estoy de acuerdo en tu respuesta, en tu primer párrafo, pero no comparto la relación que quieres hacer en el segundo párrafo. Y tampoco era lo que yo quería debatir; que la izquierda entra más a los ingenuos jóvenes sin experiencia (como bien has dicho) y después cuando se dan cuenta como funciona el mundo cambian. Y que ese infantilismo que hay en la sociedad es en gran parte inducido desde a arriba por los medios, la ideología izquierdista promocionada desde arriba, y evitando que se formen familias y se hagan personas más responsables. Con una mentalidad infantilizada se puede seguir manipulando a la sociedad con la ideología izquierdista.

¿Los medios de comunicación, manejados por el poder económico (que se supone por "norma" son de derechas según muchos iquierdistas), promueven o no promueven el progresismo izquierdista en la sociedad?, sí o no.


----------



## OYeah (7 Jul 2019)

Claro hombre, la derecha nacional catolica de las banderitas y misa obligada de Domingo no intentaba adoctrinar a nadie.

Anda iros a cagar ya.


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Claro hombre, la derecha nacional catolica de las banderitas y misa obligada de Domingo no intentaba adoctrinar a nadie.
> 
> Anda iros a cagar ya.



Sí, adoctrinaba en valores como la familia tradicional, el respeto a los mayores, etc, etc,.

Pero no entiendo a qué viene eso ahora, estamos hablando de la izquierda ACTUAL.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

En el paso a la madurez se va desarrollando la conciencia moral, esto me parece evidente. Los adolescentes, especialmente en grupo, son con frecuencia peligrosos.
En ellos es también más habitual el odio irracional. Puede ser por estar en una fase cerebral, pero puede explicarse de otras maneras. El odio, o más bien *la ira* es una pasión muy fuerte, y la cosa trata de pasiones fuertes. Los adultos quieren siempre calmar la ira del chaval, pero para él, muchas veces es su amiga más valiosa, su virtud, que no puede abandonar.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Personas adultas como el tal Oyeah y tantos en estos foros, que hablan de derechos y libertad y respeto mientras amenazan de muerte a los demás (más veladamente o menos, pero es lo que hacen, tratando de inspirar miedo en sus víctimas, que son el resto de la humanidad), son seres que siguen apoyándose en esa ira como único bien vital, pero que no tienen por qué ser realmente airados. Igual que el niño abusón, o que el mafioso, o que el gobernante tiránico, no tienen ningún problema mental, sino una posición que mantener o bolsillos que llenar, (como Marx veía tan perspicazmente, pues le pasaba a él mismo)


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

Y que los jóvenes son mas infantiles (como es normal, por regla general), mas ingenuos y mas aptos para ideologías que pretenden (prometen) cambiar el mundo a mejor sin percatarse de que la realidad es mas compleja, que los seres humanos no somos iguales, que unos somos más justos o mas racionales que otros que son más animales o más egoistas, que siempre alguien querrá aprovecharse de una situación que le favorezca sin esfuerzo. Por tanto hay que poner límites y normas para garantizar una paz y una convivencia.

Pero los izquierdistas pervierten esto y en base a situaciones injustas del reparto de la riqueza pretenden romper con todo. Y es ese romper con todo el que usan las élites para romper con la unidad, la moral y el sentido común de las sociedades (sin romper con su posición de poder, por supuesto).

Yo no es que quiera acabar con el poder (sería el quítate tú pa ponerme yo, o de forma UTÓPICA como quieren los izquierdistas), estoy denunciando que el poder económico y el poder de la gobernanza de la humanidad que siempre se ha usado para beneficiar en última instancia a los poderosos (como es lógico) pero basándose en que hace falta un mínimo de bienestar de las masas, ahora una vez garantizado ese mínimo y ellos garantizarse en exceso el beneficio económico ahora están usando ese poder para cambiar la sociedad a un estado de manipulación y dominación con tintes malvados, por el simple hecho de ejercer poder.

Anteriormente hablé de estar gobernados por psicópatas (tanto de izquierda como derecha, o más bien usando esa dicotomía en la sociedad), y que éstos psicópatas están creando una sociedad sin moral, una sociedad a su imagen y semejanza (porque ellos carecen de moral) donde estarían en su salsa dominando sin tener que fingir y organizándola de forma totalitaria.

No todos los psicópatas están en el poder ni todos los que están en el poder son psicópatas, pero los psicópatas manejan el cotarro del poder a nivel mundial porque para ellos es más fácil subir al poder (no tienen escrúpulos morales para tomar decisiones, y no perciben igual los riesgos en la vida porque no sienten miedo y auqneu muchos caigan en el fracaso por el camino... después de siglos y siglos se produce una "filtro" que por estadística y naturaleza propicia que los psicópatas estén en el poder en mayoría). Lógicamente los que tienen poder se relacionan sobre todo con gente de su misma clase, al final han ido creando organizaciones e incluso pequeñas sociedades secretas, hasta que el propio poder creciente ha provocado que se tengan que unir si no quieren estar constantemente combatiendo entre ellos. De ahí hasta hoy, la globalización.

La manipulación de la sociedad occidental es evidente, incluso en sudamerica. Y esa manipulación tiene un sentido, una dirección, a la globalización sin derechos sociales, al neoliberalismo, a la explotación laboral de las masas, al relativismo moral, a la traída de mano de obra barata de forma masiva y que la gente lo acepte gustosamente, a que las empresas se puedan marchar a países sin derechos laborales y vendernos sus productos mientras nos endeudamos, mientras vamos sufriendo crisis económicas una tras otra que nos hacen igualarnos como sociedad con los países del tercer mundo...


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

Smith, el "padre" del capitalismo, creo que fue él quien dijo que una sociedad capitalista necesitaba de una clase media consumidora para funcionar. Pero con la globalización no hace falta esa clase media, porque estamos hablando de economía de escala A NIVEL MUNDIAL, el número de consumidores junto con el crecimiento de la multinacionales permite el funcionamiento de una economía basada en una clase trabajadora con una precariedad laboral cada vez mayor.

Y mientras tanto aquí hablando de izquierda y derecha, de cual son peores o mejores. 

Votontazos enfrentándonos con la palabra pero permitiendo que entre mano de obra barata de forma masiva, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## OYeah (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> En el paso a la madurez se va desarrollando la conciencia moral, esto me parece evidente. Los adolescentes, especialmente en grupo, son peligrosos.
> En ellos es también más habitual el odio irracional. Puede ser por estar en una fase cerebral, pero puede explicarse de otras maneras. El odio, o más bien *la ira* es una pasión muy fuerte, y la cosa trata de pasiones fuertes. Los adultos quieren siempre calmar la ira del chaval, pero para él, muchas veces es su amiga más valiosa, su virtud, que no puede abandonar.




Todo eso es muy psicopata, por supuesto.

Como se os ve el plumero...

Con la edad lo unico que aumenta es la necesidad y el miedo, de joven es cuando no se necesita nada mas que un chocho y se piensa que el mundo es bueno. Al hacerte mayor ya vas viendo la cantidad de hijos de puta como vosotros que pululan por el mundo, y te agarras a las migajas que hayas podido recoger.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Todo eso es muy psicopata, por supuesto.
> 
> Como se os ve el plumero...
> 
> Con la edad lo unico que aumenta es la necesidad y el miedo, de joven es cuando no se necesita nada mas que un chocho y se piensa que el mundo es bueno. Al hacerte mayor ya vas viendo la cantidad de hijos de puta como vosotros que pululan por el mundo, y te agarras a las migajas que hayas podido recoger.



Ah, mira, creí que me habías ignorado, porque te habían quedado un par de preguntas sin responder. Amenazar de muerte o tan siquiera de daño físico, aunque sea en general, sí es psicópata, sí, criminal, de hecho. Para ti debe ser normal, lo mismo que insultar constantemente y todo eso. Yo mi pregunta es si alguna vez le has deseado algún bien a alguien. Y si eres capaz de amar, o consideras que no.


----------



## OYeah (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Ah, mira, creí que me habías ignorado, porque te habían quedado un par de preguntas sin responder. Amenazar de muerte o tan siquiera de daño físico, aunque sea en general, sí es psicópata, sí, criminal, de hecho. Para ti debe ser normal, lo mismo que insultar constantemente y todo eso. Yo mi pregunta es si alguna vez le has deseado algún bien a alguien. Y si eres capaz de amar, o consideras que no.



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es un psicopata, y de amar tampoco vas muy sobrado, mas bien pienso que amas tu necesidad y lo que la cubre.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Smith, el "padre" del capitalismo, creo que fue él quien dijo que una sociedad capitalista necesitaba de una clase media consumidora para funcionar. Pero con la globalización no hace falta esa clase media, porque estamos hablando de economía de escala A NIVEL MUNDIAL, el número de consumidores junto con el crecimiento de la multinacionales permite el funcionamiento de una economía basada en una clase trabajadora con una precariedad laboral cada vez mayor.
> 
> Y mientras tanto aquí hablando de izquierda y derecha, de cual son peores o mejores.
> 
> Votontazos enfrentándonos con la palabra pero permitiendo que entre mano de obra barata de forma masiva, etc, etc, etc.



A mí me parece que No hay tantos cálculos maestros. Y si los hay, no funcionan como se pretende. Incluso en un club de personas muy unidas, cada uno es diferente, y no se sabe que haya un ferreo entrenador de ese gobierno mundial. Es fácil ver corrientes contradictorias en estos mundialismos. Y unas son promercado y otras antimercado, o feminismo e islam, etc. Es verdad que hay un atontamiento alucinatorio utopista entre occidentales y que tragamos con lo que sea, sobre todo si es en contra nuestro. Pero el voto, que desprecias, es algo capaz de cambiar eso, simplemente puede ir en una dirección o en otra. Eso es lo que yo veo.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que es un psicopata, y de amar tampoco vas muy sobrado, mas bien pienso que amas tu necesidad y lo que la cubre.



¿Alguna vez en tu vida le has deseado el bien a alguien?. De odiar, vas sobrado, pero, por curiosidad, ¿eres capaz de amar?
Le echo un vistazo a tus mensajes y es que es todo un puto vómito de mierda. Es que no hay nada que le pueda hacer bien a nadie. Todo es malo. Eres un antimaestro, o sea, enseñas cómo no hay que ser. Yo te tengo que agradecer eso, porque la verdad es que estoy muy quemado de los que os dedicáis sistemáticamente a hacer daño a los demás. Quiero decir, tengo yo también un resentimiento contra tu montón de mierda. A mí no me asustas, pero el mundo lo jodéis a cada instante. Creo que vives en Inglaterra,, ¿no? Me imagino cuánto les estarás jodiendo cotidianamente. Sois muchos, no sois ni originales no nada, y provocáis mucho odio con esa actitud.
Ahora, ¿ es eso psicopatía? No lo sé. No creo que sea lo mismo en cada caso, ni creo que alguien como tú seas así todo el rato (por eso te pregunto), ni creo que no tengas salvación. Quizás sea optimismo, no sé.
Pero vamos, que estas características agresivas que muestras son un buen ejemplo de lo que hace la llamada izmierda, que estando en el poder y por todas partes fingen ser una resistencia minoritaria o algo así, una puta gestapo de mierda que es lo único que es y lo único que en realidad estás haciendo aquí, a ver si puedes acojonar a los judíos o algo así, o amargarles, al menos.


----------



## OYeah (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez en tu vida le has deseado el bien a alguien?. De odiar, vas sobrado, pero, por curiosidad, ¿eres capaz de amar?



Tela con los soberbios estos. Pero tela, tela. Que andanada de hostias se merecen.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Bien, pues dejemos de fondo el caso Oyeah en su jaula, que es el caso tropecientosquintillonesdieciseismilcuatrocientos12, y sigamos pensando en cómo va esto.


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> A mí me parece que No hay tantos cálculos maestros. Y si los hay, no funcionan como se pretende. Incluso en un club de personas muy unidas, cada uno es diferente, y no se sabe que haya un ferreo entrenador de ese gobierno mundial.



Es evidente que es mejor para ellos que no se sepa, yo si perteneciese a una logia o al club Bildenberg o a una organización elitista piramidal que habla de estos temas y toma decisiones (con ayuda de sus empresas multinacionales, bancos, etc) no publicitaría, al contrario, incluso dentro de la organización es mejor que no todo el mundo sepa ciertas cosas. No pretenderás que sea como la ONU (que incluso también tiene sus rincones oscuros).






cuatroC dijo:


> Es fácil ver corrientes contradictorias en estos mundialismos. Y unas son promercado y otras antimercado, o feminiosmo e islam, etc.



Cómo se nota que no vives en Europa (yo me voy a dormir ya) y no sabes que aquí el islam no es atacado por el feminismo sino todo lo contrario, es protegido. Y el islam no ataca (de momento) al feminismo.





cuatroC dijo:


> Es verdad que hay un atontamiento alucinatorio utopista entre occidentales que sonmos los más capacidades de tragar con lo que sea, sobre todo si es en contra nuestro. Pero el voto, que desprecias, es algo capaz de cambiar eso, simplemente no se da en la proporción necesaria. Pero donde se da, sí que funciona.



¿Donde se da?, en USA que estaban casi al borde de enfrentamientos sociales armados, pero que no termina de ser un cambio real (lo excusan en que Trump no tiene todo el poder porque el senado y congresistas de su propio partido y bla bla bla). 

En Italia, que estaban (y están) hasta arriba de inmigrantes y surgieron el movimiento 5 estrellas (de risa) y la liga norte. Hay que calmar los ánimos y de paso que sirva para el resto de Europa como chivo expiatorio, fachas y bla bla pero no expulsan del país a los cientos de miles de inmigrantes que tienen. Hay que dar un respiro a Italia y dejarles de meter inmigrantes, mientras tanto que sean muy muy "fachas".

¿Hungría?, un país diminuto en centro europa, que sirve también para ponerlo como "contraparte" fascista al buenismo progre en Europa. Un país que ya caerá cuando le llegue su hora, mientras hace el papel de fachas para la borregada tonta de izquierdas. 

No seamos ingenuos, si España no es soberana en cuestiones de inmigración por qué lo iba a ser Hungría?, de momento para ponerlos como apestosos a ojos de la progresía, "cuidao cuidao que viene otra vez el fagcismo".

No es que desprecie el voto como concepto, es que desprecio el voto en un régimen europeo donde votes lo que votes el feminismo y la guerra de sexos avanza, la invasión avanza, etc, Lo vemos con el PP, y ahora poco a poco con VOX. Lo vemos en Francia con Le Pen con el 22% de los votos. Lo vemos en UK aún con el Brexit.

Recuerda que esto es global, y necesita una estrategia global, con algunos países con gobiernos "fachas" para dar argumento a la hoja de ruta global y otros países (como USA) donde ni siquiera hay cambio real en las políticas de inmigración y en la manipulación de los medios de comunicación.

P.D: Si vivimos, dentro de 10-20-30-40-50 años hablamos de Hungría, ese país diminuto que está "desafiando" a la UE como David a Goliat. No se lo cree nadie (aunque los "cambios" allí son ciertos eh?, y digo cambios con comillas porque en realidad no han cambiado, ellos parten de una sociedad muy católica que TODAVÍA NUNCA ha sido atacada y manipulada como en Europa occidental), pero tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Es como lo del CO2. Te mienten con eso, se demuestra a ojos de todos que han mentido, y luego dicen: ah, pero qué me dices del metano. Como si después de mentir en 10, tuvieran legitimidad para mentir en 11. Tal y como está diciendo ominae, un punto muy importante es que no ven ninguna diferencia entre verdad y mentira, salvo el impacto emocional que puedan tener en sus víctimas, y por ahí se suelen delatar. 
En esto de la personalidad de Marx, al ver que han sido descubiertos, se centran en aspectos menores (posiblemente, nuevas mentiras) y en insultar, sobre todo en insultar mucho. Pero al no poder censurar, vuelven a perder.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Sí, todos son de puta madre, con el Rey de Baviera para despistar

Pues algo parecido a lo que debes sentir tú, es decir, algo feo, y agradeceréis que al menos sentís eso, ¿o no?


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Sí, todos son de puta madre, con el Rey de Baviera para despistar


----------



## ominae (7 Jul 2019)

Yo los datos que he dado son correctos, es usted el que decía que todo era una manipulación de escohotado y se pone a reírse de él. Pues ahí tiene los datos, asi que deje de hablar de manipulaciones porque el que está poniendo excusas delirantes sobre las razones por las que Marx no va a los funerales de sus seres queridos y amigos es usted. Ah bueno, que fue a uno. Impresionante, queda todo invalidado pues. Menuda jeta tiene el personaje, similar a la de su ídolo.

Nadie sabe lo que sienten las personas , de ahí que el profesor Robert Hare inventase un sistema para detectar rasgos psicopáticos en los seres humanos, un sistema que es razonablemente certero, dentro de lo que cabe, para detectar a estas personas y no se basa en la maldad ni los asesinatos, sino en comportamientos habituales que puedan parecer normales, pero que sumados nos dan la idea del problema cerebral de estas personas.

Primero dice que es mentira y ahora pone excusas, que el médico no le deja ir a los funerales de los hijos y de la mujer, pero cuando no hay ningún médico le pilla lejos el de sus padres, que tb le pilla lejos el de la mujer de Engels, eso si, le manda una carta para pedirle dinero aprovechando el trauma que acababa de tener pero tb es una “manipulación” según usted.

Tb las sospechas que hay sobre el incesto con su hija, que se suicido, es tb manipulación. Las frases inequívocas de su madre y padre sobre el tipo de personaje que era tb son manipulación. Los cientos de cartas que tuvieron que destruir del personaje tb es manipulación. La compra de armas para financiar revoluciones tb es una manipulación. La alegria cuando la comuna de paris destruye la cuidad tb es una manipulación. Los continuos insultos a todo el mundo en sus cartas tb son manipulaciones, sus ataques de ira tb son manipulaciones, la vida destrozada de todos sus allegados tb son manipulaciones. El follarse a la criada y no reconocer al niño tb es manipulación.

Podría estar todo el día pero al personaje le da igual, todo para el son manipulaciones. 

Eso si, ellos nunca cuentan estos detalles sobre la vida de Marx, deben pensar que no tenemos derecho a conocerlos sino que lo que importa es si magna obra, sin entender que esta es un reflejo de su personalidad y que hace lo mismo que el hacía en vida, engañar a todo el mundo. Eso es el marxismo.


----------



## ominae (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Es como lo del CO2. Te mienten con eso, se demuestra a ojos de todos que han mentido, y luego dicen: ah, pero qué me dices del metano. Como si después de mentir en 10, tuvieran legitimidad para mentir en 11. Tal y como está diciendo ominae, un punto muy importante es que no ven ninguna diferencia entre verdad y mentira, salvo el impacto emocional que puedan tener en sus víctimas, y por ahí se suelen delatar.
> En esto de la personalidad de Marx, al ver que han sido descubiertos, se centran en aspectos menores (posiblemente, nuevas mentiras) y en insultar, sobre todo en insultar mucho. Pero al no poder censurar, vuelven a perder.



Es así siempre, y si por ejemplo me equivoco y digo que es niño en vez de niña te escriben un post entero sobre eso. Si no va a ningún funeral ni le importa una mierda nadie te buscan uno al que fue y ya te dicen, con toda la jeta del mundo , que mientes. Si dices una fecha mal te corrigen de inmediato y se pasan todo el post hablando sobre ello. Si te equivocas en una palabra y pones hermanos en vez, no se, tío o hijo, se centran en eso aunque todo el mundo sepa lo que se quiere decir.

El resto de datos ni siquiera existen, les importan una mierda. No hacen introspección cerebral sobre ello.

Es como discutir de Platón con un tío con el que te acaba su de dar un golpe con el coche.

Los datos de la personalidad de Marx son los que son, yo no tengo la culpa de que ese señor fuese así. Y coinciden no solo en sus rasgos propios sino en la forma de percibirlos de la gente que se relacionaba con el, sus padres por ejemplo, llega un momento que no entienden nada y le llegan a calificar como demoniaco, oscuro etc... este tipo de situaciones son totalmente normales en personas que conviven con psicopatas integrados, ya que no entienden ni comprenden el comportamiento de los psicopatas.

Hay sospechas sobre violaciones a la criada, incesto, pruebas de un hijo al que no reconoce etc.. etc...

Pero a este sujeto le da absolutamente igual todo esto.


----------



## ominae (7 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Ominae, de la forma en la que lleváis el tema es muy fácil ir al ataque ad hominen, tanto tú como los izquierdistas que defienden su postura. No se puede hacer un esquema de actuación para clasificar perfiles e identificar psicópatas. Acuérdate con la facilidad que me acusaste a mí, (o todavía lo crees, quién sabe), si no lo crees, si crees que cometiste un error en mi caso, debería bastar para revisar el método.
> .



Yo no se si es válido un 80% de veces, un 60% o un 40%, lo que me puedo asegurar es que funciona, sólo hay que ver este hilo y observar como la forma de “debatir” de estas personas es siempre la misma y como tienen la misma ideología.

Son ellos los que han escrito esos mensajes yo solo dije lo que iba a pasar porque “es siempre igual” y cuando tengas delante a un psicopata en la vida real verás que su forma de discutir es muy parecida a la de esta gente.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Una curiosidad. ¿Tú cuánto sacas en el test de Hare?


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

Sigo pensando que el test y la actitud que detectáis como psicopatía puede ayudar, pero que incluso si fuese certero al 100% en una observación corta no se podría probar, no es científico. Mi opinión es que dejéis la caza de brujas, que perjudica a la teoría, y basarla más en argumentaciones mas generalizadas que tengan correlación.

Cualquiera de nosotros podría ser un psicópata. Es más, el hecho de que estos usuarios insulten y "nosotros" nos mostremos con más frialdad puede indicar lo contrario.

Pero bueno, no os quiero cortar el rollo, porque además no me hacéis ni puto caso. Seguir hilando que a veces se producen buenos debates.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Sigo pensando que el test y la actitud que detectáis como psicopatía puede ayudar, pero que incluso si fuese certero al 100% en una observación corta no se podría probar, no es científico. Mi opinión es que dejéis la caza de brujas, que perjudica a la teoría, y basarla más en argumentaciones mas generalizadas que tengan correlación.
> 
> Cualquiera de nosotros podría ser un psicópata. Es más, el hecho de que estos usuarios insulten y "nosotros" nos mostremos con más frialdad puede indicar lo contrario.
> 
> Pero bueno, no os quiero cortar el rollo, porque además no me hacéis ni puto caso. Seguir hilando que a veces se producen buenos debates.



Por eso mismo me gustaría hablar de ello con personas que dan el perfil, que no se ocultan y que parecen tener una capacidad de autoanálisis. A mí no me gusta descartar a nadie.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Test de psicopatía de Robert Hare - ¿eres un psicópata?


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Por eso mismo me gustaría hablar de ello con personas que dan el perfil, que no se ocultan y que parecen tener una capacidad de autoanálisis. A mí no me gusta descartar a nadie.



Pero seamos serios, dar el perfil no significa ser positivo. Pretendéis diagnosticar la psicópatia a personas por su actitud y cuatro mensajes en un debate mas o menos caldeado en un foro. 

Además es que aunque acertéis, no lo podéis probar, ya lo he dicho. La gente no es tonta, el que lea este hilo y vea que se está acusando a personas de psicópata solo por ser de izquierda y enfadarse, insultar, desvirtuar, tergiversar, etc.. no se va a tomar ni medio en serio la teoría que defendéis.

Una cosa es identificar conductas de la izquierda y asociarlos como rasgos psicopáticos y otra es acusar a personas de ser psicópatas por repetir esas conductas.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Que puede ser, no lo descarto. En base a las cosas que has escrito aquí yo te pondría entre 20 y 30, pero las cosas que escribes aquí pueden ser sólo las de tu personaje, que bien podría reflejar el de alguien que tú admiras.
Yo aquí veo un tema interesante. Marx me parece que llega a 40, por ejemplo, el máximo. ¿En cuánto puntuarías a Marx?
Pero que Marx sea así no es alarmante. Es simplemente así. A jenny, Engels y Wolff, que no eran tontos, les sedujo enormemente, y a mucha otra gente.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Pero seamos serios, dar el perfil no significa ser positivo. Pretendéis diagnosticar la psicópatia a personas por su actitud y cuatro mensajes en un debate mas o menos caldeado en un foro.
> 
> Además es que aunque acertéis, no lo podéis probar, ya lo he dicho. La gente no es tonta, el que lea este hilo y vea que se está acusando a personas de psicópata solo por ser de izquierda y enfadarse, insultar, desvirtuar, tergiversar, etc.. no se va a tomar ni medio en serio la teoría que defendéis.
> 
> Una cosa es identificar conductas de la izquierda y asociarlos como rasgos psicopáticos y otra es acusar a personas de ser psicópatas por repetir esas conductas.



Es identificar, sí, así es. No me negarás que cuanto menos, es interesante


----------



## esNecesario (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Es identificar, sí, así es. No me negarás que cuanto menos, es interesante



Lo acabo de hacer y me ha dado 19 cabrones, pero algunas respuestas he dudado y lo he puesto un poco a voleo. Es un test de internet, nada más.

El test no está completo ni mucho menos, se necesitarían cientos de preguntas, y hacer el test con preguntas diferentes en días distintos, además de hablar con la persona sobre infinidad de temas, incluso de su vida personal, y además de otros métodos de diagnóstico...

Pero bueno, si os hace felices compis.  Pero eso sí, que os sirva de orientación y como argumento de cómo actúa la izquierda, no de acusación a la persona como un psicópata porque entonces no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

esnecesario dijo:


> Lo acabo de hacer y me ha dado 19 cabrones, pero algunas respuestas he dudado y lo he puesto un poco a voleo. Es un test de internet, nada más.
> 
> El test no está completo ni mucho menos, se necesitarían cientos de preguntas, y hacer el test con preguntas diferentes en días distintos, además de hablar con la persona sobre infinidad de temas, incluso de su vida personal, y además de otros métodos de diagnóstico...
> 
> Pero bueno, si os hace felices compis.  Pero eso sí, que os sirva de orientación y como argumento de cómo actúa la izquierda, no de acusación a la persona como un psicópata porque entonces no se lo cree nadie.



Un psicópata sería por encima de 30. Prueba a hacerlo con otras personas, como con Marx. es más fácil identificarles desde fuera, de hecho el test se refiere a rasgos observables.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Por estar hecho para asignarle la puntuación a otros, en base a rasgos aparentes.
Si uno mismo responde públicamente a las preguntas, hay un baremo secreto. En el que lo peor es sacar 10.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

Claro, hombre, es una broma. El sentido del humol y eza coza


----------



## el mensa (7 Jul 2019)

Y políticos de todo el espectro.


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

¿Un ejemplo?


----------



## cuatroC (7 Jul 2019)

el mensa dijo:


> Y políticos de todo el espectro.



¿Como cuales? Hablamos de gente que goza haciendo daño a otros, creando caos, destruyendo la sociedad, fundamentalmente.


----------



## el mensa (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Por estar hecho para asignarle la puntuación a otros, en base a rasgos aparentes.
> Si uno mismo responde públicamente a las preguntas, hay un baremo secreto. En el que lo peor es sacar 10.



Perdonen que me meta. 

Ese test es útil hacerlo a un tercero si tienes sospechas de que es un psicópata. Hacerlo a un personaje histórico como que lo veo un poco cogido con pinzas.


----------



## el mensa (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿Como cuales? Hablamos de gente que goza haciendo daño a otros, creando caos, destruyendo la sociedad, fundamentalmente.



Un afán desmedido de poder también es enfermizo.


----------



## el mensa (7 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿Un ejemplo?



Sin citar nombres, varios presidentes o expresidentes de clubs de fútbol.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Jul 2019)

el mensa dijo:


> Un afán desmedido de poder también es enfermizo.



Pero este es otro tema. Aquí hablamos de gente que tiene la corteza prefrontal dañada, de forma que disfruta con el caos y el follon. El trepismo es otro tema.

Este tipo de tios narcisistas quieren poder, dinero y disfrutar. El psicopata del que hablamos aquí quiere caos, tension y follon. Son temas distintos

Aqui viene un rojo que va a soltar su discurso. Va a ser un punto interesante de analizar segun como evolucione el hilo


----------



## el mensa (7 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Pero este es otro tema. Aquí hablamos de gente que tiene la corteza prefrontal dañada, de forma que disfruta con el caos y el follon. El trepismo es otro tema.
> 
> Este tipo de tios narcisistas quieren poder, dinero y disfrutar. El psicopata del que hablamos aquí quiere caos, tension y follon. Son temas distintos
> 
> ...



El trepismo para mi está directamente relacionado con la psicopatía. No digo que todos lo sean, lo que digo es que para ellos el fin justifica los medios, hay que fijarse en el cómo han trepado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Jul 2019)

el mensa dijo:


> El trepismo para mi está directamente relacionado con la psicopatía. No digo que todos lo sean, lo que digo es que para ellos el fin justifica los medios, hay que fijarse en el cómo han trepado.



Pero aquí no hablamos de eso. Es otro tema distinto. Es como la esquizofrenia, es otro tema distinto.

Aqui hablamos de gente, que al tener la corteza prefrontal dañada, disfruta mintiendo en un foro, llamandote facha, riendose y no poniendo ningun argumento para debatir, solo poruqe le gusta el caos y la mierda.

El que dices tú es gente sin escrupulos que quiere trepar y subir, que a lo mejor es otra parte cerebral dañada , u otro tema, pero no es el que hablamos en este hilo


----------



## los propios dioses (8 Jul 2019)

Ningún profesional de la salud mental puede resolver con absoluta garantía ese diagnóstico concreto con ningún test específico que sea infalible. Los psiquiatras más especializados, incluso la máxima autoridad mundial, te reconocerán que han sido engañados muchas veces.



Respecto de la "tesis" misma... el planteamiento es tan deficiente ontológicamente, tan pobre en su formulación, que no admite un desarrollo epistemológico mínimamente riguroso. Peor aún cuando se pretende argumentar desde un desconocimiento flagrante de la etiología y variaciones clínicas de la patología. 

A priori no es ya que parezca arbitrario, se aparece más bien como absurdamente falso.


----------



## cuatroC (8 Jul 2019)

el mensa dijo:


> Sin citar nombres, varios presidentes o expresidentes de clubs de fútbol.



Sin caerme mejor, creo que son otro tipo de personalidades, más humanas, pero tampoco les conozco bien. 
En cuanto a los empresarios, se cuentan muchos inescrupulosos entre sus filas, pero todos ellos tienen que proporcionar algún bien a sus clientes, si quieren subsistir (salvo en situaciones de monopolio forzado). No creo que sea fácil dar con el perfil del claramente desalmado.


----------



## cuatroC (8 Jul 2019)

Los Propios Dioses dijo:


> Ningún profesional de la salud mental puede resolver con absoluta garantía ese diagnóstico concreto con ningún test específico que sea infalible. Los psiquiatras más especializados, incluso la máxima autoridad mundial, te reconocerán que han sido engañados muchas veces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que sabes de lo que hablas ¿A ti qué te parece el caso de Marx, ampliamente expuesto aquí?
O el de Robespierre, que hizo matar a tantos miles de personas en tan poco tiempo, apenas unos meses después de liderar la campaña contra la pena de muerte; o el de Rousseau, que hablaba de la bondad humana y las virtudes de la educación paternal campestre mientras dejaba a cada hijo suyo en el hospicio. (lo cuenta él mismo, quizás mintiendo).


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Pero aquí no hablamos de eso. Es otro tema distinto. Es como la esquizofrenia, es otro tema distinto.
> 
> Aqui hablamos de gente, que al tener la corteza prefrontal dañada, disfruta mintiendo en un foro, llamandote facha, riendose y no poniendo ningun argumento para debatir, solo poruqe le gusta el caos y la mierda.
> 
> El que dices tú es gente sin escrupulos que quiere trepar y subir, que a lo mejor es otra parte cerebral dañada , u otro tema, pero no es el que hablamos en este hilo



Los rojos tendremos el prefrontal dañado, pero los fachas lo que teneis reventado es el ojete de como le dais al vicio.


----------



## cuatroC (8 Jul 2019)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los rojos tendremos el prefrontal dañado, pero los fachas lo que teneis reventado es el ojete de como le dais al vicio.



Por ejemplo, ¿tú lo reconocerías? ¿Te da igual la verdad que la mentira, por ejemplo?, ¿eres incapaz de preocuparte por otros?, etc.


----------



## los propios dioses (8 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Parece que sabes de lo que hablas ¿A ti qué te parece el caso de Marx, ampliamente expuesto aquí?



La respuesta es evidente: No puedo saberlo. Aunque fuera un especialista en la materia, que no lo soy. Hasta desconozco si se han realizado estudios serios sobre la cuestión. Supongo que se podrán fundamentar conjeturas plausibles, pero sólo eso: conjeturas.

Quizá el caso de Jean Jacques Rousseau sea aún más interesante. Se han desarrollado estudios psicológicos muy interesantes sobre algunos episodios verdaderamente particulares de su biografía.


----------



## cuatroC (8 Jul 2019)

Los Propios Dioses dijo:


> La respuesta es evidente: No puedo saberlo. Aunque fuera un especialista en la materia, que no lo soy. Hasta desconozco si se han realizado estudios serios sobre la cuestión. Supongo que se podrán fundamentar conjeturas plausibles, pero sólo eso: conjeturas.
> 
> Quizá el caso de Jean Jacques Rousseau sea aún más interesante. Se han desarrollado estudios psicológicos muy interesantes sobre algunos episodios verdaderamente particulares de su biografía.



Ardo en deseos, ya que le tengo leído. A mí me parece una persona compleja, que invita a pensar y a revolucionar, pero el peor guía moral posible, pues carece de moral.
Con Marx, me parece evidente. El estudio no lo van a hacer en ninguna universidad prestigiosa ni nada así, lógicamente.Por cierto, esa cita de Robert Hare que pones, creo que es falsa, dado que Hare sí hizo un estudio de directivos de empresas financieras.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Jul 2019)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los rojos tendremos el prefrontal dañado, pero los fachas lo que teneis reventado es el ojete de como le dais al vicio.



Otro ejemplo de lo expuesto en el hilo.


----------



## calzonazos (8 Jul 2019)

Conclusion:

En burbuja hay muchos psicopatas, la teoria de @qsrd , @ominae es cierta pero ambos tambien tiene rasgos psicopatas evidentes, para no debatir dicen que solo les insultan y les van insultar ya en el post inicial, he seguido a ambos foreros y tienen rasgos evidentes de psicopatas, como son la falta de sentido de humor, el no haber formado una familia ( y CESARD a viajado durante 10 años a ucraniana no tiene excusa) y otras muestras

Pero la teoria aunque siimplista es correcta, de hecho la gente en el fondo sabe que es asi de ahi los malos resultados de la izquierda que no sabe enmascarar sus intenciones como podemos, la izquierda en grecia etc, la gente es tonta por que se traga el discurso de un narsicista como perro sanchez pero no tan tonta como para votar a una pandilla de psychos como podemas

Yo sinceramente independientemte de derecha o izquierda creo que el porcentaje de psicopatas en españa esta en torno al 10-15% como minimo y creo que en las mujeres ese porcentaje ronda el 30% al menos en españa, hay demasiadas conductas de personas que son psicoptas. Aparte de eso creo que la población española tiene un alto porcentaje de enfermedades mentales, o de sintomas de desordenes mentales, hay un perjudicar al profjimo que me parece tan sorprendente como con que esa actitud hayamos llegado como pais "unido" a la segunda decada del siglo XXI


----------



## cuatroC (8 Jul 2019)

EUROPIA dijo:


> VALLEJO NAGERA A., MARTINEZ E. M. *Investigaciones Psicologicas en Marxistas Femeninos Delincuentes*. Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugia de Guerra. Año II 9, BNE Z/2271. 1939.
> 
> Vallejo, A. (1939a). *Biopsiquismo del Fanatismo Marxista*. *Grupo de Internacionales Norteamericanos*. Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugía de Guerra.
> 
> ...



Sobre esos estudios, vemos un análisis explicado en varios amplios resúmenes (no tengo acceso al original), principalmente en este (pdf),
Donde se explican los resultados con distintos grupos de prisioneros, como por ejemplo, sobre presos norteamericanos de la brigada Lincoln:
Vallejo constata una gran variedad racial en el grupo, considera que la mayoría de los sujetos ha estado bajo la influencia de condiciones culturales, políticas y sociales similares. No debemos olvidar que Vallejo no concedía transcendencia psicológica al origen racia. El análisis de las características biopsicológicas constitucionales arroja los siguientes resultados: 1. Biotipo: 34.58 asténico, 31.94 atlético, 11.11 pícnico, 2.77 atleto-asténico, 11.11 atleto-pícnico, 2.67 displásico. 2. Reacción temperamental: 36.11 introvertida, 51.38 extrovertida, 12.50 neutra. 3. Temperamento: 37.49 normal (26.38 esquizotímico, 11.11 ciclotímico), 51.36 degenerativos (40.27 esquizoides, 5.55 cicloides, 2.77 paranoides, 2.77 epileptoides), 11.11 neutros. 4. Inteligencia: 0.0 superior, 19.44 buena, 33.33 media, 36.11 baja, 11.11 deficiente. Vallejo extrajo algunas conclusiones de estos resultados. Confirmó la correlación esperada entre la figura corporal y el temperamento. Observó una falta de correlación entre el biotipo y la reacción temperamental primaria según el test de Neymann-Kohlsted, aunque lo atribuyó a que los sujetos no entendían las cuestiones del test o respondían sin interés. Constató un claro predominio de los temperamentos degenerativos, superior al hallado en el primer informe de la serie dedicado a los prisioneros hispanoamericanos (Vallejo, 1938c). Vallejo advirtió, por el contrario, que la inteligencia y la cultura son superiores respecto de las de los hispanoamericanos, pero que, «no obstante pertenecer a una nación que se precia de inteligente y culta –sin serlo– superan en mucho las inteligencias de grado inferior a las bien dotadas» (Vallejo, 1939a, p. 33).

Los libros del propio Vallejo de los que habíamos hablado (hay uno en linea), están mucho más elaborados, y estos estudios parecen unos pocos pasos dados en la comprobación de sus teorías (de que los izquierdistas son inmorales, o resentidos, fundamentalmente, y psicópatas antisociales en una importante cantidad), y que no fueron más allá de esos cinco grupos de prisioneros, por lo demás escasos y analizados en circunstancias lamentables y abusivas de su dignidad (y comunes desde un punto de vista autoritario).


----------



## cuatroC (8 Jul 2019)

Y es muy interesante la _ponerología_, que estudia las épocas del mal en la historia, un esfuerzo de psicólogos polacos postcomunistas:
Ponerología - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Dice:
Łobaczewski adoptó el término de la rama de teología que trata del estudio del mal, derivado de la palabra griega _poneros_. Según Łobaczewski, todas las sociedades oscilan entre "épocas felices" o épocas de prosperidad, durante las cuales el conocimiento psicológico avanzado de la influencia de la psicopatología en las esferas de poder es suprimido, y "épocas infelices". Durante las épocas infelices, la inteligencia y sociedad en su conjunto pueden recuperar este conocimiento especializado para instaurar el orden social hacia una línea de sanidad mental. Hay que hacer notar que épocas felices no implica tiempos moralmente avanzados, pues Łobaczewski deja claro que esta felicidad o prosperidad puede suponer la opresión de un grupo localizado.

Łobaczewski define muchas caractepatías específicas, que en la psicología occidental se refiere a los trastornos de la personalidad, según pavimentan el camino hacia el gobierno final de "psicópatas esenciales" en una patocracia completa. Esto tiene lugar supuestamente cuando la sociedad está insuficientemente protegida contra la minoría que supone tal patología anormal, que está siempre presente en medio (Łobaczewski afirma que la etiología o causa es casi por completo bio-genética). Cree que se infiltran en una institución o estado, pervierten la moral y los valores en su opuesto y circula una lengua codificada similar a la del doblepensar de Orwell en lo establecido, usando pseudológica y pseudomoral en lugar de lógica y moral genuinas.

Hay varias fases de patocracia identificables descritas por Łobaczewski. En última instancia, cada patocracia es un destino porque la raíz de la moral social saludable, según Łobaczewski, está contenida en la infraestructura instintiva congénita en la inmensa mayoría de la población. Mientras algunos en la población normal son más susceptibles a la influencia patocrática, y se convierten en sus lacayos, la mayoría resiste instintivamente.


----------



## ominae (8 Jul 2019)

Los Propios Dioses dijo:


> Ningún profesional de la salud mental puede resolver con absoluta garantía ese diagnóstico concreto con ningún test específico que sea infalible. Los psiquiatras más especializados, incluso la máxima autoridad mundial, te reconocerán que han sido engañados muchas veces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si fuese falso no funcionaría como está usted viendo permanentemente en este hilo. Si fuese falso sería imposible acertar como se va a comportar una persona en una discusión ANTES de que esta persona ni siquiera lea el hilo.

Todo esto lo ha visto usted aquí reflejado.

Por supuesto que todos esos palabros que usted emplea me la traen bastante floja, nadie esta diciendo que esto sea científico 100% como las matemáticas o la física, sino una aproximación al comportamiento humano.

En cuando a la historia de la bolsa y los psicopatas es una idiotez. En la bolsa se dan cita mentes introspectivas, es una labor de estudio y análisis e imaginación, todo lo contrario a lo que sería un psicopata.

De hecho ya se hizo algún estudio similar y el resultado fue que cuantos más rasgos psicopáticos tenías peor gestor de fondos eres, como no podía ser de otra manera.

Psychos vs. nice guys — which type of hedge fund manager gets better returns?

Sin embargo en muchas empresas podrás ver psicopatas infiltrados siempre que sean lugares en donde se puede medrar o trepar usando trucos emocionales, cosa que en la bolsa es bastante complicado al ser una actividad solitaria o emocional.

En la película de Di Caprio por ejemplo se define a un comercial, no a un agente de fondos o de bolsa. Es decir, una persona que contacta con mucha gente para venderle productos financieros, no tiene nada que ver con “la bolsa”


----------



## ominae (8 Jul 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Y es muy interesante la _ponerología_, que estudia las épocas del mal en la historia,



Si ese estudioso hubiese tenido los conocimientos que tenemos hoy en materia cerebral hubiese concluido correctamente las causas de todo lo que analiza, el problema ha sido ese que hasta hace unos años no sabíamos a ciencia cierta cómo funcionaba el cerebro.

Es por eso que cuando las cosas van bien todo parece destruirse y complicarse, ocurrió desde el antiguo Egipto cuando una revolución acaba con el saber acumulado de la construcción de pirámides o en el siglo XX cuando parecía que la humanidad había logrado un enorme progreso industrial de repente empiezan a surgir con una fuerza enorme revoluciones y crimenes hasta llegar al caos de las dos guerras mundiales etc...

Cuanto mejor vive la gente tb viven mejor los psicopatas y estos dedican su vida a destruir cosa que harían menos si necesitasen dedicarse a ganarse la vida.

Es falsa por tanto la teoría que dice que la causa de las revoluciones es el hambre y el sufrimiento, de hecho es casi al revés.

Por eso la mayoría de los revolucionarios comunistas y los ideólogos son gente que eran mantenidos por sus familias o mecenas, creyendo estos que hacían un bien.

Por eso los sistemas sociales no crean sociedades pacíficas sino problemáticas, con los individuos enfrentados unos a otros aunque sea por chorradas, mientras que las sociedades problemáticas crean unión y solidaridad entre sus habitantes.

Es decir, totalmente al revés de cómo parecería lógico.


----------



## arriondas (8 Jul 2019)

Los que defienden esa teoría se olvidan (quizá intencionadamente) de que los humanos no somos animales. Tenemos sentimentos y emociones únicas en la naturaleza: ambición, orgullo, resentimento... En no pocas veces se actúa en función de esos sentimientos. Por ejemplo, una persona a la que la vida le ha dado más de una patada, se ha convertido en un paranoico y un resentido, y busca vengarse de la sociedad. El entorno condiciona, y mucho, más que cómo pueda ser uno.


----------



## ominae (8 Jul 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Los que defienden esa teoría se olvidan (quizá intencionadamente) de que los humanos no somos animales. Tenemos sentimentos y emociones únicas en la naturaleza: ambición, orgullo, resentimento... En no pocas veces se actúa en función de esos sentimientos. Por ejemplo, una persona a la que la vida le ha dado más de una patada, se ha convertido en un paranoico y un resentido, y busca vengarse de la sociedad. El entorno condiciona, y mucho, más que cómo pueda ser uno.



Eso funciona así en gente como tú, por eso eres un farsante mentiroso. En personas como nosotros lo que hace es que tendsmos aún más al aislamiento y a la introspección a alejarte del mundo ya que la convivencia te causa dolor.

Al ser nuestro cerebro así siempre que hagamos daño a una persona nos sentiremos mal y reflexionaremos sobre ese hecho, porque nuestro cerebro está hecho de ese modo. Y eso es algo que no se puede cambiar por muchas cosas malas que te hagan salvo que tengas problemas cerebrales que dejen sin actividad esa zona

Es decir, esa conclusión es tan evidente para ti porque tu forma natural de actuar sería esa, reflejando tus características cerebrales y pensando erróneamente que el resto del mundo es así.

En algunos casos puedes llegar a explotar y destruirlo todo, pero no deja de ser un momento de ofuscación pasajero, que en cuanto te calmas desaparece. Similar a lo que les pasa a muchos hombres que matan a sus mujeres al descubrir una traicion y que luego se pegan un tiro. Ese comportamiento nada tiene que ver con la mentalidad psicopática. El psicopata es continuamente así, sin necesidad de ofuscación u alteración del sistema nervioso o de ningún trauma.

Y es algo que cada perfectamente con tu actuación de farsante fingiéndote primero un “patriota español” para luego acabar así.


----------



## ominae (8 Jul 2019)

Es siempre igual porque la causa es la morfología del cerebro, que dependiendo de cómo crezcas te predispone a ser un tipo de persona u otra, por eso como bien dices en cada época verás el mismo patron repetirse dependiendo de las ideologías y filosofías del momento. Esto lo sabemos apenas hace unos 5 años debido al estudio del cerebro y el gran avance que se ha dado en ese campo y es la razón por la que podemos alcanzar una comprensión más amplia de este fenómeno que ha mantenido intrigada a la humanidad desde siempre.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Es siempre igual porque la causa es la morfología del cerebro, que dependiendo de cómo crezcas te predispone a ser un tipo de persona u otra, por eso como bien dices en cada época verás el mismo patron repetirse dependiendo de las ideologías y filosofías del momento. Esto lo sabemos apenas hace unos 5 años debido al estudio del cerebro y el gran avance que se ha dado en ese campo y es la razón por la que podemos alcanzar una comprensión más amplia de este fenómeno que ha mantenido intrigada a la humanidad desde siempre.



Cuales serían los movimientos que incluirían estas personas en otras epocas¿?

-Por ejemplo, en el último siglo serían los marxismos, anarquismos y sindicalismos
-Durante la Revolucion Francesa serían los jacobinos
-A veces he pensado que en las Guerras Napoleonicas, en España, serían los afrancesados
-Durante la Reforma supongo que serían los anabaptistas (no confundir con los bautistas)

Corrigeme y añade para historia antigua


----------



## chemarin (8 Jul 2019)

La teoría de @ominae solo es correcta parcialmente, es decir, si se aplica a una parte de los líderes de la izquierda, el resto son borregos sin personalidad propia desarrollada, pero no son psicópatas porque la mayoría de ellos tienen emociones y aman. La prueba empírica es que solo el 2 -5% de la población son psicópatas, pero más del 50 % es izquierdista.

No hagáis caso de @ominae es un viejo amargado, resentido y fanatizado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Jul 2019)

chemarin dijo:


> La teoría de @ominae solo es correcta parcialmente, es decir, si se aplica a una parte de los líderes de la izquierda, el resto son borregos sin personalidad propia desarrollada, pero no son psicópatas porque la mayoría de ellos tienen emociones y aman. La prueba empírica es que solo el 2 -5% de la población son psicópatas, pero más del 50 % es izquierdista.



El ya ha especificado esto antes. El nunca ha dicho que todos sean psicopatas. Sino que los psicopatas estan en esta teoría, y luego crean vinculos emocionales en gente sana mediante el control de la educacion , la universidad, etc


----------



## chemarin (8 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> El ya ha especificado esto antes. El nunca ha dicho que todos sean psicopatas. Sino que los psicopatas estan en esta teoría, y luego crean vinculos emocionales en gente sana mediante el control de la educacion , la universidad, etc



Eso lo dice cuando se le hace ver que lo que dice es absurdo, pero si te repasas sus posts verás que nunca matiza, es decir, él siempre dice que son psicópatas los de izquierdas en general, de hecho se lo dice a nicks del foro sin conocerlos de nada.


----------



## arriondas (8 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Eso funciona así en gente como tú, por eso eres un farsante mentiroso. En personas como nosotros lo que hace es que tendsmos aún más al aislamiento y a la introspección a alejarte del mundo ya que la convivencia te causa dolor.
> 
> Al ser nuestro cerebro así siempre que hagamos daño a una persona nos sentiremos mal y reflexionaremos sobre ese hecho, porque nuestro cerebro está hecho de ese modo. Y eso es algo que no se puede cambiar por muchas cosas malas que te hagan salvo que tengas problemas cerebrales que dejen sin actividad esa zona
> 
> ...



Lo primero, nunca opines de alguien, nunca tengas una idea preconcebida, sin haberlo conocido en persona. Te llevarías más de una sorpresa...

Se han hecho experimentos que han demostrado todo lo contrario a lo que tú y otros afirmais, realizados con gente mentalmente sana. Y que arrojaron datos sorprendentes.

Por otro lado, pontificar de ese modo acerca del cerebro humano.... es algo muy precipitado. Porque la ciencia, a día de hoy, NO SABE COMO FUNCIONA LA MENTE HUMANA. Sí, como suena. Sabe que existe conciencia, pero no sabe por qué, cómo se forma; no se aclara acerca de cómo se determina nuestra personalidad; sigue sin saber a ciencia cierta por qué soñamos; no se pone de acuerdo a la hora de saber cómo se almacenan los recuerdos... y así, un montón de cosas más. Como para afirmar de un modo tajante que uno es como es por que tenga el cerebro averiado o no. Y como ya he dicho, eso es entrar en un juego muy peligroso.


----------



## ominae (8 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Cuales serían los movimientos que incluirían estas personas en otras epocas¿?
> 
> -Por ejemplo, en el último siglo serían los marxismos, anarquismos y sindicalismos
> -Durante la Revolucion Francesa serían los jacobinos
> ...



Eso es algo que escapa de mi conocimiento y ciertamente se me antoja algo imposible. Los sofistas por ejemplo esta claro qeu reflejan perfectamente la forma de discutir inherente a la mentalidad psicopatica, pero mas alla del siglo XVIII tenemos un gran problema, apenas conservamos cartas, documentos, opiniones de primera mano sobre determinados personajes historicos. El XIX y el XX son los siglos en donde este estudio es mas facil porque la cantidad de documentacion sobre una persona puede llegar a ser abrumadora, como el caso que citabamos antes de Marx, pero en el caso de gente del mundo antiguo se me antoja especialmente dificil querer etiquetar de esa forma a los movimientos politicos y filosoficos, aunque posible, es algo que yo no me veo con la capacidad de hacer.


----------



## Don Meliton (8 Jul 2019)

Estamos hablando de la teoria de Ominae

Es mi opinion que cualquiera，si estuvieran hablando de su teoria en un hilo que va para los 1000 mensajes，deberia sentir cierto gozo

Una bonhomia que le llevara a aceptar con cierta transigencia opiniones que， sin ser exactamente como las nuestras，quizas si tengan ciertos puntos en comun

Y no saltar acusando cuando se podria estar hablando tranquilamente

Con esa acusacion "vosotros"，contra "nosotros"

Es un deje Robespierriano，y asi se mandan millones al gulag


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (8 Jul 2019)

Toda la razón.
De hecho he participado en ese hilo y he podido verlo.
No sé si todos son psicópatas, pero desde luego tienen una estrategia muy definida:


- Primero: niegan la evidencia.

- Si muchos se dan cuenta de la evidencia: intentan argumentar de forma demagoga y falaz.

- Si desmontan sus argumentos: recurren a la mofa y al insulto para ridiculizar y tratar de quitar credibilidad de esta forma.

- Si no consiguen crear una batalla de insultos: Provocan descaradamente para que pierdas los nervios y caigas en la trampa dialéctica (o si están en la calle o en una manifestación intentan provocar pelea para quedar de víctimas)

- Si no consiguen que caigas en su trampa y empiezan a quedar ellos en evidencia: Se ponen nerviosos y llaman a sus jaurías para tener refuerzos (ya que está claro que no han podido ellos solos)

- Si las jaurías no funcionan tampoco: intentan denunciarte de alguna manera, y si no pueden...intentan quitarte de en medio de alguna otra manera...y si no pueden:


*jaque mate*.



.


----------



## cuatroC (8 Jul 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Cuales serían los movimientos que incluirían estas personas en otras epocas¿?
> 
> -Por ejemplo, en el último siglo serían los marxismos, anarquismos y sindicalismos
> -Durante la Revolucion Francesa serían los jacobinos
> ...



Nuestro texto épico original, La Ilíada, es el canto de la ira de una persona, Aquiles, guerrero que él solo ha asesinado y esclavizado a gentes de variados lugares, y que por negársele una esclava, entra en ese estado de ira total que mejor no le hables.
Uno de sus colegas, el astuto Odiseo/Ulises, que recordamos por matar a los que se le rinden, destaca por su soberbia y capacidad para el engaño, y protagoniza la segunda parte.
En la historia antigua más realista, tenemos a una gran variedad de crueles reyes y advenedizos, y advenedizas. Pero diría que Alcibíades, discípulo de Sócrates, es el primero bien conocido que encaja de verdad en el perfil.
De joven se meaba en las estatuas y se reía de los dioses. Luego embauca al personal con su encanto y su inmoralidad. Es revelador el discurso de la expedición a Sicilia, donde pone a la misma altura a la virtud y el honor con el hecho de que sus caballos y carros han ganado 4 medallas olímpicas (y la gente le da la razón) Luego traiciona a Atenas y le indica a Esparta cómo destruirla. En Esparta seduce a la mujer del rey y la deja preñada, y cuando le van a matar se pasa al bando de Persia, a los que también engaña, para poder volver como héroe a Atenas, a la que lleva al desastre.
Animalito.


----------



## cuatroC (8 Jul 2019)

Estas personas a las que la verdad, la mentira y lo moral en general les importa un huevo, resultan fascinantes para los más morales, pues parecen menos terrenales que ellos. La capacidad de hacer daño está relacionada con esto: con la sensación de poder omnipotente. Sus víctimas son pruebas de eso, de ese poder enorme. Como víctimas, lamentamos los 150 millones de muertes a manos de los socialistas. Para los ejecutores, son 150 millones de muescas en su revólver.


----------



## esNecesario (8 Jul 2019)

Un paranóico como dices, que se cargó a millones de compatriotas por motivos ideológicos, y a miles de oficiales y A SU PROPIA FAMILIA con tal de que nadie "le quitase el poder". Se quedó mas solo que la una porque asesinó a prácticamente todo su entorno cercano.


----------



## esNecesario (8 Jul 2019)

También es cierto eso. Pero es que en el caso de muchos psicópatas pueden tener ira, venganza, etc, lo que no tienen es empatía, remordimientos de conciencia. Les gusta mucho el poder, la fama, etc, o incluso crear dolor ajeno, porque es una forma que tienen de sentir.





Estos dos jóvenes perfectamente pueden ser psicópatas, valoran los riesgos sin miedo presente, se arriesgan mas por ello, y llegan más alto.

Muchos alcanzan el poder gracias a ello y a la manipulación que ejercen cuando aprenden a simular los sentimientos. Ya que su vida no se rige por esos sentimientos, y en la mayoría de las personas sí, nos pueden motivar pero también lastrar, a ellos no, a ellos lo que les motiva es "forzar" e intensificar las cosas para sentir algo. Y algunos, cuando desde pequeños ven como una "debilidad" los sentimientos de otros, al simular los suyos se dan cuenta de que con ello pueden manipular a la gente y conseguir algunas de sus metas.

Esto es lo que ha hecho que en un proceso de siglos y siglos, haya una proporción mayor de psicópatas en los puestos altos y en el poder que en las masas (donde también hay muchos pero la proporción es menor).


----------



## cuatroC (19 Jul 2019)

Un punto muy interesante de la teoría de @ominae es el de la aparición de estas personas en momentos de prosperidad. Al estar desocupados, tienen tiempo para actuar y hacer eso que hacen con la sociedad, que básicamente es destruirla.
Siempre nos preguntamos cómo es posible que cuando una sociedad llega a su esplendor, cae. La comodidad, la pereza de la comodidad, los vicios de la riqueza, el olvido general del esfuerzo y de la necesidad, la falta general de tensión. O como se decía recientemente aquí (no recuerdo qué forero, muy acertado), la propia felicidad, que nos hace egoístas. No queremos tener hijos porque nos arrebatarían nuestra felicidad.
Pero aunque todo esto sea cierto, no es suficiente.
Recientemente vivimos lo que sucedió en el tiempo del cambio de siglo. Desde la caída del muro de Berlín las cosas parecían ir viento en popa en todas partes. A finales de los 90, España era una noria que siempre subía, pero en general el mundo vivía en la felicidad, siempre a mejor.
La izquierda había prácticamente desaparecido del discurso público. Se presentaban como antiglobalización, ecologistas, y cosas así, pero no asustaban.
Y tuvo que aparecer gente decididamente malvada para alterar esta situación. Los atentados islamistas (o de falsa bandera, para los que lo crean, en este caso es igual), pero también el comienzo de la acumulación de mentirijillas, que en España llevaron a que un Psoe que había dejado de figurar, tomase las calles con cosas no relacionadas con el gobierno, sus nunca mais y demás, y el periodo relativamente bueno (excelente) terminase con una aparición terrible del mal como fue el atentado sin autor conocido del 11M.
El caso es que cuanto mejor iba, más alto apuntaban los que querían que fuese mal, más preparados estaban, mejor organizados y visibles. Desde aquel tiempo han penetrado en todo en estas sociedades. El que países odiados por el islam y víctimas indiscriminadas de sus bombas, acogen y protegen a esta organización, que pretende destruir su modo de vida y toda su cultura, sin que nadie parezca poder oponerse.
Y esto debido al, ahora mismo, dominio casi absoluto de estos vengadores post comunistas, ya recuperados. ¿Son psicópatas que tenían tiempo en el periodo de paz y prosperidad, para fortalecerse y engañar al personal?
Lo mismo veríamos a mediados del siglo XIX, con las revoluciones y la aparición del anarquismo y el comunismo, o en tantas otras ocasiones.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Jul 2019)

La teoría de Ominae fue comentada por Hitler


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (24 Jul 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Otra de las tácticas que usan es la técnica del espejo, es decir, acusarte de lo que tú les acusas a ellos. Esto ya digo que quien no lo crea que vea los vídeos y que compre el libro de piñuel.
> 
> Como veis es lo mismo que está haciendo este forero justo en este momento.
> 
> Podéis ver los vídeos y el libro si no me creéis a mi.



Es que "no me creo nada" se da por aludido cuando se le menciona la psicopatía izquierdista.


----------



## ESC (24 Jul 2019)

Otra vez aquí, en este hilo.

Un psicópata vive de la manipulación.

No hay mejor forma de manipulación del individuo que a través de las propias ideologías. Cada una tendrá sus particularidades.

O mejor dicho, a través de las ideologías y las emociones vinculadas a las mismas. El amor es una herramienta para la manipulación.

Para un psicópata la propia metodología de asimilación de ideologías supone una herramienta, pero claro, el mismo jamás llegará a asimilar del todo dicha ideología. Solamente es un jugador. Generalizando, ya que la mente siempre es más compleja que cualquier definición que hagamos de la misma.

Un psicópata solo responde ante el mismo, carece de moral y su único lenguaje es el poder.


----------



## ESC (24 Jul 2019)

Pero sin embargo, no son los líderes lo que parece preocupar a Ominae.

Son sus seguidores.

---------------------------------------------------

Llegados a este punto es cuando las cosas se tornan más complejas, ya que hablamos de perfiles más poliédricos y complejos.

Habría que hacer un retrato de las complejidades del ser humano, una pizca de hijoputismo necesario por aquí para no ser pisoteado y una pizca de amor para formar un grupo.

Lo cierto es que cualquier persona puede presentar rasgos psicopáticos en un punto determinado. Cuando percibe a algo o a alguien como una amenaza, por ejemplo.

Podemos llegar a afirmar que hay una masa difícil de definir de individuos, que a pesar de sus complejidades sienten una atracción por una ideología que les permite sentirse moralmente superiores, una ideología que reduce la existencia a lo emocional, aliviándoles de la dura carga de tener que racionalizar las cuestiones.

Estaríamos ante cierto perfil (que podría tantear con el narcisismo o la psicopatía) que encontraría en lo que representa la actual izquierda un auténtico chollo.


----------



## ESC (24 Jul 2019)

DUFFMANNN. dijo:


> Es que "no me creo nada" se da por aludido cuando se le menciona la psicopatía izquierdista.



Creerá que existe una izquierda y que esta se encuentra de verdad vinculada al amor y a su vez el mismo sentirá amor por su vinculación con dicha ideología.

Luego el forero defiende la eutanasia, el aborto y le resta valor a la vida.

Va ser difícil desprogramarlo y que empiece a hablar de amor de manera frontal y directa asociándolo por supuesto a lo único que tenemos, que es la vida.


----------



## cuatroC (24 Jul 2019)

ESC dijo:


> Creerá que existe una izquierda y que esta se encuentra de verdad vinculada al amor y a su vez el mismo sentirá amor por su vinculación con dicha ideología.
> 
> Luego el forero defiende la eutanasia, el aborto y le resta valor a la vida.
> 
> Va ser difícil desprogramarlo y que empiece a hablar de amor de manera frontal y directa asociándolo por supuesto a lo único que tenemos, que es la vida.



En ese caso yo diría que Duffmann da en el clavo, y que ejemplifica la teoría perfectamente. 
Hay gente que es que es así.
Lo que no ve ominae o @qsrd es que Hitler hace exactamente el truco típico que denuncia, plasmar en los judíos su propio comportamiento. Es difícil dar con alguien más mentiroso y manipulador que Hitler, pero acusa de ser lo que es él a los judíos


----------



## ominae (24 Jul 2019)

Yo solo puedo decir que es totalmente salvaje lo de estas personas. Tampoco hay que irse a personajes historicos, por ejemplo en el foro hay un forero que se llama @Arístides es que el 30% de sus mensajes en 2011 eran para mofarse y despreciar a la policia.

Ahora se pasa el día poniendo noticias de disturbios. Cree alguien que esto le crea un mínimo problema moral? Le da absolutamente igual. Son gente sin una mínima introspección moral, sin conciencia. No ven ningún tipo de contradicción en ello.

Dan tembleques al pensar la cantidad de gente así que hay por el mundo y tener que estar sometidos a sus decisiones.

Es evidente que esto explica muchas cosas sobre los procesos historicos y las revoluciones al menos es un pilar en el que apoyarse para entender ciertas cosas que no se explican por “la pobreza” y el tipo de historias a las que generalmente se achacan los problemas politicos.


----------



## cuatroC (25 Jul 2019)

Leo que Podemos pretende crear ahora un Ministerio de Bienestar Animal. Se dan cuenta de que esas cosas les hacen quedar bien. Es ridículo que personas que defienden abiertamente varias formas de genocidio tengan ningún interés por los animales, pero es lógico que lo finjan. Igual que Hitler. Ningún sufrimiento le podía suceder a los animales de Europa mayor que una guerra. En la mente animalista, sería horrible la cantidad de caballos y perros de los ejércitos que iban a sembrar de sufrimiento animal los campos, o los animales de granja que desaparecerían, o los animales de compañía abandonados, o los animales de los zoos, o la cantidad de animales salvajes que padecerían, por no entrar con los humanos. Alguien compasivo con los seres vivos jamás iniciaría ninguna guerra. A la mentira, le añaden engaño, y estas son sus vidas. Hace falta la misma insensibilidad para poder vivirlas así.


----------



## Mardoqueo (25 Jul 2019)

La psicopatía izquierdista de este hilo es espeluznante . Gente que hace apología de los crímenes marxistas, liberalismo (progresismo incluido, no se hagan los conservadores).
Viva el nacionalismo!
Viva la libertad!
Que viva mil años!


----------



## cuatroC (16 Oct 2019)

Valtonyc, un enfurecido anticapitalista que viste de Ralph Lauren, Tommy Hilfiger y Lacoste


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Oct 2019)

O no. Las identidades evolucionan naturalmente, no hace falta que unos psicopatas le den rienda suelta a sus ansias de poder para que una sociedad cambie de forma. Los cambios sociales son consecuencia de cambios en el medio o de descubrimientos científicos, por ejemplo si no hubiera carbón y/o petróleo y formas de aprovecharlos seguiríamos en el antiguo régimen.

Los progresistas no son necesarios en absoluto, el pensamiento subversivo puede ser catalizador de un cambio, pero es un catalizador innecesariamente violento e ineficiente, y siempre requiere de una reacción para crear el nuevo orden, es decir, el orden que proponen los subversivos nunca funciona y siempre requiere una reacción.

Además el 99% de pensamientos subversivos fracasan incluso en el intento de subvertir.

Hay que entender que estos sujetos están enamorados de si mismos y no tienen ninguna intención real de participar en la realidad, todo lo que dicen es deshonesto y simplemente una exteriorización de su conflicto identitario interno que no puede ser resuelto y por lo tanto lo lleva al exterior causando grandes daños a las personas sanas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Oct 2019)

para mi la distinción es mucho más sencilla que derechas/izquierdas: gente normal/retrasados mentales-gente mala e hija de puta.

Que esto se deba a una anomalía cerebral... demasiado extendida, en el 50% de la población aproximadamente, completamente descartable. Ya que pones la biblia como digo es tan sencillo como la dualidad bien/mal, hay hombres buenos y hombres malos lo difícil es llegar al consenso de quien es el bueno y quien es el malo, creo que no existe nadie puramente de centro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Oct 2019)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> para mi la distinción es mucho más sencilla que derechas/izquierdas: gente normal/retrasados mentales-gente mala e hija de puta.
> 
> Que esto se deba a una anomalía cerebral... demasiado extendida, en el 50% de la población aproximadamente, completamente descartable. Ya que pones la biblia como digo es tan sencillo como la dualidad bien/mal, hay hombres buenos y hombres malos lo difícil es llegar al consenso de quien es el bueno y quien es el malo, creo que no existe nadie puramente de centro.



Hay algo de esto, pero la teoria no es que el 50% sean psicoptas, sino que son un 2-5% de la poblacion, pero que de forma institntiva, por su forma de ser , se coloca en puestos donde puedan adoctrinar (profesor de escuela, politicos, etc...) y crean una conexion emocional en mucha gente. Es decir, dentro de la gente de izquierda hay gente que de haber tenido una buena educacion serian buena gente, y ahora son chusma revolucionaria perdidos de por vida, debido a esos psicopatas hijos de puta


----------



## Mephistos (16 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Hay algo de esto, pero la teoria no es que el 50% sean psicoptas, sino que son un 2-5% de la poblacion, pero que de forma institntiva, por su forma de ser , se coloca en puestos donde puedan adoctrinar (profesor de escuela, politicos, etc...) y crean una conexion emocional en mucha gente. Es decir, dentro de la gente de izquierda hay gente que de haber tenido una buena educacion serian buena gente, y ahora son chusma revolucionaria perdidos de por vida, debido a esos psicopatas hijos de puta



Sí, por aquí van los tiros. Yo mismo de adolescente era un comunista de esos como el de tu firma, no tan exagerado, pero lo era. ¿Y a qué se debía? Pues a todo el entramado socialdemócrata en el que vivimos, y están en el ajo colegios, familia, medios de comunicación, etc, en el cual hasta se coquetea con el comunismo y se ve _cool_. Pues eso, yo y muchos otros jóvenes estábamos adoctrinados en ese ambiente, y es que no teníamos otras referencias. Yo y otros, afortunadamente hemos salido de ese mundillo, pero todavía veo gente de mi quinta y más mayores que todavía siguen absorbidos, que todavía no han _despertado_. Y luego ya si ves a los estudiantes esos americanos, llorando y gritando en la Universidad porque la realidad es _rassista _y demás memeces, te entran ganas de frotarte los ojos.


----------



## cuatroC (16 Oct 2019)

Lo vemos en las películas y series, aproximadamente la mitad nos relatan las aventuras de mentirosos compulsivos, ladrones sin ningún sentimiento de culpa y asesinos a sangre fría, de modo que apenas se distinguen los malos de los peores. Y es que es la manera de que resulten fascinantes, por no tener freno. Así sucede también en la realidad. Por eso los grandes líderes han sido siempre grandes asesinos. Pero siempre sabemos que el asesino que puede distinguir el bien del mal, el que es clemente aunque sólo sea una vez, ese es mejor que el que carece completamente de escrúpulos, y de hecho eso suele distinguir a los buenos de los malos, y te señala (frente a la fascinación) dónde está el bien.


----------



## ominae (16 Oct 2019)

Eso es una gilipollez que te han contado en el colegio para engañarte y hacerte un revolucionario perpetuo. Por poner un ejemplo la revolución francesa y posteriormente Napoleón acabaron con la predominancia de la europa continental (españa y Francia) en beneficio de Inglaterra que gozó posteriormente de la época victoriana caracterizada por una enorme paz y progreso.

En la America española igual, de ser la zona más rica y próspera del mundo a un lodazal de guerras y crímenes y exterminios brutales.

No deberías creerte nada cosas que te parecen lógicas porque los psicopatas más inteligentes construyen sus fábulas de ese modo.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Oct 2019)

Los izquierdistas tienen en su cerebro bloqueados los accesos a la lógica y el sentido común, no hay mas vueltas que darles.

Saben que si acceden a esos recovecos del cerebro se derrumban y reaccionan histéricamente cada vez que una argumentación se intenta colar por esos andurriales de su cerebro en donde solo hay telarañas, fuertemente custodiados por sus neuronas de reptil.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Oct 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Eso es una gilipollez que te han contado en el colegio para engañarte y hacerte un revolucionario perpetuo. Por poner un ejemplo la revolución francesa y posteriormente Napoleón acabaron con la predominancia de la europa continental (españa y Francia) en beneficio de Inglaterra que gozó posteriormente de la época victoriana caracterizada por una enorme paz y progreso.
> 
> En la America española igual, de ser la zona más rica y próspera del mundo a un lodazal de guerras y crímenes y exterminios brutales.
> 
> No deberías creerte nada cosas que te parecen lógicas porque los psicopatas más inteligentes construyen sus fábulas de ese modo.



Ostras, Ominae; como me alegra verte de nuevo por el foro , coñe 

No lo sabes bien


----------



## ominae (16 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Ostras, Ominae; como me alegra verte de nuevo por el foro , coñe
> 
> No lo sabes bien



Encantado de volver a leerle tb a usted. Ciertamente tengo una vida muy ajetreada con viajes y obligaciones últimamente y no tengo mucho tiempo disponible, pero intentaré conectarme de vez en cuando.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Oct 2019)

Enlazo el mensaje abierto por ominae, porque creo que es un buen resumen. Lo pongo tambine en inicio

Esplendor Psicopata en Cataluña


----------



## fayser (16 Oct 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No digo que parte de los izquierdistas no sean psicopatas, pero estamos hablando de la mitad de la poblacion, y se supone que los psicopatas son alrededor del 10% de la poblacion. Estadisticamente es imposible que todos lo sean, aunque si estoy de acuerdo que es una ideologia que puede resultar atrayente para esta gente.



Los líderes izquierdistas son psicópatas.

Los seguidores son gente insegura que necesita que le den una palmadita en la espalda por ser un buen chico. El supremacismo moral de la izquierda les proporciona la seguridad, la palmadita refuerza esa seguridad, aunque a continuación se vayan a comer a Cáritas porque no tengan trabajo.

Ejemplo: Pedro Sánchez es un psicópata de manual. Buena parte de sus votantes son muertos de hambre con nula confianza en sí mismos que esperan que Pedro Sánchez sea el papá que les falta y les de de comer. La realidad es que se comen un mojón, pero eso da igual, porque lo que les da seguridad es pertenecer a ese grupo, no tener medios propios para vivir por su cuenta.

Capítulo aparte son los mamones que ven en la teta del Estado el sitio del que chupar. Aunque también hay que ser muy inseguro para pretender que ser funcionario es lo mejor que puedes hacer en tu vida.


----------



## species8472 (16 Oct 2019)

Esclavo ignorante, esas elítes están ahí gracias a todos los tontos útiles aue les han seguido a la revolución. Stalin, Mao, Napoleon, lo peorcito de la humanidad se ha valido de revoluciones para dar rienda suelta a su odio.

Los únicos revolucionarios que han cambiado el mundo a mejor han sido gente como Confucio, Buda y sobretodo Jesucristo y ninguno de ellos mató a una mosca o ejerció violencia para derruir sus sociedades


----------



## fayser (16 Oct 2019)

Para tí, ¿los cubanos son esclavos o gente libre? ¿y los venezolanos? ¿y los rusos de la URSS eran también libres?

No ha habido jamás mayor esclavitud que el comunismo, que le dice a cada persona lo que tiene que hacer.


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Oct 2019)

Pofale mancaje


----------



## fayser (16 Oct 2019)

Por cierto, ser psicópata no implica ser rojo. Ni ser rojo implica ser psicópata.

Lo que sucede es que los psicópatas del siglo XX y XXI han encontrado en el marxismo, en los movimientos revolucionarios, en los movimientos antisistema, el caldo de cultivo idóneo para desarrollarse.

En el año 2019 es mucho más fácil dar rienda suelta a tu psicopatía siendo marxista que siendo cristiano practicante o que siendo conservador. Sin embargo en la edad media era fácil ser psicópata siendo cristiano radical y luchando en las cruzadas, o metiéndote a inquisidor...

Y nunca olvidemos al que es rojo por su propia inseguridad que le hace buscar siempre la solución a su incapacidad en un Estado que sustituya a su padre.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Oct 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> Esclavo ignorante, esas elítes están ahí gracias a todos los tontos útiles aue les han seguido a la revolución. Stalin, Mao, Napoleon, lo peorcito de la humanidad se ha valido de revoluciones para dar rienda suelta a su odio.
> 
> Los únicos revolucionarios que han cambiado el mundo a mejor han sido gente como Confucio, Buda y sobretodo Jesucristo y ninguno de ellos mató a una mosca o ejerció violencia para derruir sus sociedades



Jesús no era un revolucionario, que es una falacia marxista

Es DIOS Mismo hecho Carne, para redención del pecador creyente. 

Lee los Evangelios, no lo que dicen que dicen , sino los mismos Evangelios, y verás quien es Él


----------



## 4ojo (16 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Hay algo de esto, pero la teoria no es que el 50% sean psicoptas, sino que son un 2-5% de la poblacion, pero que de forma institntiva, por su forma de ser , se coloca en puestos donde puedan adoctrinar (profesor de escuela, politicos, etc...) y crean una conexion emocional en mucha gente. Es decir, dentro de la gente de izquierda hay gente que de haber tenido una buena educacion serian buena gente, y ahora son chusma revolucionaria perdidos de por vida, debido a esos psicopatas hijos de puta



Anda mira, date cuenta que eso mismo que relatas se puede aplicar a los fachas, punto por punto. No hay mas tonto que el sectario que se cree en posesión de la verdad absoluta.

"_Cree el aldeano vanidoso que el mundo entero es su aldea"_


----------



## species8472 (16 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Jesús no era un revolucionario, que es una falacia marxista
> 
> Es DIOS Mismo hecho Carne, para redención del pecador creyente.
> 
> Lee los Evangelios, no lo que dicen que dicen , sino los mismos Evangelios, y verás quien es Él



Se perfectamente que Jesús es el redentor, infinito amor, infinita misericordia, infinita justicia e infinita verdad, nuestro Dios que nos ama y se deja arrancar la piel a tiras por nosotros, el mejor amigo que siempre está ahí por mucho que le dejemos tirado, la promesa del triunfo total del bien sobre el mal. 

¿Pero acaso no nos ha traido la revolución del mundo convertido por el espiritu santo? El ha venido a vencer el pecado y el mal. El es la revolución de Dios sobre el sistema del mal en la tierra, la revolución en el corazón de cada hombre y mujer para que con fe en él y con la fuerza del espiritu santo derroquen el mal y el pecado e instauren el amor, la justicia y misericordia en los corazones. No me refería revolucionario en ningún otro modo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Oct 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> Se perfectamente que Jesús es el redentor, infinito amor, infinita misericordia, infinita justicia e infinita verdad, nuestro Dios que nos ama y se deja arrancar la piel a tiras por nosotros, el mejor amigo que siempre está ahí por mucho que le dejemos tirado, la promesa del triunfo total del bien sobre el mal.
> 
> ¿Pero acaso no nos ha traido la revolución del mundo convertido por el espiritu santo? El ha venido a vencer el pecado y el mal. El es la revolución de Dios sobre el sistema del mal en la tierra, la revolución en el corazón de cada hombre y mujer para que con fe en él y con la fuerza del espiritu santo derroquen el mal y el pecado e instauren el amor, la justicia y misericordia en los corazones. No me refería revolucionario en ningún otro modo



Jesús no puede estar en la misma frase con otros nombres de hombre. 

Y "revolución" tiene otro significado


----------



## HArtS (16 Oct 2019)

Un caso reciente de manipulación izquierdista: Los incendios en el amazonas.

Los incendios fueron iniciados porque el gobierno de Bolivia, socialista, dirigido por Evo Morales, autorizó legalmente una vieja práctica agrícola indígena (tala y roza, conocida como chaqueos) consistente en que se queman los árboles y se usa su ceniza como fertilizante para el suelo. El incendio "controlado" se salió de control y se pasó a Brasil...

El caso es que todos, todos los izquierdistas del mundo se lanzaron sobre Bolsonaro, criticándolo de destructor del medio ambiente, criminal, peligro para el mundo... Y mientras tanto el verdadero causante del incendio fue exonerado de todos sus delitos. La cosa es que todos hablaban de "que malo ejjj Boljonaroooo" pero nadie atendía a las causas reales del incendio.


----------



## Pervigilium (16 Oct 2019)

Growing Secularism Is Pushing Religion, Traditional Values Aside, AG Barr Warns

para mi lo q explica William Barr se hace muy evidente ante noticias como esta:

Envían imágenes de niños violados por WhatsApp y dicen que "era una broma"


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Oct 2019)

Adjunto esto que coincide con la idea de Ominae, traido por @Walter Eucken 

Political ponerology - Wikipedia

Es asombroso esto, tal cual donde vivimos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Oct 2019)

Por cierto, de extra...no sabia que el estudio de la psicopatia estuvo prohibida en la URSS

Political Ponerology Home


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Y "revolución" tiene otro significado



¿Sería "conversión" o "transformación" no?


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2019)

Había aquí hace años una forera que se hacía llamar "Antipsicópata" que solía escribir sobre psicópatas pero parece que todos sus mensajes están borrados porque guardé uno y ya no está.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Oct 2019)

el psicópata Pablo Hasel al psicópata Gabriel Rufián, entre el jolgorio de las bestias irritadas y enfebrecidas :


----------



## Lammero (29 Nov 2019)

Las revoluciones han main-streameado el flujo de meados.
Nos sacan los hogos de las cuencas, echan sal, se mean en ellas y nos dicen que llueve.
Y el Łobaczewski era un ingenuo político.

In Memoriam: Andrzej M. Łobaczewski -- Sott.net



> Q: _Returning to the question, what specifically could have been done, in your opinion?_
> 
> A: Sir, first of all one should have supplemented the knowledge in regard to these matters scientifically, with detailed studies and then popularized it. Some institution should have been created, which openly states that this person is like this [psychopathic]... and in general *a law should have been introduced that only normal people govern and such a law should have been passed by the UN*, so, there is something that can be done in this respect.



Oh dear 
Psicópatas a cargo de los Desechos Shur(((mann)))os.
Qué podría salir mal.

De Beaupoil Auguste-Félix-Charles - Geneva versus peace


----------



## Gorguera (1 Feb 2020)

Hablando de mentes psicópatas y estafa ideologica izquierdista, ¿qué opinión os merece lo que ha hecho este usuario? ¿CM a sueldo, sociata voluntario que aspira a paniaguado, o troll con simples tendencias malintencionadas y destructivas? 

El pompero en cuestión se ha registrado para repetir diariamente que "el era siempre votante de VOX, y que por razón estúpida X, votará a PSOE". El hilo siempre contiene la plantilla "La verdad que estas noticias con tanta violencia hacen que por mi parte hayan perdido un voto " 

La cuestión es que al entrar a su perfil te das cuenta de esto:

Noticia: - Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras el discurso del rey votare al Psoe 26/12/2019
Noticia: - Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 27/12/2019
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 28/12/2019
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 30/12/2019
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 31/12/2019
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 2/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 3/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 4/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 7/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 8/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 9/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 10/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 13/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 14/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 15/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 16/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 17/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 18/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 20/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 21/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 22/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 23/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 24/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 25/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 27/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 28/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 29/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 30/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 31/1/2020
Siempre he sido votante de VOX pero tras esta noticia votare a PSOE 1/2/2020

Al igual que en el caso de glasterthum, considero que o bien hay un evidente incentivo economico-politico, o este comportamiento es una seña clara de enfermedad menal.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2020)

Gorguera dijo:


> Hablando de mentes psicópatas y estafa ideologica izquierdista, ¿qué opinión os merece lo que ha hecho este usuario? ¿CM a sueldo, sociata voluntario que aspira a paniaguado, o troll con simples tendencias malintencionadas y destructivas?
> 
> El pompero en cuestión se ha registrado para repetir diariamente que "el era siempre votante de VOX, y que por razón estúpida X, votará a PSOE". El hilo siempre contiene la plantilla "La verdad que estas noticias con tanta violencia hacen que por mi parte hayan perdido un voto "
> 
> ...



Enfermedad mental. Nadie paga por meterse en burbuja. Pero mire el hilo de Venezuela y similares, propaganda comunista con mensajes horarios durante años que solo leen cuatro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Feb 2020)

Gorguera dijo:


> Hablando de mentes psicópatas y estafa ideologica izquierdista, ¿qué opinión os merece lo que ha hecho este usuario? ¿CM a sueldo, sociata voluntario que aspira a paniaguado, o troll con simples tendencias malintencionadas y destructivas?
> 
> El pompero en cuestión se ha registrado para repetir diariamente que "el era siempre votante de VOX, y que por razón estúpida X, votará a PSOE". El hilo siempre contiene la plantilla "La verdad que estas noticias con tanta violencia hacen que por mi parte hayan perdido un voto "
> 
> ...



Hay varios nicks que han hecho eso, incluso algunos rojos antiguos

Tiene pinta de estrategia interna diseñada, y luego muchos rojos la siguen de forma mímica


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Mar 2020)

Ahora estan disfrutando promoviendo el panico y mierdas similares con el coronavirus


----------



## Gorguera (25 Mar 2020)

Sobre la curiosa y borrosa línea que separa esa psicopatía del hecho de ser un CM embustero tenemos diversos ejemplos.

Ahora hay un usuario que se califica así mismo como "socialpatriota", y que mientras habla de conspiraciones judías y supuestos discursos tercerposicionistas, además de atacar a vox por "no hacer las cosas bien", empieza a floodear el foro para desviar la atencion de la responsabilidad criminal e ineptitud del gobierno de Perro Sanchez, el desenterrador. 

Líneas despues de describirse así mismo como un supuesto socialpatriota, o disidente tipo NS, Nazbol o tercerposicionista cualquiera, empieza a sacar todo el vocabulario judeo-progre como "dictadura neoliberal" o el muy mítico "crimen de odio". A la vez que critica muy por lo bajini (o no llega incluso) al PSOE, mientras se entretiene lanzando toda la mierda posible contra VOX.

¿En serio no se les cae la cara de verguenza?

Vox usa a los fallecidos por coronavirus para obtener rédito electoral


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (25 Mar 2020)

4ojo dijo:


> Anda mira, date cuenta que eso mismo que relatas se puede aplicar a los fachas, punto por punto. No hay mas tonto que el sectario que se cree en posesión de la verdad absoluta.
> 
> "_Cree el aldeano vanidoso que el mundo entero es su aldea"_



Cállate que ahora te dirán que el fascismo es de izquierdas porque Mussolini fue socialista en su juventud, que es como decir que Pio Moa o Jiménez los Santos son "rojos", y por el intervencionismo estatal. Da igual que se oponga al marxismo y mil cosas más porque de lo que se trata es de crear un "otro" homogéneo y malvado al que llamar psicópata y deshumanizarlo.

La ""teoría"" es, básicamente, una adaptación cutre y posmoderna de las derivas filonazis que hacía el franquista Vallejo Najera buscando el "gen" marxista hace setenta años. Lo suyo es más viejo que el cagar.

Básicamente es deshumanizar al rival: gente con ideología contraria a la mía=psicópata. Como no pueden llamar al otro facha y ser comunista no está excesivamente mal visto en este país pues recurren a estas enrevesadas estrategias.


----------



## Ptolomeo IX Sóter (25 Mar 2020)

Gorguera dijo:


> Sobre la curiosa y borrosa línea que separa esa psicopatía del hecho de ser un CM embustero tenemos diversos ejemplos.
> 
> Ahora hay un usuario que se califica así mismo como "socialpatriota", y que mientras habla de conspiraciones judías y supuestos discursos tercerposicionistas, además de atacar a vox por "no hacer las cosas bien", empieza a floodear el foro para desviar la atencion de la responsabilidad criminal e ineptitud del gobierno de Perro Sanchez, el desenterrador.
> 
> ...



Ese forero es un personajillo bastante conocido del mundo ultra y bastante conflictivo que ha ido saltando de partido en partido, lleva años usando este foro para promocionar sus chiringuitos ideológicos de subnormal heideggeriano, no tiene más misterio, todos los partidos y organizaciones ultras están plagados de chusma como esa o peor, ¿por qué te crees que en España los clubs de motoristas al estilo Hell Angels están hasta arriba de nazis, ex-nazis y NRs? Es un ambiente tóxico que atrae a gente marginal e inútil para la política, no hay nadie que valga la pena, no hay una sola organización o partido que sirva de algo, están todos infectados de "bolchevismo de derechas". 





Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> Cállate que ahora te dirán que el fascismo es de izquierdas porque Mussolini fue socialista en su juventud, que es como decir que Pio Moa o Jiménez los Santos son "rojos", y por el intervencionismo estatal. Da igual que se oponga al marxismo y mil cosas más porque de lo que se trata es de crear un "otro" homogéneo y malvado al que llamar psicópata y deshumanizarlo.
> 
> La ""teoría"" es, básicamente, una adaptación cutre y posmoderna de las derivas filonazis que hacía el franquista Vallejo Najera buscando el "gen" marxista hace setenta años. Lo suyo es más viejo que el cagar.
> 
> Básicamente es deshumanizar al rival: gente con ideología contraria a la mía=psicópata. Como no pueden llamar al otro facha y ser comunista no está excesivamente mal visto en este país pues recurren a estas enrevesadas estrategias.



Bueno Vallejo Nájera decía que los comunistas eran retrasados mentales, no veo que hay de erróneo en eso, lo "interesante" en este caso sería descifrar si fue antes la gallina o el huevo.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Mar 2020)

Siempre me ha llamado la atencion porque la gente de izquierdas, sobre todos sus lideres politicos y su elite mas fanatizada, son predominantemente tan feos, entre los que predomina una alta tasa con facciones semiticas o moriscas. Es evidente que hay un factor biologico, es decir, etnico o racial en el asunto. Con las feministas pasa lo mismo. Sus apologistas son casi todas horrendas, con un alto porcentaje de histericas y neuroticas, mientras las mujeres mas femeninas destacan precisamente por su sensibilidad y belleza. Hay un alto porcentaje de judios entre ellos, tambien hay que decirlo. Recuerdo leer hace muchos años un articulo ironico en un fanzine titulado "Feotipo y genetipo del rojo", que si doy con el lo inserto aqui.


----------



## The Sentry (25 Mar 2020)

Marco correcto al faltar algo intermedio, ya que en realidad la izquierda se nutre masivamente de la desinformación y la ignorancia. Faltan parámetros y no todos los votantes van a ser malvados, de hecho habrá porcentajes iguales en la derecha. En cualquier caso, el único político bueno es el que no existe.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Mar 2020)

Es reveladora la descripcion que realizo una enfermera de la Cruz Roja de Kiev, cuando esta ciudad cayo en manos de las tropas blancas en 1918, sobre la psicologia y la personalidad de los chequistas bolcheviques, recogida en el segundo tomo de la obra de S. Melgounov, El Terror Rojo en Rusia, escrita en 1927:

"Cuando recuerdo las facciones de los miembros de la Cheka: Ardhokin, Terekhov, Asmolov, Nikiforov, Ongarov, Abnayer, Cohen o Gonsig, tengo la conviccion de que eran criaturas anormales, sadicas, cocainomanas, seres que no tenian nada de humanos. En los ultimos tiempos se ha registrado en las clinicas de enfermedades mentales de Rusia un nuevo mal: "la enfermedad de los verdugos". (...) Casi siempre, los verdugos procedian a las ejecuciones en estado de borrachera. Habia notado que en la prision de Butirky todo el personal carcelario, empezando por el comandante, aunque habituado a los fusilamientos, recurrian a los estupefacientes, principalmente cocaina, etc".


----------



## Lecaprio Dinardo (26 Mar 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No digo que parte de los izquierdistas no sean psicopatas, pero estamos hablando de la mitad de la poblacion, y se supone que los psicopatas son alrededor del 10% de la poblacion. Estadisticamente es imposible que todos lo sean, aunque si estoy de acuerdo que es una ideologia que puede resultar atrayente para esta gente.



Eso es por descendencia y estructura del AND, los desciendes de guerreros antiguos suelen ser patriotas y los descendientes de personas no destacables en la historia o mestizos no procedentes 100% de España suelen ser de izquierdas porque no tienen ese sentimiento natural y estructura del ADN que se ha ido moldeando tras generaciones, no somos diferentes al resto de animales, salvo el raciocinio. Aunque siempre habrá excepciones, también influye mucho la guerra civil y sus respectivas familias.


----------



## HArtS (26 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Siempre me ha llamado la atencion porque la gente de izquierdas, sobre todos sus lideres politicos y su elite mas fanatizada, son predominantemente tan feos...



Son el resultado de generaciones de genes de mala calidad apareándose con genes de mala calidad. Como una especie de cría selectiva pero para garantizar el peor resultado posible.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Mar 2020)

Buen momento para reflote


----------



## Procrastination Monkey (30 Mar 2020)

Como se ha hablado en el hilo sí que parece que hay un fuerte vínculo izquierda-psicopatía o, al menos, una mayor proporción de psicópatas en este espectro ideológico que en la derecha (que los hay también).

No es solamente la ideología, sino la tendencia hacia el caos, el desorden, el vandalismo y la destrucción. Se sienten cómodos en el lodazal.

Otros rasgos que también suelen sorprenderme de alguna gente de izquierdas:

- Su incapacidad de escarmentar de errores ajenos. Su aprendizaje se suele basar exclusivamente en sus experiencias. No son capaces, por lo general, de ver a priori las consecuencias de muchas de sus acciones.

- Incapacidad de distinguir entre el colectivo y el individuo. Por ejemplo, una persona corriente puede estar en contra de un colectivo concreto por lo que pueda representar pero luego tener un trato normal con determinadas personas de ese colectivo si se trata de personas decentes. Con la izquierda, en general, eso no pasa. Tu ideología siempre estará por encima de tus cualidades como persona.

- Es muy poco común que admitan estar equivocados o pidan disculpas por un error. Siempre intentarán darle la vuelta a la situación y echarle la culpa a otro. Puede estar relacionado con ese infantilismo y dependencia de papá Estado.

- La preocupación por gente que no conocen mientras se muestran ariscos con gente con la que tratan día a día. No falla, en la universidad y en el trabajo los que estaban metidos en ONG's para niños de África eran los que luego eran incapaces de dar un buenos días o un gracias a gente que veían todos los días. Y menos si no son de su cuerda.

Por supuesto es una generalización y una opinión personal. Pero se basa en años y años de encontronazos con gente que se autodenominaba de izquierdas.


----------



## cuatroC (7 May 2020)

Procrastination Monkey dijo:


> Como se ha hablado en el hilo sí que parece que hay un fuerte vínculo izquierda-psicopatía o, al menos, una mayor proporción de psicópatas en este espectro ideológico que en la derecha (que los hay también).
> 
> No es solamente la ideología, sino la tendencia hacia el caos, el desorden, el vandalismo y la destrucción. Se sienten cómodos en el lodazal.
> 
> ...



Con los niños de África, en realidad, son iguales. Sus ongs son organizaciones donde se colocan, prosperan, viajan, lavan dinero, o simplemente sobreviven. Son disfraces para el resto, que son ingenuos, les creen y les funciona. Cuanto más lejos están, en India, en África, en Centroamérica, menos ves lo que hacen.


----------



## cuatroC (7 May 2020)

De las ONG's, un ejemplo,conozco a una mujer que está a cargo de una de ellas en toda Bolivia, una grande,con muchos subalternos, cientos de voluntarios. Familia comunista bien que no sabes distinguir si son pijos que vienen de hacer algo pijo o revolucionarios que van a quemar tu casa, digamos como Alberto Garzón. Vive todo el año en Ibiza. Sé que muchos les conocemos. Pero nos callamos por vergüenza ajena y entonces un día te están dando órdenes.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 May 2020)

cuatroC dijo:


> Familia comunista bien que no sabes distinguir si son pijos que vienen de hacer algo pijo o revolucionarios que van a quemar tu casa, digamos como Alberto Garzón.



Buena definicion


----------



## fayser (31 May 2020)

Procrastination Monkey dijo:


> - La preocupación por gente que no conocen mientras se muestran ariscos con gente con la que tratan día a día. No falla, en la universidad y en el trabajo los que estaban metidos en ONG's para niños de África eran los que luego eran incapaces de dar un buenos días o un gracias a gente que veían todos los días. Y menos si no son de su cuerda.



Ese comportamiento se debe a uno de los rasgos característicos de la izmierda: su *profundo resentimiento contra el mundo*.

Odian a toda la gente con la que tratan día a día, porque representan ese mundo que odian.

Por eso se buscan otro mundo, que necesariamente tiene que estar en las putas antípodas. Valen negros del Biafra, cualquier tipo de animal, o Corea del Norte, tiene que ser algo ajeno al mundo en el que viven.

Además, en ese mundo paralelo que se buscan, la culpa de todos los males la tiene, cómo no, ese mismo mundo contra el que están en guerra.

La razón última de su resentimiento es simplemente su fracaso personal, pero jamás aceptarán que la culpa de lo que les pasa es suya y de nadie más. Por eso necesitan proyectarla.


----------



## cuatroC (1 Jun 2020)

fayser dijo:


> Ese comportamiento se debe a uno de los rasgos característicos de la izmierda: su *profundo resentimiento contra el mundo*.
> 
> Odian a toda la gente con la que tratan día a día, porque representan ese mundo que odian.
> 
> ...



La reflexión lleva a preferir mantener la mente tranquila, a no vivir siempre un momento que te haya hecho sentir mal. Pero el odio es atronador y poderosísimo.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2020)

Denuncia lo que le conviene e interesa en cada momento.


----------



## Decipher (2 Jun 2020)

Lo que es un beneficio para ellos ya que sirve para acomular capital social.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jun 2020)

Un recopilatorio



ominae dijo:


> Esta todo mas o menos explicado en estos hilos
> 
> ¿cuando os disteis cuenta que los fachas eran los buenos?
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

*Entre ayer y hoy , miles de personas se han hecho multimillonarias a cuenta del virus y otras muchas se han arruinado.*

Estos trequemanejes de la bolsa fueron la causa de la segunda guerra mundial : economía productiva / economía especulativa

"La noche de san Silvestre del año 406 el Rin se heló. Miles de hombres mujeres y niños lanzaron los carromatos sobre el río, y el hielo aguantó. No necesitaron puentes para atravesarlo. Las tropas imperiales quedaron desbordadas por la avalancha; pero nunca sospecharon el papel que les reservaba la historia. Con ese gesto comenzaron las invasiones bárbaras en Occidente. La muralla se agrietó. Nunca volvería a restaurarse".
y terminaron con la civilización romana. Los bárbaros convirtieron un imperio en una cloaca infernal de enfrentamientos tribales , saqueos, muerte y destrucción. Se entró en la edad media , una oscura etapa de la que apenas hay referentes que no sean murallas , esqueletos destrozados y pestes.

y duró siglos . Lo que fue una civilización gloriosa, desapareció.


la guerra fría fue un periodo de excepción "porque fue diseñada por dos personas que, por razones obviamente diferentes, no querían que existiera Europa: Roosevelt y Stalin"

*Decir comunismo o marxismo *es un neologismo de algo que ha pasado desde el principio de los tiempos, que es el saqueo de las civilizaciones .
Los cazadores recolectores se convirtieron en asaltantes de poblados de agricultores y ganaderos.* ES EL GEN ROJO .*

El problema de los saqueos es que arrasan con todo , matan a la gallina de huevos de oro y llega un momento que tienen que cambiar la espada por el arado y eso no está en sus genes, y fue cuando nació la democracia moderna : un invento para esclavizar a la gente y saquear a los estados sin que se opongan.


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Entre ayer y hoy , miles de personas se han hecho multimillonarias a cuenta del virus y otras muchas se han arruinado.*
> 
> Estos trequemanejes de la bolsa fueron la causa de la segunda guerra mundial : economía productiva / economía especulativa
> 
> ...



De las tonterias historicas mas lamentables que he leido por el foro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> De las tonterias historicas mas lamentables que he leido por el foro.



más o menos como decirle a un islamista que vive en una secta. 

Te conviene despertar y entender el mundo en el que vives, aunque los comunistas probablemente no tenéis esa capacidad mental , tengo un hilo abierto desglosando la razón por la que ser comunista es genético. búscalo


----------



## Pollepolle (30 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> más o menos como decirle a un islamista que vive en una secta.
> 
> Te conviene despertar y entender el mundo en el que vives, aunque los comunistas probablemente no tenéis esa capacidad mental , tengo un hilo abierto desglosando la razón por la que ser comunista es genético. búscalo



Ser tonto como no es genetico, es alguna trisonomia cromosomica seguro.... Zascaaa!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Sep 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ser tonto como no es genetico, es alguna trisonomia cromosomica seguro.... Zascaaa!!!



en este foro se detecta fácilmente , con que tengan menos zanx que mensajes, ya es suficiente. no falla nunca. 



LA PÉRDIDA DEL INSTINTO MATERNAL Y PATERNAL EN LA POBLACIÓN ESPAÑOLA ESTÁ DISEÑADA EN LOS DESPACHOS. 

Se inicia arrancando al bebé de su madre y enviándole a las guarderías , cuanto antes se separe , más se trastorna su cerebro de una forma irremediable. El bebé no forma correctamente las conexiones neuronales de la relación madre / hijo , y cuando el biberón se transforma en un mero trámite como un jeringazo , por una persona ajena a su madre , el bebé en la edad adulta desarrollará las parafilias sexuales que tan habituales son en la población española. TANTAS QUE YA SE VEN COMO UNA NORMALIDAD. 

Se han hecho experimentos en guarderías con niños de 4 años , colocando juguetes amontonados y las niñas de forma instintiva cogían muñecas y los niños camiones , pistolas , espadas .. los juguetes de niños. nuestro comportamiento está programado como el de cualquier otra especie, a no ser que usted se crea un semidios. 

la tendencia de las niñas a jugar con las muñecas es porque son la representación de su hermanito imaginario, y era precisamente al acompañar y fijarse en su madre cuidando a su nuevo bebé, cuando completaba su mente como futura madre . 

*EL FEMINISMO ES UNA SECTA SATÁNICA QUE DECONSTRUYE A LAS PERSONAS PARA CONVERTIRLAS EN HERRAMIENTAS PRODUCTIVAS. *

Es una imposición fanática para tener el doble de esclavos aportando inmensas cantidades de dinero a través de los impuestos que las élites genocidas y traidoras que diseñan este tipo de ataques se quedan inventando crisis como las hipotecas o esto del coronavirus. 

A estas alturas todo el mundo debería suponer , que feminismo, destrucción de las familias, LGTB, guarderías, abortos, zapatero, endeudamiento de los países occidentales, y el coronavirus como doctrina del shock y el cambio climático como amenaza del fin del mundo, pertenecen todos al pack de esa secta satánica que saquea países. 

Como si fuesen los amos de una plantación de algodón, prefieren que las esclavas aborten antes de perder el tiempo criando esclavos, puesto que pueden traerse de otros lados , y es ahí donde entra el plan " no hay razas ni fronteras "


----------



## JyQ (30 Sep 2020)

Aplica igual, Robespierre era el colmo de la bondad.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, porque ademas me he dejado otras caracteristicas que aqui se cumplen.
> 
> Por ejemplo, Ominae comenta que se dedican a poner parrafadas sin sentido y sin cosa directa. Me la he dejado en las características iniciales, pero lo vemos con estos que estna entrando
> 
> El problema este entonces es muy grave, porque parece obvio que tiene razón, y no son pocos



Y un ejemplo de esto es lo que hace amraslazar en los mensajes 84 a 87

Los rojos, los rojos. Son siempre los rojos. Mensaje honesto mío a la desesperada


----------



## bocadRillo (26 Oct 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es reveladora la descripcion que realizo una enfermera de la Cruz Roja de Kiev, cuando esta ciudad cayo en manos de las tropas blancas en 1918, sobre la psicologia y la personalidad de los chequistas bolcheviques, recogida en el segundo tomo de la obra de S. Melgounov, El Terror Rojo en Rusia, escrita en 1927:
> 
> "Cuando recuerdo *las facciones* de los miembros de la Cheka: Ardhokin, Terekhov, Asmolov, Nikiforov, Ongarov, Abnayer, Cohen o Gonsig, tengo la conviccion de que eran *criaturas anormales*, sadicas, cocainomanas, *seres que no tenian nada de humanos.* En los ultimos tiempos se ha registrado en las clinicas de enfermedades mentales de Rusia un nuevo mal: "la enfermedad de los verdugos". (...) Casi siempre, los verdugos procedian a las ejecuciones en estado de borrachera. Habia notado que en la prision de Butirky todo el personal carcelario, empezando por el comandante, aunque habituado a los fusilamientos, recurrian a los estupefacientes, principalmente cocaina, etc".


----------



## Supremacía (9 Sep 2021)

Refloto el hilo para compartir este video en el que se dice que los izquierdistas son malas personas:


@ominae


----------



## reconvertido (11 Sep 2021)

HArtS dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leído un trabajo realizado en los años 70-80 en que hicieron el siguiente experimento (lamentablemente no recuerdo el título del artículo porque lo leí hace demasiado tiempo): Hicieron que un grupo de personas infringiese dolor a otras, administraban el dolor y podían escuchar las quejas ajenas; las conclusiones del estudio fueron contundentes y escalofriantes, la gente que estaba en la posición de infringir dolor a otros disfrutaba haciéndolo y era de hecho muy difícil conseguir que acabasen la "tortura".
> 
> Pienso yo en mi mente que el hombre en realidad disfruta la violencia, le encanta, la adora, es un animal creado por y para la lucha y la guerra. Que sea en la guerra cuando se vean las maniobras más brillantes, los mayores trazos de genialidad y los más grandes logros (y las mayores atrocidades) no es casual pues el hombre está haciendo aquello para lo que está programado y se esfuerza en hacerlo lo mejor posible.
> 
> ¿A qué voy? Simple, ese impulso violento se reprime porque si no se hiciera así no sería posible la existencia de ningún tipo de sociedad. Para ello existe la moral (derivada de sentimientos y emociones, la sensación de "sentirnos mal" al hacer daño a otros) y también las leyes (que son la materialización más racionalizada de esa moral), entre ambas logran que desde la infancia más temprana nos quede claro que *no se debe recurrir a la violencia (salvo que sea para defender la propia vida) *y nos privemos de hacerlo. El problema empieza porque hay gente que conoce esto y entonces recurre aun truco asqueroso pero efectivo, el de trastocar las normas, la moral y las leyes de forma lenta hasta conseguir que la violencia sin restricciones hacia un colectivo en particular sea legal y se tolere por parte de la sociedad... Entonces simplemente se desata el impulso natural, el que tiende a la violencia y ahora se ve libre de restricción alguna.











Experimento de Milgram - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## La biografia (22 Sep 2022)

Me ha dado 3 puntos.


----------



## Niels Bohr (22 Sep 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Recuerdo haber leído un trabajo realizado en los años 70-80 en que hicieron el siguiente experimento (lamentablemente no recuerdo el título del artículo porque lo leí hace demasiado tiempo): Hicieron que un grupo de personas infringiese dolor a otras, administraban el dolor y podían escuchar las quejas ajenas; las conclusiones del estudio fueron contundentes y escalofriantes, la gente que estaba en la posición de infringir dolor a otros disfrutaba haciéndolo y era de hecho muy difícil conseguir que acabasen la "tortura".
> 
> Pienso yo en mi mente que el hombre en realidad disfruta la violencia, le encanta, la adora, es un animal creado por y para la lucha y la guerra. Que sea en la guerra cuando se vean las maniobras más brillantes, los mayores trazos de genialidad y los más grandes logros (y las mayores atrocidades) no es casual pues el hombre está haciendo aquello para lo que está programado y se esfuerza en hacerlo lo mejor posible.
> 
> ¿A qué voy? Simple, ese impulso violento se reprime porque si no se hiciera así no sería posible la existencia de ningún tipo de sociedad. Para ello existe la moral (derivada de sentimientos y emociones, la sensación de "sentirnos mal" al hacer daño a otros) y también las leyes (que son la materialización más racionalizada de esa moral), entre ambas logran que desde la infancia más temprana nos quede claro que *no se debe recurrir a la violencia (salvo que sea para defender la propia vida) *y nos privemos de hacerlo. El problema empieza porque hay gente que conoce esto y entonces recurre aun truco asqueroso pero efectivo, el de trastocar las normas, la moral y las leyes de forma lenta hasta conseguir que la violencia sin restricciones hacia un colectivo en particular sea legal y se tolere por parte de la sociedad... Entonces simplemente se desata el impulso natural, el que tiende a la violencia y ahora se ve libre de restricción alguna.



Eres un psicópata panchito enano cobrizo de mierda. DIsfrutas tú que eres un resentido amargado psicópata, el ser humano no vive para la guerra ni la disfruta, tarado loco perdido obsesionado con la guerra pero sin cojones para ir a alguna. ¿Te molieron a palos los milicos de Pinochet rata comunista inmunda? 

Hijo de puta, ojalá mueras violentamente y disfrutes tu karma merecido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Sep 2022)

Texto de ominae

Hola, en primer lugar le agradezco un mensaje tan educado y correcto, como verá no es lo normal aqui.

Basicamente, *en Internet ya no escriben apenas personas normales*, con inquietudes de personas normales, o con interes alguno por la verdad, o por tener razón, que se ha sustituido por llamar la atención, ganar seguidores, monetizar contenidos y por grupos especializados de community managers, como ocurre en este foro. Estas personas tienen ordenes o directices para usar todo tipo de trucos psicologicos para beneficiar a su opción politica mediante los acontecimientos o noticias diarios.

Por ejemplo, como usted ha dicho, los grupos pro-rusos se hacen pasar por personas de derechas para intentar generar una visión positiva de Rusia, utilizan una tactica psicopatica llamada de la mimetización. Estas personas, al igual que los psicopatas de pareja o laborales, *fingen tener unos intereses y unas aficiones similares a las suyas para ganarse su confianza*. Una vez conseguida esa confianza, comienzan con sus "puyitas" sobre sus intereses, usando palabras estrategicamente colocadas en los razonamientos para inducirle a usted a tener esos sentimientos favorables.

Por ejemplo, si mediante las noticias yo le induzco un estado de indignación ante por ejemplo, la lacra de los profesores progres, justo entonces, cuando usted esta indignado, empiezo a meter historias de como rusia lucha contra ello, aunque sea mentira o aunque la noticia en cuestión tenga ocho meses, a mi, para manipularle, lo que me interesa es inducir ese estado de animo en usted, y por eso verá que en muchas ocasiones copian y pegan constantemente noticas con fechas antiguas simplemente para inducir ese estado de animo y que pueda comenzar el proceso. Cuando este proceso se repite de diferentes formas y durante algunos meses, su cerebro, sin quererlo, y sin tener prueba alguna de ello, ya ha interiorizado que rusia lucha contra eso, y por lo tanto le han grabado en el cerebro estas simpatias hacia ellos.

De esta forma tan simple, pero tan efectiva, apoyados tb por donaciones y pagos directo, han logrado convertir los cerebros de una parte importa de la derecha mundial en afines a sus postulados. Estos trucos son habituales en todo tipo de psicopatas, qeu llegan a ellos per se, mediante la experiencia y el instinto, ni siquiera es necesario qeu lo vean o lo lean o alguien se lo enseñe, el cerebro del psicopata es tan distinto al nuestro que ellos llegan a estas conclusiones y a esta forma de actuar, que nosotros apenas imaginamos, en los primeros años de su vida y de forma totalmente natural e instintiva, mediante la cual se dedican a hackear los sentimientos de las personas buenas. Como ve, no son simplemente "noticias falsas", "fake news", es todo un hackeo emocional.

Tristemente no hay forma de saber de primeras si una persona de estas le esta engañando o dice las cosas de buena fe, lo mas optimo es llegar a la conclusión de que internet, la prensa o hasta un grupo de amigos, esta totalmente lleno de personas malas y desaparecer, pues, y esto tb es sorprendente, al psicopata lo que mas le preocupa y mas desalienta es la huida y lo que el profesor piñuel llama "contacto cero", pues todo el tiempo usado en hackearle ha sido perdido. De hecho, una de las cosas mas sorprendentes es cuando por primera vez un rojo escucha el argumento de que los rojos son personas malas, su reacción primaria no es de indignación o de cagarse en quien ha dicho eso, luego si lo hacen, pero de primeras, si alguna vez llega a experimientarlo en persona, su reacción primaria es de curiosidad... como si se quedasen pensado en "como coño este tipo puede saber eso", y de nuevo, esta es precisamente la reacción habitual en los psicopatas integrados. Verlo en directo es una experiencia increible, pues esa primera reacción cerebral que tienen no se puede falsear, y dura apenas unos segundos, pero es la prueba definitiva sobre lo que el realidad es esa persona por dentro.

Sobre su duda sobre la izquierda y la pobreza, eso de que los rojos son pobres es un invento de la izquierda que se puede desmentir simplemente leyendo sobre como surge el comunismo de la mano de una persona rica, Engels, que fue un estafado por el psicopata Karl Marx. La correlación de izquierda con ricos no existe ni ha existido nunca, siempre fue un invento de los rojos, en españa por ejemplo la mayoria de votantes de izquierdas son jubilados y funcionarios, no mendigos. La causa que mas correlaciona con la izquierda es la mentalidad psicopatica, no la pobreza, pero es una de esas mentiras que repiten muchas veces y la gente la acaba interiorizando. Si una persona rica tiene un cerebro psicopatico, es complemente normal que sea una persona de izquierdas, de hecho, esto fue precisamente lo qeu ocurrio en las epocas revolucionarias del XIX y principios del XX, los revolucionarios solian ser psicopatas cuyos padres o abuelos habian logrado buenas riquezas en el incipiente mucho post-revolucion industrial, y ellos, con una gran cantidad de tiempo libre y con el bolsillo cubierto, se dedicaban a conspirar y a destruir a la sociedad, como por cierto pasa siempre que mucha gente logra mejorar su vida, pues cuando das tiempo libre y comida a un psicopata, este sigue siendo malo, pero ahora es una persona mala con tiempo libre y recursos, y los usa para lo que le dicta su cerebro, la destrución de la sociedad. Por eso, extrañamente, los imperios mas importantes tienen tendencia a ser destruidos desde dentro, las epocas con mayores revoluciones fueron las que la humanidad dio saltos mas grandes, o por ejemplo ahora tenemos todo tipo de conflictividad izquierdistas justo cuando hemos tenido una de las epocas de mejor capacidad economica de gran parte de la población, y tb por eso, precisamente, en lugares como venezuela o cuba, nunca triunfan las revoluciones internas. Es decir, todo es al contrario de como nos han enseñado, los tiempos de paz y prosperidad son los tiempos de mayores aberraciones psicopaticas, de mayores revoluciones y de mayor conflictividad social. Fijese por ejemplo donde surge el feminismo, en paises totalmente pagafantiles, en donde las mujeres literalmente hacen lo que quieren, no las pasa nunca nada y viven una vida de niñas eternas, igual que ocurrio en el XIX, siendo las feministas mujeres que habian sido tratadas siempre de formas correcta y que habian vivido en una nube gracias a la buena posición economica, moral y social de sus ascendentes.

Es decir, todo es totalmente contrario a como dicen los rojos, todo al reves, por la sencilla razón de que ellos escriben la historia para engañar y ocultar su forma de actuar, y cualquier libro que tenga las claves sobre el mal, desde la biblia, a cualquier historiador no rojo o hasta a novelas que inducen a pensar de esta forma, son silenciados y ridiculizados.

Esta gente es muy peligrosa, y convivimos con ellos como si nada.


----------

